# Can I ask a DUMB question



## jamaicalovely

*Okay...have you ever been on a thread and always had a question that you wanted to ask, but just too embarrassed to do so???*

Alright, here's your opportunity to ask that question and not seem like a complete idiot.  We promise not to laugh unless you ask "What is LHCF?"

I'll start it off...

What is that "Pink Challenge" thingie that I always see on member's siggy?


----------



## Qualitee

I _think_ the pink challenge is the pinkskates fitness challenge I think


----------



## longhairdreamzz

What exactly does DH mean?erplexed


----------



## NYAmicas

longhairdreamzz said:


> What exactly does DH mean?erplexed




lol, dear husband or as somone else posted before, damn husband.


----------



## Platinum

What's the difference between texlaxing and texturizing?


----------



## Neith

Platinum said:


> What's the difference between texlaxing and texturizing?



Texlax - using a relaxer (instead of a texturizer) to loosen the natural curls in the hair.

Texturizing - using ANY form of relaxer (including texturizers) to loosen the natural curls in the hair.

There's an overlap... but that's how I understand it.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I already like this thread 

I got one.  What does "IRL" mean?  I can't figure it out, and I'm sure once one of you ladies give me the answer I'm gonna feel stoopid


----------



## Millahdoowop

*IRL= in real life... I think. lol*


----------



## SUZIEq

How do u seal in the moisture?  Do u put on your moisturizer and then rub some oil over your hair?


----------



## ebzonix

SUZIEq said:


> How do u seal in the moisture?  Do u put on your moisturizer and then rub some oil over your hair?



That's what I'm thinking. Oil seals in moisture, so I think you've got it.


----------



## Supergirl

SUZIEq said:


> How do u seal in the moisture?  Do u put on your moisturizer and then rub some oil over your hair?



Yep, that's it


----------



## jamaicalovely

Tanisha77 said:


> I _think_ the pink challenge is the pinkskates fitness challenge I think




Uh...pinkskates?   a special subgroup on the forum?


----------



## kblc06

jamaicalovely said:


> Uh...pinkskates?   a special subgroup on the forum?


She's a member with a great body


----------



## anon123

Under some people's screen names will be "Team SomethingorOther".  What's that about?

Here's another question, don't know if you can answer it, what the hayel am I doing up at this time of the night/morning?


----------



## ebzonix

mwedzi said:


> Under some people's screen names will be "Team SomethingorOther".  What's that about?



I'm curious about that too!


----------



## hairedity

great thread! ..wish I had seen something like this a few days ago... I spent hours browsing around and learning all these new terms etc...  a few days ago, I had MANY "dumb" questions.


----------



## Eisani

mwedzi said:


> Under some people's screen names will be "Team SomethingorOther". What's that about?
> 
> Here's another question, don't know if you can answer it, *what the hayel am I doing up at this time of the night/morning?*





You're on your own w/that one!


----------



## SoSweet08

*


mwedzi said:



			Under some people's screen names will be "Team SomethingorOther". What's that about?
		
Click to expand...

*


mwedzi said:


> Here's another question, don't know if you can answer it, what the hayel am I doing up at this time of the night/morning?


 

I think you mean team buttmeat lol. It's a booty challenge that can be found in the health and fitness section.


----------



## ladylibra

mwedzi said:


> Here's another question, don't know if you can answer it, what the hayel am I doing up at this time of the night/morning?



not sleeping, i know that much...  probably feeding your hair forum addiction (didn't know i knew that about you huh  )


----------



## RegaLady

I think Dominican blowouts are for natural hair, but can you go to them if you are transitioning(a little relaxer on the ends)?  I wanted to start a thread about this, but thought everyone would figure that everyone else knew the answer.


----------



## Menina Preta

redliz81 said:


> I think Dominican blowouts are for natural hair, but can you go to them if you are transitioning(a little relaxer on the ends)?  I wanted to start a thread about this, but thought everyone would figure that everyone else knew the answer.



A friend of mine is transitioning and doing just that.  From the looks of her hair, she looks like a 4B, so it's possible.


----------



## tiffers

redliz81 said:


> I think Dominican blowouts are for natural hair, but can you go to them if you are transitioning(a little relaxer on the ends)?  I wanted to start a thread about this, but thought everyone would figure that everyone else knew the answer.



Yep, you can get a Dom blowout is you're stretching or transitioning


----------



## saved06

What are cones?


----------



## xxCami

saved06 said:


> What are cones?


 
Hmm I asked the same question and Tiffers saves the day.. 
Here is the info she gave



tiffers said:


> There are water soluble cones (give slip & softness without buildup) and non water soluble cones (give slip and softness but cause build up) Here's a list of water and non-water soluble cones
> 
> http://healthycurls.awardspace.com/cones.html


[

HTH


----------



## QT

saved06 said:


> What are cones?


 
Silicones in hair products.......



I have one thou what is "ETA"


----------



## Xavier

QT. said:


> Silicones in hair products.......
> 
> 
> 
> I have one thou what is "ETA"


 

Edited to Add

ETA: usually when someone edits their post to add some more to what they originally posted.


----------



## Aggie

QT. said:


> Silicones in hair products.......
> 
> 
> 
> I have one thou what is "ETA"


 
'ETA' means Edited to add.

ETA, ooops, Xavier already answered the question, lol.


----------



## xxCami

My kind of thread..  

so .. what is IMO?
Chelating?? Is that like Clarifying...
How do you bump a thread?

Honestly, I just type the word bump with some characters.. and I think it gets moved. 

What is that hard stuff that people put on their nails at the salon. It dries clear and has to be dryed with a UV light I think. Its quick and the nails come out beautiful. It isnt acrylic either..

wow Ihave so many questions. 
They will come out through out the day. lol 
I garuntee. 

I have a lot of blonde moments on here.


----------



## QT

Aggie said:


> 'ETA' means Edited to add.
> 
> ETA, ooops, Xavier already answered the question, lol.


 

THANKS Xavier and Aggie...... Learn something new everyday on this board.....

Great Thread


----------



## QT

xxCami said:


> My kind of thread..
> 
> so .. what is IMO?
> Chelating?? Is that like Clarifying...
> How do you bump a thread?
> 
> Honestly, I just type the word bump with some characters.. and I think it gets moved.
> 
> What is that hard stuff that people put on their nails at the salon. It dries clear and has to be dryed with a UV light I think. Its quick and the nails come out beautiful. It isnt acrylic either..
> 
> wow Ihave so many questions.
> They will come out through out the day. lol
> I garuntee.
> 
> I have a lot of blonde moments on here.


 
Ahhhh ha!!!! im using ETA Bumping is replying to a thread to make it the newest thread everyone will see

In my opinion... at least i new one


----------



## tapioca_pudding

xxCami said:


> My kind of thread..
> 
> so .. what is IMO?
> Chelating?? Is that like Clarifying...
> How do you bump a thread?
> 
> Honestly, I just type the word bump with some characters.. and I think it gets moved.
> 
> What is that hard stuff that people put on their nails at the salon. It dries clear and has to be dryed with a UV light I think. Its quick and the nails come out beautiful. It isnt acrylic either..
> 
> wow Ihave so many questions.
> They will come out through out the day. lol
> I garuntee.
> 
> I have a lot of blonde moments on here.


IMO - In My Opinion (a variation of IMHO - In My Humble Opinion)

Chelating is like clarifying, but it goes a bit deeper in that it removes mineral deposits from your hair.  There is a better explanation but I can't remember where I saved it... 

Yup, you bump a thread by replying to it with 'Bump' or ... just so it will be "bumped" back up to the first page of the forum. 

It's called Solar something, I can't remember off the top of my head...  It's it's a process that seals in the 'clear n shiny' look of your nails w/o the need for clear polish.  That's how it was explained to me, anyway.  Someone else said that when you get UV gel instead of acrylic, they use the Solar stuff to seal in the UV.. erplexed  Not 100% on that one.

Great thread!


----------



## Reece Nicole

What does smdh mean?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Reece Nicole said:


> What does smdh mean?


Shakin My Damn Head  a variation of SMH - Shakin My Head


----------



## Reece Nicole

OH! Its used a lot in off topic


----------



## xxCami

kels823 said:


> IMO - In My Opinion (a variation of IMHO - In My Humble Opinion)
> 
> Chelating is like clarifying, but it goes a bit deeper in that it removes mineral deposits from your hair. There is a better explanation but I can't remember where I saved it...
> 
> Yup, you bump a thread by replying to it with 'Bump' or ... just so it will be "bumped" back up to the first page of the forum.
> 
> It's called Solar something, I can't remember off the top of my head... It's it's a process that seals in the 'clear n shiny' look of your nails w/o the need for clear polish. That's how it was explained to me, anyway. Someone else said that when you get UV gel instead of acrylic, they use the Solar stuff to seal in the UV.. erplexed Not 100% on that one.
> 
> Great thread!



Thanks for answering!!!

Oh and .. so the shampoo is gonna  say something like.. " Luxurious chelating poo" What do I look for. I want it!
Gosh darn it... lol 
I want to get that done to my nails today! 

anyone know... ???

And where do you get those fly a** smilies.. 
i see that I am limited here. 
I want the ones that make smoke signs and stuff.. lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Reece Nicole said:


> OH! Its used a lot in off topic


I SMDH at Off Topic a lot...


----------



## tyrablu

To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, What kinds of styles are you wearing? 

I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards


----------



## Eisani

tiffers said:


> Yep, you can get a Dom blowout is you're stretching or transitioning


 
...or not.  It's certainly not limited to naturals/transitioners . There are plenty of relaxed women who get them done as well however, for obvious reasons, it does help one to stretch/transition if that's their desire.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

tyrablu said:


> To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, *What kinds of styles are you wearing?*
> 
> I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards


I usually did a Wash n Go (see my avatar) or I'll put it in a lil bun w/ a cute hair accessory.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Eisani said:


> ...or not. It's certainly not limited to naturals/transitioners . There are plenty of relaxed women who get them done as well however, for obvious reasons, it does help one to stretch/transition if that's their desire.


Co-sign! I've had a Dom blowout and I'm fully relaxed.


----------



## Ms Lala

I love this thread, I have always wanted to ask these things but felt silly.



HOw do you all do the pretty pics, especially the comparison pics in your siggy?  I just love the little strips w/3 and 4 pics.

How do you post a picture in a thread?  I haven't been able to successfully do this.

How do you multiquote?


----------



## Kutie85

NYAmicas said:


> lol, dear husband or as somone else posted before, damn husband.


I thought it was damn husband for the longest. I was like man are people's husbands getting on there nerves that bad.


----------



## cecilie

Ms Lala said:


> I love this thread, I have always wanted to ask these things but felt silly.
> 
> 
> 
> HOw do you all do the pretty pics, especially the comparison pics in your siggy? I just love the little strips w/3 and 4 pics.
> 
> How do you post a picture in a thread? I haven't been able to successfully do this.
> 
> How do you multiquote?


 
I have the same question .
Cecilie.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Ms Lala said:


> I love this thread, I have always wanted to ask these things but felt silly.
> 
> 
> 
> HOw do you all do the pretty pics, especially the comparison pics in your siggy? I just love the little strips w/3 and 4 pics.
> 
> How do you post a picture in a thread? I haven't been able to successfully do this.
> 
> How do you multiquote?


Go to User CP (Look at the top of your screen, it's in white in the same row as 'Search').  When you get to your Control Panel, on the left hand side of your screen you should see 'Edit Signature'.  You can either enter a link if you have your picture uploaded, or do it as an attachment.  

Alot of ladies here seem to be using http://www.pikifx.com/ps/home .  I haven't played around with it yet but it seems easy enough.  Looks like your just upload your pics and it will create the little strip for you. 

Posting a picture in a thread - It depends on if you're posing an uploaded picture or an attachment.

Uploaded - While you're in the "Reply" box, click "Insert Image" which is above the reply box.  It's the little button that looks like this - 






Then just copy/paste the link where you pic is located.

Attachment - While you're in the "Reply" box, click "Manage Attachments" which is below the reply box under 'Additional Options'.  From there you can click 'Browse' to find the pic that's saved on your PC and then once you've selected it, click 'Upload'.  Should show up in your post. 

I hope I explained this well.. I'm kinda tying on the fly...  Maybe someone else will come in w/ a better explanation if mine isn't the greatest.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

To Multiquote - 

Next to the 'Reply' button is a smaller button that looks like this - 

 a quotation mark w/ a plus sign.

For each post that you want to quote, click on that button once.  Once you have clicked all the posts that you want to quote, hit 'Post Reply' and all the quotes should be there.

HTH...


----------



## MissRissa

this is such a super great thread, so far 3 of my "dumb questions" answered.


----------



## fluffylocks

tyrablu said:


> To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, What kinds of styles are you wearing?
> 
> I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards


 
I think they are wearing buns



Ms Lala said:


> I love this thread, I have always wanted to ask these things but felt silly.
> 
> 
> 
> HOw do you all do the pretty pics, especially the comparison pics in your siggy? I just love the little strips w/3 and 4 pics.
> 
> How do you post a picture in a thread? I haven't been able to successfully do this.
> 
> How do you multiquote?


 

I dont know about pictures...To multiqote there is a button to the right of the qoute button, it has parenthesis i think, and what looks like a peice of white paper with writing on it....You click on that button for everyone you want to qoute, it will turn orage or something, then on the last person you want to quote, press the regualr "qoute" button and it will all apear in the box that you type in.


----------



## LivingDoll

xxCami said:


> Thanks for answering!!!
> 
> Oh and .. so the shampoo is gonna say something like.. " Luxurious chelating poo" What do I look for. I want it!
> Gosh darn it... lol
> I want to get that done to my nails today!
> 
> anyone know... ???
> 
> *And where do you get those fly a** smilies*..
> i see that I am limited here.
> I want the ones that make smoke signs and stuff.. lol


 
When you hit quote, at the bottom of the smilie box it says [More]..hit that and a whole buzzillion smilies will come up in another window.


----------



## fluffylocks

Oh i was all late with that answer .... 

I always wondered what the team bootymeat was, nice thread.


----------



## LivingDoll

I have one...

How long does hair have to be for a dominican blowout? Mine isn't long but it's long enough to roll on some yellow or pink rollers I think.


----------



## tyrablu

kels823 said:


> I usually did a Wash n Go (see my avatar) or I'll put it in a lil bun w/ a cute hair accessory.


 
Thanks . Cause this questions has been on my mind for a long time



fluffylocks said:


> I think they are wearing buns
> 
> Gotcha. So what happens when your hair isn't long enough for a bun
> 
> 
> 
> quote]


----------



## tapioca_pudding

daephae said:


> I have one...
> 
> How long does hair have to be for a dominican blowout? Mine isn't long but it's long enough to roll on some yellow or pink rollers I think.


 
You see the last picture in my siggy?  I had a Dom. blowout done the next weekend w/ that length.  Not sure what your length is (I have siggies/avis turned off) but she had no prob doing mine. 

I didn't get a blowout tho - she did a rollerset and then flat ironed my roots.  But a blowout should be no prob.

Oh Team Buttmeat was/is a Team of ladies who were tryin to grow meat on their butt   Squats/lunges, etc.  We had a whole thread about it in the Fitness forum...


----------



## LivingDoll

kels823 said:


> You see the last picture in my siggy? I had a Dom. blowout done the next weekend w/ that length. Not sure what your length is (I have siggies/avis turned off) but she had no prob doing mine.
> 
> I didn't get a blowout tho - she did a rollerset and then flat ironed my roots. But a blowout should be no prob.
> 
> Oh Team Buttmeat was/is a Team of ladies who were tryin to grow meat on their butt  Squats/lunges, etc. We had a whole thread about it in the Fitness forum...


 
Okay. Thanks. I'm gonna try it.

So...did anybody get more buttmeat? I may need to join that challenge! 

BTW, why do you turn off siggies/avi's?


----------



## mezzogirl

What is a "_*wash and go*_" or "_*wash and wear*_".  Do you just wash your hair and however it dries that's how you wear it, no styling?


----------



## Tee

tyrablu said:


> To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, What kinds of styles are you wearing?
> 
> I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards


 
Buns


Penny Renee said:


> What is a "_*wash and go*_" or "_*wash and wear*_". Do you just wash your hair and however it dries that's how you wear it, no styling?


 
That is basically it. I add a leave in and moisturizers.  I don't comb or style it.  I let the curls do what they want.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

daephae said:


> Okay. Thanks. I'm gonna try it.
> 
> So...did anybody get more buttmeat? I may need to join that challenge!
> 
> BTW, why do you turn off siggies/avi's?


  I know a few of the ladies did have some success!   Mine is definitely improving.. higher and rounder.. yessir!   

I turn off siggies/avis mainly because I'm usually on LHCF while I'm at work.....   It's kinda difficult explaining all these hair/back/bra pics on my screen.   If I wanna see someone's siggy/avi, I'll just go to their profile.


----------



## BeaLady

What is slip?


----------



## LivingDoll

kels823 said:


> I know a few of the ladies did have some success!  Mine is definitely improving.. higher and rounder.. yessir!
> 
> I turn off siggies/avis mainly because I'm usually on LHCF while I'm at work..... *It's kinda difficult explaining all these hair/back/bra pics on my screen*.  If I wanna see someone's siggy/avi, I'll just go to their profile.


 
That makes sooo much sense!


----------



## LivingDoll

BeaLady said:


> What is slip?


 
The ease in which a comb slides through your hair...it slips through without tangling.


----------



## ChanelNo5

Tee said:


> Buns
> 
> 
> That is basically it. I add a leave in and moisturizers. I don't comb or style it. I let the curls do what they want.


 


fluffylocks said:


> I think they are wearing buns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about pictures...To multiqote there is a button to the right of the qoute button, it has parenthesis i think, and what looks like a peice of white paper with writing on it....You click on that button for everyone you want to qoute, it will turn orage or something, then on the last person you want to quote, press the regualr "qoute" button and it will all apear in the box that you type in.


 


daephae said:


> When you hit quote, at the bottom of the smilie box it says [More]..hit that and a whole buzzillion smilies will come up in another window.


 


MissRissa said:


> this is such a super great thread, so far 3 of my "dumb questions" answered.


 
IT WORK! IT WORKS !


----------



## LivingDoll

ChanelNo5 said:


> IT WORK! IT WORKS !


 

 It does...great thread!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Megasagging? I get the Mega part, as in the Megatek challenge, but sagging?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Megasagging? I get the Mega part, as in the Megatek challenge, but sagging?


Like 'massaging' but w/ 'mega' in front of it.

They're massaging the megatek in, or Megasagging.


----------



## BeaLady

daephae said:


> The ease in which a comb slides through your hair...it slips through without tangling.



Thank you.


----------



## Moonxyz

why do you guys put rollers at the end of your braids? 

and what is the line of demarcation and what do you do with it?

why is it that my hair feels and loks hard when I spritz and airdry?

i know; i know

 but you said stupid right?


----------



## xxCami

I was just brushing my tresses in the b room 
and I noticed my edges in my side part. 

The baby hair..
Is it supposed to be long like the rest of the hair or really really short?
It looks like breakage, but not completely sure.. because I think on he opther side its a little longer. 

I did a huge chop.. 
but didnt cut my baby hairs ..lol


----------



## Aggie

Moonxyz said:


> why do you guys put rollers at the end of your braids?
> 
> *and what is the line of demarcation and what do you do with it? *
> 
> *why is it that my hair feels and loks hard when I spritz and airdry?*
> 
> i know; i know
> 
> but you said stupid right?


 
The line of demarcation is where the new growth hair and the previously relaxed hair meet. This is a very delicate area of the hair and must be handled with care.

Now as far as the dry hair after spritzing, I don't know about that because I don't know what you're using to spritz it with. I don't use any kind of spritz as they are extremely drying to the hair. Airdrying does seem to make the hair act a little funny, it doesn't dry as smooth as it does with heat. It is said to be better for the hair than heat - causes less breakage I think.


----------



## xxCami

Does 4b ever get to look like moisturized 4a hair? 
I want my hair like that so bad. 

for ex .. her hair.. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=23053
it looks nice and juicy... lol 

and does hair being black play a part in making it look healthy???
like b.c u can see the shine and ish in it.. lol


----------



## clever

Why do people stretch relaxers?Is it to see the growth?


----------



## Aggie

xxCami said:


> I was just brushing my tresses in the b room
> and I noticed my edges in my side part.
> 
> The baby hair..
> Is it supposed to be long like the rest of the hair or really really short?
> It looks like breakage, but not completely sure.. because I think on he opther side its a little longer.
> 
> I did a huge chop..
> but didnt cut my baby hairs ..lol


 
Baby hair is just that - they're usually finer than all the other hairs on the head and shorter too.


----------



## hunnybunny81

ElleDoll said:


> Why do people stretch relaxers?Is it to see the growth?



I think it has more to do with preventing overlapping....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

xxCami said:


> *and does hair being black play a part in making it look healthy???*
> like b.c u can see the shine and ish in it.. lol


I think black hair tends to look healthier/fuller.


----------



## Aggie

ElleDoll said:


> Why do people stretch relaxers?Is it to see the growth?


 
People stretch because they want to give their hair a little break from chemicals and to prevent overlapping the relaxer on the previously relaxed hair.


----------



## clever

hunnybunny81 said:


> I think it has more to do with preventing overlapping....


 


Aggie said:


> People stretch because they want to give their hair a little break from chemicals and to prevent overlapping the relaxer on the previously relaxed hair.


thanks ladies


----------



## Platinum

How do you "multi quote"?


----------



## Neith

Platinum said:


> How do you "multi quote"?



I click on the quote button for each post that I want to quote, but I open each one in a new tab or window, then just copy and paste them into one post.

There probably is a better way to do it, but it works for me.


----------



## Platinum

Neith said:


> I click on the quote button for each post that I want to quote, but I open each one in a new tab or window, then just copy and paste them into one post.
> 
> There probably is a better way to do it, but it works for me.


 
Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Neith said:


> I click on the quote button for each post that I want to quote, but I open each one in a new tab or window, then just copy and paste them into one post.
> 
> There probably is a better way to do it, but it works for me.


 


Platinum said:


> Thanks, I'll try that.


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4830111&postcount=45

HTH!


----------



## Christa438

Platinum said:


> How do you "multi quote"?


 

I basically use 





> and end with [/qoute]. when multi-quoting, I usually have MS word up and copy and paste all the things that I want to quote, then I copy and paste everything into the reply box...
> 
> ETA: OH I see it has been answered lol. she beat me, fast self.


----------



## Mz.Shug

So glad this thread was started!

Is ORS olive oil a sealer or a moisturizer?

Is mink oil good or bad for hair?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Christa438 said:


> I basically use [ quote ] and end with [ /qoute ]. when multi-quoting, I usually have MS word up and copy and paste all the things that I want to quote, then I copy and paste everything into the reply box...
> 
> ETA: OH I see it has been answered lol. *she beat me, fast self*.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Mz.Shug said:


> So glad this thread was started!
> 
> Is ORS olive oil a sealer or a moisturizer?
> 
> Is mink oil good or bad for hair?


ORS Olive Oil - The lotion you mean?  If you're speaking of the lotion, then it's a moisturizer.  

Mink Oil - Good from what I've read.  Seems like it add an extra something special to products, particularly Lacio Lacio.  But I'm not 100% on that.

I guess I feel like answering questions today,   Lemme fall back.....


----------



## felicia

How come oils aren't considered moisturizers?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

felicia said:


> How come oils aren't considered moisturizers?


Water moisturizes, oil lubricates.

Brownsugaflygirl breaks it down a bit here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2715519&postcount=8



> I think that sebum coats and protects our hair shaft. I think that the first round of moisture comes from the inside. Over time, we add additional moisture that needs to be sealed with oils in order to maintain that balance.
> 
> However, I believe that oils and sebum are lubricators, sealers, and protectants that do not moisurize our hair regardless of the size of the molecule. Which doesnt mean that when it penetrates the hair shaft it doesnt have positive benefits like softness or shine...but its just not a moisturizer IMO...only water and water-based products can do that.


----------



## Xavier

felicia said:


> How come oils aren't considered moisturizers?


 
Water molecules penetrate the hair shaft while oils are bigger molecules that can not penetrate the hair shaft. Oil just sits on the outside of the strand. That is why it is important to use a waterbase moisturizer, then a oil to seal in the moisture. HTH


----------



## AdoreMsK67

This is a great thread,
Now I can make my siggy look informative like the vetrans. I still don't see the smiley box no where near the quote button..help please.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

AdoreMsK67 said:


> This is a great thread,
> Now I can make my siggy look informative like the vetrans. I still don't see the smiley box no where near the quote button..help please.


It's not next to the 'Quote' button.

When you hit 'Post Reply', you see the 15 smiles to your right?  Directly under those smilies is a lil link that says 'More'.  Click that and weclome to Smiley heaven!


----------



## Xavier

AdoreMsK67 said:


> This is a great thread,
> Now I can make my siggy look informative like the vetrans. I still don't see the smiley box no where near the quote button..help please.


 

 The box is to the right of the text box where you type your reply.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Xavier said:


> Water molecules penetrate the hair shaft while oils are bigger molecules that can not penetrate the hair shaft. Oil just sits on the outside of the strand. That is why it is important to use a waterbase moisturizer, then a oil to seal in the moisture. HTH


Great explanation.


----------



## AdoreMsK67

I had to go into my profile and change my editing type in order to see the smileys..These smile options are as clear as day and I shouldn't have missed them.


----------



## Moonxyz

Aggie said:


> The line of demarcation is where the new growth hair and the previously relaxed hair meet. This is a very delicate area of the hair and must be handled with care.
> 
> Now as far as the dry hair after spritzing, I don't know about that because I don't know what you're using to spritz it with. I don't use any kind of spritz as they are extremely drying to the hair. Airdrying does seem to make the hair act a little funny, it doesn't dry as smooth as it does with heat. It is said to be better for the hair than heat - causes less breakage I think.


 
thanks

i use water and conditionner in my spritz; so i dont know why it reacts that way


----------



## E. Princess

1. I know this is the LONG hair care forum, but are there any ladies who don't necessarily want longer hair, but healtier hair practices? I hope that makes sense.  

2. I see that alot of ladies want to stop or do things to slow shedding, but I thought that shedding was a natural occurance that I shouldn't be too concerned about. I go a week or two without combing my hair, so I know that I will see some shed hair. Am I wrong for not being concerned if I see shed hair?


----------



## anon123

SoSweet08 said:


> *
> 
> 
> I think you mean team buttmeat lol. It's a booty challenge that can be found in the health and fitness section.*


*
* 
That's it!  Team Buttmeat.  I was like wth?  But there seem to be spinoffs as well, Team somethingorother.  Haha, that's funny.



ladylibra said:


> not sleeping, i know that much...  probably feeding your hair forum addiction (didn't know i knew that about you huh  )





Eisani said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> You're on your own w/that one!



My sleeping schedule is all jacked up.  I take a "nap" anywhere from 1-4 hours in the late afternoon evening then wander around the apt. in the middle of the freaking night before going back to sleep.


----------



## LivingDoll

Moonxyz said:


> thanks
> 
> i use water and conditionner in my spritz; so i dont know why it reacts that way


 
I'm thinking maybe the spritz is protein based? That would result in dry crunchy feeling hair.


----------



## LivingDoll

E. Princess said:


> 1. I know this is the LONG hair care forum, but are there any ladies who don't necessarily want longer hair, but healtier hair practices? I hope that makes sense.
> 
> 2. I see that alot of ladies want to stop or do things to slow shedding, but I thought that shedding was a natural occurance that I shouldn't be too concerned about. I go a week or two without combing my hair, so I know that I will see some shed hair. Am I wrong for not being concerned if I see shed hair?


 
1. , there are plenty. the general consensus is with health comes length anyway. most are striving for healty hair first and foremost.

2. I think they are referring to excessive shedding...other than the normal amount. I believe it's normal to shed about 100 hairs per day (give or take)...depends on the person though. Depending upon what is normal for each person, any amount of shedding over that is usually cause for concern. (does that make sense?) 

Since retention is a big issue, many women don't like to see shedding at all.


----------



## Moonxyz

daephae said:


> I'm thinking maybe the spritz is protein based? That would result in dry crunchy feeling hair.


 
thats really weird cause my conditionner is cocnut- ultra moisturising...

ETA : what is smoothing? how does one smooth a relaxer?


----------



## LivingDoll

Ms Lala said:


> I love this thread, I have always wanted to ask these things but felt silly.
> 
> 
> 
> *HOw do you all do the pretty pics, especially the comparison pics in your siggy? I just love the little strips w/3 and 4 pics.*
> 
> How do you post a picture in a thread? I haven't been able to successfully do this.
> 
> How do you multiquote?


 
www.pikistrips.com

To post a pic: 

Under the box where you type your post, there is a section called "Additional Options"

Click "Manage Attachments"

Browse to find the file (pic)

Upload File.

After file uploads, just close the window.

You may not see it but it should be in your post.


----------



## LivingDoll

Moonxyz said:


> thats really weird cause my conditionner is cocnut- ultra moisturising...
> 
> ETA : what is smoothing? how does one smooth a relaxer?


 
it may still have a protein in the ingredients. Can you list the ingredients? Also what do you mean by spritz? Like holding spray or like braid spray (water based leave-in condish)? 

Smoothing: To work/comb through, concentrating on getting it smoother/ straighter.


----------



## xxCami

xxCami said:


> Does 4b ever get to look like moisturized 4a hair?
> I want my hair like that so bad.
> 
> for ex .. her hair..
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=23053
> it looks nice and juicy... lol


 
hmmm....any takers?


----------



## Mz.Shug

kels823 said:


> ORS Olive Oil - The lotion you mean? If you're speaking of the lotion, then it's a moisturizer.
> 
> Mink Oil - Good from what I've read. Seems like it add an extra something special to products, particularly Lacio Lacio. But I'm not 100% on that.
> 
> I guess I feel like answering questions today,  Lemme fall back.....


 
Na. I was talking about the one in the jar. It's creamy not hard.


----------



## Ms Lala

kels823 said:


> Go to User CP (Look at the top of your screen, it's in white in the same row as 'Search'). When you get to your Control Panel, on the left hand side of your screen you should see 'Edit Signature'. You can either enter a link if you have your picture uploaded, or do it as an attachment.
> 
> Alot of ladies here seem to be using http://www.pikifx.com/ps/home . I haven't played around with it yet but it seems easy enough. Looks like your just upload your pics and it will create the little strip for you.
> 
> Posting a picture in a thread - It depends on if you're posing an uploaded picture or an attachment.
> 
> Uploaded - While you're in the "Reply" box, click "Insert Image" which is above the reply box. It's the little button that looks like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just copy/paste the link where you pic is located.
> 
> Attachment - While you're in the "Reply" box, click "Manage Attachments" which is below the reply box under 'Additional Options'. From there you can click 'Browse' to find the pic that's saved on your PC and then once you've selected it, click 'Upload'. Should show up in your post.
> 
> I hope I explained this well.. I'm kinda tying on the fly...  Maybe someone else will come in w/ a better explanation if mine isn't the greatest.


 

THanks I am going to try.  I want a cute siggy. Mine is boring!


----------



## Ms Lala

kels823 said:


> To Multiquote -
> 
> Next to the 'Reply' button is a smaller button that looks like this -
> 
> a quotation mark w/ a plus sign.
> 
> For each post that you want to quote, click on that button once. Once you have clicked all the posts that you want to quote, hit 'Post Reply' and all the quotes should be there.
> 
> HTH...


 
I can't believe it's that easy thanks!


----------



## elained313

This has been so helpful!

Here's Mine:

For those that are relaxed and who really don't do a lot of bunning / protective styles. How do you get your moisture and how often. Because when I bun I  use S Curl daily and it's a bit damp but I pull it up so it doesn't matter. 

If moisture is important how do you get it and not get the relaxed hair wet/ too moist? 

THANKS!


----------



## Christa438

kels823 said:


> To Multiquote -
> 
> Next to the 'Reply' button is a smaller button that looks like this -
> 
> a quotation mark w/ a plus sign.
> 
> For each post that you want to quote, click on that button once. Once you have clicked all the posts that you want to quote, hit 'Post Reply' and all the quotes should be there.
> 
> HTH...


 


kels823 said:


>


 



all this time and Im just now finding this out because I never wanted to look like a retard by asking if there was a better way. that saves so much time than what i been doing lol. thanks.


----------



## QT

How do find out how much ph is in shamoo????????


----------



## E. Princess

daephae said:


> 1. , there are plenty. the general consensus is with health comes length anyway. most are striving for healty hair first and foremost.
> 
> 2. I think they are referring to excessive shedding...other than the normal amount. I believe it's normal to shed about 100 hairs per day (give or take)...depends on the person though. Depending upon what is normal for each person, any amount of shedding over that is usually cause for concern. (does that make sense?)
> 
> Since retention is a big issue, many women don't like to see shedding at all.


 
Thank you for answering my questions!


----------



## Neith

QT. said:


> How do find out how much ph is in shamoo????????



You buy pH strips (they sell em at lotioncrafters and lots of other places) and test it.  You dip the strip in the shampoo, the strip will change color.  There's a guide that comes with the strip telling you which color is for which number.

You can also email the company and ask.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

elained313 said:


> This has been so helpful!
> 
> Here's Mine:
> 
> For those that are relaxed and who really don't do a lot of bunning / protective styles. How do you get your moisture and how often. Because when I bun I  use S Curl daily and it's a bit damp but I pull it up so it doesn't matter.
> 
> If moisture is important how do you get it and not get the relaxed hair wet/ too moist?
> 
> THANKS!




When I am wearing my hair down, such as after a fresh blowout, I still moisturize. I use a small amount of a light moisturizer and put it on the ends of my hair (and a tad bit throughout my hair) at night and in the morning. I do not feel like my hair has to feel wet in order to be moisturized. Also, my hair does not like to be constantly moist because it gets mushy and breaks more easily, this is one reason I  stopped baggying. HTH!


----------



## delitefulmane

*OP: Great THREAD!! *



mwedzi said:


> [/b]
> My sleeping schedule is all jacked up. *I take a "nap" anywhere from 1-4 hours in the late afternoon evening* then wander around the apt. in the middle of the freaking night before going back to sleep.


 

*This is a !! I read that if you "nap" for more than 20-45mins your body automatically equates this "nap" for nighttime sleep. *


----------



## freshlikemoi

I have been stretching for the past 3 months. Can a relaxed head get a texurizer? I really think I want wavy/curly hair! That can be blown out when I want it straight. Will it work? Am I C R A Z Y?


----------



## Trace

First time posting y'all so bear with me......I've been wking on my profile and can't seem to get it together so I'm not sure what's going to show up. Anyhoo, I *love *this thread 'cause I have so many questions and the first is what kind of Denman brush should I get? There was about 3 different kinds - one was a paddle brush and I'm assuming that's not the one.


----------



## JustKiya

Trace said:


> First time posting y'all so bear with me......I've been wking on my profile and can't seem to get it together so I'm not sure what's going to show up. Anyhoo, I *love *this thread 'cause I have so many questions and the first is what kind of Denman brush should I get? There was about 3 different kinds - one was a paddle brush and I'm assuming that's not the one.



Most people get either the D3 or the D4.


----------



## Ms.TahNai

tyrablu said:


> To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, What kinds of styles are you wearing?
> 
> I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards


 
Hey tyrablu,

You could try to flat-twist your hair and put a roller at the end.  I tried it on myself for the first time last weekend.  I will do it again then upload the pictures to show you.


----------



## Dayjoy

Moonxyz said:


> why do you guys put rollers at the end of your braids?


That is for a braidout, when you braid your hair and take it down to enjoy the texture created by the braids.  The roller at the end helps the style to look better and more "finished."


tyrablu said:


> To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, What kinds of styles are you wearing?
> 
> I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards


I wear my hair in a curly pony-puff.  I use Aveda Be Curly on the ends and sometimes will put a little silk flower on the side of the base of the pony-puff.


----------



## Trace

Great, thanks.


----------



## january noir

Reece Nicole said:


> What does smdh mean?


 
Thanks for asking this.  I've been here for almost 2 years and never could figure that one out!


----------



## lilsparkle825

where can i get garlic shampoo...or make something with garlic to stop shedding, either one?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

kels823 said:


> Like 'massaging' but w/ 'mega' in front of it.
> 
> They're massaging the megatek in, or Megasagging.



Oh duh. I should have known that.


----------



## lilsparkle825

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Oh duh. I should have known that.


nuh uh, i had never heard of it...and on top of that i thought it was pronounced sagging, like "sagging my jeans"....lmaoooo


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

freshlikemoi said:


> I have been stretching for the past 3 months. Can a relaxed head get a texurizer? I really think I want wavy/curly hair! That can be blown out when I want it straight. Will it work? Am I C R A Z Y?



You can texturize your hair by intentionally underprocessing - leaving the relaxer on for a short period of time on your new growth. There is no chemical that can be added to relaxed hair to make it curly/wavy. However, you can intentionally underprocess and gradually chop off the straight ends to get the look you desire.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

lilsparkle825 said:


> nuh uh, i had never heard of it...and on top of that i thought it was pronounced sagging, like "sagging my jeans"....lmaoooo



That's what I thought too, and that's what threw me off.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Moonxyz said:


> why do you guys put rollers at the end of your braids?



My wet hair won't stay braided unless I put rollers at the ends.


----------



## MAMATO

So here is my question and sorry if it has already been answered.  What is the difference between BSL and BSB


----------



## Aggie

freshlikemoi said:


> I have been stretching for the past 3 months. Can a relaxed head get a texurizer? I really think I want wavy/curly hair! That can be blown out when I want it straight. Will it work? Am I C R A Z Y?


 


sunshinebeautiful said:


> You can texturize your hair by intentionally underprocessing - leaving the relaxer on for a short period of time on your new growth. There is no chemical that can be added to relaxed hair to make it curly/wavy. However, you can intentionally underprocess and gradually chop off the straight ends to get the look you desire.


 
I agree with sunshinebeautiful. You can also add about 2 or 3 tablespoons of  evoo or almond oil to the relaxer, mix it together and then apply to your hair and leave it on for about 10 minutes only. I think most relaxers suggest leaving on for 15 minutes and longer. This method reduces the straightening affect of the relaxer and provides a curly effect. It only removes some of the kinks from your hair.


----------



## Determined22

MAMATO said:


> So here is my question and sorry if it has already been answered.  What is the difference between BSL and BSB



BSL = Bra Strap Length

BSB = Below Shoulder Blade

Some ladies like to use BSB because depending on the bra you are wearing BSL can be at different point on your body.  Below your shoulder blade is always the same, like shoulder length or armpit length.


----------



## me-T

is it a good idea to put baking soda in the neutralizing shampoo? you know... for extra clean after a relaxer?


----------



## doublejo

me-T said:


> is it a good idea to put baking soda in the neutralizing shampoo? you know... for extra clean after a relaxer?


 
I am not sure but my answer would be no. A neutralizing shampoo is supposed to restore your PH balance after a relaxer. Relaxers are basic and so is baking soda. Puting it in the neutralizing shampoo would destroy its main purpose of lowering the PH of your hair after a relaxer.


----------



## me-T

doublejo said:


> I am not sure but my answer would be no. A neutralizing shampoo is supposed to restore your PH balance after a relaxer. Relaxers are basic and so is baking soda. Puting it in the neutralizing shampoo would destroy its main purpose of lowering the PH of your hair after a relaxer.


 

oh!! makes sense!! thanks!

another question:
what do they use to take out micro braids so quickly at the shop?


----------



## caribgirl

lilsparkle825 said:


> where can i get garlic shampoo...or make something with garlic to stop shedding, either one?




Try this:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4829791&postcount=2953


----------



## MissTical

So informative...  

My question:  Would you reccomend a stylist doing a relaxer or DIY after a 30 week strecth... and if I did my own what is a good brand?


----------



## wanwan1007

This thread is enough to make all the newbies lurking come out of hiding.  I know I need to keep my hair moisturized but what about my scalp?  Is it okay to put oil on my scalp?

I brought ORS Olive Oil in the jar (the creamy kind) as a moisturizer for my hair because I heard so many ladies recommend it but when I looked at the ingredients the second ingredient is mineral oil.  Did I buy the wrong product or has it changed?


----------



## doublejo

MissTical said:


> So informative...
> 
> My question: Would you reccomend a stylist doing a relaxer or DIY after a 30 week strecth... and if I did my own what is a good brand?


 
I would say, go to a stylist you trust. It is possible to DIY, but you don't want overprocess due to the time it may take you to apply the relaxer. The trouble with going to a stylist is she may try to relax the previously relaxed hair. I think a stylist is the best option if you know someone who won't overlap.


----------



## infojunkie

Good looking out OP! This thread is like a crash course in LHCF. I picked up several nice tidbits from reading this post. 

Keep 'em coming newbies and tweens (not an old head yet but certainly not a newbie).


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns

*I've been trying to come into OT and post more, but mostly I just lurk.  But alot of the terms that's used in OT, are right here in this thread and has definitely schooled me.  So thanks OP for starting this thread.

Now here's one that's puzzling me: What is LOA??*erplexed


----------



## Aggie

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I've been trying to come into OT and post more, but mostly I just lurk. But alot of the terms that's used in OT, are right here in this thread and has definitely schooled me. So thanks OP for starting this thread.*
> 
> *Now here's one that's puzzling me: What is LOA??*erplexed


 
I think you meant LMAO this means laugh my ass off, but then again, I could be wrong. Perhaps some of the ladies can chime in.


----------



## me-T

what does the "s" in wsl stand for?


----------



## RosesBlack

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I've been trying to come into OT and post more, but mostly I just lurk.  But alot of the terms that's used in OT, are right here in this thread and has definitely schooled me.  So thanks OP for starting this thread.
> 
> Now here's one that's puzzling me: What is LOA??*erplexed



It's shorthand for the Law of Attraction.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_Attraction


----------



## foxieroxienyc

elained313 said:


> This has been so helpful!
> 
> Here's Mine:
> 
> For those that are relaxed and who really don't do a lot of bunning / protective styles. How do you get your moisture and how often.
> 
> THANKS!



I don't do buns and updo's too often.  And I more often than not wear my hair out...  And it's doing well.  For me the KEY is deep conditioning and co-washing.  I don't use extra moisturizers either, don't need to actually.    I apply a little leave in, seal with my castor/coconut oil combo and style as I please.





tyrablu said:


> To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, What kinds of styles are you wearing?
> 
> I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards



Wash and go = HAM for me.  I usually just twistout/braidout set on flexirods for added curl, or bantu knot out.  Sometimes I even set on flexirods alone (no braiding or twisting).  My hair is really growing like a weed now because I wash it and do these low manipulation styles.


----------



## me-T

got another one (wish i had em all on one post wit my slow brained self)

would it be a good idea to have an "i'm scared to ask this controversial question" thread?


----------



## foxieroxienyc

NOW MY TURN!!!

Ok so I see some relaxed heads here who's hair curls up and gets wavy when wet and they consider their hair fully relaxed - or relax so that it's not bone straight.  Um yeah I thought I was doing that, but my hair doesn't get wavy when it dries - a little when wet - but I DON'T consider it bone straight at all.  So what denotes BONE STRAIGHT on this board?  What are the characteristics?


Also, I notice that when ladies want to say "devil" they don't spell it like that they say "debil."  And I've seen this more than one time, it's like all the time, lol.  Is there an unwritten rule to say debil and not devil?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

me-T said:


> oh!! makes sense!! thanks!
> 
> another question:
> what do they use to take out micro braids so quickly at the shop?



I don't know, but I wish I had it. I got some last summer and do you know I was taking out braids for 5 days?!?! I said, no more, ever again.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns

Aggie said:


> I think you meant LMAO this means laugh my ass off, but then again, I could be wrong. Perhaps some of the ladies can chime in.


*LOL Thanks so much Aggie, I knew that one, but RoseBlack nailed it for me.*



RosesBlack said:


> It's shorthand for the Law of Attraction.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_Attraction


*Thanks so much! I didn't even know!*


----------



## The Sweetest B

2kute4u said:


> *I thought it was damn husband for the longest. I was like man are people's husbands getting on there nerves that bad*.


 
No harm intended but that right there is too funny LMAO


----------



## Aggie

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *LOL Thanks so much Aggie, I knew that one, but RoseBlack nailed it for me.*
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much! I didn't even know!*


 
That makes two of us. Man was I wayyyy off.


----------



## FindingMe

Mz.Shug said:


> Na. I was talking about the one in the jar. It's creamy not hard.


 
It's a moisturizer, just a heavier one than the lotion.



wanwan1007 said:


> This thread is enough to make all the newbies lurking come out of hiding. I know I need to keep my hair moisturized but what about my scalp? Is it okay to put oil on my scalp?
> 
> I brought ORS Olive Oil in the jar (the creamy kind) as a moisturizer for my hair because I heard so many ladies recommend it but when I looked at the ingredients the second ingredient is mineral oil. Did I buy the wrong product or has it changed?


 
I think it depends on what kind of oil.  Some natural oils are more easily absorbed than others, coconut, castor, olive, etc.  I know a lot of folks who still use oils on their scalps with no ill effects...



me-T said:


> what does the "s" in wsl stand for?


 
i dunnoo...BUMP...



me-T said:


> got another one (wish i had em all on one post wit my slow brained self)
> 
> would it be a good idea to have an "i'm scared to ask this controversial question" thread?


 
I wouldn't bc the questions you would get woul be controversial and then you would get controversial responses and possibly get shut down by the mods...but that's just me...



foxieroxienyc said:


> NOW MY TURN!!!
> 
> Ok so I see some relaxed heads here who's hair curls up and gets wavy when wet and they consider their hair fully relaxed - or relax so that it's not bone straight. Um yeah I thought I was doing that, but my hair doesn't get wavy when it dries - a little when wet - but I DON'T consider it bone straight at all. So what denotes BONE STRAIGHT on this board? What are the characteristics?
> 
> 
> Also, I notice that when ladies want to say "devil" they don't spell it like that they say "debil." And I've seen this more than one time, it's like all the time, lol. Is there an unwritten rule to say debil and not devil?


 
I dunno 'bout the bone straight question...but I think debil is just slang and cool to say...


----------



## RosesBlack

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *LOL Thanks so much Aggie, I knew that one, but RoseBlack nailed it for me.*
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much! I didn't even know!*



No problem 

Now my turn.

How in the name of fluffy bunnies do you get a wash n go to look good?  I have varying textures and it's cute for a little while then one area will spazz out and do something weird.

Is it a products secret?


----------



## doublejo

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't know, but I wish I had it. I got some last summer and do you know I was taking out braids for 5 days?!?! I said, no more, ever again.


 
Put conditioner in them and use a Rat Tail Comb (that worked for me)


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

doublejo said:


> Put conditioner in them and use a Rat Tail Comb (that worked for me)



I did that and it still took 5 days. erplexed


----------



## MissTical

doublejo said:


> I would say, go to a stylist you trust. It is possible to DIY, but you don't want overprocess due to the time it may take you to apply the relaxer. The trouble with going to a stylist is she may try to relax the previously relaxed hair. I think a stylist is the best option if you know someone who won't overlap.


 

Thanks you... I know I suck at doing my own... guess I just needed a second opinion.


----------



## FindingMe

MissTical said:


> Thanks you... *I know I suck at doing my own*... guess I just needed a second opinion.


 

boo, u kno i love you, but if you suck, then there's your answer...


----------



## doublejo

MissTical said:


> Thanks you... I know I suck at doing my own... guess I just needed a second opinion.


 
No problem, just trying to save you from jacklaxing


----------



## cottoncoily

What does "OP" mean ?


----------



## doublejo

cheekyfa1 said:


> What does "OP" mean ?


 
original poster or original post ... depends on the context it is used in.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

cheekyfa1 said:


> What does "OP" mean ?


 
Original Poster


----------



## shmmr

I have one.....is there any way to deep condition without all the getting in and out of the shower 50-11 times? Once I'm out, I want to stay out - but I know flipping your hair in the sink can lead to tangles, etc...


TIA:crossfingers:


----------



## doublejo

shmmr said:


> I have one.....is there any way to deep condition without all the getting in and out of the shower 50-11 times? Once I'm out, I want to stay out - but I know flipping your hair in the sink can lead to tangles, etc...
> 
> 
> TIA:crossfingers:


 
Yes, do your deep conditioning on dry hair. I rarely use shampoo, so I apply my deep conditioner, let it sit, and then shower. The only time I use shampoo is to clarify. 

Now if you like to use shampoo, I would say shampoo and then apply your conditioner while your in the shower. I think this can act as a steam treaatment as well.


----------



## shmmr

I have to use shampoo b/c I work out and sweat...but still wanted to get the benefits of heated deep conditioners...will I just have to suck it up?


----------



## anilyn

How do you determine your hair type...4a, 4b, etc.? Is there a thread?

Thanks.


----------



## doublejo

anilyn said:


> How do you determine your hair type...4a, 4b, etc.? Is there a thread?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Taken from HealthyTextures.com....

*Type 4* 
According to Andre Walker, if your hair falls into the Type 4 category, then it is kinky, or very tightly curled. Generally, Type 4 hair is very wiry, very tightly coiled and very fragile. Similar to Type 3 hair, Type 4 hair appears to be coarse, but it is actually quite fine, with lots and lots of these strands densely packed together. Type 4 hair that is healthy won't shine, but it will have sheen. It will be soft to the touch and will pass the strand test with ease. It will feel silkier than it will look shiny. 

Type 4 hairs looks tough and durable, but looks can be deceiving. If you have Type 4 hair, you already know that it is the most fragile hair around. There are two subtypes of Type 4 hair: Type 4A, tightly coiled hair that, when stretched, has an S pattern, much like curly hair; and Type 4B, which has a Z pattern, less of a defined curl pattern (instead of curling or coiling, the hair bends in sharp angles like the letter Z). Type 4A tends to have more moisture than Type 4B, which will have a wiry texture
*Type 3*
When this type of hair is wet, it appears to be pretty straight. As it dries, the hair goes back to its curly state. When curly hair is wet it usually straightens out. As it dries, it absorbs the water and contracts to its curliest state. Humidity tends to make this type of curly hair even curlier, or even frizzier. Type 3 hair has a lot of body and is easily styled in its natural state, or it can be easily straightened with a blow-dryer into a smoother style. Healthy Type 3 hair is shiny, with soft, smooth curls and strong elasticity. The curls are well-defined and springy. 
Andre defines two subtypes of curly hair. First, there is type 3A hair which is very loosely curled and usually very shiny with big curls. The shorter the hair is, the straighter it gets. The longer the hair is the more defined the curl. Then, there is type 3B hair which has a medium amount of curl to tight corkscrews. It's not unusual to see a mixture of these types existing on the same head. Curly hair usually consists of a combination of textures, with the crown being the curliest part. Lastly there is a type 3C, is hair type that is not in Andre Walker’s book, but many people suggest that it should be. This type of hair can be described as tight curls in corkscrews. The curls can be either kinky, or very tightly curled, with lots and lots of strands densely packed together.
*Type 2*
A relatively unusual type, wavy hair tends to be coarse, with a definite S pattern to it. There are three Type 2 subtypes: A- Fine /thin, B -medium-textured, and C - thick and coarse. Type 2A is very easy to handle, blowing out into a straighter style or taking on curlier looks with relative ease. Types 2B and 2C are a little more resistant to styling and have a tendency to frizz.
*Type 1*
Type 1 is straight hair.


----------



## anilyn

Thank you so much *DoubleJo!!!!*


----------



## sylver2

shmmr said:


> I have one.....is there any way to deep condition without all the getting in and out of the shower 50-11 times? Once I'm out, I want to stay out - but I know flipping your hair in the sink can lead to tangles, etc...
> 
> 
> TIA:crossfingers:


stay in shower, turn heat up for steam, put plastic cap on.  Shave, wash, exfoliate etc etc, should be deep conditioned by the time u finish.


----------



## Moonxyz

daephae said:


> it may still have a protein in the ingredients. Can you list the ingredients? Also what do you mean by spritz? Like holding spray or like braid spray (water based leave-in condish)?
> 
> Smoothing: To work/comb through, concentrating on getting it smoother/ straighter.


 
i put water and a but of condish in a bottle and spray/spritz on my hair.

there are like 30 ingredients and im kinda lazy  

is there a particular ingredient that means protein?


----------



## Moonxyz

sunshinebeautiful said:


> My wet hair won't stay braided unless I put rollers at the ends.


 
my hair is so darn thick it stays braided 

thanks.


----------



## Afro-Indi

shmmr said:


> I have to use shampoo b/c I work out and
> sweat...but still wanted to get the benefits of heated deep conditioners...will I just have to suck it up?


No, you don't have to suck it up 













Do both, if you must.


----------



## Extremus

Can I flat-iron after ayurvedic rinse or is that too much manipulation?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

foxieroxienyc said:


> NOW MY TURN!!!
> 
> *Ok so I see some relaxed heads here who's hair curls up and gets wavy when wet and they consider their hair fully relaxed* - or relax so that it's not bone straight. Um yeah I thought I was doing that, but my hair doesn't get wavy when it dries - a little when wet - but I DON'T consider it bone straight at all. So what denotes BONE STRAIGHT on this board? What are the characteristics? - I am definitely relaxed Bone straight (I leave the relaxer on for the full amount of time, smooth out my new growth, etc) but my hair just curls up on it's own when it's wet for some reason, even tho relaxed bone straight.  It's always done this.  But bone straight is hair that is relaxed to the 'maximum' so to speak, or no leaving wave/curl pattern in the hair as with texlaxing.  Hope that made sense...
> 
> 
> Also, I notice that when ladies want to say "devil" they don't spell it like that they say "debil." And I've seen this more than one time, it's like all the time, lol. Is there an unwritten rule to say debil and not devil?  If I ever say 'debil', I say it cuz that's how I say it IRL..  I got it from Waterboy, remember how his mom said everything was the Debil?


..........


----------



## tapioca_pudding

RosesBlack said:


> No problem
> 
> Now my turn.
> 
> How in the name of fluffy bunnies do you get a wash n go to look good? I have varying textures and it's cute for a little while then one area will spazz out and do something weird.
> 
> Is it a products secret?


 @ fluffy bunnies!!!!

I have 2 different textures (mostly 3b but some 4b at the nape) so sometimes my nape does weird things..   but I *do* think it's both a products secret and a technique secret.

I have the best wash and go's when I co-wash, rinse but leave a lil conditioner in (or add some back in), use my fingers to detangle/shingle (instead of a comb which can break up the curls), shake my hair to seperate the curls then scrunch it up a lil with oil in my hands. 

But some ladies use a Denman brush to separte the curls.  It's kinda trial and error til you find what works for your hair.

For products, (this is what works for ME) V05 works well as a leavein, as well as John Frieda Frizz Ease conditioner.  I have used Beyond the Zone Noodlehead (from Sally's) and that worked well too.  I use any random oil for scrunching.  I know Queen T uses IC Gel to scrunch.


----------



## mezzogirl

What does *MN *mean?
When you moisturizer daily, do you include your ng?


----------



## doublejo

Penny Renee said:


> What does *MN *mean?
> When you moisturizer daily, do you include your ng?


 
1. Micanozale Nitrate (i.e. Monistat Vaginal Cream)
2. Yes, but concentrating on the ends is most important


----------



## remnant

me-T said:


> what does the "s" in wsl stand for?


 
WSL: *W*ai*S*t*L*enght


----------



## trevprit

What does typing *Free Post* at the top of a post mean?


----------



## Kimiche

longhairdreamzz said:


> What exactly does DH mean?erplexed


 
This is the question that I came in here to ask.  Glad someone cleared it up.


----------



## _belle

january noir said:


> Thanks for asking this.  I've been here for almost 2 years and never could figure that one out!



*idk on here. . . but other boards im on, it means shaking my damn head*


----------



## _belle

trevprit said:


> What does typing *Free Post* at the top of a post mean?




*no real direction. . . just do/say what u want. post pictures of your hair, of hair idols, of new products, how your daughter broke your new vase. . . it doesn't matter, they usually end up with their own direction tho.*


----------



## LivingDoll

.................................................


----------



## _belle

daephae said:


> I don't know...
> 
> shaking my damn head/shaking my head = smdh/smh


*naw, I know what IDK means. . . I was using it, not asking. and I was telling the other lady what I thought smdh meant HERE based on what it means on other boards I am on. *


----------



## _belle

daephae said:


> .................................................



*STOP EDITING!!!! *


----------



## LivingDoll

Moonxyz said:


> i put water and a but of condish in a bottle and spray/spritz on my hair.
> 
> there are like 30 ingredients and im kinda lazy
> 
> is there a particular ingredient that means protein?


 
There's lots of different kinds of proteins...here you go:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=114629


----------



## LivingDoll

_belle said:


> *STOP EDITING!!!! *


 
sorry...


----------



## mezzogirl

doublejo said:


> 1. Micanozale Nitrate (i.e. Monistat Vaginal Cream)
> 2. Yes, but concentrating on the ends is most important


 

Do people use MN on their hair?  I see post reffering to *MNi*ng hair.  I think I have the initials right.  Maybe I'm remembering the initials incorrectly.


----------



## shaydufblu

what's a reverse wrap? i can't seem to find a thread on it.


----------



## RosesBlack

kels823 said:


> @ fluffy bunnies!!!!
> 
> I have 2 different textures (mostly 3b but some 4b at the nape) so sometimes my nape does weird things..   but I *do* think it's both a products secret and a technique secret.
> 
> I have the best wash and go's when I co-wash, rinse but leave a lil conditioner in (or add some back in), use my fingers to detangle/shingle (instead of a comb which can break up the curls), shake my hair to seperate the curls then scrunch it up a lil with oil in my hands.
> 
> But some ladies use a Denman brush to separte the curls.  It's kinda trial and error til you find what works for your hair.
> 
> For products, (this is what works for ME) V05 works well as a leavein, as well as John Frieda Frizz Ease conditioner.  I have used Beyond the Zone Noodlehead (from Sally's) and that worked well too.  I use any random oil for scrunching.  I know Queen T uses IC Gel to scrunch.



Oooh okay.

What if you don't have any actual curls?  I have (seriously and don't laugh it will hurt their feelings) two locks of pretty little spirally coily curls, and the rest is varying waves when it's wet.  

Should I find a product that enhances the little bit of curl pattern I have?

Thanks so much.  I am going to try that after I get over my little swoop of bangs w/a bun.


----------



## Determined22

Penny Renee said:


> Do people use MN on their hair?  I see post reffering to *MNi*ng hair.  I think I have the initials right.  Maybe I'm remembering the initials incorrectly.



Some ladies apply it to their scalp, usually mixed with other things.  It can be used as a growth aid.


----------



## Aggie

daephae said:


> There's lots of different kinds of proteins...here you go:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=114629


 
Thanks for the link daephae. Just saved it in my faves.


----------



## Aggie

Penny Renee said:


> Do people use MN on their hair? I see post reffering to *MNi*ng hair. I think I have the initials right. Maybe I'm remembering the initials incorrectly.


 
Hey Penny, it is applied on the scalp only and I have a recipe in my fotki. You don't need all the ingredients I have in mine. One oil, a moisturizer, something sulfur, and some essential oils would be enough.


----------



## naijamade79

I got one, what is HTH????


----------



## thinkpinkprincess

what's JBCO ?


----------



## january noir

naijamade79 said:


> I got one, what is HTH????


 
Hope this helps


----------



## january noir

thinkpinkprincess said:


> what's JBCO ?


 
Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## naijamade79

january noir said:


> Hope this helps


Thanx always wondered what that meant


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mwedzi said:


> Under some people's screen names will be "Team SomethingorOther". What's that about?
> 
> Here's another question, don't know if you can answer it, what the hayel am I doing up at this time of the night/morning?


You might be sleeping now! I was up late last night too reading some of your posts...so perhaps that's why you were up, to entertain us


----------



## Xavier

Okay what is a tweed? Is it a reference to someone in their twenties?


----------



## MzOptimistic

4a ladies, what moisturizers do you use in your hair to get your hair to lay down when you're 9 weeks post. Please tell me something I can get at the bss. Thanks


----------



## MzOptimistic

doublejo said:


> I would say, go to a stylist you trust. It is possible to DIY, but you don't want overprocess due to the time it may take you to apply the relaxer. The trouble with going to a stylist is she may try to relax the previously relaxed hair. I think a stylist is the best option if you know someone who won't overlap.


 
I agree, 30 weeks is a whole lotta of ng and you don't want to have underprocessed/overprocessed hair.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess

january noir said:


> Jamaican Black Castor Oil


 
oh, thank you! at first I thought it might be Jason Biotin COnditioner lol


----------



## Nikki4ny

What are Ayurvedics?


----------



## doublejo

Nikki4ny said:


> What are Ayurvedics?


 
LHCF definition ... using indian products to take care of your hair

Google definition ... The ancient Hindu science of health and medicine.


----------



## Nikki4ny

doublejo said:


> LHCF definition ... using indian products to take care of your hair
> 
> Google definition ... The ancient Hindu science of health and medicine.



Thanks! I was really baffled on that one


----------



## chichibean

I have a question:

What does it mean when people say "50-11 times" in their posts???


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

xxCami said:


> Thanks for answering!!!
> 
> Oh and .. so the shampoo is gonna  say something like.. " Luxurious chelating poo" What do I look for. I want it!
> Gosh darn it... lol
> I want to get that done to my nails today!
> 
> anyone know... ???
> 
> *And where do you get those fly a** smilies..
> i see that I am limited here.
> * *I want the ones that make smoke signs and stuff.. lol*



Just click on MORE (located right under the smiles), that will reveal the rest of em


----------



## jrae

chichibean said:


> I have a question:
> 
> What does it mean when people say "50-11 times" in their posts???



like "too many to count" = gazillion 

"I have 50-11 hair products in my bathroom."


----------



## The Girl

shaydufblu said:


> what's a reverse wrap? i can't seem to find a thread on it.



I wanna know too



E_Williams20 said:


> Can I flat-iron after ayurvedic rinse or is that too much manipulation?



I do. I usually rollerset then flatiron afterwards.   I might be missing some of the benefits doing this but I still like the way my hair feels.  For me the bad outweighs the good.  I remember when the "movement "started  I asked HERicane the same thing.  She said it was ok, its just a different way to wash your hair.  Be sure you rinse really well with water after the tea rinse though.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

When applying oil from an applicator bottle, how do you keep your hair from getting overly-oily. My hair gets so oily that I have to rinse it out the next day. Do you just use your fingers if you are trying to avoid getting your scalp too oily?


----------



## MissTical

FindingMe said:


> boo, u kno i love you, but if you suck, then there's your answer...


 

hahaha Girl...I luvs you too... you better be glad you're my idol hahaha




Okay another question: What is the difference in cholesterol and protein treatments; how do I know if and when I need one?


----------



## MzOptimistic

Okaaaayyyy, I'm waiting for someone to answer my dumb *** question


----------



## MissTical

tsmith said:


> I agree, 30 weeks is a whole lotta of ng and you don't want to have underprocessed/overprocessed hair.


 

Thank you lady... 

Oh I use Chi Silk, and Nexxus leave in as my moisturizer


----------



## MzOptimistic

MissTical said:


> Thank you lady...
> 
> Oh I use Chi Silk, and Nexxus leave in as my moisturizer


 
Okay, you're using some excellent products


----------



## ayoung

Are u meaning lay down in a bun or ponytail? if so, for me spritzing it with water or water and condish and then using a little aloe vera gell, using a soft bristtle boar brush to smooth and then doing the 'scarf method' is a beast. Can't even tell i'm 8 weeks post.

The scarf method period  is the bomb--but when the newgrowth is unmanageable--add misting/spritzing---soft brush---and aloe.

ETA: as far as moisturizers---ORS Olive Oil Cream is still my staple and i've added Profective Break free into the mix sometimes too.



tsmith said:


> 4a ladies, what moisturizers do you use in your hair to get your hair to lay down when you're 9 weeks post. Please tell me something I can get at the bss. Thanks


----------



## butterfly_wings

Ok what on earth is ish??? I'm from London; we don't have *ish* over here!!!


----------



## gymfreak336

HighlyFavored1 said:


> When applying oil from an applicator bottle, how do you keep your hair from getting overly-oily. My hair gets so oily that I have to rinse it out the next day. Do you just use your fingers if you are trying to avoid getting your scalp too oily?



I part my hair into four sections. I then direct the oil onto my scalp but I only put one "swipe" at a time. Then, with the other hand, I massage it in and spread it around. I repeat through each section. This way, my whole head has a even very very thin layer of oil. I just apply a little and massage as I go.


----------



## lurkersincejan

butterfly_wings said:


> Ok what on earth is ish??? I'm from London; we don't have *ish* over here!!!



its the equivalent to saying *S*ugar *H*oney *I*ced *T*ea (get it, so yall git some ish over there in London too )


----------



## butterfly_wings

, thanks!! yeah we do ish over here then


----------



## Nay

....delete......


----------



## khrystyle

ChanelNo5 said:


> IT WORK! IT WORKS !


 
I'm glad someone answered this question.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

gymfreak336 said:


> I part my hair into four sections. I then direct the oil onto my scalp but I only put one "swipe" at a time. Then, with the other hand, I massage it in and spread it around. I repeat through each section. This way, my whole head has a even very very thin layer of oil. I just apply a little and massage as I go.


 

Thanks! This is a much better method because I put so much oil that it starts running down my face and I can hardly stand to not wash it out immediately. I guess a little can go a long way.


----------



## jrae

shaydufblu said:


> what's a reverse wrap? i can't seem to find a thread on it.



Do you mean a cross wrap?


----------



## cieramichele

Naturals who use natural ways to texlax or texturize, are they considered texlaxed even without the relaxer?   

are they still NATURAL?


----------



## cieramichele

what if someone did a baking soda treatment, caramel treatment, and the coconut + lime treatment all in one session erplexed

oh PLUS steam


----------



## fluffylocks

If you braid a section of your hair, or twist it...The hairs that stick up...are those hairs that should be trimmed? I've heard this before and have never been sure.


----------



## lilsparkle825

cieramichele said:


> what if someone did a baking soda treatment, caramel treatment, and the coconut + lime treatment all in one session erplexed
> 
> oh PLUS steam


LOL!

i would be afraid to do it. try it and let me know.


----------



## DivaD04

what is ETA?


----------



## Anancy

DivaD04 said:


> what is ETA?



*Edited To Add*, i believe.

Now for my dumb question.  Why exactly do people rollerset.  Is it for the style, is it a better way to dry your hair?  What is it lol.

I used to have a hairdresser who would rollerset my hair, but then straighten it afterwards and i never understood why.

Note: i do not do rollersets, but i might give it a go some day.


----------



## Dayjoy

Anancy said:


> *Edited To Add*, i believe.
> 
> Now for my dumb question.  Why exactly do people rollerset.  Is it for the style, is it a better way to dry your hair?  What is it lol.
> 
> I used to have a hairdresser who would rollerset my hair, but then straighten it afterwards and i never understood why.
> 
> Note: i do not do rollersets, but i might give it a go some day.


I think rollersetting is done for style, whether curly or straight, and it is healthier than blowdrying.  When I rollerset I do not add any additional heat.  Sometimes hairstylists do things NONE of us here understand.


----------



## january noir

DivaD04 said:


> what is ETA?


 
Edited to add


----------



## DivaD04

Dayjoy said:


> I think *rollersetting is done for style*, whether curly or straight, and it is healthier than blowdrying. When I rollerset I do not add any additional heat. Sometimes hairstylists do things NONE of us here understand.


 
i second this, a protective style used either by indirect heat or airdry. some folks perfer to use products and some don't, some comb out their curls, others will only let them fall overtime. alot of older folks like it like this. but rollersets can be fun if anyone explores different size rollers and placements

btw: thanks for answering ladies


----------



## Determined22

Anancy said:


> *Edited To Add*, i believe.
> 
> Now for my dumb question.  Why exactly do people rollerset.  Is it for the style, is it a better way to dry your hair?  What is it lol.
> 
> I used to have a hairdresser who would rollerset my hair, but then straighten it afterwards and i never understood why.
> 
> Note: i do not do rollersets, but i might give it a go some day.



I do rollersets both for style and for straightening.  I'll set on smaller rollers for a curly look, and on bigger rollers and then do the saran wrap method to have straight, silky hair.  I use the second method to prevent having to use my flatiron, since I'm bootcamping and avoiding direct heat.


----------



## MzOptimistic

ayoung said:


> Are u meaning lay down in a bun or ponytail? if so, for me spritzing it with water or water and condish and then using a little aloe vera gell, using a soft bristtle boar brush to smooth and then doing the 'scarf method' is a beast. Can't even tell i'm 8 weeks post.
> 
> The scarf method period is the bomb--but when the newgrowth is unmanageable--add misting/spritzing---soft brush---and aloe.
> 
> ETA: as far as moisturizers---ORS Olive Oil Cream is still my staple and i've added Profective Break free into the mix sometimes too.


 

Thank you {{{sweet heart}}} I can lay my sides down and what not with the scarf and my ng lays okay but the edges curls up during the day and my hair does not feel as moisturized as I would like it too. I've tried ORS OO Cream that's not moisturizing enough for me. I'll try the Profective Break Free. I'm going to order some Healthy Hair Butter but I need something NOW...thank you sooo much! for answering my question. I guess it wasn't dumb enough


----------



## MissTical

What is the difference in cholesterol and protein treatments; how do I know if and when I need one?


----------



## cieramichele

lilsparkle825 said:


> LOL!
> 
> i would be afraid to do it. try it and let me know.



whooooooooooooa I wont be the first lol.


----------



## MzOptimistic

MissTical said:


> What is the difference in cholesterol and protein treatments; how do I know if and when I need one?


 

The best way I can explain it is. If you hair is too mushy or is breaking you might need a protein treatment. If your hair is dry or hard, you need a moisturizing conditioner. The best way to make sure if your hair is getting the proper balance is to alternate between a light protein treatment and a moisturizing condition weekly. One week do a light protein treatment and the next week do a moisturizing treatment. This works for me and my hair is very healthy That's the best I can explain. Maybe another member can come and break it down in more detail....


----------



## FindingMe

tsmith said:


> 4a ladies, what moisturizers do you use in your hair to get your hair to lay down when you're 9 weeks post. Please tell me something I can get at the bss. Thanks


 

When my hair starts to get around 8-10 weeks, *I have to manage the NG while wet and then let it dry into submission if I want it straight*...meaning...I use a lot of conditioners and things like that right out of the shower and I opt for slicking my hair down into pony tails and/or braids to keep the roots flat and taught.  Then when my hair dries, it dries relatively flat and controlled.  

If I want it hanging in curls, I usually add a dallop of V05 conditioner as a leave in after I get out of the shower, add a little coconut oil on top of that.  Dry in a pony tail (or several) pulled back with a loose band(s) and then roll up the ends on a magnetic roller.  It keeps my roots relatively straight as they dry.  

If I want a curly look like my avatar and siggy pics, I add a dallop of V05 conditioner as a leave in after I get out of the shower, add a little coconut oil on top of that and plait 10-12 box braids, use end papers and roll up the ends on perm rods.  This also keeps my roots straight as my hair dries.  Sometimes I add a little pure shea butter to my NG to soften the wet hair as it dries.

For me, once my hair is dry and i haven't tried to manage it wet, there is no managing the roots without heat...I am 12 weeks post...I don't use moisturizers, if my roots start to get unruly, I simply repeat the process about 3-4 days later.

This is working well for me right now...long term...we'll see....


----------



## shaydufblu

jrae said:


> Do you mean a cross wrap?


 
 I guess so....

I realized after the fact that that was what she (my stylist) probably meant, but left the question out here in case it was different.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## MzOptimistic

FindingMe said:


> When my hair starts to get around 8-10 weeks, *I have to manage the NG while wet and then let it dry into submission if I want it straight*...meaning...I use a lot of conditioners and things like that right out of the shower and I opt for slicking my hair down into pony tails and/or braids to keep the roots flat and taught. Then when my hair dries, it dries relatively flat and controlled.
> 
> If I want it hanging in curls, I usually add a dallop of V05 conditioner as a leave in after I get out of the shower, add a little coconut oil on top of that. Dry in a pony tail (or several) pulled back with a loose band(s) and then roll up the ends on a magnetic roller. It keeps my roots relatively straight as they dry.
> 
> If I want a curly look like my avatar and siggy pics, I add a dallop of V05 conditioner as a leave in after I get out of the shower, add a little coconut oil on top of that and plait 10-12 box braids, use end papers and roll up the ends on perm rods. This also keeps my roots straight as my hair dries. Sometimes I add a little pure shea butter to my NG to soften the wet hair as it dries.
> 
> For me, once my hair is dry and i haven't tried to manage it wet, there is no managing the roots without heat...I am 12 weeks post...I don't use moisturizers, if my roots start to get unruly, I simply repeat the process about 3-4 days later.
> 
> This is working well for me right now...long term...we'll see....


 

Girlllll, I don't be bothered with my hair dry after I'm 7 weeks post. Actually I only wear my hair in a ponytail pulled back with my ends baggied 24/7 but I will try that V05 conditioner you mentioned. It's the sides that I am having probs with, it curls up and refuses to stay laying down through out the day but I really don't put too much in my hair though. I wash, apply rusk sensories leave in and smooth my hair into a ponytail, seal and baggie my ends. This usually suffice but not when I'm 9+ weeks post. I want something compared to healthy hair butter. Something I can purchase at the bss NOWerplexed Thanks for responding!


----------



## FindingMe

*Here's my input on all of these, someone more experienced may want to jump in and add other input as well:*



cieramichele said:


> Naturals who use natural ways to texlax or texturize, are they considered texlaxed even without the relaxer?
> 
> are they still NATURAL?


 
As far as I know they are still natural. Unless you put _chemicals_ to alter the texture or color of your hair, you are natural. Using natural products doesn't count.



cieramichele said:


> what if someone did a baking soda treatment, caramel treatment, and the coconut + lime treatment all in one session erplexed
> 
> oh PLUS steam


 
I dunno. Why do all at the same time? I have heard the benefits of all of these, but altogether, I dunno...I would do them at different times if it was me...some of those things may counteract one another. To preserve the integrity of each treatment, I would do them one at a time...that's just me...



fluffylocks said:


> If you braid a section of your hair, or twist it...The hairs that stick up...are those hairs that should be trimmed? I've heard this before and have never been sure.


 
I don't think so. In my opinion, *I don't think you should trim hairs unless they are split or damaged.* If those particular hairs are shorter than the rest of your hair, but then end of the actual hair in question is fine, it was probably just some breakage that happened over time, but doesn't necessarily mean that that hair is less healthy or requires a trim...

Think about it...If you twist or braid a section of hair and trim a hair so it doesn't stick out anymore, it's feasible that if you grab another section of hair and twist, catching that same hair, it may *still* stick out in this new section...what's the rationale there? You already trimmed it once...trim it again? I don't think so. Everyone is gonna have some breakage at some point....



Anancy said:


> *Edited To Add*, i believe.
> 
> Now for my dumb question. Why exactly do people rollerset. Is it for the style, is it a better way to dry your hair? What is it lol.
> 
> I used to have a hairdresser who would rollerset my hair, but then straighten it afterwards and i never understood why.
> 
> Note: i do not do rollersets, but i might give it a go some day.


 
I do rollersets bc they *smooth* my hair and _*add a lot of body*_ and *shine* and *fullness* WITHOUT the more excessive heat and manipulation of blowdrying and then flat ironing. Some even rollerset with cool air or airdry for even less heat introduction to hair.



MissTical said:


> What is the difference in cholesterol and protein treatments; how do I know if and when I need one?


 
Found this in yahoo answers for you girlie: Protein treatments are meant to strengthen hair that feels elastic or gummy and stretches and snaps when wet. Fine hair, chemically lightened hair, and some permed or relaxed hair tend to need this kind of treatment. Cholesterol is a moisturizing treatment, although some also contain keratin, which would be a protein. Moisturizing treatments help hair that is coarse, dry, and does not have much elasticity (stretch) before breaking. Test a piece of hair when it is wet. Pull on it gently. If it snaps right away without much stretch, it needs moisture. If it stretches a little without breaking, let it go and see if it bounces back to original length. If it does, the hair is normal. If it doesn't (or if it snaps after stretching a lot), the hair needs protein. If in doubt, a cholesterol treatment including keratin shouldn't hurt, because it contains conditioners and proteins, and should be a decent balance of both.

HTH!


----------



## FindingMe

shaydufblu said:


> I guess so....
> 
> I realized after the fact that that was what she (my stylist) probably meant, but left the question out here in case it was different.
> 
> Thanks anyway!


 
I do reverse the _direction_ of the way I wrap my hair each night when I wear a wrap to prevent excessive stress on one side of the hair...Like one night I go clock-wise.  The next night I wrap counter-clockwise.  I rarely wear my hair straight enough to wrap, but when I do, I do it like this.  Do you think this is what she meant?


----------



## FindingMe

tsmith said:


> Girlllll, I don't be bothered with my hair dry after I'm 7 weeks post. Actually I only wear my hair in a ponytail pulled back with my ends baggied 24/7 but I will try that V05 conditioner you mentioned. It's the sides that I am having probs with, it curls up and refuses to stay laying down through out the day but I really don't put too much in my hair though. I wash, apply rusk sensories leave in and smooth my hair into a ponytail, seal and baggie my ends. This usually suffice but not when I'm 9+ weeks post. I want something compared to healthy hair butter. Something I can purchase at the bss NOWerplexed Thanks for responding!


 
Do you wet your hair at night or in the morning?  I usually wash at night and use a scarf on my edges to dry them flat overnight.  I use pure shea butter when I do this.  If softens, but a gel may be better for keeping it straight.  If you wet in the morning, you may have to use something a little heavier with the scarf.  What about the IC gel with sparklites (or whatever) the natural ladies use?  That has a thicker consistency and may hold your curlies down better.  Theres two of them, a clear one and a blue one I believe for color-treated hair that's supposed to be less drying.  Either one of those you should be able to get at the BSS...I think the IC gel would be best with wet hair then slick that on and tie the scarf on to lay it down to dry....'prolly have to wet it again to get it out...


----------



## MzOptimistic

FindingMe said:


> Do you wet your hair at night or in the morning? I usually wash at night and use a scarf on my edges to dry them flat overnight. I use pure shea butter when I do this. If softens, but a gel may be better for keeping it straight. If you wet in the morning, you may have to use something a little heavier with the scarf. What about the IC gel with sparklites (or whatever) the natural ladies use? That has a thicker consistency and may hold your curlies down better. Theres two of them, a clear one and a blue one I believe for color-treated hair that's supposed to be less drying. Either one of those you should be able to get at the BSS...I think the IC gel would be best with wet hair then slick that on and tie the scarf on to lay it down to dry....'prolly have to wet it again to get it out...


 

I wash my hair at night and after I apply everything I put the scarf on but in the morning. I re-wet my hair and redo my baggie so I can have that fresh look. I usually relax at 10 weeks and my problems are solved but I'm trying to hang for 12 weeks this time I look at HAM. Right, I need something a little heavier. I'll try the sparkle lights gel but I think since I grew up abusing that brown gel. I try to stay away from gelI have flashbacks. I'll go get some IC sparkle lights tomorrow.  Thanks hon!


----------



## shaydufblu

FindingMe said:


> I do reverse the _direction_ of the way I wrap my hair each night when I wear a wrap to prevent excessive stress on one side of the hair...Like one night I go clock-wise. The next night I wrap counter-clockwise. I rarely wear my hair straight enough to wrap, but when I do, I do it like this. Do you think this is what she meant?


 
Nah, I think she meant crosswrap, b/c she showed someone how to do it when I'd been there previously, and the steps to do it seemed very similar when I looked it up. But this ^^ is a good thing to know if I decide to switch it up some time.


----------



## beanius

can hair types change as you get older or by using different products? as i have recently found my hair stays straighter at the top then curls at the bottom (is that even to do with my hair type erplexed?)and im quite sure it has not always been like this. you may be able to see what im talking about in my profile pic. 
the hairdresser said i needed to get "circular" layers to solve this but i dont want to get it cut. 
plus if anyone can kind of guess my hair type from my profile pic that would be great too!
thanks


----------



## SmilingElephant

What does smh mean?


----------



## FindingMe

TheLadySays said:


> What does smh mean?


 
shakin' my head 

or smdh: shakin' my dam head


----------



## FindingMe

tsmith said:


> I wash my hair at night and after I apply everything I put the scarf on but in the morning. I re-wet my hair and redo my baggie so I can have that fresh look. I usually relax at 10 weeks and my problems are solved but I'm trying to hang for 12 weeks this time I look at HAM. Right, I need something a little heavier. I'll try the sparkle lights gel but I think since I grew up abusing that brown gel. I try to stay away from gelI have flashbacks. I'll go get some IC sparkle lights tomorrow. Thanks hon!


 
can u sleep in your scarf overnight?  if i tried to do mine in the morning, my NG would laugh at me...  i hope you find something that works for ya, sis..


----------



## ayoung

I agree. I had to switch to evening CWing after 6 weeks post. I need that 8hours with the scarf on to keep the edges andfront laying flat all day. That 30min after a morning CW does nada

I would try it---then in the morning if u want to freshen it up--u can add a little coconut oil and use asoft boar brush to 'polish' the look for ur workday.

I think u might see a diff in ur edges AND moisturure.



FindingMe said:


> Do you wet your hair at night or in the morning?  I usually wash at night and use a scarf on my edges to dry them flat overnight.  I use pure shea butter when I do this.  If softens, but a gel may be better for keeping it straight.  If you wet in the morning, you may have to use something a little heavier with the scarf.  What about the IC gel with sparklites (or whatever) the natural ladies use?  That has a thicker consistency and may hold your curlies down better.  Theres two of them, a clear one and a blue one I believe for color-treated hair that's supposed to be less drying.  Either one of those you should be able to get at the BSS...I think the IC gel would be best with wet hair then slick that on and tie the scarf on to lay it down to dry....'prolly have to wet it again to get it out...


----------



## FindingMe

beanius said:


> can hair types change as you get older or by using different products? as i have recently found my hair stays straighter at the top then curls at the bottom (is that even to do with my hair type erplexed?)and im quite sure it has not always been like this. you may be able to see what im talking about in my profile pic.
> the hairdresser said i needed to get "circular" layers to solve this but i dont want to get it cut.
> plus if anyone can kind of guess my hair type from my profile pic that would be great too!
> thanks


 
I think it's perfectly feasible for your hair to change over time.  Especially women.  We have hormones and body physiology that makes all of our bodies change over time, why not the hair/hair follicles?    Hair products will almost certainly affect changes in your hair and the way it behaves, too.

I can't tell the type from the pic...sorry.  It's also hard to tell without knowing if you are you fully natural, relaxed or if you have a texturizer?  Is that your natural hair color, or do you use color?  Semi permanent/permanent?  Hair color can also act as an additional  straightening agent on hair.


----------



## Dayjoy

Here's one:  When we say "chemicals" are we referring to man-made stuff?  Everything is made up of chemicals.  Lye is naturally occurring.  Baking soda can react with vinegar creating gases.  I wonder when people say -Oh, that's natural, no chemicals- especially when it does alter something.  Vinegar(natural) and Acetic acid(chemical) are the exact same thing.


----------



## cutiebe2

Dayjoy said:


> Here's one:  When we say "chemicals" are we referring to man-made stuff?  Everything is made up of chemicals.  Lye is naturally occurring.  Baking soda can react with vinegar creating gases.  I wonder when people say -Oh, that's natural, no chemicals- especially when it does alter something.  Vinegar(natural) and Acetic acid(chemical) are the exact same thing.



I guess if you look deep enough everything is a chemical....
but "chemicals" in our book is anything man altered or compounded for a desired effect. 
Perms, relaxers, texturizers, dyes, bleach

there are all things made in factories/ labs

although vinegar and acetic acid is the same...you can drink vinegar, you can't drink acetic acid straight


so I guess anything that you can drink is natural and anything that can kill you is not


----------



## SparklingFlame

This thread is ginormous and I did read about 90 posts. I didnt see where anybody really answered mwedzi's question about "who/what is Teamxyz."

What does that mean?


----------



## MzOptimistic

FindingMe said:


> can u sleep in your scarf overnight? if i tried to do mine in the morning, my NG would laugh at me... i hope you find something that works for ya, sis..


 

I sleep with my scarf on overnight. Girl, that's an ultimate sin, not to sleep with a satin/silk scarf. LOL. I just want something to lay these sides down and make my hair feel more moisturized. My hair is not breaking or anything, it just does not feel as soft as I would like when I'm 9+ post. I'm going to try that IC gel you recommended and hope that lay my sides down.


----------



## FindingMe

Dayjoy said:


> Here's one: *When we say "chemicals" are we referring to man-made stuff?* Everything is made up of chemicals. Lye is naturally occurring. Baking soda can react with vinegar creating gases. I wonder when people say -Oh, that's natural, no chemicals- especially when it does alter something. Vinegar(natural) and Acetic acid(chemical) are the exact same thing.


 
That's my interpretation.  I agree...a lot of folks use things that occur naturally in nature, but are acidic or alkaline and it alters the hair in some way.  From what I gather, these folks still say they are natural.  I dunno, that's just what I gathered...


----------



## E. Princess

From my early natural days I saw that tying my hair up at night just messed up allllll the work I put into a style. Are there ladies who do not tie up their hair at night AND sleep on non-satin pillow cases? Have you noticed any negative effects? I haven't noticed any negative effects, but I am just wondering.


----------



## FindingMe

tsmith said:


> I sleep with my scarf on overnight. Girl, that's an ultimate sin, not to sleep with a satin/silk scarf. LOL. I just want something to lay these sides down and make my hair feel more moisturized. My hair is not breaking or anything, it just does not feel as soft as I would like when I'm 9+ post. I'm going to try that IC gel you recommended and hope that lay my sides down.


 
ok, one last suggestion...have you tried pure shea butter?  It's real thick and has a paste-type consistency...again, it softens my NG and is thick enough to keep it controlled.  I don't know if this is in the BSS, I normally get mine at like a health store or Whole Foods, etc.


----------



## FindingMe

~StillALady~ said:


> This thread is ginormous and I did read about 90 posts. I didnt see where anybody really answered mwedzi's question about "who/what is Teamxyz."
> 
> What does that mean?


 
It's like when folks used to have those shirts "Team Anniston" or "Team Jolie" when Brad Pitt and Jennifer Anniston got divorced and he started seeing Angelina Jolie to show which one of the ladies they supported or was more favorable to...It's kinda like a spinoff of that kind of thing...folks are are using the "Team---" to denote something they support, sometimes in jest.  Like Team Bonelaxed to say they support relaxing bonestraight, or Team Obama...  But again, a lot of it is said in jest and some are inside jokes you have to be privy to to completely understand the meaning...


----------



## MzOptimistic

FindingMe said:


> ok, one last suggestion...have you tried pure shea butter? It's real thick and has a paste-type consistency...again, it softens my NG and is thick enough to keep it controlled. I don't know if this is in the BSS, I normally get mine at like a health store or Whole Foods, etc.


 
Hmmm. Shea butter. I'll have to look into that. I have never seen this at a bss store. Thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## SparklingFlame

FindingMe said:


> It's like when folks used to have those shirts "Team Anniston" or "Team Jolie" when Brad Pitt and Jennifer Anniston got divorced and he started seeing Angelina Jolie to show which one of the ladies they supported or was more favorable to...It's kinda like a spinoff of that kind of thing...folks are are using the "Team---" to denote something they support, sometimes in jest.  Like Team Bonelaxed to say they support relaxing bonestraight, or Team Obama...  But again, a lot of it is said in jest and some are inside jokes you have to be privy to to completely understand the meaning...


Thanks for breakin it down!


----------



## lilsparkle825

FindingMe said:


> It's like when folks used to have those shirts "Team Anniston" or "Team Jolie" when Brad Pitt and Jennifer Anniston got divorced and he started seeing Angelina Jolie to show which one of the ladies they supported or was more favorable to...It's kinda like a spinoff of that kind of thing...folks are are using the "Team---" to denote something they support, sometimes in jest. Like Team Bonelaxed to say they support relaxing bonestraight, or Team Obama... But again, a lot of it is said in jest and some are inside jokes you have to be privy to to completely understand the meaning...


i dont have a question...but mannn you are really helpful. i like you!

no homo.


----------



## 25Nona

Ok, it took me 2 days to get all 200 simodd post but I made and I have to say I'm lovin this thread.  You guys are rockin the info here  

Ok, I haven't seen this one what does BTW mean?


----------



## gymfreak336

bign__17 said:


> Ok, it took me 2 days to get all 200 simodd post but I made and I have to say I'm lovin this thread.  You guys are rockin the info here
> 
> Ok, I haven't seen this one what does BTW mean?



BTW= By the way


----------



## cieramichele

why is it called the southern tease bun when serenity is the originator? 

http://public.fotki.com/SerenityBreeze/


----------



## gymfreak336

cieramichele said:


> why is it called the southern tease bun is serenity is the originator?
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SerenityBreeze/


----------



## lilsparkle825

cieramichele said:


> why is it called the southern tease bun when serenity is the originator?
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SerenityBreeze/


i call it that because i saw it on her blog before i knew about serenity's fotki. i dunno about everyone else.


----------



## Extremus

The Girl said:


> I do. I usually rollerset then flatiron afterwards.   I might be missing some of the benefits doing this but I still like the way my hair feels.  For me the bad outweighs the good.  I remember when the "movement "started  I asked HERicane the same thing.  She said it was ok, its just a different way to wash your hair.  Be sure you rinse really well with water after the tea rinse though.



thanks for answering. i didnt think no1 will answer


----------



## cieramichele

Is there any way to enlarge a naturals curl pattern without a relaxer? I dont mean just elongating a tight curl.  I talking about changing it from 4a to 3a for example... or making the curls go from pencil size to thumb size.

not elongate, ENLARGE

supplements? products? homemade mix?


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Is it easier to transition with longer hair (BSL and longer)?


----------



## Hairsofab

When people say they use a moisturizer. Are they putting it all over their hair or just on their scalp?


----------



## cutiebe2

rhlong said:


> When people say they use a moisturizer. Are they putting it all over their hair or just on their scalp?



they are not putting it on their scalp. For the most part the scalp does not need attention (which is why the majority of ladies on here do not "grease" the scalp)

moisturizer is applied root to tip with emphasis on the ends since they are older hair and therefore more fragile


----------



## The Girl

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Is it easier to transition with longer hair (BSL and longer)?



for me it was.  I am finally close to my goal so trims here and there aren't as obvious.  BUT, after seeing Stilettos BC video there may be hope for me yet.  She looks so cute.  Oh and MizzBrowns bob is another one making me rethink it...then I saw my watermelon head

E_Williams20-no problem I know the feeling of seeming invisible on here.


----------



## thegirltolove

cieramichele said:


> Is there any way to enlarge a naturals curl pattern without a relaxer? I dont mean just elongating a tight curl.  I talking about changing it from 4a to 3a for example... or making the curls go from pencil size to thumb size.
> 
> not elongate, ENLARGE
> 
> supplements? products? homemade mix?



Try adding baking soda to your conditioners and let it sit for an hour or so. Sorry I don't have specific ratios or links for you.


----------



## remnant

rhlong said:


> When people say they use a moisturizer. Are they putting it all over their hair or just on their scalp?


 
*Yes this is my case, I moisturise my hair and my scalp*



cutiebe2 said:


> they are not putting it on their scalp. For the most part the scalp does not need attention (which is why the majority of ladies on here do not "grease" the scalp)
> 
> *My scalp needs attention so I moisturise it and seal with oil too I have a dry scalp*
> 
> 
> moisturizer is applied root to tip with emphasis on the ends since they are older hair and therefore more fragile
> 
> *I agree with this*


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

The Girl said:


> for me it was.  I am finally close to my goal so trims here and there aren't as obvious.  BUT, after seeing Stilettos BC video there may be hope for me yet.  She looks so cute.  Oh and MizzBrowns bob is another one making me rethink it...then I saw my watermelon head
> 
> E_Williams20-no problem I know the feeling of seeming invisible on here.



Cool.  And I see your siggy "19 months of progress, now I transition."  I think I want to do the same thing.  I tried to transition with shoulder length hair and it just wasn't working out.  I think if I grow it out, then the transition will be easier b/c I will have more style options.  Thanks!


----------



## anon123

cieramichele said:


> why is it called the southern tease bun when serenity is the originator?
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SerenityBreeze/



Maybe southern tease was the first to do a video of it?


----------



## FindingMe

lilsparkle825 said:


> i dont have a question...but mannn you are really helpful. i like you!
> 
> *no homo*.


 
LOL!  Thx!


----------



## fluffylocks

FindingMe said:


> *Here's my input on all of these, someone more experienced may want to jump in and add other input as well:*
> 
> 
> I don't think so. In my opinion, *I don't think you should trim hairs unless they are split or damaged.* If those particular hairs are shorter than the rest of your hair, but then end of the actual hair in question is fine, *it was probably just some breakage that happened over time, but doesn't necessarily mean that that hair is less healthy or requires a trim*...
> 
> Think about it...If you twist or braid a section of hair and trim a hair so it doesn't stick out anymore, it's feasible that if you grab another section of hair and twist, catching that same hair, it may *still* stick out in this new section...what's the rationale there? You already trimmed it once...trim it again? I don't think so. Everyone is gonna have some breakage at some point....
> 
> 
> HTH!


 

Thanks!

 

Because I also go by that rule, only trim or cut the hair if its split/damaged, or you want to even the hair, But i never knew why these hairs stuck up or if they were bad or what or how much was common to have or if they somehow never got trimmed, and i've seen it done so many times.. 

But that answered my thoughts perfectly thanks again Findingme!


----------



## FindingMe

cieramichele said:


> why is it called the southern tease bun when serenity is the originator?
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SerenityBreeze/


 


lilsparkle825 said:


> i call it that because i saw it on her blog before i knew about serenity's fotki. i dunno about everyone else.


 


mwedzi said:


> Maybe southern tease was the first to do a video of it?


 
I always reference Serenity when I use, but I think bc ST has a blog and a vid of her actually doing the bun, more folks have become exposed to it from her so they reference ST as originator. I just know when folks talk about either that it's pretty much the same thing...



cieramichele said:


> Is there any way to enlarge a naturals curl pattern without a relaxer? I dont mean just elongating a tight curl. I talking about changing it from 4a to 3a for example... or making the curls go from pencil size to thumb size.
> 
> not elongate, ENLARGE
> 
> supplements? products? homemade mix?


 
Did you try the coconut/lime relaxer? 
What about a bodifier? http://www.freshlookhair.com/faq.html 
Have you seen Curlaway? http://www.xenna.com/product_curlaway.html
What about the Naturalaxer? http://www.curlrelaxer.com/


Ok, let me do my disclaimer...I don't know nothin' bout these products, but was looking at them for some general info. If interested in any, maybe you can do a search and/or thread on the board asking if anyone has tried them?




LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Is it easier to transition with longer hair (BSL and longer)?


 
I don't have BSL hair, but I do have APL and this is a good length for me to transtion bc I have some weight on my hair that helps to keep my NG straighter and i don't have SO much hair to cut when I complete my transtition. I plan on trimming to coincide with my NG to keep my hair about the same length it is now as I transition it out. It also helps with braidouts for me to have a little more length.


----------



## mezzogirl

Aggie said:


> Hey Penny, it is applied on the scalp only and I have a recipe in my fotki. You don't need all the ingredients I have in mine. One oil, a moisturizer, something sulfur, and some essential oils would be enough.


 

Thank you.  I love your fotki.


----------



## cieramichele

FindingMe said:


> I always reference Serenity when I use, but I think bc ST has a blog and a vid of her actually doing the bun, more folks have become exposed to it from her so they reference ST as originator. I just know when folks talk about either that it's pretty much the same thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try the coconut/lime relaxer?
> What about a bodifier? http://www.freshlookhair.com/faq.html
> Have you seen Curlaway? http://www.xenna.com/product_curlaway.html
> What about the Naturalaxer? http://www.curlrelaxer.com/
> 
> 
> Ok, let me do my disclaimer...I don't know nothin' bout these products, but was looking at them for some general info. If interested in any, maybe you can do a search and/or thread on the board asking if anyone has tried them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have BSL hair, but I do have APL and this is a good length for me to transtion bc I have some weight on my hair that helps to keep my NG straighter and i don't have SO much hair to cut when I complete my transtition. I plan on trimming to coincide with my NG to keep my hair about the same length it is now as I transition it out. It also helps with braidouts for me to have a little more length.




Thank you mam.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Thanks so much FindingMe!!  I think I will start my transition at APL then.  I hope to be APL in three more years.


----------



## doublejo

The OP should turn the thread title into ask FindingMe . She is full of information.


----------



## conskeeted

Two more dumb questions... maybe 3...

(apologies in advance if these were posed already)

1)  What does baking soda do for your hair?

2)  What exactly is Monistat supposed to do as a growth aid - and which product are we talking about?

3)  What is "scab" hair?

Okay... I'm sure I'll generate more, but those were the pressing ones


----------



## cutiebe2

conskeeted said:


> Two more dumb questions... maybe 3...
> 
> (apologies in advance if these were posed already)
> 
> 1)  What does baking soda do for your hair?
> 
> 2)  What exactly is Monistat supposed to do as a growth aid - and which product are we talking about?
> 
> 3)  What is "scab" hair?
> 
> Okay... I'm sure I'll generate more, but those were the pressing ones


2. Monistat has a ingredient called Monocazole Nitrate (MN for short) which aids in growth. There are a few thread about you. You can buy MN straight from americanrx.com for about $2 a tube

3. scab hair is hair that is burned during the relaxing process and becomes a scab <<<doublejo had a different answer from this but thats what I always thought it was!! :shrug:
hth!!!


----------



## doublejo

conskeeted said:


> Two more dumb questions... maybe 3...
> 
> (apologies in advance if these were posed already)
> 
> 1) What does baking soda do for your hair?
> 
> 2) What exactly is Monistat supposed to do as a growth aid - and which product are we talking about?
> 
> 3) What is "scab" hair?
> 
> Okay... I'm sure I'll generate more, but those were the pressing ones


 
Baking Soda is used to clarify your hair. Basically it strips the product build up off of the hair.

The active ingredient in Monistat is Miconazole Nitrate. It is a antifugal. It is supposed to kill fungus and bacteria on the scalp. There by allowing a healthy growing environment for your hair.

Scab hair is hair in the follicle that is relaxed after applying a relaxer. Alot of naturals report that their hair does not truly take on its natural texture until the scab hair emerges from the follicle.


----------



## MzOptimistic

doublejo said:


> The OP should turn the thread title into ask FindingMe . She is full of information.


 

Yes, FindingME is rather helpful. She's a sweetheart


----------



## FindingMe

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Thanks so much FindingMe!!  I think I will start my transition at APL then. I hope to be APL in three more years.


 

Girl, if you want to transition, I would say go ahead!  I think it's a little easier when you have some length, but _then again_ you don't have the length to get attached to...so you won't be so hesitant to BC and your transition won't be so long...*I think it's really just your personal decision.*  Some folks hate the two textures on the longer hair when they are about 9 months in or so, bc they have a lot of new growth and it's real thick and full at the roots and the ends are stick straight, so it makes for styling difficulties in managing both textures.  Again, I think there are pros and cons to every way, but I just want you to make an informed decision when you decide to do whatever you decide to do...

HTH-


----------



## FindingMe

doublejo said:


> The OP should turn the thread title into ask FindingMe . She is full of information.


 


tsmith said:


> Yes, FindingME is rather helpful. She's a sweetheart


 
  thanks, ya'll.  i am on this doggone board er'yday.  it's kind of an obsession for me right now...



doublejo said:


> Baking Soda is used to clarify your hair. Basically it strips the product build up off of the hair.
> 
> The active ingredient in Monistat is Miconazole Nitrate. It is a antifugal. It is supposed to kill fungus and bacteria on the scalp. There by allowing a healthy growing environment for your hair.
> 
> Scab hair is hair in the follicle that is relaxed after applying a relaxer. Alot of naturals report that their hair does not truly take on its natural texture until the scab hair emerges from the follicle.


 
yep. on the scab hair, some naturals say scab hair can be up to the first 3 inches of NG once you're done relaxing...they say it's harder to form a curl and the true and natural curl pattern and texture your hair produces is modified from the remnants of the relaxer.  some people have issues with it and some don't.  they say once the scab hair grows out, tho-, your natural curl and texture will grow in and you should be straight...


----------



## FindingMe

cieramichele said:


> Thank you mam.


 
you see this thread by littlegoldenlamb?  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=244773


----------



## hairedity

What is "SAA" ?


----------



## FindingMe

hairedity said:


> What is "SAA" ?


 
silk amino acid

ETA: LOL on the 3 word answer...i thought about it an you might want to kno more about it so, here's a thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=124441&highlight=SAA


----------



## 25Nona

gymfreak336 said:


> BTW= By the way


 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!   Thanks Gym


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

FindingMe said:


> Girl, if you want to transition, I would say go ahead!  I think it's a little easier when you have some length, but _then again_ you don't have the length to get attached to...so you won't be so hesitant to BC and your transition won't be so long...*I think it's really just your personal decision.*  Some folks hate the two textures on the longer hair when they are about 9 months in or so, bc they have a lot of new growth and it's real thick and full at the roots and the ends are stick straight, so it makes for styling difficulties in managing both textures.  Again, I think there are pros and cons to every way, but I just want you to make an informed decision when you decide to do whatever you decide to do...
> 
> HTH-



Thanks, you're so sweet!  No, I tried transitioning last year for a whole year with shoulder length hair and it was very hard for me.  I did everything I was supposed to do, but in the end I lost the battle and my progress   Now, I want to do it again, but I need the versatility of longer hair to do it.  So I will definitely wait at least 'til APL -- that's why I asked the "dumb" question, b/c I wasn't sure if it made a difference but I think for me it will.  Thanks again.


----------



## MzOptimistic

FindingMe said:


> thanks, ya'll. i am on this doggone board er'yday. it's kind of an obsession for me right now...
> 
> 
> 
> yep. on the scab hair, some naturals say scab hair can be up to the first 3 inches of NG once you're done relaxing...they say it's harder to form a curl and the true and natural curl pattern and texture your hair produces is modified from the remnants of the relaxer. some people have issues with it and some don't. they say once the scab hair grows out, tho-, your natural curl and texture will grow in and you should be straight...


 
I know how it is. When I first joined, I could not go pass a computer without checking inI stayed logged in at work and school. Now I log on in and out the day, which is for a couple of hours at a time It's 6 a.m. and I'm suppose to be getting ready for school and I'm on here I went to the store at bought some Vitapointe Creme Hairdress. I remember someone recommended this to me about a year or so ago when I first started stretching my relaxers and it was amazing, it laid this HAM doooowwwwnnnn!!!! Let's see what it can do now!


----------



## Butterfly08

Haven't had a chance to read yet, but my dumb question is, how long do you leave conditioner on when co-washing?  I know I'll get stoned for this question, but I really want to know.  

If the answer is in this thread, ignore, I'll read through it tonite.


----------



## Determined22

jamila75 said:


> Haven't had a chance to read yet, but my dumb question is,* how long do you leave conditioner on when co-washing? *I know I'll get stoned for this question, but I really want to know.
> 
> If the answer is in this thread, ignore, I'll read through it tonite.


 
Maybe 5 minutes?  I get in, wet hair, apply conditioner and massage scalp and length of hair, and then I clip it up and wash/shave/etc.  Then I rinse out the conditioner last, and then I get out the shower.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Wow...I go on vacation and see this thread to 30 pages.   OMG!  

I learned a few things too.   Glad you girls enjoyed the thread


----------



## lilsparkle825

jamila75 said:


> Haven't had a chance to read yet, but my dumb question is, how long do you leave conditioner on when co-washing? I know I'll get stoned for this question, but I really want to know.
> 
> If the answer is in this thread, ignore, I'll read through it tonite.


it depends...i like to leave it on at least a few minutes (put it on, THEN wash/shave/whatever) but i left it all in yesterday and let it dry in my hair. i will rinse it out and repeat tomorrow.

so if you are not leaving it in, 5 min is good.


----------



## me-T

if relaxed hair needs protein, how come my hair is protein sensitive? 

i think even saa everyday is causin problems, and it's supposed to be light, and others who are "ps" say they dont have that problem with saa. i also use coconut oil which helps prevent moisture loss.


----------



## jrae

cieramichele said:


> why is it called the southern tease bun when serenity is the originator?
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SerenityBreeze/



Where IS SerenityBreeze?  This has been my tried and true protective style and I miss her posts.


----------



## hairedity

"FindingMe" thanks for the response.  I read something re: SAA and amazing eyelashes so I was interested.


----------



## cieramichele

jrae said:


> Where IS SerenityBreeze?  This has been my tried and true protective style and I miss her posts.



Search her?


----------



## Butterfly08

Determined22 said:


> Maybe 5 minutes? I get in, wet hair, apply conditioner and massage scalp and length of hair, and then I clip it up and wash/shave/etc. Then I rinse out the conditioner last, and then I get out the shower.


 


lilsparkle825 said:


> it depends...i like to leave it on at least a few minutes (put it on, THEN wash/shave/whatever) but i left it all in yesterday and let it dry in my hair. i will rinse it out and repeat tomorrow.
> 
> so if you are not leaving it in, 5 min is good.


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## FindingMe

Determined22 said:


> Maybe 5 minutes? I get in, wet hair, apply conditioner and massage scalp and length of hair, and then I clip it up and wash/shave/etc. Then I rinse out the conditioner last, and then I get out the shower.


 

That's what i do, too...




me-T said:


> if relaxed hair needs protein, how come my hair is protein sensitive?
> 
> i think even saa everyday is causin problems, and it's supposed to be light, and others who are "ps" say they dont have that problem with saa. i also use coconut oil which helps prevent moisture loss.


 
Relaxed hair just needs the _correct_ ratio of protein to moisture.  Everyone's hair is different.  Your hair sounds like mine, needs far more moisture in the balance than protein and even just a little can throw off the symmetry...i think you just have to find the right balance (using less) and experiment with different kinds of protein, including some lighter ones.  Most times, my hair can get away with the generic proteins that are in regular conditioners.  I don't use a protein specific one...I tried Aphogee and various other protein based products when I first joined thinking like you I had to have protein products and it was too much for my hair...it just got brittle and stiff...

I just ordered the SAA from lotioncrafters thinking I could add it to some of my products to make my hair silkier....Reading your post, I hope it works ok for me...erplexed



hairedity said:


> "FindingMe" thanks for the response. I read something re: SAA and amazing eyelashes so I was interested.


 
  Yep, I am about to try the SAA, too...mascara and all!


----------



## me-T

FindingMe said:


> Relaxed hair just needs the _correct_ ratio of protein to moisture. Everyone's hair is different. Your hair sounds like mine, needs far more moisture in the balance than protein and even just a little can throw off the symmetry...i think you just have to find the right balance (using less) and experiment with different kinds of protein, including some lighter ones. Most times, my hair can get away with the generic proteins that are in regular conditioners. I don't use a protein specific one...I tried Aphogee and various other protein based products when I first joined thinking like you I had to have protein products and it was too much for my hair...it just got brittle and stiff...
> 
> I just ordered the SAA from lotioncrafters thinking I could add it to some of my products to make my hair silkier....Reading your post, I hope it works ok for me...erplexed


 
i know what my prob is cause i asked this in another thread. i went into protein over load during my relaxer a week ago, so i need to ease up on Any protein for a while.

BTW,(by the way) i meant coconut oil seals in PROTEIN not moisture.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Forgive me if it's been asked.... Im a transitioner. Why does my scalp become tender at times?
Why are my relaxed ends more tangled than the natural hair? 

Does relaxing for years change the intial new growth?


----------



## FindingMe

mysweetevie said:


> Forgive me if it's been asked.... Im a transitioner. Why does my scalp become tender at times?
> Why are my relaxed ends more tangled than the natural hair?
> 
> Does relaxing for years change the intial new growth?


 
I don't know any of these...still early in my transition and researching info...sorry...

*I have one...what's "wooosah!"?*


----------



## me-T

FindingMe said:


> *I have one...what's "wooosah!"?*


 
lol i didn't see the movie, but its somethin they said in bad boys 2, some kinda calmin down technique. somebody who's seen it could tell you


----------



## 25Nona

FindingMe said:


> That's what i do, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxed hair just needs the _correct_ ratio of protein to moisture. Everyone's hair is different. Your hair sounds like mine, needs far more moisture in the balance than protein and even just a little can throw off the symmetry...i think you just have to find the right balance (using less) and experiment with different kinds of protein, including some lighter ones. Most times, my hair can get away with the generic proteins that are in regular conditioners. I don't use a protein specific one...I tried Aphogee and various other protein based products when I first joined thinking like you I had to have protein products and it was too much for my hair...it just got brittle and stiff...
> 
> I just ordered the SAA from lotioncrafters thinking I could add it to some of my products to make my hair silkier....Reading your post, I hope it works ok for me...erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I am about to try the SAA, too...mascara and all!


 
Good, try it, caus Oh, does it work!  My lashes are the best they have ever been.


----------



## FindingMe

me-T said:


> lol i didn't see the movie, but its somethin they said in bad boys 2, some kinda calmin down technique. somebody who's seen it could tell you


 
*ooohhhhh*, ok it's a calming down technique...i get it now...



bign__17 said:


> Good, try it, caus Oh, does it work! My lashes are the best they have ever been.


 
oooh, yeah!!!  I can't wait, 'cause my po lil lashes need some help- do you use it on your hair?  if so, how's it working for you and how do you use it?


----------



## lilsparkle825

mysweetevie said:


> Forgive me if it's been asked.... Im a transitioner. Why does my scalp become tender at times?
> Why are my relaxed ends more tangled than the natural hair?
> 
> Does relaxing for years change the intial new growth?


up to the first 3 inches can be "scab hair" so it may take some time. your texture can change again. i never had tenderness and my natural hair was more tangled than the ends...try gentle detangling with a lot of conditioner in your hair and a shower comb or denman.


----------



## The Girl

mysweetevie said:


> Forgive me if it's been asked.... Im a transitioner. Why does my scalp become tender at times?
> Why are my relaxed ends more tangled than the natural hair?
> 
> Does relaxing for years change the intial new growth?



Well I have had a tender scalp but I just chalked it up to my rollers being in super tight when I wash.  I want the roots staright so I put the pins in really tight...by the time it dries my head is on fire...now just from NG I have no idea.


----------



## SUPER SWEET

Please show me the correct denman brush to get for a transition or natural...i bought a dang wig one


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

What's the diff between a leave-in and moisturizer? Is it necessary to use both?


----------



## FindingMe

mysweetevie said:


> Please show me the correct denman brush to get for a transition or natural...i bought a dang wig one


 






The D3 is recommended for medium to longer hair. It is Denman's most popular styling brush. It is also available in a selection of colors - all black, black & white, as well as new special prints, including leopard skin, skin and denim.

For smoothing fine to medium hair

Smooth nylon bristles grip & control the style

Use with a blowdryer to straighten natural movement

Available in 3 sizes - with 5, 7 or 9 rows of bristle

The more rows of bristles, the better the grip

What makes a Classic Styling Brush?

All the Classic Stylers are characterised by smooth, firm nylon bristles embedded in a pure rubber base. The nylon bristles are rounded at the ends, so do not scratch the hair or scalp. The rubber base is semi-circular in shape and this becomes more defined in the larger sizes. During blowdrying, you can rotate the brush through the ends of the hair, adding slight curl and bend.The Classic stylers are heat resistant, so they can be used with a blowdryer. They can easily cleaned in soap and water.


I have the 9 row...I use it to blow dry currently and plan on using it to detangle once natural.  I've had it for over 7 years.  Mine is all back, tho-

A lot of folks use the D4...it's got 9 rows...




sunshinebeautiful said:


> What's the diff between a leave-in and moisturizer? Is it necessary to use both?


 
I think both are supposed to help put nutirents/moisture back into the hair.  My understanding (again, I say _my_...) is that a moisturizer is typically used on dry hair and the leave-in is typically used on towel dried or wet hair.  I typically use a leave in, rather than a moisturizer, as my hair is porous and when wet in a towel dried state, the cuticles are still a little open and does a better job of retaining whatever conditioning properties the leave-in has...moisturizers tend to sit on top of my hair.  They don't work as well for me.  I guess you could use both, but IMO if you use a good leave-in, you shouldn't have to use a moisturizer or use it as much...again...this is just my understanding, girl... Some people have fantastic results with moisturizers...I guess it just really depends on your hair and what it prefers...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

FindingMe said:


> I think both are supposed to help put nutirents/moisture back into the hair.  My understanding (again, I say _my_...) is that a moisturizer is typically used on dry hair and the leave-in is typically used on towel dried or wet hair.  I typically use a leave in, rather than a moisturizer, as my hair is porous and when wet in a towel dried state, the cuticles are still a little open and does a better job of retaining whatever conditioning properties the leave-in has...moisturizers tend to sit on top of my hair.  They don't work as well for me.  I guess you could use both, but IMO if you use a good leave-in, you shouldn't have to use a moisturizer or use it as much...again...this is just my understanding, girl... Some people have fantastic results with moisturizers...I guess it just really depends on your hair and what it prefers...



OK. That makes sense.

You ever just wonder if you're buying too much stuff for one head of hair?  That thought occurred to me today. I didn't know if I was doing too much.


----------



## FindingMe

mysweetevie said:


> Please show me the correct denman brush to get for a transition or natural...*i bought a dang wig one*


 
what does that one look like?  link? pic?...just curious...


----------



## me-T

how did all of these techniques become parts of peoples regimen? stretchin, purposely underprocessin, etc? i understand the no trim thing and other such things from cathy howse, but what about everything else?


----------



## FindingMe

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OK. That makes sense.
> 
> *You ever just wonder if you're buying too much stuff for one head of hair?*  That thought occurred to me today. I didn't know if I was doing too much.


 

OT: That's *everyday* for me...I just went to the dollar store and cleaned out their entire stack (like 5 ) of V05 Herbal Rasberry Balancing Conditioner.  It works so well on my hair...as a _leave-in_, matter of fact, for my braidouts....


  i have serious issues...my PJism is out of control...I put myself on a budget and _still_ justified the doggone expense saying "it's only $5, and it works so well...." - watch it stop working, that's how my luck has been running with this hair thing...


----------



## Stella B.

I've only been doing this hair thing for 5 months, but this is what I've learned about leave-ins and moisturizers:  Leave-ins are conditioners containing special emollients/softeners for the hair.  Good moisturizers, have humectants added, or act as humectants, which means they have the ability to attract moisture to the hair. Moisturizers should have water listed as the first ingredient in the product.
Water is the absolute best natural moisturizer for hair, but the moisture should be sealed  in with an oil.  Leave-ins should be used *weekly* after washing the hair; moisturizers should be used every *day*, morning, (before styling) and night, (before bed) or during the day as needed.  

I have read half of this thread already, and I must say this is an ingenious idea-less painful when there are lots of people asking dumb questions, than  looking dumb all by yourself...Keep it coming ladies, and thanks for this thread, because it is very helpful!!!


----------



## FindingMe

me-T said:


> how did all of these techniques become parts of peoples regimen? stretchin, purposely underprocessin, etc? i understand the no trim thing and other such things from cathy howse, but what about everything else?


 
..people up on here everyday, several times a day (like me), reading and wanting to try new things 'cause someone posts a thread with some doggone pics ranting and ravin' about how well the product worked for them and what good results they got and yada yada yada...i fall into this trap everythime I hear or see something new...it's like a wildfire...all someone has to do is say they got some inches of growth or some other good results and everybody starts to try it...

seriously, tho-, you really do have to take a good look at what your hair needs and what will work best for you and your lifestyle before you start trying any and everything the board has to offer...


----------



## FindingMe

Stella B. said:


> I've only been doing this hair thing for 5 months, but this is what I've learned about leave-ins and moisturizers: Leave-ins are conditioners containing special emollients/softeners for the hair. *Good moisturizers, have humectants added, or act as humectants, which means they have the ability to attract moisture to the hair. Moisturizers should have water listed as the first ingredient in the product.*
> Water is the absolute best natural moisturizer for hair, but the moisture should be sealed in with an oil. Leave-ins should be used *weekly* after washing the hair; moisturizers should be used every *day*, morning, (before styling) and night, (before bed) or during the day as needed.
> 
> I have read half of this thread already, and I must say this is an ingenious idea-less painful when there are lots of people asking dumb questions, than looking dumb all by yourself...Keep it coming ladies, and thanks for this thread, because it is very helpful!!!


 
I think that's true.  My hair was kinda fuzzy when i used dif moisturizers on dry hair, so I stopped using as I was wearing a relaxer.  I think, tho- that when I fully transition, I will have to revist the whole moisturizer thing...


----------



## me-T

whats a hair anorexic?


----------



## lilsparkle825

me-T said:


> whats a hair anorexic?


someone who is never satisfied with the length of their hair...

IMO someone who is at BSL and still thinks her hair is short

erplexed


----------



## lilsparkle825

FindingMe said:


> I just went to the dollar store and cleaned out their entire stack (like 5 ) of V05 Herbal Rasberry Balancing Conditioner. It works so well on my hair...as a _leave-in_, matter of fact, for my braidouts....
> 
> 
> i have serious issues...my PJism is out of control...I put myself on a budget and _still_ justified the doggone expense saying "it's only $5, and it works so well...." - watch it stop working, that's how my luck has been running with this hair thing...


girrrrrl you aint neva lied. can i preach about the goodness of VO5 as a leave-in for a second? i cowashed today and left ALL the strawberries and creme in...my WNG is beautiful...i mean moisturized, soft, and NOT SHRUNKEN! what in the world is in this stuff, scented crack?

you need to get on the buy nothing challenge bandwagon. cured me in 2 weeks.


----------



## me-T

lilsparkle825 said:


> someone who is never satisfied with the length of their hair...
> 
> IMO someone who is at BSL and still thinks her hair is short
> 
> erplexed


 
oohhh ok. so what would a hair bulimic be?


----------



## lilsparkle825

me-T said:


> oohhh ok. so what would a hair bulimic be?


LOL! someone who grows her hair real long real fast then cuts it all off?! idk bout that one


----------



## FindingMe

lilsparkle825 said:


> girrrrrl you aint neva lied. can i preach about the goodness of VO5 as a leave-in for a second? i cowashed today and left ALL the strawberries and creme in...my WNG is beautiful...i mean moisturized, soft, and NOT SHRUNKEN! what in the world is in this stuff, scented crack?
> 
> *you need to get on the buy nothing challenge bandwagon*. cured me in 2 weeks.


 
i ain't ready yet...


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

wanwan1007 said:


> This thread is enough to make all the newbies lurking come out of hiding. I know I need to keep my hair moisturized but what about my scalp? Is it okay to put oil on my scalp?
> 
> Most oils can't penetrate the hair shaft, but they can, and will penetrate the scalp, just make sure you don't over do it.
> 
> I brought ORS Olive Oil in the jar (the creamy kind) as a moisturizer for my hair because I heard so many ladies recommend it but when I looked at the ingredients the second ingredient is mineral oil. Did I buy the wrong product or has it changed?


 
I've only seen ORS Olive Oil Hair Lotion in a bottle. You bought the ORS Olive Oil, not the moisturizer.



shmmr said:


> I have one.....is there any way to deep condition without all the getting in and out of the shower 50-11 times? Once I'm out, I want to stay out - but I know flipping your hair in the sink can lead to tangles, etc...TIA:crossfingers:


 
Try pre-poo treatments instead. Meaning, do your deep conditioning before you shampoo. Not only will your dry hair absorb the nutrients better, but it also reduces the drying effects caused by shampoo.





jamila75 said:


> Haven't had a chance to read yet, but my dumb question is, how long do you leave conditioner on when co-washing? I know I'll get stoned for this question, but I really want to know.
> 
> If the answer is in this thread, ignore, I'll read through it tonite.


 
Leave it on for as long as you like. I put some conditioner on handle my business in the shower, detangle, then rinse. If the conditioner has protein, don't leave it on for too long, but 10 minutes never hurt anyone


----------



## stormy07

OP this thread is an awesome idea!

I have 2 questions....

what is HAM?


and how in the hayle do you make a poll? 

TIA


----------



## Channie

stormy07 said:


> OP this thread is an awesome idea!
> 
> I have 2 questions....
> 
> *what is HAM?*
> 
> 
> and how in the hayle do you make a poll?
> 
> TIA


 
Hot *** Mess

Poll options are under the text box when you start an original thread. I'm sure someone will give better detail though.​


----------



## stormy07

Channie_Babie said:


> Hot *** Mess
> 
> Poll options are under the text box when you start an original thread. I'm sure someone will give better detail though.​



Thanks! I never would have figured out HAM lol I like that tho


----------



## HappyHairDreams

Can using a regular wash out conditioner as a leave-in condition be toxic to your hair?


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

Angry Hair said:


> Can using a regular wash out conditioner as a leave-in condition be toxic to your hair?


 
It depends on the conditioner. If it has too much protein in it, then using it as a leave in could cause damage. Moisturizing conditioners make for wonderful leave ins HTH


----------



## fluffylocks

stormy07 said:


> Thanks! I never would have figured out HAM lol I like that tho


 

Yeah, before you cick submit reply, you scroll down past the icons that you can add to "additonal options", and you click a box that i think says "add a poll", you put how many options you want to be on the poll, then you click submit reply on the bottom....

Then it will take you to your poll that your going to make, and you can change how many options you want....Your post will be there before the poll though...So if it takes you 30min to make the poll, people are going to be in your thread talking about "? I dont see a poll".....


----------



## fluffylocks

If my everyday moisturizer is working better than any kind of deep moisturizing conditoner...Like my moisturizer would be a 10, and all deepconditoners i've tried a 2....Is their any point in deepconditong? Is their any point in conditong at all? 

Because to me, i feel like my hair would be the same if i shampood and didnt use any conditoner and went straight to my moisturizer.


----------



## lilsparkle825

FindingMe said:


> i ain't ready yet...


LOL! you ever seen that show on A&E called "intervention"?


----------



## lilsparkle825

Angry Hair said:


> Can using a regular wash out conditioner as a leave-in condition be toxic to your hair?


ITA with what was said...moisturizing conditioners make great leave-ins. for the past few days i have been leaving in ALL the vo5 after my cowash and my hair has never been softer, bouncier, and unshrunken-er. lol


----------



## lilsparkle825

fluffylocks said:


> If my everyday moisturizer is working better than any kind of deep moisturizing conditoner...Like my moisturizer would be a 10, and all deepconditoners i've tried a 2....Is their any point in deepconditong? Is their any point in conditong at all?
> 
> Because to me, i feel like my hair would be the same if i shampood and didnt use any conditoner and went straight to my moisturizer.


what DC are you using? matter of fact...what moisturizer are you using?

-pulls out notepad-


----------



## me-T

fluffylocks said:


> Your post will be there before the poll though...So if it takes you 30min to make the poll, people are going to be in your thread talking about "? I dont see a poll".....


 
i didnt know that!


----------



## fluffylocks

lilsparkle825 said:


> what DC are you using? matter of fact...what moisturizer are you using?
> 
> -pulls out notepad-


 


Girl, i dont know if its my coarse hair or what, but only glycerin/activator type moisturizers work for me (So carefree, silk 2 curly ect.) They give me a really glossy look, really soft and silky hair....

The creme and lotion types have always did jack diddly squat, and most conditoners ususally just sit on my hair.

Only conditoenrs that have ever did ANYTHTING were Silicon Mix, and ORS replenish.  These conditoners are a 10 compared to my others, but still dont add up to my moisturizers


----------



## lilsparkle825

fluffylocks said:


> Girl, i dont know if its my coarse hair or what, but only glycerin/activator type moisturizers work for me (So carefree, silk 2 curly ect.) They give me a really glossy look, really soft and silky hair....
> 
> The creme and lotion types have always did jack diddly squat, and most conditoners ususally just sit on my hair.
> 
> Only conditoenrs that have ever did ANYTHTING were Silicon Mix, and ORS replenish.  These conditoners are a 10 compared to my others, but still dont add up to my moisturizers


well my sister has coarse hair so i tried a kenra mc/honey/raw shea butter/EVOO dc on her and it was amaaaazing. very soft afterwards. but in regards to the "can i skip the DC" part...IMO i wouldn't. spike the silicon mix or ORSpak and see what happens.

i'm gonna have to look into those moisturizers though...and since she normally has braids or twists the spray part is even better.


----------



## fluffylocks

lilsparkle825 said:


> well my sister has coarse hair so i tried a *kenra mc/honey/raw shea butter/EVOO* dc on her and it was amaaaazing. very soft afterwards. but in regards to the "can i skip the DC" part...IMO i wouldn't. spike the silicon mix or ORSpak and see what happens.
> 
> i'm gonna have to look into those moisturizers though...and since she normally has braids or twists the spray part is even better.


 

Ok, thanks-Your right, I will try mixing with other more moisturizing things like that mixture you did right there.

Oh yes, i normally use the ones that you pour out, but when i had braids and was using Scurl..took them jokers out and my hair was very moisturized...When i use to use just liquid watery sprays my hair was rough when i took it out....I think she will really like it.


----------



## FindingMe

lilsparkle825 said:


> ITA with what was said...moisturizing conditioners make great leave-ins. for the past few days i have been leaving in ALL the vo5 after my cowash and *my hair has never been softer, bouncier, and unshrunken-er.* lol


 

whoo lawd, don't get me started on the V05 as a leave in...


----------



## bbdgirl

when you ladies say "moisturizer"  can you give me an example of what you mean.  I use ORS Olive oil moisturizer.  I am looking for some others, may I have some suggestions?


----------



## tycoles

Hello Ladies,

I just went and got a relaxer on Tuesday and was wondering how soon I can co-wash.  My hair is way to straight and I need to get some life in it stat!  Water is the only thing I can think of to do that.


----------



## jamaicalovely

tycoles said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just went and got a relaxer on Tuesday and was wondering how soon I can co-wash.  My hair is way to straight and I need to get some life in it stat!  Water is the only thing I can think of to do that.



Love your hair growth!!!!


----------



## tycoles

jamaicalovely said:


> Love your hair growth!!!!


 

I finally feel like I am making some progress.  Thanks for noticing.


----------



## texasqt

*I just learned how to multiquote !*



tycoles said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just went and got a relaxer on Tuesday and was wondering how soon I can co-wash.  My hair is way to straight and I need to get some life in it stat!  Water is the only thing I can think of to do that.



*After a perm the hair must neutralize for another 72 hours by using the oxygen in the air. Any shampoo, hot water, or heavy soap, will reopen the cuticle  on the hair shaft and possible rearranging, the chemical bond, called H-BONDS,causing the hair to revert in it's natural state, which at the time before the hair was permed was straight. 

I'm assuming this would be the same for relaxing and that after washing your hair would revert to its curly state. After 72 hours the hair is completely neutralized , with less changes of relaxing the hair. Since you relaxed Tuesday, you can wash Friday evening or Saturday - hang in there - you can make it!!!*



bbdgirl said:


> when you ladies say "moisturizer"  can you give me an example of what you mean.  I use ORS Olive oil moisturizer.  I am looking for some others, may I have some suggestions?



*There is a vast range of moisturizers that is being used.  Some simply use water mixed with glycerin or some other mix, some use conditioners as moisturizers, and then there are the creamy moisturizers like the ORS Oil oil mositurizer that may come in jars or bottles.  It depends on what your hair prefers.  I use BB Castor Oil Moisturizer in the jar.  For the most part, the first ingredient in your moisturizer should be water. If it starts with petroleum/mineral oil its most likely a grease and not a moisturizer.  There is a thread on the best moisturizer.  I'll see if I can find it.*


----------



## me-T

texasqt said:


> *After a perm the hair must neutralize for another 72 hours by using the oxygen in the air. Any shampoo, hot water, or heavy soap, will reopen the cuticle on the hair shaft and possible rearranging, the chemical bond, called H-BONDS,causing the hair to revert in it's natural state, which at the time before the hair was permed was straight. After 72 hours the hair is completely neutralized , with less changes of relaxing the hair. Since you relaxed Tuesday, you can wash Friday evening or Saturday - hang in there - you can make it!!!*


 
really? didn't know that. so say somebody was transitioning, got relaxed out of the blue and regretted it, could they just wash a few times , cowash daily or somethin?


----------



## texasqt

me-T said:


> really? didn't know that. so say somebody was transitioning, got relaxed out of the blue and regretted it, could they just wash a few times , cowash daily or somethin?



*It sounds like it would doesn't it I wish! But I don't think the level of reversion would really take them 100% back to their natural texture.  Its more like if you relaxed bone straight and wash too soon your hair will come out looking like its underprocessed.   *


----------



## me-T

texasqt said:


> *It sounds like it would doesn't it I wish! But I don't think the level of reversion would really take them 100% back to their natural texture. Its more like if you relaxed bone straight and wash too soon your hair will come out looking like its underprocessed. *


ohhh ok. that would be stupid huh? lol all that damage jus to get a texlaxed look


----------



## conskeeted

Okay - quick explanation why I'm asking this question:

Right now I'm a TWA and the only thing that gets any curl definition (that I've tried) is Kinky Curly with ORS Olive Oil Moisture Lotion as a base. And it's VERRRRRRRY Heavy and sticky.

So - if I want to do an EVOO Pre-Poo and scalp massage... is it as effective THROUGH all that product in my hair?  I would hate to be blocking my blessing.  *sigh* I suppose it wouldn't be a PRE-poo if I washed it out first huh?  Just looking for some confirmation to the thought process - THANK YOU


----------



## MzOptimistic

tycoles said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just went and got a relaxer on Tuesday and was wondering how soon I can co-wash. My hair is way to straight and I need to get some life in it stat! Water is the only thing I can think of to do that.


 

You can co wash whenever you wanna but I wait atleast 3 days


----------



## FindingMe

conskeeted said:


> Okay - quick explanation why I'm asking this question:
> 
> Right now I'm a TWA and the only thing that gets any curl definition (that I've tried) is Kinky Curly with ORS Olive Oil Moisture Lotion as a base. And it's VERRRRRRRY Heavy and sticky.
> 
> So - if I want to do an EVOO Pre-Poo and scalp massage... is it as effective THROUGH all that product in my hair? I would hate to be blocking my blessing. *sigh* I suppose it wouldn't be a PRE-poo if I washed it out first huh? Just looking for some confirmation to the thought process - THANK YOU


 
I see what you are asking... think if you wash it out and then do the pre-poo/massage, you are losing some of the benefit of the pre-poo.  But, what if you only used water and then let it air-dry and then do the oil pre-poo...  OK, that's a lot of work for a pre-poosounds kinda silly...i do my pre-poos on some of the dirtiest hair imaginable and i still see the benefits.  I'd say go ahead and do the pre-poo with the porducts already in and then shampoo...  that's what i wud do...i do think we overthink some of this stuff...


----------



## conskeeted

FindingMe said:


> I see what you are asking... think if you wash it out and then do the pre-poo/massage, you are losing some of the benefit of the pre-poo.  But, what if you only used water and then let it air-dry and then do the oil pre-poo...  OK, that's a lot of work for a pre-poosounds kinda silly...i do my pre-poos on some of the dirtiest hair imaginable and i still see the benefits.  I'd say go ahead and do the pre-poo with the porducts already in and then shampoo...  that's what i wud do...i do think we overthink some of this stuff...



MOST AWESOME - I'm sitting here in a Cinnamon Conditioner and EVOO Pre poo right now  

Thank you for confirming, Finding Me - I was thinking I was crazeee


----------



## 25Nona

FindingMe said:


> *ooohhhhh*, ok it's a calming down technique...i get it now...
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, yeah!!! I can't wait, 'cause my po lil lashes need some help- do you use it on your hair? if so, how's it working for you and how do you use it?


 
Oh, Yes I do, I've added a capful to my deep conditionder, and a capful to my Lacio Lacio leave in.  I've used these two products both before and after adding the SAA, and it does make a difference.  My hair is really soft, silky and had lots of body after I wash.  The good thing is that a little goes a long way.  Just pour a capful in your favorite condish and mix it and "Bam" your in love again


----------



## Stella B.

Wait a minute!!!   HTH stands for Here's To Hair...right?????


----------



## conskeeted

Stella B. said:


> Wait a minute!!!   HTH stands for Here's To Hair...right?????



I like that definition a LOT - but I think it means "Hope That Helps" 

HERE's TO HAIR!!! *raises a bottle of essential oil*


----------



## 25Nona

Stella B. said:


> Wait a minute!!! HTH stands for Here's To Hair...right?????


 

it stands for Hope that helps!


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns

conskeeted said:


> I like that definition a LOT - but I think it means "Hope That Helps"
> 
> HERE's TO HAIR!!! *raises a bottle of essential oil*



*Ohhh I like that term too!!! Good one Stella B.  And conskeeted, I'll raise my Coconut oil with your essential oil!*


----------



## shmmr

for people who do braid/twist/bantu - outs, do you redo the bantu knots every night? I like to do bantu-knot-outs but i'm afraid if I sleep without redoing them my hair will be a hot mess in the morning. But then again I'd like to be low manipulation.....what do most of you do?


----------



## felicia

Thanks for answering my previous question  I have another one. If the sun lightens your hair, does it ever go back to the original color or do you have to dye it? The sun has really lightened my hair and I don't like it, but I'm not too keen on dying it either. Thanks.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

bbdgirl said:


> when you ladies say "moisturizer" can you give me an example of what you mean. I use ORS Olive oil moisturizer. I am looking for some others, may I have some suggestions?


 
Shea Moisture's Shea Butter Leave In (can be used as both a leave in and a daily moisturizer)
Qhemet Biologic's Burdock Root Butter Cream


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

felicia said:


> Thanks for answering my previous question  I have another one. If the sun lightens your hair, does it ever go back to the original color or do you have to dye it? The sun has really lightened my hair and I don't like it, but I'm not too keen on dying it either. Thanks.


 
Your color won't revert back. You can try rinses if you don't want to permanently dye your hair



shmmr said:


> for people who do braid/twist/bantu - outs, do you redo the bantu knots every night? I like to do bantu-knot-outs but i'm afraid if I sleep without redoing them my hair will be a hot mess in the morning. But then again I'd like to be low manipulation.....what do most of you do?


 
I don't redo my knots at night, I either sleep on a satin pillowcase or wear a satin bonnet. Wake up, fluff and I'm on my way. I usually do mine small, so I don't have to worry about them getting frizzy quickly. HTH


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

conskeeted said:


> Okay - quick explanation why I'm asking this question:
> 
> Right now I'm a TWA and the only thing that gets any curl definition (that I've tried) is Kinky Curly with ORS Olive Oil Moisture Lotion as a base. And it's VERRRRRRRY Heavy and sticky.
> 
> So - if I want to do an EVOO Pre-Poo and scalp massage... is it as effective THROUGH all that product in my hair? I would hate to be blocking my blessing. *sigh* I suppose it wouldn't be a PRE-poo if I washed it out first huh? Just looking for some confirmation to the thought process - THANK YOU


 
I do it all the time  You will get the same results. I usually do my prepoos with coconut oil (over the KCCC and my Redken Heavy Cream leave in) and my hair feels wonderful afterwards.


----------



## loved

*What is Megatek?*

Can someone direct me to a place that will give me megatek info.? I keep seeing references to it in siggy's & I have a slight idea of what it is. Is it expensive & is it something that I would need to get from Petco?


----------



## loved

Stella B. said:


> Wait a minute!!!   HTH stands for Here's To Hair...right?????



I thought it was hide the hair until I saw it on non-hair boards. Too much LHCF in my system.

Hope This Helps


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

*Re: What is Megatek?*



loved said:


> Can someone direct me to a place that will give me megatek info.? I keep seeing references to it in siggy's & I have a slight idea of what it is. Is it expensive & is it something that I would need to get from Petco?


 

I don't know too much about it, but here is a link to a thread about it:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301&page=6

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250031


----------



## SUPER SWEET

FindingMe said:


> what does that one look like?  link? pic?...just curious...



http://www.folica.com/DENMAN_Grooming_d405.html
i had at the salon and the stylist told me that's a wig brush


----------



## Dayjoy

I should probably know this, but is a pony puff a protective style?  Even though the ends aren't tucked in they still don't brush against clothing or anything.  Do the ends have to be tucked to be considered protective?  That way the moisture does seem to be retained more.  Or do the ends just have to not be touching your shoulders?


----------



## ayoung

*QUESTION:
*
How does one shampoo only their scalp???? I've read where many members use shampoo infrequently and when they do--they say only to clean their scalp and they then use condish on the entire length of the hair...

I've tried to figure it out--but how in the world do you just do the scalp????


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

Dayjoy said:


> I should probably know this, but is a pony puff a protective style? Even though the ends aren't tucked in they still don't brush against clothing or anything. Do the ends have to be tucked to be considered protective? That way the moisture does seem to be retained more. Or do the ends just have to not be touching your shoulders?


 
I've never really considered a pony puff a protective style b/c the ends are still very much exposed to the elements. I would think that a bun would be more fitting b/c the ends are tucked away. Your hair would retain more moisture in a bun, than a puff. That's doesn't mean that one can't have a super moisturized puff, but the elements will attack that moisture more than it would if the hair was bunned. HTH



ayoung said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> How does one shampoo only their scalp???? I've read where many members use shampoo infrequently and when they do--they say only to clean their scalp and they then use condish on the entire length of the hair...
> 
> I've tried to figure it out--but how in the world do you just do the scalp????


 
Basically, you wet your hair, rub shampoo on your fingers,  then you put your hands through the hair (as if you were giving yourself a scalp massage) and rub the shampoo on you scalp. The shampoo will touch some of your hair, but you won't be slathering it all over the lenth. The only part that will be touched by the shampoo is the scalp and maybe 1-2 inches of hair closest to you scalp. When you rinse, the run off will be sufficient enough to clean the rest of your hair. Then you apply conditioner to your entire head.


----------



## ayoung

Duh! I didn't think to try it like that--i was making it tooooo complicated 

Thanks for answering



LadyKaypnyc said:


> Basically, you wet your hair, rub shampoo on your fingers,  then you put your hands through the hair (as if you were giving yourself a scalp massage) and rub the shampoo on you scalp. The shampoo will touch some of your hair, but you won't be slathering it all over the lenth. The only part that will be touched by the shampoo is the scalp and maybe 1-2 inches of hair closest to you scalp. When you rinse, the run off will be sufficient enough to clean the rest of your hair. Then you apply conditioner to your entire head.


----------



## A856

couple of 'dumb' things.....

not sure of this was asked.....is there a difference between texlaxed and texturized??

is it safe to switch to texturizer after relaxing pretty much most of my life (15yrs+)

which brands of texturizer are out there??

how do you texturize? i know when relaxing your looking for straightness...what do you look for when texturizing??

tia!


----------



## anon123

*Re: What is Megatek?*



loved said:


> Can someone direct me to a place that will give me megatek info.? I keep seeing references to it in siggy's & I have a slight idea of what it is. Is it expensive & is it something that I would need to get from Petco?



There is a sticky at the top of the page that has a post with lots of info.


----------



## Channie

A-Yannie said:


> couple of 'dumb' things.....
> 
> not sure of this was asked.....is there a difference between texlaxed and texturized??
> 
> is it safe to switch to texturizer after relaxing pretty much most of my life (15yrs+)
> 
> which brands of texturizer are out there??
> 
> how do you texturize? i know when relaxing your looking for straightness...what do you look for when texturizing??
> 
> tia!


 
K, I know people feel like they're singing the same tune. So I'll take this one...

Texlaxed is applying relaxer to natural hair or new growth for less than the allotted time to preserve some of the texture and/or loosen the curl pattern. In layman's terms: an underprocessed relaxer.

Texturizers kinda do the same thing except the timing is in the instructions. Most kits define the curl though. Layman's terms: A new millienium jherri curl without the drip drip & plastic bag.  Kinda how guys were wearing that S curl in '99-'00

You cannot texturize already relaxed hair as the bonds have been broken to straighten the hair. You can texturize the new growth, but I wouldn't suggest it if you can't deal with two totally different textures. _May as well BC, if you ask me... totally my opinion though. Texlaxing would be advised._

If anyone cares to add on, be my guest.​


----------



## FindingMe

mysweetevie said:


> http://www.folica.com/DENMAN_Grooming_d405.html
> i had at the salon and the stylist told me that's a wig brush


 
oh, i have never seen that one before...it cud probably be used to brush dry straight hair (so not a total waste)...


----------



## A856

Channie_Babie said:


> K, I know people feel like they're singing the same tune. So I'll take this one...​
> 
> Texlaxed is applying relaxer to natural hair or new growth for less than the allotted time to preserve some of the texture and/or loosen the curl pattern. In layman's terms: an underprocessed relaxer.​
> Texturizers kinda do the same thing except the timing is in the instructions. Most kits define the curl though. Layman's terms: A new millienium jherri curl without the drip drip & plastic bag.  Kinda how guys were wearing that S curl in '99-'00​
> You cannot texturize already relaxed hair as the bonds have been broken to straighten the hair. You can texturize the new growth, but I wouldn't suggest it if you can't deal with two totally different textures. _May as well BC, if you ask me... totally my opinion though. Texlaxing would be advised._​
> 
> If anyone cares to add on, be my guest.​


 

Thanks chica!


----------



## lizjoseph

Great Thread!!!


----------



## oooop2

Okay..Here's my DUMB question??

So everyone says use ACV to clarify...But can you also use White Distilled Vingear to do the same thing?  If not, why???


----------



## Mandy4610

I always see people with long siggys and with large pictures, but when I try to write something in my siggy and have two small pictures, it tells me that I can not have more than 5 sentences, I don't even have five sentences and it won't work. How do people manage to have all that info in their siggy?


----------



## A856

one more question....

SAA (silk amino acids for those who don't know)

is this strictly purchased online or can i purchase it in the store somewhere???


----------



## Mrs. Verde

A-Yannie said:


> one more question....
> 
> SAA (silk amino acids for those who don't know)
> 
> is this strictly purchased online or can i purchase it in the store somewhere???


I have only seen it online at http://www.lotioncrafter.com/  There is a thread with discounts, including lotioncrafters.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=133925


----------



## BostonMaria

I have two questions:

Who is the owner of this site?

Why the hell did Godzilla sound like an elephant?


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

oooop2 said:


> Okay..Here's my DUMB question??
> 
> So everyone says use ACV to clarify...But can you also use White Distilled Vingear to do the same thing? If not, why???


 
Brunettes (and even most redheads) use ACV b/c it won't change their hair color, WDV will cause dark hair to dramatically lighten. To protect your natural color, use ACV. Most Blondes use WDV b/c it won't change their natural hair color. HTH!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

Lylddlebit said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Is henna specifically the indian dye that changes your hair to a reddish color, or is it the overall umbrella for all indian dyes?....Is henna a permanent dye or can it eventually fade out of the hair to return to it's original color?


 
This link will answer all your Henna questions:

http://www.hennaforhair.com/faq/


----------



## productjunkie814

OK, this one is really bad...

How do you do a twist/braid out?  Do you separate the hair while it is wet or dry?  Do you separate with your fingers or a comb?  I never understood this...

TIA!!!


----------



## Determined22

productjunkie814 said:


> OK, this one is really bad...
> 
> How do you do a twist/braid out?  Do you separate the hair while it is wet or dry?  Do you separate with your fingers or a comb?  I never understood this...
> 
> TIA!!!



Twist or braid it up while its wet, and then allow to dry, either airdry or under a dryer.  Separate with your fingers and finger comb if necessary.

My avi is a pic of a braidout I did, I rolled the ends on flexirods and then sat under the dryer for about 2 hours.  Then I unbraided and separated with my fingers and threw on a scarf.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

doublejo said:


> Taken from HealthyTextures.com....
> 
> *Type 4*
> According to Andre Walker, if your hair falls into the Type 4 category, then it is kinky, or very tightly curled. Generally, Type 4 hair is very wiry, very tightly coiled and very fragile. Similar to Type 3 hair, Type 4 hair appears to be coarse, but it is actually quite fine, with lots and lots of these strands densely packed together. Type 4 hair that is healthy won't shine, but it will have sheen. It will be soft to the touch and will pass the strand test with ease. It will feel silkier than it will look shiny.
> 
> Type 4 hairs looks tough and durable, but looks can be deceiving. If you have Type 4 hair, you already know that it is the most fragile hair around. There are two subtypes of Type 4 hair: Type 4A, tightly coiled hair that, when stretched, has an S pattern, much like curly hair; and Type 4B, which has a Z pattern, less of a defined curl pattern (instead of curling or coiling, the hair bends in sharp angles like the letter Z). Type 4A tends to have more moisture than Type 4B, which will have a wiry texture
> *Type 3*
> When this type of hair is wet, it appears to be pretty straight. As it dries, the hair goes back to its curly state. When curly hair is wet it usually straightens out. As it dries, it absorbs the water and contracts to its curliest state. Humidity tends to make this type of curly hair even curlier, or even frizzier. Type 3 hair has a lot of body and is easily styled in its natural state, or it can be easily straightened with a blow-dryer into a smoother style. Healthy Type 3 hair is shiny, with soft, smooth curls and strong elasticity. The curls are well-defined and springy.
> Andre defines two subtypes of curly hair. First, there is type 3A hair which is very loosely curled and usually very shiny with big curls. The shorter the hair is, the straighter it gets. The longer the hair is the more defined the curl. Then, there is type 3B hair which has a medium amount of curl to tight corkscrews. It's not unusual to see a mixture of these types existing on the same head. Curly hair usually consists of a combination of textures, with the crown being the curliest part. Lastly there is a type 3C, is hair type that is not in Andre Walker’s book, but many people suggest that it should be. This type of hair can be described as tight curls in corkscrews. The curls can be either kinky, or very tightly curled, with lots and lots of strands densely packed together.
> *Type 2*
> A relatively unusual type, wavy hair tends to be coarse, with a definite S pattern to it. There are three Type 2 subtypes: A- Fine /thin, B -medium-textured, and C - thick and coarse. Type 2A is very easy to handle, blowing out into a straighter style or taking on curlier looks with relative ease. Types 2B and 2C are a little more resistant to styling and have a tendency to frizz.
> *Type 1*
> Type 1 is straight hair.


 

Ooohhh, ooohhh, thank you for this, this was my 'dumb' question. I think I'm the Type 2b. My hair is this curly/wavy both wet and dry without heat. And yes, it can and will get frizzy if it's not in check. Humidity is not my friend!


----------



## mrsthiggy

Well here goes..... My dumb question..... How in the (well) are you all rocking those beautiful puffs? Where can I get instructions: cause my hair NEVA comes close to looking like that.


----------



## oooop2

LadyKaypnyc said:


> Brunettes (and even most redheads) use ACV b/c it won't change their hair color, WDV will cause dark hair to dramatically lighten. To protect your natural color, use ACV. Most Blondes use WDV b/c it won't change their natural hair color. HTH!


 
Thanks so much for answering my question


----------



## anon123

mrsthiggy said:


> Well here goes..... My dumb question..... How in the (well) are you all rocking those beautiful puffs? Where can I get instructions: cause my hair NEVA comes close to looking like that.



What does your hair look like?  A puff for me is just my loose hair pulled back.  I can do it on a twist out, blow dried hair, picked out hair.  As long as you have natural afro textured hair,  you can have a puff.


----------



## RosesBlack

Okay does anyone else have a natural part?

Also if you do, do you rock it or fight it?

And could someone show me some instructions on how to use hairpins to do up dos but, the kind of instructions for stupid people?  I just can't get it and I want to learn some new buns and am not doing well at it on my own.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc

mrsthiggy said:


> Well here goes..... My dumb question..... How in the (well) are you all rocking those beautiful puffs? Where can I get instructions: cause my hair NEVA comes close to looking like that.


 

Here are a few youtube puff how-to's HTH
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zZJ5g8dHF9c
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l7tTh_HwHCY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OgWRlb5aR4c​


----------



## me-T

Um... Would it be possible to make a once-a-week growth stimulating paste usin um...miracle grow?


----------



## Mandy4610

Mandy4610 said:


> I always see people with long siggys and with large pictures, but when I try to write something in my siggy and have two small pictures, it tells me that I can not have more than 5 sentences, I don't even have five sentences and it won't work. How do people manage to have all that info in their siggy?


Bump bump bump


----------



## MzOptimistic

Mandy4610 said:


> Bump bump bump


 

I wanna know this myself!


----------



## Stella B.

I would imagine that the ladies with the really long siggies and large pics have them because they have *purchased* the premium fotki package which allows for bigger storage and more picture options...than the free one (that I have)!!


----------



## shetara20

I know this is probably the dumbest question on here but i just wanted to know when you are on your monthly cycle does that drastically effect the rate of your hair growth???

DONT JUDGE ME!!!LOL!


----------



## Channie

I'm assuming those five lines are counting how many times you press Enter or Return. If you happen to have a sentence that runs on long enough to go to the second line it still counts as one line. I was amazed at that notification when I made my first siggy. Size of fonts & pictures make the siggy look huge, but we all have 5 lines to work with. Again, only an assumption, but I've been looking at everyone's siggy ever since, and I haven't seen anyone's I couldn't explain.​


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Mandy4610 said:


> I always see people with long siggys and with large pictures, but when I try to write something in my siggy and have two small pictures, it tells me that I can not have more than 5 sentences, I don't even have five sentences and it won't work. How do people manage to have all that info in their siggy?



I don't know how they do it, but I know you aren't supposed to have siggys that big around here.  I guess the siggy police have gone on summer vacation.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Stella B. said:


> I would imagine that the ladies with the really long siggies and large pics have them because they have *purchased* the premium fotki package which allows for bigger storage and more picture options...than the free one (that I have)!!





Channie_Babie said:


> I'm assuming those five lines are counting how many times you press Enter or Return. If you happen to have a sentence that runs on long enough to go to the second line it still counts as one line. I was amazed at that notification when I made my first siggy. Size of fonts & pictures make the siggy look huge, but we all have 5 lines to work with. Again, only an assumption, but I've been looking at everyone's siggy ever since, and I haven't seen anyone's I couldn't explain.​



These are good theories as well.


----------



## LongHairDreams

sorry, I don't feel like going through 10 pages to see if this has been asked. but, what is the V and W and U shaped thing?


----------



## jamaicalovely

Ok, had to bring this out again...have another question.

When do you officially claim Neck Length?  When it reaches bottom or top of neck - like a couple inches below ear?


----------



## caribeandiva

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, had to bring this out again...have another question.
> 
> When do you officially claim Neck Length? When it reaches bottom or top of neck - like a couple inches below ear?


I claimed it when it reached the top of my neck, more specifically when i started feeling it on my neck after wearing my hair down.


----------



## jamaicalovely

^^Ooh, so I can claim now.  Yippee! I hope more will agree.


----------



## caribeandiva

jamaicalovely said:


> ^^Ooh, so I can claim now.  Yippee! I hope more will agree.


yeah based on your avatar you're definetely neck length.


----------



## jamaicalovely

caribeandiva said:


> yeah based on your avatar you're definetely neck length.



Wow, actually that was in Feb.  I'm much longer than that now.   Woohoo!


----------



## jamaicalovely

caribeandiva said:


> yeah based on your avatar you're definetely neck length.


Wow, actually that was in Feb.  I'm much longer than that now.   Woohoo!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Wow, actually that was in Feb.  I'm much longer than that now.   Woohoo!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Wow, actually that was in Feb.  I'm much longer than that now.   Woohoo!


----------



## Stella B.

LongHairDreams said:


> sorry, I don't feel like going through 10 pages to see if this has been asked. but, what is the V and W and U shaped thing?



I think these letters refer to the hemline shape of the hair when it is down.


----------



## bbdgirl

what is the crown and glory method?


----------



## tapioca_pudding




----------



## wheezy807

kels823 said:


>


 Girl i thought you had a question, lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

wheezy807 said:


> Girl i thought you had a question, lol.


  Naw, not today!  It just seems like we have some newbies or ppl who may find this thread beneficial; it covers ALOT of topics!!!

Totally OT, but I'm definitely hitting up the Bright Red Colorshower at my next touchup; I really like how your hair turned out!  Eisani put me up on your results, just lovely!


----------



## Michelle79

*Here are my questions:

What protein conditioners are safe enough for weekly use so I won't have to worry about my hair reverting? What ingredients should I use?

Can you use serum to seal moisture into the hair instead of oil? I have never been a big fan of oil.

What can I do to soften my new growth around the 7th week & beyond. I always want to stretch my relaxers but I end up going nuts around week 10 & end up getting it relaxed.

TIA!
*


----------



## Butterfly08

mikki727 said:


> *Here are my questions:*
> 
> *What protein conditioners are safe enough for weekly use so I won't have to worry about my hair reverting? What ingredients should I use?*
> 
> I like Aveda Damage Remedy
> 
> *Can you use serum to seal moisture into the hair instead of oil? I have never been a big fan of oil.*
> 
> Not sure, give it a try.  Most serums will coat your hair though and prevent or make it difficult for more moisture to penetrate the shaft until your next wash.
> 
> *What can I do to soften my new growth around the 7th week & beyond. I always want to stretch my relaxers but I end up going nuts around week 10 & end up getting it relaxed.*
> 
> CO-WASHING! CO-WASHING! CO-WASHING! At least 3x/week!
> *TIA!*


 
^^^ I answered above.


----------



## hairedity

Where can I purchase MT?  ...(at the BSS or online?)


----------



## honeyrain

1. What kind of products do you guys use for the perfect rollerset???? I hate using mousse because it makes my hair hard and crunchy and when i try to seperate my curls, I notice breakage.

2. I dont understand why people say use low manipulation on your hair but recommend co-washing your hair a few times a week, wouldn't that be manipulation??? can someone claer that up. I always thought about that but never thought to ask till now.


----------



## Danichoo

When i do a rollerset i use nexxuss humectress as a leave in, then mango butter and coconut oil  to seal. this keeps my hair shiny and bouncy and sets a nice curl
hth


----------



## tocktick

honeyrain said:


> 2. I dont understand why people say use low manipulation on your hair but recommend co-washing your hair a few times a week, wouldn't that be manipulation??? can someone claer that up. I always thought about that but never thought to ask till now.



i think manipulation refers to what you're doing to style your hair. lots of combing, brushing, heat etc increases the level for manipulation. the more you're doing to your hair to style it, the more high maintenance it is. 

an example of that for me would be doing it a blow out; i have to detangle, comb with a wide tooth comb, apply quite a few products and then blow it out (using heat) with a comb attachment. 

low manipulation for me would be braiding hair up for 2 months or leaving it in a shrunken fro. little time is spent handling the hair with the latter two styles.


----------



## hothair

LongHairDreams said:


> sorry, I don't feel like going through 10 pages to see if this has been asked. but, what is the V and W and U shaped thing?


It's how your hair grows down your back, so V the middle grows lower (sharply) W the middle grows slower so the edges look longer and U the sides look slightly shorter and the middle hangs low giving a U shape HTH




bbdgirl said:


> what is the crown and glory method?



visit www.growafrohairlong.com it's a method of growing out your hair using braids (mostly) she gives info on DC-ing/ washing etc down to the size of braids- a lot of members (myself included) have retained using this...


----------



## lilsparkle825

hairedity said:


> Where can I purchase MT? ...(at the BSS or online?)


cant get it at the BSS, it is an equine product! read the thread for current discount codes and a list of places NOT to shop as well. yeah its long...i know.


honeyrain said:


> 1. What kind of products do you guys use for the perfect rollerset???? I hate using mousse because it makes my hair hard and crunchy and when i try to seperate my curls, I notice breakage.
> 
> 2. I dont understand why people say use low manipulation on your hair but recommend co-washing your hair a few times a week, wouldn't that be manipulation??? can someone claer that up. I always thought about that but never thought to ask till now.


1. i just use diluted giovanni direct leave-in, and seal with sabino moisture block. soft but beautiful curls as well as a lower rate of reversion (well i'm natural, didnt catch whether you are or not).
2. after i cowash i just plop my hair dry and go or pull it back in a ponytail/wet bun, so for me it is low-mani. i detangle maybe once a week...for people that do a bunch of complicated styles after each cowash or use heat after each one, it's not low-mani.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

mikki727 said:


> *Here are my questions:
> 
> What protein conditioners are safe enough for weekly use so I won't have to worry about my hair reverting? What ingredients should I use?
> 
> *Try Nexxus Keraphix.*
> 
> Can you use serum to seal moisture into the hair instead of oil? I have never been a big fan of oil.
> *
> I'm not sure. I think oil is the only sealer. If you want to try something light, try some organic coconut oil. *
> 
> What can I do to soften my new growth around the 7th week & beyond. I always want to stretch my relaxers but I end up going nuts around week 10 & end up getting it relaxed.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> *I've heard some ladies use S-curl (the spray) to help soften up new growth.


----------



## ellennicole

AdoreMsK67 said:


> I had to go into my profile and change my editing type in order to see the smileys..These smile options are as clear as day and I shouldn't have missed them.



I've been here for a while and I've been trying to figure out how to do the smileys FOREVER. Now, I can put  my  to rest.   

Thanks


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

hairedity said:


> Where can I purchase MT?  ...(at the BSS or online?)



At a pet supply store  or online. 

Go visit the Ovation/MegaTek challenge thread (it's usually on the first 2 pages) and the first post should list some retailers that sell MT.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

honeyrain said:


> 1. What kind of products do you guys use for the perfect rollerset???? I hate using mousse because it makes my hair hard and crunchy and when i try to seperate my curls, I notice breakage.
> 
> 2. I dont understand why people say use low manipulation on your hair but recommend co-washing your hair a few times a week, wouldn't that be manipulation??? can someone claer that up. I always thought about that but never thought to ask till now.



When I rollerset, I use Chi Silk Infusion, coconut oil and keep a spray bottle of water handy. That's it.


----------



## naskat

what's the difference between a moisturizer ans a leave in? i see some people spritz the hair after dc, and then apply a leave in, so is a leave in used between washing?idk


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naskat said:


> what's the difference between a moisturizer ans a leave in? i see some people spritz the hair after dc, and then apply a leave in, so is a leave in used between washing?idk



I had this same question a few pages back. Here was the response that I received: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4892615&postcount=310

HTH.


----------



## HairBella08

dumb question...how do you get your braids to soften up after getting box braids with kankelon hair. mine are stiff, not tight, but stiff and i'd like them to feel more natural/softer. how long should i wait to wash them?


----------



## BlackMarilyn

i just sat down and read this entire thread.


BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## jerceechick74

Okay Im real late posting on the thread and I'm new so does that allow me to ask 2 dumb questions? lol I honestly dont understand the whole natural thing. I think I am intaking so much information that I may be crossing some of it. I get that Henna is for  color. I dont get that whole natural thing. I see alot of ladies with the curlie wet and wavy hairsyle when their hair is wet or when they let it air dry. Are they texturing it? What is the process(if it exists) to get my hair like that? (Dag that was long and dumb sorry)

jerceechick74erplexed


----------



## lilsparkle825

jerceechick74 said:


> Okay Im real late posting on the thread and I'm new so does that allow me to ask 2 dumb questions? lol I honestly dont understand the whole natural thing. I think I am intaking so much information that I may be crossing some of it. I get that Henna is for color. I dont get that whole natural thing. I see alot of ladies with the curlie wet and wavy hairsyle when their hair is wet or when they let it air dry. Are they texturing it? What is the process(if it exists) to get my hair like that? (Dag that was long and dumb sorry)
> 
> jerceechick74erplexed


i dont understand your question either...

erplexed

natural = no relaxer...


----------



## Nonie

jerceechick74 said:


> Okay Im real late posting on the thread and I'm new so does that allow me to ask 2 dumb questions? lol I honestly dont understand the whole natural thing. I think I am intaking so much information that I may be crossing some of it. I get that Henna is for  color. I dont get that whole natural thing. I see alot of ladies with the curlie wet and wavy hairsyle when their hair is wet or when they let it air dry. Are they texturing it? What is the process(if it exists) to get my hair like that? (Dag that was long and dumb sorry)
> 
> jerceechick74erplexed



There is such a thing as texturizing/texlaxing(?). That does make hair that was previously curly somewhat wavy, or loosens the curls if the hair was kinky. It is like a partial relaxer but one doesn't leave the chemicals in long enough to get the hair bone straight. So some of the waves/curls you see could be due to the person having texturized/texlaxed her hair.

But there are also people who have that sort of hair texture naturally. Types 2 and 3 have wavy and curly hair respectively that is shinier than say type 4. They can get the curls on their natural hair just by applying a wet product or by applying a product meant for curl definition. Their hair could be mistaken for texlaxed/texturized hair, and I think that's why you're getting confused. 

So1913, Billsbacker, Iris...are a few people who come to mind who have natural hair that gets wavy when wet.


----------



## Nonie

Jerceechick, just wanted to add that there is something called shingling that can get hair to look like that. I first heard of it from Miss Jessie's Salon. There's a tutorial on how to do it here. And if you look at the second model (scroll down on this page), you can see how her natural hair which doesn't look "texturized" can be made to look wavy simply by the styling method and products used, with no chemical processing permanently as would happen with a relaxer.


----------



## frizzy

What is the easiest, non-messy, complete coverage way to apply Aphogee 2-Step (hardcore)to the hair.  I can't seem to do any of the three things. How do you do it?


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

What does SMH mean?  this just bothers me that I can't figure it out.  I'm too lazy to go to the thread about acronyms.  sorry.


----------



## frizzy

Tigget75 said:


> What does SMH mean? this just bothers me that I can't figure it out. I'm too lazy to go to the thread about acronyms. sorry.


 

shaking my head   or SMDH= shaking my damn head


----------



## jerceechick74

Nonie thanks so much for your help. I wasnt sure how to word it so thats maybe why it sounded confusing. You figured it on in the maze of words!  lol I will definately look at the link and I will be starting my journey soon! Thanks so much any other advice or comments are gladly welcome.


----------



## myxdchiick

PM??????? Does mean please message?


----------



## Tarae

myxdchiick said:


> PM??????? Does mean please message?


Private Message.


----------



## myxdchiick

How do you figure out the pw in profile???? 
I don't get it.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns

myxdchiick said:


> How do you figure out the pw in profile????
> I don't get it.


*They're saying the pw=password is in their profile to their locked fotkis.  You just click the button next to a member's name and click to view their profile and their password is usually listed in there. HTH!*


----------



## wheezy807

frizzy said:


> What is the easiest, non-messy, complete coverage way to apply Aphogee 2-Step (hardcore)to the hair. I can't seem to do any of the three things. How do you do it?


http://www.girlyhomewebzine.com/ymw/2007/06/big-bad-aphogee.html#comments HTH.


----------



## HarlemHoney84

Mines is how do you determine your hair type? I always see people type in that they're 4a this or 3b that, i've searched some threads but didn't seem to find any help. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Nonie

HarlemHoney84 said:


> Mines is how do you determine your hair type? I always see people type in that they're 4a this or 3b that, i've searched some threads but didn't seem to find any help. Any suggestions please?



http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/11/information-on-.html

ETA: But don't treat the guide as the gospel. In fact, you'll get more headaches trying to follow typing; let it just be a rough guide to help you figure out whose hair might behave like yours. 

I, for one, refuse to believe anyone's hair grows out of their heads in a zigzag shape. I have type 4B hair and I believe it is the way we style our hair that creates kinks and corners in the coils, giving it the impression of having zigzag shape.

This is my hair straight out of braids: Pic 1
Same hair but finger combed (strands gently separated):Pic 2
This is my hair CW'd, rinsed and airdying w/o products (Hair was finger combed before the CW): Pic 3
A section of my hair after repeated WNGs w/ very little manipulation, no products added after the rinse: Pic 4


----------



## lilsparkle825

myxdchiick said:


> How do you figure out the pw in profile????
> I don't get it.


click on the person's name and go to their profile

then go to the about me tab.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

I'm on page 27 of 45 and I'm comfortable that no one has asked my reallllly dumb question, so here goes (cringing):

Can I get oils from the little high Jamaican man on the corner? I know he has those "black love" and "sandlewood" oils. Can I ask him for coconut oil and rosemary and lemon oil etc? 

Btw, this thread has been an incredible help. I remember a few week ago when I couldn't sleep trying to figure out what EVOO was! This thread has taught me what OP and ETA means and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

Oh, and what's the point of henna?


----------



## jamaicalovely

AlkalineSteam said:


> I'm on page 27 of 45 and I'm comfortable that no one has asked my reallllly dumb question, so here goes (cringing):
> *
> Can I get oils from the little high Jamaican man on the corner? I know he has those "black love" and "sandlewood" oils. Can I ask him for coconut oil and rosemary and lemon oil etc? *
> 
> Btw, this thread has been an incredible help. I remember a few week ago when I couldn't sleep trying to figure out what EVOO was! This thread has taught me what OP and ETA means and a bunch of other stuff.



No mon.

I would get these oils online or at your local health food store or vitamin shop.


----------



## alundra

What I want to know is how on earth people detangle without braids? I end up losing clumps of hair every time I wash! The only time I haven't is when I used silicon mix, but mine is back in the US.


----------



## wheezy807

AlkalineSteam said:


> Oh, and what's the point of henna?


I've never tried it myself but i have heard that when used correctly it is a safe way to permanently color your hair. It also gives the hair temporary thickness.


----------



## Naturefreegirl

How do I post my picture, in that box that appears each time I am on here. Please help


----------



## wheezy807

Naturefreegirl said:


> How do I post my picture, in that box that appears each time I am on here. Please help


 Where are you pics stored? I am only familiar with photobucket. i know you have to upload them to a photo site.


----------



## Grow_it_out

Why do people co-wash?


----------



## delitefulmane

angreen said:


> Why do people co-wash?


 
Someone might be able to give you a better definition but I believe it is a safer way to wash the hair without using shampoo. Shampoo can be very drying for the hair so a condition-wash (co-wash) is to cleanse without stripping the hair of its natural oils!! 
HTH


----------



## delitefulmane

OK now my dumb question...
When you subscribe to a post you will not have to pay for the ones you subscribed to right? I told y'all it was a dumb question...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

delitefulmane said:


> OK now my dumb question...
> When you subscribe to a post you will not have to pay for the ones you subscribed to right? I told y'all it was a dumb question...



Pay? No. They just send updates when new posts are added to your email.


----------



## lovenharmony

How do you make a poll for your thread?


----------



## Determined22

lovenharmony said:


> How do you make a poll for your thread?



When you start a new thread, at the bottom of the thread there should be an option to start a poll


----------



## Amerie123

i have one: (may have been asked already, and maybe not). 
Okay, what is the best thing to do to your hair *PRIOR* to getting a relaxer? (i.e. protein treatment, clarify, and/or DC, etc)
and secondly, what is the best thing to do shortly *AFTER* the relaxer? (i.e. protein treatment, clarify, and/or, DC, etc)


----------



## chebaby

amazing said:


> i have one: (may have been asked already, and maybe not).
> Okay, what is the best thing to do to your hair *PRIOR* to getting a relaxer? (i.e. protein treatment, clarify, and/or DC, etc)
> and secondly, what is the best thing to do shortly *AFTER* the relaxer? (i.e. protein treatment, clarify, and/or, DC, etc)


 ok before the relaxer you should do a protein treatment at least 2-3weeks before. then on the day of the relaxer coat the already relaxed hair with grease or conditioner to protect it.
after the relaxer you should make sure you deep condition the hair and do a light protein tratment like aphogee two minute or joico k pack rince out conditioner.


----------



## Amerie123

Thanks chebaby, so do i DC first, then use the protein (i'm referring to the "after relaxer" part), so in which order? DC then protein, or protein then DC. and thanks again for the information. it was very helpful!


----------



## Tarae

amazing said:


> Thanks chebaby, so do i DC first, then use the protein (i'm referring to the "after relaxer" part), so in which order? DC then protein, or protein then DC. and thanks again for the information. it was very helpful!


After I rinse out the relaxer, I do the protein then I neutralize, then I DC.


----------



## Hot40

Can anyone tell me how long my hair has to be to make bun?


----------



## wheezy807

Naturefreegirl said:


> How do I post my picture, in that box that appears each time I am on here. Please help


 answered


----------



## wheezy807

Hot40 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long my hair has to be to make bun?


 It depends on what kind of bun you would like to make. Dontspeakdefeat has a tutorial in her fotki on how to make a donut bun with short hair. HTH.


----------



## shadylane21

What is TWA?


----------



## hopeful

shadylane21 said:


> What is TWA?


 
teeny
weeny
afro


----------



## shadylane21

TY! I would have never figured that one out.


----------



## hopeful

shadylane21 said:


> TY! I would have never figured that one out.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## frizzy

frizzy said:


> What is the easiest, non-messy, complete coverage way to apply Aphogee 2-Step (hardcore)to the hair.  I can't seem to do any of the three things. How do you do it?



Thanks Wheezy...but that wasn't _quite_ what I was looking for.


How are you ladies applying the stinky stuff, how are you getting it from bottle to head without a lot of dripping, mess and waste.  How do you ensure that every strand is covered.  Do you just pour from the original bottle onto your hair, do you put it in an applicator bottle, or do you buy the small size (2oz.) and use the whole bottle for one application? 

The longer the length of hair, it seems the more crucial and careful the application should be.


----------



## Amerie123

how do i delete a post that i made on a thread?


----------



## ksk_xs

amazing said:


> how do i delete a post that i made on a thread?


I don't think you can-you just have to edit it and type something like nevermind or delete in place of the text.


----------



## natural2008

What does TWA mean?


----------



## BostonMaria

natural2008 said:


> What does TWA mean?



Oh good an easy one!  TWA means Teenie Weenie Afro


----------



## natural2008

Thank you .


----------



## tenjoy

xxCami said:


> My kind of thread..
> 
> so .. what is IMO?
> Chelating?? Is that like Clarifying...
> How do you bump a thread?
> 
> Honestly, I just type the word bump with some characters.. and I think it gets moved.
> 
> *What is that hard stuff that people put on their nails at the salon. It dries clear and has to be dryed with a UV light I think. Its quick and the nails come out beautiful. It isnt acrylic either..*
> 
> wow Ihave so many questions.
> They will come out through out the day. lol
> I garuntee.
> 
> I have a lot of blonde moments on here.


 
UV gel I think.  Also, It is a form of acrylic.  A gel but acrylic nonetheless (correct me if Im wrong)


----------



## Determined22

tenjoy said:


> UV gel I think. Also, It is a form of acrylic. A gel but acrylic nonetheless (correct me if Im wrong)


 
Gel and acrylic are both types of polymers (long chain molecules) but that is their only similarity.  The "curing" mechanism which creates the long molecule chains is different between acrylic and gel nails.  With acrylic, is the combination of the liquid and powder, which undergoes a chemical reaction.  With gel nails, the material applied to the nails will not combine into long molecule chains until it is exposed to UV light.  Because they are different polymers, the strengthening properties it gives to the nails are different (gel nails are not as strong as acrylics).


----------



## anilyn

What is a lace front wig?


----------



## Nonie

anilyn said:


> What is a lace front wig?



It's a wig that has a lace you glue to your forehead, well really just in front of your hairline and it is supposed to match your skin so that the lace appears to disappear (some makeup might be necessary to disguise the lace perfectly). That way, anyone looking at you would think the hair is growing out of your scalp. 

You can see how it is applied on the link below. Some of the steps keep repeating but just give it time and it will get to the end.

Scroll to the middle of the page for the slide show.

Here's a youtube vid showing another lace front application: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVv0AfJQzQU

Just wanted to add that if you're not careful, the wigs can damage your hairline as they did Naomi Campbell's. Maybe it's the glue....


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

Don't feel bad, im new here, and just now trying to learn all this too,lol


----------



## yokoyokogirl

I just finished reading all 48 pages! This thread rocks!

One question: The people that weekly co-wash, deep condition and etc, do they do it the same day or on separate days? I'm a natural who flat-irons and I can't imagine having to flat-iron more than once a week...

Oh and am I really considered a natural if I flat-iron?

Thanks!


----------



## oooop2

who/what is Niko's cousin...LOL


----------



## feelfree

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=273765&highlight=niko%27s+cousin


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250423&highlight=niko%27s+cousin


these should help


----------



## Amerie123

oooop2 said:


> who/what is Niko's cousin...LOL



ha ha ha ha, i wanted to ask that one too.. lol..


----------



## DivaD04

yokoyokogirl said:


> I just finished reading all 48 pages! This thread rocks!
> 
> One question: The people that weekly co-wash, deep condition and etc, do they do it the same day or on separate days? I'm a natural who flat-irons and I can't imagine having to flat-iron more than once a week...
> 
> Oh and am I really considered a natural if I flat-iron?
> 
> Thanks!




yes all in the same day/night...unless you feel otherwise
you are all natural...which is chemical free...no tex, no colors, no permanents, no semis, no nothing! 
lol, poos, co, stuff like that isn't chemical, so don't worry 2 much


----------



## Lexib

My dumb question:  I see ppl all the time saying that a product made their scalp "feel sooo good"  or that after using something their scalp "feels dry".  How in the world do you *feel* your scalp???  I mean, unless you're bald or have very  closely shaved head it's really impossible to really feel your scalp directly w/o hair getting in the way...

sooo, yah - can anyone clear this up for me?  it's been building up for a while


----------



## Nonie

Lexib said:


> My dumb question:  I see ppl all the time saying that a product made their scalp "feel sooo good"  or that after using something their scalp "feels dry".  How in the world do you *feel* your scalp???  I mean, unless you're bald or have very  closely shaved head it's really impossible to really feel your scalp directly w/o hair getting in the way...
> 
> sooo, yah - can anyone clear this up for me?  it's been building up for a while



The scalp like skin on the rest of your body has the nerve endings and can feel just like any other part of your skin. If you made a parting and a fan blew on your head, that parting would feel the cold breeze. There are products like peppermint essential oil that when applied to your skin, give it a tingling sensation. Perhaps the oil has a low boiling point and draws heat from your scalp leaving it feeling cold--a very nice sensation, as if your scalp just took a breath of air. And just like skin can feel tight or itch if it got very dry, if your scalp was very dry, you would feel a tightness or it would itch. In other words, the scalp responds to stimili just like skin on the rest of the body. So a scalp massage gets blood rushing to your scalp and leaves your head feeling as good as a body massage leaves your body feeling. 

HTH


----------



## Lexib

Muchas gracias!  that makes a ton of sense.  See I've never had a tingly/pleasant scalp sensastion before or a tight/dry one either.   My scalp always just...is.   Thanks again!


----------



## gdivant

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by oooop2
> who/what is Niko's cousin...LOL
> 
> ha ha ha ha, i wanted to ask that one too.. lol..




Ditto - me too on Niko's cousin! 

This might be _really_ dumb but - can I go from fully relaxed to texlaxed?  My next touch up is in 2 weeks...


----------



## delitefulmane

oooop2 said:


> who/what is Niko's cousin...LOL


 


amazing said:


> ha ha ha ha, i wanted to ask that one too.. lol..


 


gdivant said:


> Ditto - me too on Niko's cousin!
> 
> This might be _really_ dumb but - can I go from fully relaxed to texlaxed? My next touch up is in 2 weeks...


 

Nikos' cousin is anyone that is affliated with this site! Nikos Dimopoulos is the originator of this site if you look down at the bottom of the page...the VERY bottom you will see his name. So asking "are you Niko's cousin?" is a secret way to ask if you are a member here!! 
HTH


----------



## A856

quick question in regards to 'organics or organix'

is this the same one i've seen in walgreens/rite aid/ longs etc?? in a round bottle???


----------



## Nonie

A-Yannie said:


> quick question in regards to 'organics or organix'
> 
> is this the same one i've seen in walgreens/rite aid/ longs etc?? in a round bottle???



Hi A-Yannie 

Yep  that's the very one! http://www.organixhair.com/


----------



## DivaD04

gdivant said:


> Ditto - me too on Niko's cousin!
> 
> This might be _really_ dumb but - can I go from fully relaxed to texlaxed?  My next touch up is in 2 weeks...



yes you can be tex only at the newgrowth....why, b/c the rest of your hair has already been fully relaxed


----------



## SoulElegance

How do you do a hot oil overnight treatment to rid hair of split ends WITHOUT cutting.  Cutting is not a option considering I have locs.


----------



## me-T

got another one...
since coconut oil gets hard in the cold, if you put some on your hair before goin out in the winter, would it protect the hair any?


----------



## Finally Free

How do I upload my photos? V Bulletin Messages keeps coming back as upload of file failed.


----------



## january noir

Finally Free said:


> How do I upload my photos? V Bulletin Messages keeps coming back as upload of file failed.


 
It's probably because the images are too large.  Downsize them.


----------



## Finally Free

Thank you january noir!


----------



## Amerie123

i have questions: as usual, sorry if it's already been posted. but this is a long thread, and i've read 15pgs, and didnt find my answer. BTW, i've asked some of these questions in other threads, but i want more feedback. TIA:
1. is it safe to clarify with a sew-in?
2. do you always have to rinse out the MT/OCT? or can u leave it in?
3. and since you will only apply MT/OCT to the scalp (due to high protein), can u put it on the hair atleast once a month? would that be safe, cuz the hair will eventually need protein as well. and since u cant use any other protein treatments, i would think it can be ok once a month.
BTW: I have learned a lot from this thread.


----------



## january noir

amazing said:


> i have questions: as usual, sorry if it's already been posted. but this is a long thread, and i've read 15pgs, and didnt find my answer. BTW, i've asked some of these questions in other threads, but i want more feedback. TIA:
> 1. is it safe to clarify with a sew-in?
> 2. do you always have to rinse out the MT/OCT? or can u leave it in?
> 3.* and since you will only apply MT/OCT to the scalp (due to high protein), can u put it on the hair atleast once a month? would that be safe, cuz the hair will eventually need protein as well. and since u cant use any other protein treatments, i would think it can be ok once a month.*
> BTW: I have learned a lot from this thread.



Yes, you can use MT or OCT on the length of your hair.  You just have to rinse it off and not use as a leave-in; a treatment that you rinse out.

I have always used the Ovation Cell Therapy on the length of my hair just like the instructions say to use it.   I would think it particularly important for those with relaxed heads like me.


----------



## vnaps

I HAVE FINALLY GOT TO THE END OF THIS thread....it took me two goes. ok out of courtesy i will answer a few questions that i know and ask my questions



gdivant said:


> Ditto - me too on Niko's cousin!
> ok thats been answered already so wont do it
> 
> This might be _really_ dumb but - can I go from fully relaxed to texlaxed? My next touch up is in 2 weeks...


  so has this one...but i'll just say i was "fully relaxed" and started texlaxing 2 relaxers ago. my hair has diffrent textures which is kinda weired. but as mentioned your newgroth wis the one thats texlaxed



SoulElegance said:


> How do you do a hot oil overnight treatment to rid hair of split ends WITHOUT cutting. Cutting is not a option considering I have locs.


 hmmmm please dont throw daggers at me but i dont think you can get rid of split ends without cutting them ....please dont hurt me! i know how you feel bout cutting and i did cut mine this weekend (will post cut ends sometime) and i must admit it has taken me back a month or so but i think its worth it. 


me-T said:


> got another one...
> since coconut oil gets hard in the cold, if you put some on your hair before goin out in the winter, would it protect the hair any?


 yes it would. it still provides a protective layer...any other takers??

ok my questions

1. does anyone know names of chelating shampoos...im in australia and its super hard finding products

2. ok i have never heard of wraps IN MY LIFE!!!!just discovered them a few days ago (im 24 )...would u recommend doing them?i've seen you tubes videos etc....when is the best time to do them

3. do u rinse out acv rinse?was too scared to leave it in so rinsed it.

ok thats me for now.....oh b4 i go 
4. what is subscribing to a post?how do i do it?its nice to keep an eye on these things


----------



## vnaps

ok bumping before i go to bed....just to make sure


----------



## jrae

vnaps said:


> ok my questions
> 
> 1. does anyone know names of chelating shampoos...im in australia and its super hard finding products
> 
> 2. ok i have never heard of wraps IN MY LIFE!!!!just discovered them a few days ago (im 24 )...would u recommend doing them?i've seen you tubes videos etc....when is the best time to do them
> 
> 3. do u rinse out acv rinse?was too scared to leave it in so rinsed it.
> 
> ok thats me for now.....oh b4 i go
> 4. what is subscribing to a post?how do i do it?its nice to keep an eye on these things




I like Kenra's Chelating Shampoo
I do a crosswrap every night. I'm not skilled enough for a regular wrap and many people report that its too much manipulation anyway. Crosswrapping every night has completely eliminated frizzy ends for me and helped me to maintain length.  So, I highly recommend it.
ACV Rinsing only works for me after a relaxer and then, only very diluted. My hair doesn't like it. I definitely wouldn't recommend an ACV rinse if you're using a chelating shampoo. BTW, yes, some people use it as a "rinse" and don't rinse with water.
Subscribing to a thread gives you a shortcut way to keeping on top of posts to your favorite threads. They'll be listed in your user control panel when there are new posts.


----------



## unique4lyfe33

ok i dont know if this has been asked before but if shedding is suppose to be normal or "good" why is it recommended to use garlic to stop it? If the shedding hair is just old hair falling out and new ones coming in faster? So wouldnt the garlic be stopping new hairs? look:


----------



## kandake

vnaps said:


> ok thats me for now.....oh b4 i go
> 4. what is subscribing to a post?how do i do it?its nice to keep an eye on these things



You subscribe to a thread simply by making a comment in that thread.  If you would like to subscribe without posting a comment, simply go to the top of the thread.  There will be a link that says "Thread Tools"  click on it and you'll see "subscribe to thread" as the last option, click on that and you can choose your subscription options.

HTH


----------



## Ganjababy

I BC twice so far this year. My hair is a mixture of 4ab. I still have about 1/2-3/4" of texlaxed ends which I willfinally get rid of in dec when I am 1yr post relaxer. The texlaxed ends are not straight. I know they are there because they are straighter when my hair is wet. The question is-

                                              COTTON CANDY HAIR

I think I have the ugliest, strangest afro ever. This is because it is so uneveven and looks unkept. The length of my hair is mostly tiny curly/coily but my ends are not and my afro looks like messy cotton candy. It is not nice and neat. Sometimes I think I look crazy. Even though my hair is one length all round it is always uneven when I do an afro- dips in and out with no curl pattern at the ends and looks uneven like hell. I don't know if this explanation makes sense to anyone?  Is this unevenness caused by the 1/2-3/4" relaxed ends or is it because I have fine hair? TIA


----------



## Aggie

unique4lyfe33 said:


> ok i dont know if this has been asked before but if shedding is suppose to be normal or "good" why is it recommended to use garlic to stop it? If the shedding hair is just old hair falling out and new ones coming in faster? So wouldnt the garlic be stopping new hairs? look:


 

Garlic is used in the case where there is abnormal and excessive shedding, like on a woman with post partum, or after surgery, or illness that causes excessive hair shedding. There are other reasons why excessive hair shedding occurs and you would want to slow it down but the garlic isn't really meant to totally stop hair shedding, simply slow it down. Nobody wants all or most of their hair shedding off all at once, that would be bad, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## unique4lyfe33

Aggie said:


> Garlic is used in the case where there is abnormal and excessive shedding, like on a woman with post partum, or after surgery, or illness that causes excessive hair shedding. There are other reasons why excessive hair shedding occurs and you would want to slow it down but the garlic isn't really meant to totally stop hair shedding, simply slow it down. Nobody wants all or most of their hair shedding off all at once, that would be bad, wouldn't you agree?


 

o ok i understand now Thankz.


----------



## goldeelox

lurkersincejan said:


> its the equivalent to saying *S*ugar *H*oney *I*ced *T*ea (get it, so yall git some ish over there in London too )


----------



## *C00KIE*

kels823 said:


> I know a few of the ladies did have some success!  Mine is definitely improving.. higher and rounder.. yessir!
> 
> *I turn off siggies/avis mainly because I'm usually on LHCF while I'm at work..... It's kinda difficult explaining all these hair/back/bra pics on my screen.  If I wanna see someone's siggy/avi, I'll just go to their profile. *




How do you turn off the siggy/avis?


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB

Can I do a henna gloss while I have box braids?


----------



## sevetlana

*C00KIE* said:


> [/b]
> 
> How do you turn off the siggy/avis?



Hey cookie I this helps

At the top of the page look for 
*USER CP* click that.
then on the left side of the page look for *SETTINGS AND OPTIONS*
then click on *EDIT OPTIONS*
In the center of the page look for *THREAD DISPLAY OPTIONS*
proceed to un-check the relevant boxes.

HTH.


----------



## jamaicalovely

So, when you are natural, does your hair grow faster?  Thinking that I may never want to get a relaxer again.


----------



## LadyAmani

What does HTH mean?


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme

lin1luv said:


> What does HTH mean?



I think it means Hope That Helps.


----------



## mrsthiggy

Once again, on this Porosity thang.   If I'm transitioning now, which I am, when should this step take place? I thought it was good that the cuticle be raised because then when I deep condition the conditioner would go directly into the hair shaft.Is that incorrect? Can someone "splain this to me? Am I correct in these steps? pre poo, wash/co-wash, condish/ deep condish ,next  I RINSE THOROUGHLY, then do a leave in, then seal with oils/ butters. If I'm doing a protien treatment should I also do the Porosity thang and if so when. right now I'm 1inch away from arm pit length.( longest my hair has ever been) I'd like to see how far I can go


----------



## brebre928

Granted I know IC Fantasia Gel directions say use on damp hair...but can I also use it on dry hair too????


----------



## Tyra

What is most important after texlaxing (or relaxing for that matter) protein or moisture? I stretched once and am currently stretching. I'm about 5 weeks post and the next time I texlax I want to make sure that I do exactly what is going to help the most . Do I follow with protein or moisturizer? Thanks ladies.


----------



## Friggin' Licia

What's the difference between leave ins and moisturizers? erplexed


----------



## babyhurr4

can you make long thin hair thicker or only make it appear to be thicker?  Are there any products out there to make the hair thicker and not just appear to be thick?  Or is it that not everyone can have thick and long hair?


----------



## qwnbee1

SoSweet08 said:


> *
> 
> 
> I think you mean team buttmeat lol. It's a booty challenge that can be found in the health and fitness section.*


*


uh...exactly what are they trying to do to the buttmeat...make it bigger, or smaller, or what??!*


----------



## qwnbee1

jamaicalovely said:


> *Okay...have you ever been on a thread and always had a question that you wanted to ask, but just too embarrassed to do so???*
> 
> Alright, here's your opportunity to ask that question and not seem like a complete idiot. We promise not to laugh unless you ask "What is LHCF?"
> 
> I'll start it off...
> 
> What is that "Pink Challenge" thingie that I always see on member's siggy?


 


glad to see this post...i can now ask some questions that have been bothering me, and not feel stupid...here goes:

what is baggying...how do you use saa, and how much...is aloe vera a good water based moisturizer...does using megatek on the scalp soak in and make you sick...when would i use porosity control to get the best results...    these are just a few questions i have had, so please be gentle and patient in your replies...i'm sure some of these have been answered, but i'm too tired to read throug 53 pages of posts


----------



## LivingDol1

i have a dumb question.... 


for those who use EVOO for pre poos and mega tek mixes, sealing etc..., what brand do you use? anything specific? or do you just pick up a bottle of colavita from the grocery store? Does it matter??

thanks.


----------



## 1Aleeesha

So last night I was on YouTube and for the first time EVER I  stumbled across Shima and seen a video or too.  Looked "interesting" enough for me to type "Shima Hair" in google.  This site popped up and I found several threads already on here about her LOL.

I BELIEVE and know for a fact that Blacks can/do/have long hair... But after I seen this video when she roller set her hair, I became a skeptic like the other ladies lol.

Dumb Question:  Did we ever find out if it's really all of her hair?


----------



## LivingDol1

bumping.....


----------



## 1Aleeesha

I'd like to know the answer of my dumb question 

Bump!


----------



## Nya33

[FONT=Arial Black said:
			
		

> does using megatek on the scalp soak in and make you sick...i'm sure some of these have been answered, but i'm too tired to read throug 53 pages of posts [/FONT]


 
No it doesn't and it shouldn't,  if you do start to feel sick after using it stop!

When i first used it my scalp felt warm and tingly but that stopped after a  week or so.

HTH

Now get reading! lol


----------



## Kawaii1

Ok here goes, when you clarify does it remove everything? Like the protein treatments and moisturizing? when should I clarify, I don't want to waste product by using it and then clarifiyng.


----------



## LivingDol1

what about MY dumb question? lol.

BUMP!



LivingDol1 said:


> i have a dumb question....
> 
> 
> for those who use EVOO for pre poos and mega tek mixes, sealing etc..., what brand do you use? anything specific? or do you just pick up a bottle of colavita from the grocery store? Does it matter??
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Nya33

LivingDol1 said:


> what about MY dumb question? lol.
> 
> BUMP!


 
bumping for you i don't know know, sorry.


----------



## 1Aleeesha

LivingDol1 said:


> what about MY dumb question? lol.
> 
> BUMP!



LOL I'm sorry I wish I knew the answer I have never used it... But I'd like to hear about it too.  Um, glad to see you are persistent 

We must know the answer to these things immediatly ladies:

1). *for those who use EVOO for pre poos and mega tek mixes, sealing etc..., what brand do you use? anything specific? or do you just pick up a bottle of colavita from the grocery store? Does it matter??*

2). *What was the final verdict on Shima?*


----------



## LivingDol1

1Aleeesha said:


> 2). *What was the final verdict on Shima?*



oh em gee, i saw that shima video and her sick website and listened to her annoying accent. you know.... i don't know. her hair might be real but i think her hair oil is probably bull crap. she could just have really good hair growing genes. 

if her hair is fake... wow, how could you live with promoting a product when you're just living a lie?


----------



## 1Aleeesha

LivingDol1 said:


> oh em gee, i saw that shima video and her sick website and listened to her annoying accent. you know.... i don't know. her hair might be real but i think her hair oil is probably bull crap. she could just have really good hair growing genes.
> 
> if her hair is fake... wow, how could you live with promoting a product when you're just living a lie?



Yeah you see, I seen that video on the roller setting... I must admit, that wasn't good for business.  And that front part only had me wondering and how it was magically finished, then I found the posts on it and just wondered if she showed up to do a back part or something.


----------



## Aggie

qwnbee1 said:


> uh...exactly what are they trying to do to the buttmeat...make it bigger, or smaller, or what??!


 
Some bigger, some smaller and some are toning the buttmeat.... I am making mine slightly smaller and toning.


----------



## Aggie

LivingDol1 said:


> i have a dumb question....
> 
> 
> for those who use EVOO for pre poos and mega tek mixes, sealing etc..., what brand do you use? anything specific? or do you just pick up a bottle of colavita from the grocery store? Does it matter??
> 
> thanks.


 
The brand doesn't matter, as long as it says Extra Virgin Olive Oil on the bottle it should be a great oil. I purchase mine from the grocery store and HTH.


----------



## John'sPrincess

Here is mine, How do i change my screen name?
TIA


----------



## LivingDol1

thanks! cheap colavita it is!



Aggie said:


> The brand doesn't matter, as long as it says Extra Virgin Olive Oil on the bottle it should be a great oil. I purchase mine from the grocery store and HTH.


----------



## Encore

phoebe234 said:


> Here is mine, How do i change my screen name?
> TIA



Click on "User CP" at the top of the page
Then scroll down to the very bottom on the left side column where it says Blog and then underneath it says "Request Username"


----------



## Aggie

qwnbee1 said:


> glad to see this post...i can now ask some questions that have been bothering me, and not feel stupid...here goes:
> 
> what is baggying...how do you use saa, and how much...is aloe vera a good water based moisturizer...does using megatek on the scalp soak in and make you sick...when would i use porosity control to get the best results... these are just a few questions i have had, so please be gentle and patient in your replies...i'm sure some of these have been answered, but i'm too tired to read throug 53 pages of posts


 

Wow, you do have a lot of questions here qwnbee1. I'll see how many I can answer for you and the ones I can't, hopefully someone else will chime in for you.

what is baggying - baggying is a method of keeping the dry hair moisturized for extended periods of time. It really helps to restore moisture in very dry hair. The way to do it varies from person to person. The way I do it is apply a water-based moisturizer to my ends, seal with a natural oil and cover with a plastic cap and go to bed. Others simply baggy this way using a sandwich bag on their ponytail and simply go to bed with a satin cap on over it, or put a phony pony over it and wear throughout the day. 

how do you use saa - Silk amino acid can be used many ways. It is simply protein and can added to shampoo, conditioners, relaxers, treatments to enhance your hair strengthening experience. You only need about 1/2 teaspoon added to each conditioning treatment or shampoo. I add about 2-3 tablespoons to my relaxer. You can also add 1-2 ounces of it to a bottle of poo or conditioner depending on the size.

is aloe vera a good water based moisturizer - I would call it a protein moisturizer because of the aloe barbedensis which is a medium to hardcore protein. Many mix it with rose water and/or distilled water and glycerin to get some level of moisture when using it.

does using megatek on the scalp soak in and make you sick - I've used MT on the scalp and I have never experienced getting any kind of ill feeling. It is a great product in my opinion.

when would i use porosity control to get the best results.. - Well I'd imagine that if your hair is chemically altered in any way that you would need porosity control. Hair that has been chemically altered (dyed, colored, bleached, permed, relaxed, and even hot tools) is in an alkaline state and therefore the pH is thrown off balance (i.e. it should be at a pH of 4.5 - 5.5 which is acidic). Most relaxers have a pH of 10 and up which is extremely alkaline and can cause the hair to become extremely dry, tangled, lack luster, dull, have raised cuticles, static, etc. 

Chemically altered hair has a negative charge hence all the problems above with it and non-chemically altered hair has a positive charge meaning that the cuticles lie flatter thereby, reflecting healthy shiny hair that is easily managed. That is where porosity control comes in - to correct the damage we've done to it via these alterations. 

Now porosity control conditioning should be done before a relaxer or chemical treatment to prepare the hair for the shock of what it will be going through and thereby, minimizing all the problems I indicated above. It can also be used after a chemical treatment as well. I use it quite often actually, I'd say about every 10 days or so but just for about a minute or two before I shampoo my hair. Some people leave it on longer, but to each his/her own. Some people even put a little of it in their deep conditioner for added slip. Try it out different ways to see which is better for your hair. 

Boy I sure hoped this helped someone...


----------



## Aggie

brebre928 said:


> Granted I know IC Fantasia Gel directions say use on damp hair...but can I also use it on dry hair too????


 
I've used it on dry hair and the results in my opinion, were not as yummy as it is on damp hair. I do however, use a little on my dry baby hairs while I'm in braids and that seems to be fine.


----------



## Aggie

Tyra said:


> What is most important after texlaxing (or relaxing for that matter) protein or moisture? I stretched once and am currently stretching. I'm about 5 weeks post and the next time I texlax I want to make sure that I do exactly what is going to help the most . Do I follow with protein or moisturizer? Thanks ladies.


 
A protein treatment followed by a moisturizing treatment is recommended after 3 days but within 7 days of the relaxer/texlaxer.


----------



## Aggie

Friggin' Licia said:


> What's the difference between leave ins and moisturizers? erplexed


 
Leave-ins act like a sunscreen if you will for the hair and is generally applied once except for the ones that double as moisturizers, for example lacio lacio, salerm 21 and a few others. Moisturizers keep the hair from drying out and should be applied daily to every other day or so.


----------



## Aggie

babyhurr4 said:


> can you make long thin hair thicker or only make it appear to be thicker? Are there any products out there to make the hair thicker and not just appear to be thick? Or is it that not everyone can have thick and long hair?


 
The second half of your question is correct...thick hair ultimately is affected by your genes. If your hair is genetically fine then you are desatined to have fine hair. There are some that have fine hair but medium or thick density and so it appear as though their hair is thick but in actuality, it's not. They simply have more hair follicles coming out of their scalp. 

You can do many things to give your hair the appearance of thickness by either going natural, texlax, or use volume increasing hair products that are extremely temporary at best. I would also recommend using ayurveda products, especially henna. It coats the hair and over time the hair strand will begin to look a little thicker than normal. I love henna on my fine hair for this same reason. I am also newly texlaxed. HTH.


----------



## Aggie

Hot Chocolate-LB said:


> Can I do a henna gloss while I have box braids?


 

I would not recommend this, you would regret it. You will not be able to effectively wash it out and hence end up with very dry hair that will ultimately break...don't do it.


----------



## Aggie

mrsthiggy said:


> Once again, on this Porosity thang. If I'm transitioning now, which I am, when should this step take place? I thought it was good that the cuticle be raised because then when I deep condition the conditioner would go directly into the hair shaft.Is that incorrect? Can someone "splain this to me? Am I correct in these steps? pre poo, wash/co-wash, condish/ deep condish ,next I RINSE THOROUGHLY, then do a leave in, then seal with oils/ butters. If I'm doing a protien treatment should I also do the Porosity thang and if so when. right now I'm 1inch away from arm pit length.( longest my hair has ever been) I'd like to see how far I can go


 
Porosity control is simply getting the pH balance back into the hair. If you are using hot water to wash your hair, the cuticles will raise anyway and you can close tham again after washing out your deep conditioner with a fianl cold rinse or ACV rinse.


----------



## Friggin' Licia

Wow, lol I wasn't expecting such a fast response

Thank you 

I do have one more dumb question though 

I've been told that I need to use a heat protectant before I straighten my hair. Now, I've never straightened my hair before (I relax...but I've never picked up a flat iron) so I was wondering... do I put the heat protectant in before I blow dry or after? And is it ok for me to put my leave in condish in with it? If it IS okay.. which goes on first? The condish or the protectant? erplexed


----------



## Aggie

Friggin' Licia said:


> Wow, lol I wasn't expecting such a fast response
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I do have one more dumb question though
> 
> I've been told that I need to use a heat protectant before I straighten my hair. Now, I've never straightened my hair before (I relax...but I've never picked up a flat iron) so I was wondering... do I put the heat protectant in before I blow dry or after? And is it ok for me to put my leave in condish in with it? If it IS okay.. which goes on first? The condish or the protectant? erplexed


 

The answer is yes they go on your hair before you blow dry or use anyy type of heat and the leave-in goes on first followed by the heat protectant..


----------



## A856

Name a few good heat protectants....please


----------



## CAPlush

A856 said:


> Name a few good heat protectants....please



My favorite is CHI silk infusions serum.  Any serum with 'cones will do though.


----------



## Hairsnob

Here's my dumb question:

How do you determine your hair type? I thought when I saw people saying they had 4a or 4b types that they were referring to the color of the hair you ask for when buying weave hair??? You know, like 1b for jet black or whatever it is. So wouldn't 4a be light brown or something?


----------



## lipyt

Here's my stupid question:
What is the benefit of pre-pooing?
What will it do for my 4b relaxed hair/4b natural hair in appearance and touch.
(typing this with amla oil in my hair chilling waiting to wash it out )


----------



## Prose Princess

lipyt said:


> Here's my stupid question:
> What is the benefit of pre-pooing?
> What will it do for my 4b relaxed hair/4b natural hair in appearance and touch.
> (typing this with amla oil in my hair chilling waiting to wash it out )



It keeps you hair from being so stripped after shampooing.  I LOVE Amla oil!   I co-wash after I use it and my hair is delicious!


----------



## Barbie83

what does ETA stand for?


----------



## january noir

Barbie83 said:


> what does ETA stand for?


 
Edited to add or edited to append


----------



## MRJ1972

If someone says they are 4b but has curls ( when they wet their hair) or smooth edges when stretching....Does that mean I have 4zzzzzzzzzzz hair?  I have seen a lot of 4b hair and my hair doesnt do those curly things...it's just all KINK!!!!!..oh, by the way I am relaxed and have HORRIBLE edges and nape that are full of kinks! It's like my edges and nape are resistant to relaxers for some reason now! UGH!!!


----------



## lipyt

MRJ1972 said:


> If someone says they are 4b but has curls ( when they wet their hair) or smooth edges when stretching....Does that mean I have 4zzzzzzzzzzz hair?  I have seen a lot of 4b hair and my hair doesnt do those curly things...it's just all KINK!!!!!..oh, by the way I am relaxed and have HORRIBLE edges and nape that are full of kinks! It's like my edges and nape are resistant to relaxers for some reason now! UGH!!!


Good question.  I still have not grasped the hair categories.  To me they kind of don't make sense!  I have hair that is very loose in curl pattern but is very frizzy and cottony is that a 4b?  Since it doesn't clump together?  Then what about jewish women who have really frizzy coarse hair even though the curls are loose, are they 4b's too?  And then I've seen people with eeny meeny teeny teeny tiny curls that clump together does that make them 4a's?  Is the the only difference clumping?  Honestly I have kind of given up on trying to understand that system and just try to find products that will give me the best results for the hair that is on my head.  According to me I'm a 13m


----------



## nappi

i don't know if this has been answered already since i haven't read the entire thread 

but what is the baggy method and what does it mean to dust one's ends


----------



## january noir

nappi said:


> i don't know if this has been answered already since i haven't read the entire thread
> 
> but what is the baggy method and what does it mean to dust one's ends



The baggy method is  when you apply moisturizer or conditioner to your hair and cover it with a disposable plastic bag/disposable conditioning cap; usually overnight while you sleep.

Dusting one's ends means a very, very light trim on the ends of your hair over time - a little bit at a time.  It removes splits and allows you to even up your hair and retain length without having a major trim.


----------



## marla

What is subscribing to a thread? What happens after you subscribe?


----------



## january noir

marla said:


> What is subscribing to a thread? What happens after you subscribe?



At the top of each thread there is a selection box for "Thread Tools" - there you can subscribe to a thread just like a magazine subscription and have notifications sent to you (via your email) when other people post to that thread.

You can choose not to receive email notifications or get them daily or weekly.

Subscribing to a thread that you are interested in or have posted in allows you to keep abreast of the conversation.   Also, if you post in a thread, you are _*automatically*_ subscribed unless you make changes to your subscription options for that thread.


----------



## marla

january noir said:


> At the top of each thread there is a selection box for "Thread Tools" - there you can subscribe to a thread just like a magazine subscription and have notifications sent to you (via your email) when other people post to that thread.
> 
> You can choose not to receive email notifications or get them daily or weekly.
> 
> Subscribing to a thread that you are interested in or have posted in allows you to keep abreast of the conversation.   Also, if you post in a thread, you are _*automatically*_ subscribed unless you make changes to your subscription options for that thread.





Thank you!


----------



## Aggie

lipyt said:


> Here's my stupid question:
> What is the benefit of pre-pooing?
> What will it do for my 4b relaxed hair/4b natural hair in appearance and touch.
> (*typing this with amla oil in my hair chilling waiting to wash it out* )


 

What you just did right here in the bolded above is a pre-poo and it helps to prottect your hair from the stripping effects of harsh shampoos.


----------



## lipyt

Aggie said:


> What you just did right here in the bolded above is a pre-poo and it helps to prottect your hair from the stripping effects of harsh shampoos.


ah thanks!


----------



## ThePerfectScore

So I just bought a Gold N' Hot soft bonnet dryer, my question is can I use Aphogee 2 step reconstructor with the bonnet or do I have to use a hard hat sit under dryer. I know the Aphogee company DOES NOT recommend handhelded blowdriers, especially if you agitate it. And since this stuff gets super hard and makes ur hair fragile before you wash it out, I want to know if the bonnet is okay. Also they say not to use a shower cap with the 2 step, would the bonnet mimic the shower cap since the bonnet is an enclosed environment? Thanks!!


----------



## sylver2

ThePerfectScore said:


> So I just bought a Gold N' Hot soft bonnet dryer, my question is can I use Aphogee 2 step reconstructor with the bonnet or do I have to use a hard hat sit under dryer. I know the Aphogee company DOES NOT recommend handhelded blowdriers, especially if you agitate it. And since this stuff gets super hard and makes ur hair fragile before you wash it out, I want to know if the bonnet is okay. Also they say not to use a shower cap with the 2 step, would the bonnet mimic the shower cap since the bonnet is an enclosed environment? Thanks!!



are u talking about the 2 minute reconstrutor or the 2 step protein treatment?

 2 minute reconstrutor -the soft bonnet wil be okay for few minutes then rinse
 2 step protein treatment- hard dryer or handheld dryer only until hair drys hard


----------



## ThePerfectScore

two step protein.... the hardcore one..good to know, I will use my moms hardhat when I see her and save my bonnet dryer for regular DCs.


----------



## SherylsTresses

What does OP stand for...???  I'm assuming it means original post or originating person...???   TIA


----------



## poookie

SherylsTresses said:


> What does OP stand for...???  I'm assuming it means original post or originating person...???   TIA



you've been here since dec of 08 and don't know?  

you're right.  original post / original person


----------



## DarkVictory

What is BKT? A treatment? A product? Searched and found threads about it, but can't find the one that says what exactly it is.


----------



## nymane

I've been wondering about this for some time and this is the perfect thread to ask: Why is it that many people sit under the dryer without a shower cap during Aphogee 2-step & Nexxus Emergencee to receive the maximum benefits of the treatment, but use shower caps for Moisturizing DC treatments? What would be the effects of not using a shower cap for moisturizing DC's & why are those effects different from hardcore protein DC's?


----------



## SherylsTresses

For Aphogee two step, direct heat is required per the instructions.


----------



## SherylsTresses

DarkVictory said:


> What is BKT? A treatment? A product? Searched and found threads about it, but can't find the one that says what exactly it is.




I think BKT is a Brazilian Keratin Treatment....


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Platinum said:


> What's the difference between texlaxing and texturizing?


Texturizing is when you use the texturizing products to define your "natural" curl patterns. I use it in my hair and my cousin uses it in hers and we have two totally different curl patterns. It can burn if you have been scratching in your head like a Mad Woman but I've never had any problems with major burns or anything!! Hope this helps!


----------



## poookie

you can't use a shower cap during hardcore protein treatments because they would harden, and make the cap stick to the hair.  it cant be used for hardcore protein treatments, but it is great for moisturizing DCs. the cap helps to keep the moisture concentrated on your hair.  try putting conditioner on your hair without a cap, you'll realize that the product will harden in your hair as it dries.


----------



## UGQueen

poookie said:


> you can't use a shower cap during hardcore protein treatments because they would harden, and make the cap stick to the hair. it cant be used for hardcore protein treatments, but it is great for moisturizing DCs. the cap helps to keep the moisture concentrated on your hair. try putting conditioner on your hair without a cap, you'll realize that the product will harden in your hair as it dries.


 
totally OT but ur ziggy is HILARIOUSSS!


----------



## poookie

UGQueen said:


> totally OT but ur ziggy is HILARIOUSSS!



lol!! thanks 

not a question, but i just found out TODAY what GOP means.  now i can browse the political forum with ease!


----------



## UGQueen

what does GOP mean?


----------



## poookie

GOP = grand ol' party = a nickname for republican


----------



## A856

Is there a quick and easy way to henna???


----------



## tailormade84

why do some people consider henna a protein and others do not??


----------



## Aggie

A856 said:


> Is there a quick and easy way to henna???


.

Yes, scritch your scalp with an oil, mix henna with hot distilled water only, allow the color to release for a few hours, apply to hair for about 2-3 hours, wash out with a cheapie conditioner and DC for about another 2-3 hours with a moisturizing DC.


----------



## Aggie

tailormade84 said:


> why do some people consider henna a protein and others do not??


 

Because henna is a tannin that acts like protein but it does not reconstruct or build the hair 'scuticle, it simply coats it as a strengthener does.


----------



## SherylsTresses

What does SIL mean...???   maybe "still in learning"...???


----------



## poookie

SherylsTresses said:


> What does SIL mean...???



sister in law


----------



## delitefulmane

How does one become a "feature of the month"? I would love to know what it takes to get there


----------



## january noir

delitefulmane said:


> How does one become a "feature of the month"? I would love to know what it takes to get there



I believe you have to have amazing growth or length demonstrated during your time as a member.  You can PM Beverly and she will tell you or another member can chime in.


----------



## [email protected]@

For the natural hair relaxer recipe (with coconut cream and lime) can you use evco and limes instead of the canned milk?


----------



## A856

Aggie said:


> .
> 
> Yes, scritch your scalp with an oil, mix henna with hot distilled water only, allow the color to release for a few hours, apply to hair for about 2-3 hours, wash out with a cheapie conditioner and DC for about another 2-3 hours with a moisturizing DC.


 
 Thank you! But now what does scritch mean??


----------



## Mercie

after you moisturize and seal your hair. 
Is your hair supposed to feel damp?


----------



## Aggie

A856 said:


> Thank you! But now what does scritch mean??


 
Massage it with the tips of your fingers to stimulate the hair's follicles. Some people use their nails but very very gently.


----------



## preciouslove0x

ive made a thread about the following question but i didnt really find what i was looking for.... soooo... here it goes again

first: does anyone know where i can find "damaged" hair and "underprocessed" hair comparison pics? i really am unsure how the two differ and would love to know through pictures if possible

second: could someone clearly tell me what the differences are and how i could personally identify it.


----------



## STLCoverGirl

I don't know if this has been asked, but why do some people respond with just "......................."?  What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## preciouslove0x

STLCoverGirl said:


> I don't know if this has been asked, but why do some people respond with just "......................."? What is that supposed to mean?


 
these are my ideas of what i think it _infers_ when its used as an answer

a.) umm duh thats a dumb question or common sense
b.) i dont know
or c.) i dont know but i want you to realize im not ignoring your post


----------



## ThePerfectScore

STLCoverGirl said:


> I don't know if this has been asked, but why do some people respond with just "......................."?  What is that supposed to mean?



at a loss for words b/c the thread is just so redic or crazy.


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya

i figured this didn't warrant it's own post, so i thought i'd post it in this thread! is it possible to tell my hair type from this picture? i previously thought i had 3C hair, but i think that may have been because i had heat damage.


----------



## Charz

preciouslove0x said:


> these are my ideas of what i think it _infers_ when its used as an answer
> 
> a.) umm duh thats a dumb question or common sense
> b.) i dont know
> or c.) i dont know but i want you to realize im not ignoring your post





ThePerfectScore said:


> at a loss for words b/c the thread is just so redic or crazy.





STLCoverGirl said:


> I don't know if this has been asked, but why do some people respond with just "......................."?  What is that supposed to mean?




Usually when someone decides to delete a previous post they go back and type "........." or "double post". Since you can't just delete a post completely on LHCF, the next best thing is to write over it. Also posts have a character limit so thats why there are so many periods.


----------



## tmhuggiebear

What causes hair to break when you haven't gotten a relaxer for long periods of time?


----------



## music-bnatural-smile

what is the trophy beside some user's names?


----------



## Aggie

sweetnsexyshawdy said:


> What causes hair to break when you haven't gotten a relaxer for long periods of time?


 
The weak point between the relaxed hair and the natural hair called the demarcation line. Relaxers chemical treatments that strip the hair of some of it's keratin (cuticle layers) thereby weakening it and the natural hair is thicker and stronger, so it naturally has a weak point as I have stated above. 

When allowed to grow out too long without much supporting protein treatments to keep it strong, it will break at that weak point. Some people can go longer without a relaxer than others. Fine haired ladies have to be especially careful since they don't have that much keratin layers to begin with. HTH!


----------



## Aggie

music-bnatural-smile said:


> what is the trophy beside some user's names?


 I believe this has something to do with winning games played in the chat room but I am not entirely certain. Maybe someone else will chime in if I'm wrong.


----------



## Aviah

Who started LHCF?


----------



## ellehair

Aggie said:


> Wow, you do have a lot of questions here qwnbee1. I'll see how many I can answer for you and the ones I can't, hopefully someone else will chime in for you.
> 
> what is baggying - baggying is a method of keeping the dry hair moisturized for extended periods of time. It really helps to restore moisture in very dry hair. The way to do it varies from person to person. The way I do it is apply a water-based moisturizer to my ends, seal with a natural oil and cover with a plastic cap and go to bed. Others simply baggy this way using a sandwich bag on their ponytail and simply go to bed with a satin cap on over it, or put a phony pony over it and wear throughout the day.
> 
> how do you use saa - Silk amino acid can be used many ways. It is simply protein and can added to shampoo, conditioners, relaxers, treatments to enhance your hair strengthening experience. You only need about 1/2 teaspoon added to each conditioning treatment or shampoo. I add about 2-3 tablespoons to my relaxer. You can also add 1-2 ounces of it to a bottle of poo or conditioner depending on the size.
> 
> is aloe vera a good water based moisturizer - I would call it a protein moisturizer because of the aloe barbedensis which is a medium to hardcore protein. Many mix it with rose water and/or distilled water and glycerin to get some level of moisture when using it.
> 
> does using megatek on the scalp soak in and make you sick - I've used MT on the scalp and I have never experienced getting any kind of ill feeling. It is a great product in my opinion.
> 
> when would i use porosity control to get the best results.. - Well I'd imagine that if your hair is chemically altered in any way that you would need porosity control. Hair that has been chemically altered (dyed, colored, bleached, permed, relaxed, and even hot tools) is in an alkaline state and therefore the pH is thrown off balance (i.e. it should be at a pH of 4.5 - 5.5 which is acidic). Most relaxers have a pH of 10 and up which is extremely alkaline and can cause the hair to become extremely dry, tangled, lack luster, dull, have raised cuticles, static, etc.
> 
> Chemically altered hair has a negative charge hence all the problems above with it and non-chemically altered hair has a positive charge meaning that the cuticles lie flatter thereby, reflecting healthy shiny hair that is easily managed. That is where porosity control comes in - to correct the damage we've done to it via these alterations.
> 
> Now porosity control conditioning should be done before a relaxer or chemical treatment to prepare the hair for the shock of what it will be going through and thereby, minimizing all the problems I indicated above. It can also be used after a chemical treatment as well. I use it quite often actually, I'd say about every 10 days or so but just for about a minute or two before I shampoo my hair. Some people leave it on longer, but to each his/her own. Some people even put a little of it in their deep conditioner for added slip. Try it out different ways to see which is better for your hair.
> 
> Boy I sure hoped this helped someone...


 
Just wanted to give you my praises Aggie.. You are so darn HELPFUL dont know what some of us would do without you!


----------



## Aggie

ljamie4 said:


> Just wanted to give you my praises Aggie.. You are so darn HELPFUL dont know what some of us would do without you!


 

Awww. Thanks ljamie4. I am happy to help.


----------



## beans4reezy

When you ladies post files of scenes from shows or movies in your siggy's, where are you all getting these from? They are HILARIOUS!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

I am very confused.  Why are some _*protein treatments*_ also referred to as _*protein conditioners*_.  To my understanding conditioners can be used weekly and treatments must be used monthly or later.  I thought these were treatments, not conditioners:

Nexxus Emergencee
Motions CPR
Keracare Reconstructor

So the above items can be used weekly without damaging...??? erplexed


----------



## Aspire

. . . . . . .


----------



## SherylsTresses

Bumping for responses please...


----------



## Aggie

SherylsTresses said:


> I am very confused. Why are some _*protein treatments*_ also referred to as _*protein conditioners*_. To my understanding conditioners can be used weekly and treatments must be used monthly or later. I thought these were conditioners, not treatments:
> 
> Nexxus Emergencee
> Motions CPR
> Keracare Reconstructor
> 
> So the above items can be used weekly without damaging...??? erplexed


 
Yes ST, some protein conditioners/treatments/reconstructors are so mild that they can be used weekly in the case where there is not a lot of hair damage and non-protein conditioners, etc, can be used more frequently, ie, 3 times a week even more. Now real hardcore protein treatments can be used every 6-8 weeks or so on badly damaged hair. They are wayyy too strong to use daily or weekly, for example, Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment and Dudleys DRC Protein Treatment. I believe that there exist far more mild protein conditioners/treatments/reconstructors than hardcore ones.


----------



## DaPPeR

beans4reezy said:


> When you ladies post files of scenes from shows or movies in your siggy's, where are you all getting these from? They are HILARIOUS!!



I have been wondering this for the longest.............


----------



## sheedahp

Where do you guys get those t-shirts with the numbers and lines on them to measure length?


----------



## liloneonpc

Here is my dumb question: when you are answering some one how do you get their question in the rectangle?
Hope I am making myself clear.
How do you get their quote in the box?


----------



## wheezy807

liloneonpc said:


> Here is my dumb question: when you are answering some one how do you get their question in the rectangle?
> Hope I am making myself clear.
> How do you get their quote in the box?


Click "Quote" and type under. Now it's your turn. Quote me.


----------



## Aviah

Anyone know who started LHCF??


----------



## liloneonpc

wheezy807 said:


> Click "Quote" and type under. Now it's your turn. Quote me.



Wheezy807, hope this works.


----------



## liloneonpc

wheezy807 said:


> Click "Quote" and type under. Now it's your turn. Quote me.



You are the best. Wanted to ask; but didn't want to ask.
Thanks again.


----------



## wheezy807

liloneonpc said:


> You are the best. Wanted to ask; but didn't want to ask.
> Thanks again.


You're so welcome.


----------



## [email protected]@

Will the natural "Hair Relaxer" work with evco and lime instead of cocnut cream and lime?


----------



## prettybyrd

Yay to getting dumb questions answered!

Anyone have pics of natural hair after a "natural relaxer".  I'm very interested in the whole coconut/lime deal.

What is steaming? Lord knows I don't need more hair "equipment" in my house, but I'm very curious!  When I was a lurker, I was totally in the dark about Pibbs that everyone was so excited about, now it seems to be steamers?  Help me be in the know!

Does the UV gel for nails weaken them like acryllic?

Can we keep this thread bumped?  I love this!


----------



## january noir

Aviah said:


> Anyone know who started LHCF??



Beverly - if you go to the Member List and check under B.  Her avatar administrator name is the only one with a red font.


----------



## beans4reezy

sheedahp said:


> Where do you guys get those t-shirts with the numbers and lines on them to measure length?


 
This website has some cute ones:

http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/us/US/Shop/Index/index/category/41407/page/1


----------



## Zaz

OK, I've been lurking here for a while and figured out most things but here's my dumb question:
When doing a relaxer, why is it that some ladies do a protein treatment after rinsing and *then* neutralise? Why not neutralise  right away to stop the relaxing process?


----------



## LadyAmani

My question is about wigs, i know some of you ladies wear satin caps underneath to protect your hair, but isnt wearing a satin cap plus a wig is a lack of oxygen to your hair which can cause thinness. i was just wondering if a fishnet would be safer and still protecting my hair?


----------



## Aggie

zazou583 said:


> OK, I've been lurking here for a while and figured out most things but here's my dumb question:
> When doing a relaxer, why is it that some ladies do a protein treatment after rinsing and *then* neutralise? Why not neutralise right away to stop the relaxing process?


 
Here's an excerpt from one of Sistaslick's Articles on black hair care that would answer your question: 

*STAGE 3: The Mid-Relaxer Conditioning Protein Step
*Several relaxer formulations come with a mid-relaxer protein conditioning step that involves the application of a mild protein treatment between the relaxer rinsing and neutralizing stages of the chemical relaxer process. *This five minute step is done essentially to restore protein stores lost or compromised during the relaxer application.* The great thing about this mid-relaxer protein conditioning step is that it can be safely performed with any chemical relaxer brand that you like and with any mild protein conditioner that you like! The steps are simple. Thoroughly rinse the relaxer crème from your hair with warm water after processing. Apply your mild protein conditioning treatment to your hair for three to five minutes. Rinse thoroughly and proceed with the rest of your neutralizing procedure.

This entire article can be found here http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html?cat=69. Happy reading.


----------



## Aggie

lin1luv said:


> My question is about wigs, i know some of you ladies wear satin caps underneath to protect your hair, but isnt wearing a satin cap plus a wig is a lack of oxygen to your hair which can cause thinness. i was just wondering if a fishnet would be safer and still protecting my hair?


 
You might be on to something here lin1luv. I don't use anything under my wigs, never have and never will. That's is just too much on my head. I do believe that the fishnet will work well if that's what you'd like to do but more importantly for me, the lace net that the wig is sown on is more than enough for me. My edges and hair are fine and I have been wearing wigs for many many years this way. See my fotki album.


----------



## ebonylocs

zazou583 said:


> OK, I've been lurking here for a while and figured out most things but here's my dumb question:
> When doing a relaxer, why is it that some ladies do a protein treatment after rinsing and *then* neutralise? Why not neutralise  right away to stop the relaxing process?



It's best to add the protein after relaxing but before neutralising, because, as has been said earlier in this thread, after relaxing (relaxer is high ph/alkaline) the hair cuticles are raised, and the hair is porous (more stuff can get in). So if you add the protein at that stage, it will bond more effectively to the hair. Then you neutralise to close the cuticles.



OT: Good job, Aggie with all your help.


----------



## LadyAmani

Aggie said:


> You might be on to something here lin1luv. I don't use anything under my wigs, never have and never will. That's is just too much on my head. I do believe that the fishnet will work well if that's what you'd like to do but more importantly for me, the lace net that the wig is sown on is more than enough for me. My edges and hair are fine and I have been wearing wigs for many many years this way. See my fotki album.



Thanks Aggie, i don't use anything either.........its just seeing all the other ladies wearing something made me think i should and i figured a fishnet cap was pretty breatheable.


----------



## glamchick84

dumb question here??? what is NSFW????????? i just can't figure it out lol


----------



## Urban

glamchick84 said:


> dumb question here??? what is NSFW????????? i just can't figure it out lol



Not Safe For Work


----------



## NubianP6

lin1luv said:


> My question is about wigs, i know some of you ladies wear satin caps underneath to protect your hair, but isnt wearing a satin cap plus a wig is a lack of oxygen to your hair which can cause thinness. i was just wondering if a fishnet would be safer and still protecting my hair?



Well, I'm still a long-time lurking newbie here, but I always wear a Wig Cap underneath my wigs, just to serve as a barrier between my natural hair and the wig itself. 

A wig cap is normally made of a nylon-type material, and is very thin and breathable.

HTH!


----------



## NubianP6

Okay, so my *Dumb* Question is how can I tell the difference between a Protein-based moisturizer/leave-in and a Water-based moisturizer/leave in? The lists that I've seen have confused me because some of the ones that are supposedly Protein-based have water as the main ingredient. So how can I tell the difference?

TIA!


----------



## beans4reezy

My dumb questions are usually technical:

How are you ladies hooking up your Fotki page with cool backgrounds graphics?? I tried HTML tutorials, but I still can't figure it out!!!


----------



## wheezy807

I'm getting a retouch wednesday but i wanna shampoo my hair tomorrow morning. What do you think, should i be okay?


----------



## cutiebe2

beans4reezy said:


> My dumb questions are usually technical:
> 
> How are you ladies hooking up your Fotki page with cool backgrounds graphics?? I tried HTML tutorials, but I still can't figure it out!!!



you have to pay for it with the "premium subscription"


----------



## fattyfatfat

can I use a hair butter as a leave in or do I HAVE to wash it out?


----------



## Hot40

Can I repair my split ends -- very minor damage.


----------



## Hot40

wheezy807 said:


> I'm getting a retouch wednesday but i wanna shampoo my hair tomorrow morning. What do you think, should i be okay?


 

It should be ok. Just do not scrub you scalp to hard.
Make sure to condition well tomorrow, I would use proteing and f/u with Moisture.  

Make sure to add moisture the day of before you get there.


----------



## missnappylady

Hot40 said:


> Can I repair my split ends -- very minor damage.


You can temporarily seal them together but, you will have to cut them off eventually.


----------



## Aggie

wheezy807 said:


> I'm getting a retouch wednesday but i wanna shampoo my hair tomorrow morning. What do you think, should i be okay?


 
, Make sure you use a clarifying poo because it will allow the relaxer to work better on your hair.


----------



## Aggie

Hot40 said:


> Can I repair my split ends -- very minor damage.


 

Once ends are split, they can't truly be mended, but they can be temporarily made to lay flat/smooth. The only thing you can really do about split ends, is to trim them off. They have a tendency to get worse over time, if ignored.


----------



## Nonie

^^ I agree, snip those split ends off ASAP. The sooner you do it, the more length you're likely to keep. Hold onto them for a spell and you will lose length and appear not to have made any progress. I've shared pics of my own experience with not trimming ends as soon as possible. Ended up needing to cut off 2 inches of length just to get my hair back to normal. But regular trimming gave me good retention and growth.


----------



## A856

Hot40 said:


> It should be ok. Just do not scrub you scalp to hard.
> Make sure to condition well tomorrow, I would use proteing and f/u with Moisture.
> 
> Make sure to add moisture the day of before you get there.


 
I too am getting a relaxer either Thur or Fri..pending my schedule.
I haven't washed since Saturday....not sure if I'm going to do so before the end of the week due to the relaxer.

you say add moisture the day before...what kind and how much moisture?
shouldn't my hair be completely dry when getting a touch up?? My hair holds moisture 

what kind of protein should I use



Aggie said:


> , Make sure you use a clarifying poo because it will allow the relaxer to work better on your hair.


 
How soon before the relaxer should one clarify??? I last clarified on this past Saturday.



One more question....I've should've quoted but...a few previous post state that you should use protein treatment (?) after you rinse relaxer but before neutralizing...suggestions on the protein treatment??


----------



## Aggie

A856 said:


> *How soon before the relaxer should one clarify??? I last clarified on this past Saturday.*
> 
> Anywhere from 3- days before a relaxer should be okay. Try not to put a lot of products on the hair after clarifying. You may still moisturize but try not to overdo it.
> 
> One more question....I've should've quoted but...a few previous post state that you should use protein treatment (?) after you rinse relaxer but before neutralizing...suggestions on the protein treatment??


Examples of protein treatments you may use are Aphogee 2 minute Keratin Reconstructor, Nexxus Emergencee, ION Reconstructor, Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor, etc. HTH!


----------



## PurAngl1

I always read about people complaining that their hair gets drier and drier as they stretch. What does stretching have to do with dry hair? I mean the only difference in hair is more NG.


----------



## nymane

^^^ Usually the relaxed portion of my hair is soft, but because of the texture difference I have to moisture/condition twice as much to keep the ng as soft.


----------



## Aggie

PurAngl1 said:


> I always read about people complaining that their hair gets drier and drier as they stretch. What does stretching have to do with dry hair? I mean the only difference in hair is more NG.


 
Well....think about it, kinky hair is naturally drier because of all the curl pattern in the strands. The natural sebum/oil of the scalp does not have any problems travelling down straighter hair textures of caucasian and asian hair types (1a-3b and some 3c hair types) but when it comes to natural ethnic hair (mostly 4a/b/z hair types) that has so many curls in a single strand, the sebum takes a lot longer to travel around and down the strand to the ends, hence more dryness. When this dryness occur, breakage results. 

That is why it is critical to always keep ethnic hair (especially paying more attention to the ends), moisturized. So as you stretch your relaxer longer and longer, the harder it is for natural scalp oils to travel down the strand to the end. I hope this makes a little sense. Although bare in mind, ethnic hair alone is already naturally drier than other hair types.


----------



## HauteHairGurl

Ok I have some:
1) How do I know if my DC is working?  Do I just let my hair dry with nothing on it after I rinse the DC out?
2) Furthermore, how do I know any conditioner is working?  My hair feels GREAT wet regardless of what I put in it but when it dries it's a whole 'nother story! Am I supposed to be looking for soft hair after it dries with no product?
3) Are you supposed to use your moisturizers under curl activator gel?  Does this prevent it from drying crunchy?


----------



## CurlyGirl1996

What's the best way to use shea butter?


----------



## Aggie

HauteHairGurl said:


> Ok I have some:
> 1)* How do I know if my DC is working? Do I just let my hair dry with nothing on it after I rinse the DC out?*
> 2) Furthermore, how do I know any conditioner is working? My hair feels GREAT wet regardless of what I put in it but when it dries it's a whole 'nother story! Am I supposed to be looking for soft hair after it dries with no product?
> 3) Are you supposed to use your moisturizers under curl activator gel? Does this prevent it from drying crunchy?


 

I guess you can tell by the strength and flexibility of your hair strands and it's ability to retain the moisture you use on it. If it has a balance of protein and moisture, your hair would have a degree of flexibility but still remain strong especially when you stretch it. Hair has a bit of elasticity which gives it the ability to stretch to a degree.

A good way to know this is take a strand of your hair and pull it firm but gently into a stretch. If it snaps without any stretch, then it needs more elasticity therefore more moisture but if it stretches a while before snapping then it needs more strength so therefore some protein would be needed to strengthen it a bit. When you pull it, it should stretch a little bit before it snaps and that's how you know it's healthy having both strength and enough elasticity. 

The feeling of your hair after a DC treatment would depend on what kind of leave-in treatment and moisturizer you are adding to it. Also are you sealing in the moisture with some type of natural oil? leave-ins and Moisturizers act like a type of sunscreen, so you would want to use one after you deep condition your hair. 

Ethnic hair needs moisturizers. I don't think there any way around this if you want your hair to grow long and healthy. Moisturizers help to retain length too among other healthy hair practices.

As far as the curl activator, I can't help with that one as I am relaxed. I would imagine that you would moisturize your hair before the gel though but I couldn't be sure. Perhaps someone that wears their hair natural will chime in with a correct response.


----------



## PurAngl1

nymane said:


> ^^^ Usually the relaxed portion of my hair is soft, but because of the texture difference I have to moisture/condition twice as much to keep the ng as soft.


 


Aggie said:


> Well....think about it, kinky hair is naturally drier because of all the curl pattern in the strands. The natural sebum/oil of the scalp does not have any problems travelling down straighter hair textures of caucasian and asian hair types (1a-3b and some 3c hair types) but when it comes to natural ethnic hair (mostly 4a/b/z hair types) that has so many curls in a single strand, the sebum takes a lot longer to travel around and down the strand to the ends, hence more dryness. When this dryness occur, breakage results.
> 
> That is why it is critical to always keep ethnic hair (especially paying more attention to the ends), moisturized. So as you stretch your relaxer longer and longer, the harder it is for natural scalp oils to travel down the strand to the end. I hope this makes a little sense. Although bare in mind, ethnic hair alone is already naturally drier than other hair types.


 

Thanks for clearing this up Ladies. I guess it makes more sense now. I am on my first stretch and will def moisturize the NG and ends very well.


----------



## Aggie

PurAngl1 said:


> Thanks for clearing this up Ladies. I guess it makes more sense now. I am on my first stretch and will def moisturize the NG and ends very well.


 
You're quite welcomed PurAngl1.


----------



## CurlyGirl1996

toyia1996 said:


> What's the best way to use shea butter?


Someone pleaaaaaaaase answer!


----------



## cutiebe2

toyia1996 said:


> What's the best way to use shea butter?



There are several ways to use it. I like it best on dry hair as a moisturizer during the winter. I rub it in my hands to heat it up, spread it through, and then pull my hair into a ponytail


----------



## panamoni

So, what do you consider to be 6 months?  24 weeks or 26 weeks?


----------



## anon123

toyia1996 said:


> Someone pleaaaaaaaase answer!



Not everyone uses it the same way, so there is no one best way.  I apply my shea based products to damp hair.



*What is a reconstructor?*


----------



## ladytee2

toyia1996 said:


> Someone pleaaaaaaaase answer!


 
I prefer to use shea butter on wet hair.  I usually spray my hair, emulsify the shea in my palms put it around my edges and the ends, twist, scarf hit the hay.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~

How do you "whip" raw unrefined shea butter?


----------



## CleverGypsy

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> How do you "whip" raw unrefined shea butter?


 
I like to whip my shea butter and oils with my electric hand beater- like I'm making a cake. Check out youtube for videos 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=search_playlists&search_query=whip+shea+butter&uni=1


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~

CleverGypsy said:


> I like to whip my shea butter and oils with my electric hand beater- like I'm making a cake. Check out youtube for videos
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=search_playlists&search_query=whip+shea+butter&uni=1


 
Thanks Gypsy... does it have to be whipped with oils?  I ask because I want to be able to use it on my face and body as well as my hair.


----------



## CleverGypsy

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Thanks Gypsy... does it have to whipped with oils? I ask because I want to be able to use it on my face and body as well as my hair.


 
Yes you can whip it by itself- I just prefer to add a little oil (or aloe) for the extra moisture benefit. I think Nasabb sells plain shea butter whipped so you can just make it yourself! That's the beauty of making your own products- you can customize every batch. HHG


----------



## tocktick

mwedzi said:


> Not everyone uses it the same way, so there is no one best way.  I apply my shea based products to damp hair.
> 
> 
> 
> *What is a reconstructor?*



I thought it was a protein treatment that temporarily repairs damaged hair. Some people use them regularly, like the Aphogee 2-min reconstructor, so I presume it can also be used to strengthen hair (by adding protein to your strands) as well as repair.


----------



## panamoni

panamoni said:


> So, what do you consider to be 6 months? 24 weeks or 26 weeks?


 Anyone...


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~

panamoni said:


> Anyone...


 
I guess I would personally say 26 weeks since not all months are exactly 4 weeks, and also since a year is technically 52 weeks with 26 being half.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~

tocktick said:


> I thought it was a protein treatment that temporarily repairs damaged hair. Some people use them regularly, like the Aphogee 2-min reconstructor, so I presume it can also be used to strengthen hair (by adding protein to your strands) as well as repair.


 

I think you're right... it's basically a mild protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie

panamoni said:


> Anyone...


 
Sorry panamoni.....6 months for me is 26 weeks because I count from the actual date, for example, January 22nd to July 22nd is 6 months for me and the number of weeks is actually 26 weeks but if I was counting by the day to 24 weeks, and I would be due for a relaxer on July 9th. Some people count exactly 24 weeks which is actually 6 months, however, not all months on the calender have the same amount of days, so for me I just count from the date, not the day.


----------



## A856

Got another one....

I've searched and there's nothing specifically answering the question.

Aloe Vera juice or gel????

I'm going to whole foods...I know they'll have both...it's just a matter of what to get??

My plan is to add it to my spray bottle mixture.. 

Ideas....suggestions???


----------



## A856

****bumping*****

I'm actually gonna go to Trader Joes...I'll see what they have, oh and of course I
can always pick up a bottle of the nourish spa, or some tea tree oil...hmm decisions decisions!


----------



## Aggie

A856 said:


> Got another one....
> 
> I've searched and there's nothing specifically answering the question.
> 
> Aloe Vera juice or gel????
> 
> I'm going to whole foods...I know they'll have both...it's just a matter of what to get??
> 
> My plan is to add it to my spray bottle mixture..
> 
> Ideas....suggestions???


 

In my pre-poos, I use Lily Of The Valley Aloe Vera Gel and for spray moisturizers, I use the Aloe Vera Juice of the same name brand. The gel in my opinion is too clumpy for a spray moisturizer but it is perfect as a conditioner/pre-poo.


----------



## Zaz

Who is Niko and why are people always talking about his cousins?


----------



## LushLox

zazou583 said:


> Who is Niko and why are people always talking about his cousins?




Niko is the Site Administrator and his "cousins" are us - all of the members!


----------



## Angel of the North

The first time I hit this thread there were like 4 pages, I blinked a couple of times and there were like another 50....... I just finished reading them all!!!!

Firstly I would like to say thank you for all your (not so dumb) questions and an even bigger thanks for the helpful and informative answers, thats cleared up a lot for me. 

Now I've got a couple of my own:

1. how do you post an lhcf album?

2. I aways thought that henna made hair red, does that mean that all you ladies that henna are all redheads? 

3. how do you make friends with people (add them on your friend list) without looking like a stalker erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Angel of the North said:


> 2. I aways thought that henna made hair red, does that mean that all you ladies that henna are all redheads? erplexed


 
You can use Henna for both Conditioning and Coloring Properties.  If you use it for Conditioning, you don't necessarily have to release the dye. 

For conditioning you can mix it with water, mix indian & other oils/conditioners etc.....there's a zillion threads on that.

For Coloring: You need to release the dye by adding an acidic base to it. i.e. lemon juice, apple cider vinegar, orange juice etc....which will give you red-tones. You mix it and allow the dye to release for about 6-8 hours or overnight. 

To Make Your Hair "Dark" You still must Stain it first with Henna.

Personally, I Henna to cover grey, so I do a 2-Step Process.  Henna First, then Indgo.  The Indigo you mix with a little salt and hot water.  The Indigo will Darken Hair and makes my Hair a Dark Brownish-Black.  

To achieve dark hair that is anywhere from a warm dark brown to black, you either have to add do a two step Henna then Indigo OR Mix the Henna & Indigo together using more Indigo than Henna.


----------



## bimtheduck

Angel of the North said:


> 3. how do you make friends with people (add them on your friend list) without looking like a stalker erplexed




OMG I've been wondering the same thing! I find myself noticing the same members in a few different threads and that I've seen on a similair live journal group, and kinda wanting to add them to a friends list. Maybe she posted something really witty or I admire her hair and we have similar hair types and regimens. Maybe she mentions a similar interest and she goes to a salon in my area or she posts a particularly nice or helpful reply to my post.

Whatever the case I didn't want to just add someone and have that person creeped out, as I'm sure that the LHCF mods frown upon stalking other memebers. I guess if someone just added me I wouldn't be creeped out so I should assume the same if I were to add someone but instead it gets all turned around in my head.

Hopefully someone will have an answer because I'd like to know myself. No one likes rejection!


----------



## Jaxhair

redliz81 said:


> I think Dominican blowouts are for natural hair, but can you go to them if you are transitioning(a little relaxer on the ends)?  I wanted to start a thread about this, but thought everyone would figure that everyone else knew the answer.



What exactly is a Dominican blowout? What's involved? Does one risk heat damage with it?


----------



## SherylsTresses

When or how often should I use my *new* silicon mix shampoo, conditioner and moisturizing treatment?  What is the brand good for?


----------



## Determined22

SherylsTresses said:


> When or how often should I use my *new* silicon mix shampoo, conditioner and moisturizing treatment? What is the brand good for?


 
You should use it as often as you feel comfortable.

When I was relaxed, Silicon Mix was the only deep conditioner I used, I applied it to dry hair and sat under my dryer for 30-45 mins.  Soft silky hair everytime.


----------



## keriplz

When you seal in moisturizer with an oil, are you using like, real EVOO or one made specifically for hair care? I feel silly whenever I think about reaching up into the food pantry for the evoo and lathering it on my hair. Hehe.


----------



## tocktick

^^ Natural oils have multiple purposes. You can use the olive oil you use to cook with in your hair, so long as it a pure oil (i.e - 100% olive oil or whatever oil you use).


----------



## tocktick

Jaxhair said:


> What exactly is a Dominican blowout? What's involved? Does one risk heat damage with it?



It's a method used in Dominican salons to straighten hair. I believe they blow-dry the hair using a round-brush and then flat ironed. I've never heard of there being any Dominican salons in the UK. 

Since a Dominican blowout utilises direct heat, one does risk heat damage. For some women, they do not get any damage from it. I suppose it all boils down to how hot the utensils are, how long direct heat is used on the head, the strength of the client's hair, the heat protectant used and the skills of the stylist.


----------



## SherylsTresses

Who or what exactly is Niko's cousin?


----------



## prisytomboy

Determined22 said:


> You should use it as often as you feel comfortable.
> 
> *When I was relaxed, Silicon Mix was the only deep conditioner I used, I applied it to dry hair and sat under my dryer for 30-45 mins. Soft silky hair everytime.*




OMG!!!!   Thank you soooo much!!!  I'm a newbie and a long time lurker  but I've been wanting to ask this quesiton forever!!!!  Does Silicon Mix do anything for relaxed hair - give it slip?  Will it help my new growth to be more manageable?  I would love to stretch my relaxers but my new growth has a mind of its own!!    I think if i could find something that will help my new growth and give me slip i could do better at my stretches.  As of now I can't go past 8 weeks and sometimes I only make it to 7 weeks.    Also where do you get your Silicon Mix and what brand is it?  

TIA!!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Exactly who or what is Niko's cousin?


----------



## lexiwiththecurls

SherylsTresses said:


> Exactly who or what is Niko's cousin?


 


Cream Tee said:


> Niko is the Site Administrator and his "cousins" are us - all of the members!


 
I finally figured out this answer yesterday


----------



## SherylsTresses

lexiwiththecurls said:


> I finally figured out this answer yesterday




Thanks!  I was thinking it was an inside joke or something....


----------



## outspokenwallflower

SherylsTresses said:


> Exactly who or what is Niko's cousin?



I came in here to ask the EXACT SAME THING


----------



## Friggin' Licia

Okay...really dumb quesiton here

Is it possible to rollerset your hair the day AFTER you wash? I didn't have enough time last night but I wanted to do it now  ...


----------



## nymane

Friggin' Licia said:


> Okay...really dumb quesiton here
> 
> Is it possible to rollerset your hair the day AFTER you wash? I didn't have enough time last night but I wanted to do it now  ...



Sure, I don't see anything wrong with re-wetting your hair, applying your leave-ins, and setting it


----------



## Friggin' Licia

another dumb question...lol

Is it okay to do a protein treatment three weeks in a row? I just washed and condishioned my hair and now its really really soft. I'm afraid to DC with anything moisturizing... should I do protein again?


----------



## Aggie

Friggin' Licia said:


> another dumb question...lol
> 
> Is it okay to do a protein treatment three weeks in a row? I just washed and condishioned my hair and now its really really soft. I'm afraid to DC with anything moisturizing... should I do protein again?


 
Yes you can, as long as they are mild, but I'd recommend something with protein and moisture in it like Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment or Mizani Fulfyl Treatment. 

If you can't find any of these type conditioners, then try mixing a protein and moisture conditioner together before applying to your hair and DC with the combo. It should still work this way. Personally, I am never comfortable doing a protein treatment without moisture. You need to avoid jumping from one extreme to another and create some balance with moisture and protein.


----------



## Mz.Shug

How long do you leave in mega tek before washing it out? I only wash once a week and was wondering if I can apply it every other day w/o suffering from breakage?


----------



## topnotch1010

To post in a LHCF album, you upload pics from your computer like you would to facebook or any other website. It's pretty easy but feel free to pm me if you are still having problems with it. I surely don't mind helping you. 

If you guys wanna add someone to your friend list, just do it. Nobody is going to think it's weird. I do it and people do it to me all the time. It's pretty cool!



Angel of the North said:


> The first time I hit this thread there were like 4 pages, I blinked a couple of times and there were like another 50....... I just finished reading them all!!!!
> 
> Firstly I would like to say thank you for all your (not so dumb) questions and an even bigger thanks for the helpful and informative answers, thats cleared up a lot for me.
> 
> Now I've got a couple of my own:
> 
> 1. how do you post an lhcf album?
> 
> 2. I aways thought that henna made hair red, does that mean that all you ladies that henna are all redheads?
> 
> 3. how do you make friends with people (add them on your friend list) without looking like a stalker erplexed





bimtheduck said:


> OMG I've been wondering the same thing! I find myself noticing the same members in a few different threads and that I've seen on a similair live journal group, and kinda wanting to add them to a friends list. Maybe she posted something really witty or I admire her hair and we have similar hair types and regimens. Maybe she mentions a similar interest and she goes to a salon in my area or she posts a particularly nice or helpful reply to my post.
> 
> Whatever the case I didn't want to just add someone and have that person creeped out, as I'm sure that the LHCF mods frown upon stalking other memebers. I guess if someone just added me I wouldn't be creeped out so I should assume the same if I were to add someone but instead it gets all turned around in my head.
> 
> Hopefully someone will have an answer because I'd like to know myself. No one likes rejection!


----------



## angeleyez09

1. What does NTM mean?
2. Do you have to be fully natural in order for WNGs to look good? Or else you would just have part kinky hair and then part straight hair? 
3. What does TIA mean?


----------



## JayAnn0513

angeleyez09 said:


> 1. What does NTM mean?
> 2. Do you have to be fully natural in order for WNGs to look good? Or else you would just have part kinky hair and then part straight hair?
> 3. What does TIA mean?


 
NTM = neutrogena triple moisture
For my hair yes...I cannot even think about doing a WNG and I'm almost 1 yr post. 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mz.Shug

I knew it was a dumb question but I didn't know it was that bad...NO answers?

Thanks anyway...


----------



## Brittanie87

Are pigtails a PS if they don't touch your cloths?


----------



## wheezy807

Mz.Shug said:


> I knew it was a dumb question but I didn't know it was that bad...NO answers?
> 
> Thanks anyway...


Sorry, i've never even used mega tek before. I really hope someone comes along and answers your question, though.


----------



## Newtogrow

Mz.Shug said:


> How long do you leave in mega tek before washing it out? I only wash once a week and was wondering if I can apply it every other day w/o suffering from breakage?


 
Some put the mega tek only on their scalp and some put it directly on the hair to be washed out the same day. Some apply to the scalp with oils a couple of times a week and then wash. HTH


----------



## Newtogrow

When naturals press/flat iron, how do you keep you hair moisturized without reverting?


----------



## Spin

Newtogrow said:


> When naturals press/flat iron, how do you keep you hair moisturized without reverting?



I use Jane Carter Nourish and Shine....


----------



## nymane

Brittanie87 said:


> Are pigtails a PS if they don't touch your cloths?



I think that would be a low mani style since your ends are not completely hidden/protected.


----------



## nymane

Mz.Shug said:


> How long do you leave in mega tek before washing it out? I only wash once a week and was wondering if I can apply it every other day w/o suffering from breakage?



When I used megatek, I applied it every day and washed once a week with no problems. However, everyone is different; some people get a lot of build if they use it that frequently without washing.  Also, my hair loves protein, so if you're protein sensitive it may cause some problems. HTH


----------



## LongTimeComing

Brittanie87 said:


> Are pigtails a PS if they don't touch your cloths?



I am no expert, but I would say it would be a protective style if they were braided and didn't touch.


----------



## sqzbly1908

Mz.Shug said:


> How long do you leave in mega tek before washing it out? I only wash once a week and was wondering if I can apply it every other day w/o suffering from breakage?



When I use MT, I use it as a rinse -out conditioner ...however, if you are not suffering from any type of shedding then u should be okay. I would increase ur washes to twice a week to prevent any type of build up....

Also when washing use a moisturizing condish to prevent protein overload

HTH


----------



## SVT

Newtogrow said:


> When naturals press/flat iron, how do you keep you hair moisturized without reverting?



I'll sometimes dab a smidgen of conditioner on the very ends of my hair and then layer some oil over that. I NEVER moisturize the roots and expect no reversion.


----------



## Mz.Shug

sqzbly1908 said:


> When I use MT, I use it as a rinse -out conditioner ...however, if you are not suffering from any type of shedding then u should be okay. I would increase ur washes to twice a week to prevent any type of build up....
> 
> Also when washing use a moisturizing condish to prevent protein overload
> 
> HTH


 

Thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------



## Friggin' Licia

Can you tell what texture your hair is after a two month stretch? And if so, can someone help me figure out what texture I have

Click heree!


----------



## Esq.2B

Hairsnob said:


> Here's my dumb question:
> 
> How do you determine your hair type? I* thought when I saw people saying they had 4a or 4b types that they were referring to the color of the hair you ask for when buying weave hair???* You know, like 1b for jet black or whatever it is. So wouldn't 4a be light brown or something?


 
I know this question is old as dust but LMAO!!! 

Not completely sure, but I believe the hair typing system has to deal with the curl/wave pattern and texture of your hair.


----------



## kami02

angeleyez09 said:


> 1. What does NTM mean?
> 2. Do you have to be fully natural in order for WNGs to look good? Or else you would just have part kinky hair and then part straight hair?
> 3. What does TIA mean?




What does WNGs mean??


----------



## zazzi

kami02 said:


> What does WNGs mean??


 
Wash and Go


----------



## Vintageglam

Okay here are my dumb questions?

1.  What is the chemical in non Formaldehyde BKT?
2.  Could your do a BKT without using Straighteners or a Flat Iron but instead just use a blow dyer to "seal" the BKT into the hair?  The reason I ask is because I am transitioning and would like to control shrinkage and manageability but not loose volume?


TIA Ladies !


----------



## issidoll

Ms Lala said:


> I love this thread, I have always wanted to ask these things but felt silly.
> 
> 
> 
> HOw do you all do the pretty pics, especially the comparison pics in your siggy? I just love the little strips w/3 and 4 pics.
> 
> How do you post a picture in a thread? I haven't been able to successfully do this.
> 
> How do you multiquote?


 


tapioca_pudding said:


> To Multiquote -
> 
> Next to the 'Reply' button is a smaller button that looks like this -
> 
> a quotation mark w/ a plus sign.
> 
> For each post that you want to quote, click on that button once. Once you have clicked all the posts that you want to quote, hit 'Post Reply' and all the quotes should be there.
> 
> HTH...


 


fluffylocks said:


> I think they are wearing buns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about pictures...To multiqote there is a button to the right of the qoute button, it has parenthesis i think, and what looks like a peice of white paper with writing on it....You click on that button for everyone you want to qoute, it will turn orage or something, then on the last person you want to quote, press the regualr "qoute" button and it will all apear in the box that you type in.


 


LivingDoll said:


> When you hit quote, at the bottom of the smilie box it says [More]..hit that and a whole buzzillion smilies will come up in another window.


 

Thanks guys...never knew how to do this.

issy x x x


----------



## Vintageglam

stellagirl76 said:


> Okay here are my dumb questions?
> 
> 1.  What is the chemical in non Formaldehyde BKT?
> 2.  Could your do a BKT without using Straighteners or a Flat Iron but instead just use a blow dyer to "seal" the BKT into the hair?  The reason I ask is because I am transitioning and would like to control shrinkage and manageability but not loose volume?
> 
> 
> TIA Ladies !




yes quoting myself I know and bumping x


----------



## Num1chocolate

It's called Gel nails or solar nails. I am wearing them now. They last longer and it looks so fresh and natural. If you get them done do not let the nail salon put acrylic on before the gel. Tell them you want straight gel on your nails no acrylic.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Been there and done that and aint never afraid to do it again!! hahaah ill ask a dumb question and dont giva Dam who hate it lol loll. you here right? so ask!


----------



## LushLox

.


----------



## Cheekychica

kami02 said:


> What does WNGs mean??



WNG = Wash N Go (I believe)

What is MN? I know that MTK is Mega Tek but I can't figure out MN.

Also what is IIRC?


TIA


----------



## QBOE2001

MN = Miconazole Nitrate (the medication you use to fight yeast infections aka Monistat)


----------



## Ms. Feliz

What's the best way to use coconut oil? As a daily moisturizer or as a DC?


----------



## Cheekychica

QBOE2001 said:


> MN = Miconazole Nitrate (*the medication you use to fight yeast infections aka Monistat*)



I NEVER would have guessed that correctly. Thanks!

ETA:
...This is what people are using on their hair??? erplexed


----------



## LushLox

MrsdeReyes said:


> I NEVER would have guessed that correctly. Thanks!
> 
> ETA:
> ...This is what people are using on their hair??? erplexed



Oh lawdy girl don't go there!


----------



## Rocky91

Ms. Feliz said:


> What's the best way to use coconut oil? As a daily moisturizer or as a DC?


i mix it in my DC, which is nice, but i also like applying a light coating to my hair daily. bling bling.


----------



## OrangeMoon

MrsdeReyes said:


> I NEVER would have guessed that correctly. Thanks!
> 
> ETA:
> ...This is what people are using on their hair??? erplexed


 Not on the hair but apply it to the scalp as a growth aid. 

I've used it in the past


----------



## Lesha

LOOOOVVVVEEEEE this thread!!! Can yall tell me what all the the hair lengths are... please? BSL, APl... ect...


----------



## Ciacia

*Found on BHM*
*What's APL, SL, NL, MBL, EL, and WL?*
*A:* These are terms for lengths where the hair reaches. *A*rm*P*it *L*ength, *S*houlder *L*ength, *N*eck *L*ength, *M*id*B*ack *L*ength, *E*ar *L*ength, and *W*aist *L*ength
​


----------



## davisbr88

What does ETA mean???


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

davisbr88 said:


> What does ETA mean???


 
*E*dit *T*o *A*dd

or

*E*stimated *T*ime of *A*rrival


Depending on the setting...


----------



## davisbr88

What does JBCO stand for?


----------



## NJoy

Sorry if this was asked before but, I put in my work reading all the posts thru yesterday. Maybe there's 50-11 more since. But, what are you using to edit your pics to put in the straight lines across the backs? I've been using photobucket to edit but can't get those lines. TIA (Thanks in advance).


----------



## NJoy

davisbr88 said:


> What does JBCO stand for?


 
Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Aggie

NJoy said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but, I put in my work reading all the posts thru yesterday. Maybe there's 50-11 more since. But, what are you using to edit your pics to put in the straight lines across the backs? I've been using photobucket to edit but can't get those lines. TIA (Thanks in advance).


 
I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Determined22

NJoy said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but, I put in my work reading all the posts thru yesterday. Maybe there's 50-11 more since. But, what are you using to edit your pics to put in the straight lines across the backs? I've been using photobucket to edit but can't get those lines. TIA (Thanks in advance).


 
I've done it in Powerpoint (insert the pic & the draw the line across the pic).  You can also do it in MS Paint or Photoshop if you have it.


----------



## dollface0023

This may sound silly, but...

I want to go natural from here on out, But does being "Natural" mean no flat ironing or pressing whatsoever, Or just no texturizer and relaxers?


----------



## NIN4eva

dollface0023 said:


> This may sound silly, but...
> 
> I want to go natural from here on out, But does being "Natural" mean no flat ironing or pressing whatsoever, Or just no texturizer and relaxers?



I'm about 99.9% sure it just means no *permanent* chemical processes like a relaxer or texturizer. I don't think color is included in that either. I don't know what the verdict is on BK treatments.


----------



## hola_lo2002

Can somebody tell me what the heck is "setting" ones hair??


----------



## dollface0023

NIN4eva said:


> I'm about 99.9% sure it just means no *permanent* chemical processes like a relaxer or texturizer. I don't think color is included in that either. I don't know what the verdict is on BK treatments.


 
Thanks! I can swallow no chemicals on my hair easier then no heat whatsoever,lol...


----------



## My Friend

When did LHCF launch? Who is Beverly? How did she get started? Does she post in threads/challenges? Do tell ......


----------



## chebaby

dollface0023 said:


> This may sound silly, but...
> 
> I want to go natural from here on out, But does being "Natural" mean no flat ironing or pressing whatsoever, Or just no texturizer and relaxers?


i think natural means something different to a lot of people. but on here it means no texture altering chemicals. so no relaxers, texturizers .....

speaking of texturizers, i always thought it was just a relaxer you left on for less time. but i was in the bss a few days ago and saw a product called texturizer.


----------



## chebaby

hola_lo2002 said:


> Can somebody tell me what the heck is "setting" ones hair??


to set the hair means to put it in a style where it has to sit for a while before it is done. for example: a roller set, you have to sit under the dryer before its done. or a twist out, the twists has to stay in for a few hours before it is "set" enough for a twist out.
i think most "sets" are done on wet have. but it can be done on dry hair too.


----------



## equestrian

is there a difference between dying and color treating?


----------



## ChynaDoll.K

Is wheat protein a  moisturizing or a light/medium/ protein ?


----------



## NJoy

Determined22 said:


> I've done it in Powerpoint (insert the pic & the draw the line across the pic). You can also do it in MS Paint or Photoshop if you have it.


 
Thanks, Determined. I used Paint and now I have lines!!


----------



## Stacy TheLady

................................. (deleted)


----------



## ProjectWLhair

Man this thread is the BOMB!!!   Thank you sooo much OP for started this 

Ok, my 2 dumb questions... 

1. When using gel (Fantasia IC to be exact) do you have to wash ( poo or cowash ) your hair FIRST to get rid the product if you wanted to do a deep Conditioner on DRY hair ???

2. When using cone products, like NTM silk touch leave in as a moisturizer ( that has cones in it right ?) do you have to poo your hair? I normally only co-wash, is that sufficient enough? I dont want product build-up


----------



## cutiebe2

ChynaDoll.K said:


> Is wheat protein a  moisturizing or a light/medium/ protein ?


I read that its light, maybe medium...


ProjectWLhair said:


> Man this thread is the BOMB!!!   Thank you sooo much OP for started this
> 
> Ok, my 2 dumb questions...
> 
> 1. When using gel (Fantasia IC to be exact) do you have to wash ( poo or cowash ) your hair FIRST to get rid the product if you wanted to do a deep Conditioner on DRY hair ???
> 
> 2. *When using cone products, like NTM silk touch leave in as a moisturizer ( that has cones in it right ?) do you have to poo your hair? I normally only co-wash, is that sufficient enough? I don't want product build-up*



if a product has -cones then you need to poo or use something else to remove the build-up. Co-washing will be ineffective with cones on the hair.


----------



## Janet'




----------



## curlyninjagirl

I am stumped on this one: If I add high quality ingredients such as shea butter and jojoba and all that good stuff to regular/instant conditioner, haven't I turned it into a deep conditioner of salon quality standards?? Or is that logic too good to be true?

Also, protein treatments...light/medium/heavy? Huh?? If I throw an egg in some condish is it light medium? what if I throw in 2 eggs?? Is it the grams of protein or the type?? (wheat? silk amino? collagen? keratin?) HUH??


----------



## fwilliams

xxCami said:


> My kind of thread..
> 
> so .. what is IMO?
> Chelating?? Is that like Clarifying...
> How do you bump a thread?
> 
> Honestly, I just type the word bump with some characters.. and I think it gets moved.
> 
> What is that hard stuff that people put on their nails at the salon. It dries clear and has to be dryed with a UV light I think. Its quick and the nails come out beautiful. It isnt acrylic either..
> 
> wow Ihave so many questions.
> They will come out through out the day. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I garuntee.
> 
> I have a lot of blonde moments on here.


 


I got the nail one!... Its a UV gel that cures under UV light. The shine lasts a whole two weeks. Really, it can be done over acrylic or natural nails... found this link for info. http://www.hooked-on-nails.com/uvgel.html I loved mine... no sitting and waiting for nails to dry, the gel cures in 2 minutes I think. I loved my nails!


----------



## ProjectWLhair

curlyninjagirl said:


> I am stumped on this one: If I add high quality ingredients such as shea butter and jojoba and all that good stuff to regular/instant conditioner, haven't I turned it into a deep conditioner of salon quality standards?? Or is that logic too good to be true?
> 
> Also, protein treatments...light/medium/heavy? Huh?? If I throw an egg in some condish is it light medium? what if I throw in 2 eggs?? Is it the grams of protein or the type?? (wheat? silk amino? collagen? keratin?) HUH??


 


Bumping for ya....


----------



## catgurl

curlyninjagirl said:


> I am stumped on this one: If I add high quality ingredients such as shea butter and jojoba and all that good stuff to regular/instant conditioner, haven't I turned it into a deep conditioner of salon quality standards?? Or is that logic too good to be true?
> 
> Also, protein treatments...light/medium/heavy? Huh?? If I throw an egg in some condish is it light medium? what if I throw in 2 eggs?? Is it the grams of protein or the type?? (wheat? silk amino? collagen? keratin?) HUH??



I'm not a veteran member but I would say yes.  I've had great experience adding high quality ingredients to regular condish. However I make sure the reg condish is natural or at least has no cones or mineral oil either.  I don't want my add-on to react badly to the other chemicals.

Re: protein, my research found that animal protein = med/heavy and vegetable protein = light. But there are probably degrees within that. I've never tried egg, but my hair likes frequent light protein treatments and I use yogurt mixed with Ayurvedic powders.

The Natural Haven is a good blog for info on the science of hair.  Here's a link to her post on protein: http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/06/size-matters-protein-conditioning-part.html


----------



## ceebee3

What are sisterlocks?


----------



## LovelyNaps26

sisterlocks are small dreadlocks. the woman below is wearing sisterlocks. she is also the official founder of sisterlocks


file:///C:/Users/Geniece/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-8.pngfile:///C:/Users/Geniece/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-9.pngfile:///C:/Users/Geniece/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-10.png


----------



## ceebee3

THANK YOU!  



LovelyNaps26 said:


> sisterlocks are small dreadlocks. the woman below is wearing sisterlocks. she is also the official founder of sisterlocks
> 
> 
> file:///C:/Users/Geniece/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-8.pngfile:///C:/Users/Geniece/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-9.pngfile:///C:/Users/Geniece/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-10.png


----------



## curlyninjagirl

catgurl said:


> I'm not a veteran member but I would say yes. I've had great experience adding high quality ingredients to regular condish. However I make sure the reg condish is natural or at least has no cones or mineral oil either. I don't want my add-on to react badly to the other chemicals.
> 
> Re: protein, my research found that animal protein = med/heavy and vegetable protein = light. But there are probably degrees within that. I've never tried egg, but my hair likes frequent light protein treatments and I use yogurt mixed with Ayurvedic powders.
> 
> The Natural Haven is a good blog for info on the science of hair. Here's a link to her post on protein: http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/06/size-matters-protein-conditioning-part.html


Woohoo! Thank you for the answers and the link. Very informative. I love LHCF!


----------



## VirtuousBeauty

If your relaxed is your hair type a default Type 1 regardless of how your hair was in its natural state?


----------



## VirtuousBeauty

bumping..........................


----------



## curlyninjagirl

I see quite a few posts about shedding. My question is: What's the big concern over shedding? I thought that was what hair was supposed to do. Or is it a different meaning than what I'm thinking of, like hair loss or breakage?? :scratchch


----------



## Aggie

VirtuousBeauty said:


> If your relaxed is your hair type a default Type 1 regardless of how your hair was in its natural state?


 Your hair type does not change because you relaxed it VB. You will simply have 4a relaxed hair, not 1a hair.


----------



## A856

to all my ayurveda users......

so am I suppose to co-wash with my powder/condish mix every day, every other day??
or co-wash with the mix, then tea rinse the next and so forth??

Or I dont' know I'm a lil confused :-/ HELP!!! 

ETA: also can one transition easier by doing ayurveda regimen??


----------



## Aggie

A856 said:


> to all my ayurveda users......
> 
> so am I suppose to co-wash with my powder/condish mix every day, every other day??
> or co-wash with the mix, then tea rinse the next and so forth??
> 
> Or I dont' know I'm a lil confused :-/ HELP!!!
> 
> ETA: also can one transition easier by doing ayurveda regimen??


 

I don't know about washing/rinsing with the powders everyday but I do know that there was a member here that did the rinses 3 times a week and got great results, but she never combed/detangled it in that time. These powders have a tendency to leave the hair a little hard, ie, strong, so be very careful during your detangling sessions.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

I know the purpose of clarifying is to remove product build-up but how do you know if you need to clarify? My hair doesn't feel oily or anything. . .

Also is there anything particular that I have to do after clarifying? And do I have to DC after?


----------



## chasturner84

YaniraNaturally said:


> I know the purpose of clarifying is to remove product build-up but how do you know if you need to clarify? My hair doesn't feel oily or anything. . .
> 
> Also is there anything particular that I have to do after clarifying? And do I have to DC after?


 
I know that I need to clarify when my hair becomes dull & lifeless...or weighed down. I know that it's time to clarify when my staple products no longer work the way they are designed. Unless you use a lot of product on your hair everyday, you can get away with not clarifying often...like 1-2 times a month. I always start the month off with stripped (clarified) hair. I then use a protein condish and then DC with a deep moisturising condish. I follow with the remainder of my regimen (leave ins and sealing with oil).


----------



## YaniraNaturally

chasturner84 said:


> I know that I need to clarify when my hair becomes dull & lifeless...or weighed down. I know that it's time to clarify when my staple products no longer work the way they are designed. Unless you use a lot of product on your hair everyday, you can get away with not clarifying often...like 1-2 times a month. I always start the month off with stripped (clarified) hair. I then use a protein condish and then DC with a deep moisturising condish. I follow with the remainder of my regimen (leave ins and sealing with oil).



Thanks, I've never clarified in my life  (or at least in the 3 years I've been doing my hair) so I guess now would be a good time! Thank you for your response!


----------



## WhoIAm

Not sure if this has been asked since I last saw this thread, but here's my dumb question.

What's the rule of thumb when posting in old (more than 1 or 2 years) threads as opposed to creating a new one? 

TIA.


----------



## Nix08

I like this thread

At my last trim appointment (a dry trim) the hair dresser asked me if I do my own hair (relaxer) once I said yes she said that my hair had buildup, was burnt and dry....she said it had good elasticity and was porous.  Can you tell elasticity and porosity when the hair is dry (she didnt' pull on the hair or anything just did the trim as asked?  Can your hair have elasticity and be dry? 
I'm skeptical because she didn't know what dusting was (I understand most don't) but she also only knew of henna as a colouring agent.  I'm trying to figure out if she's a keeper or not


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nix08 said:


> I like this thread
> 
> At my last trim appointment (a dry trim) the hair dresser asked me if I do my own hair (relaxer) once I said yes she said that my hair had buildup, was burnt and dry....she said it had good elasticity and was porous. Can you tell elasticity and porosity when the hair is dry (she didnt' pull on the hair or anything just did the trim as asked? Can your hair have elasticity and be dry?
> I'm skeptical because she didn't know what dusting was (I understand most don't) but she also only knew of henna as a colouring agent. I'm trying to figure out if she's a keeper or not


 

She should have explained more. The hair can be eithier low porosity or overly porous. 

Read this to help you understand better
Keep It Simple Sista: Porous Hair

Elastic hair is hair that has the perfect balance of moisture. It bounces back very quickly when pulled be it wet or dry.


----------



## Nix08

Thank you very much Myjourney2009...I can't say I trusted her opinion entirely and this confirmed it.  By the time I visited her my hair had become elastic (it certainly wasn't at the beginning of my journey then had gotten overly moisturized).  My hair at this point isn't overly porous nor has low porosity, it's at a good place. I guess I can feel confident in what I've learned her on LHCF



Myjourney2009 said:


> She should have explained more. The hair can be eithier low porosity or overly porous.
> 
> Read this to help you understand better
> Keep It Simple Sista: Porous Hair
> 
> Elastic hair is hair that has the perfect balance of moisture. It bounces back very quickly when pulled be it wet or dry.


----------



## Sianna

I don't know if this question has been asked or not, and I think it pertains more to relaxed hair rather than natural, but what is a "doobie?" I've heard that word many times but was afraid to ask what it was because I thought people would give me the side-eye. Like I was already supposed to know what it means!


----------



## Americka

Sianna said:


> I don't know if this question has been asked or not, and I think it pertains more to relaxed hair rather than natural, but what is a "doobie?" I've heard that word many times but was afraid to ask what it was because I thought people would give me the side-eye. Like I was already supposed to know what it means!


I understand it to mean hair that is "wrapped." How to Wrap Hair in a Doobie | eHow.com





​


----------



## tmhuggiebear

I noticed that some of the ends of my hair are bent at a 90 degree angle. Now I can tell that is not good, but what exactly does it mean? When it bends like that does it mean the hair is dry, split etc.? And what can I do to prevent it?


----------



## Americka

tmhuggiebear said:


> I noticed that some of the ends of my hair are bent at a 90 degree angle. Now I can tell that is not good, but what exactly does it mean? When it bends like that does it mean the hair is dry, split etc.? And what can I do to prevent it?



*Determine the different types of split ends*. There  are more variations of split ends than you think. If any strands of your  hair look like this, you need to get it treated.



The regular split. This is the most common form of split end, where there is just one split at the end of a strand.
Triple/Multiple splits. It looks like a regular split, but there could be three, four, or even five splits on the same end.
Feather/Tree splits. These are split ends that appear all over a  strand of hair, either all on one side or switching off like in the  image.
Double Y splits. This is when a split forms into another split.
Long or Deep splits. If you haven't detected a regular split in a long time, then one end of the split just keeps on growing.
Baby splits. The beginning of a new split. These _will_ get worse.
Tapered splits. These are just a regular strand but then begin getting thinner and thinner towards the end.
White spot splits. Pieces of a stand of hair tapered in and then tapered out (and repeated).
Offshoot splits. There is a white spot (a "thickening split" that then returned to normal).
Thickening splits. As said in the photo, the split has formed but the ends aren't separated yet.
*Incomplete splits.* The split has formed, but then joined together at the end and kept on growing.


----------



## Relentless

When you are wearing a bun for protective styling, how do you keep your ends moisturized when tucking the ends under the bun?


----------



## tmhuggiebear

Americka said:


> *Determine the different types of split ends*. There are more variations of split ends than you think. If any strands of your hair look like this, you need to get it treated.
> 
> 
> 
> The regular split. This is the most common form of split end, where there is just one split at the end of a strand.
> Triple/Multiple splits. It looks like a regular split, but there could be three, four, or even five splits on the same end.
> Feather/Tree splits. These are split ends that appear all over a strand of hair, either all on one side or switching off like in the image.
> Double Y splits. This is when a split forms into another split.
> Long or Deep splits. If you haven't detected a regular split in a long time, then one end of the split just keeps on growing.
> Baby splits. The beginning of a new split. These _will_ get worse.
> Tapered splits. These are just a regular strand but then begin getting thinner and thinner towards the end.
> White spot splits. Pieces of a stand of hair tapered in and then tapered out (and repeated).
> Offshoot splits. There is a white spot (a "thickening split" that then returned to normal).
> Thickening splits. As said in the photo, the split has formed but the ends aren't separated yet.
> *Incomplete splits.* The split has formed, but then joined together at the end and kept on growing.


 

Thank you so much for this. Glad to know what this actually is. Now it's time for treatment. Guess it's time for me up my moisturization!


----------



## FRESHstart101

longhairdreamzz said:


> What exactly does DH mean?erplexed




oh sweet baby jesus i thought i was the only one ...


----------



## iri9109

FRESHstart101 said:


> oh sweet baby jesus i thought i was the only one ...


dear husband/hubby


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Some people add moisturizer to their ends and seal with oil.  Or sometimes they might skip the moisturizer and use one of the oils that penetrate the hair like coconut or olive oil.


----------



## tmhuggiebear

Ok I got another one. I know this one is gonna sound really dumb but here it goes...

When exactly am I supposed to detangle my hair? One minute I hear to detangle my hair in the shower with conditioner then the next I hear to never detangle one wet hair because it's most fragile. And then it goes back to never detangle on dry hair. 



Somebody help me out! When is the right time to detangle?


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

You detangle your hair however is easiest for you. Some use a wide tooth comb, others their fingers... it really depends on whatever helps you retain your length.


----------



## Nix08

tmhuggiebear said:


> Ok I got another one. I know this one is gonna sound really dumb but here it goes...
> 
> When exactly am I supposed to detangle my hair? One minute I hear to detangle my hair in the shower with conditioner then the next I hear to never detangle one wet hair because it's most fragile. And then it goes back to never detangle on dry hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody help me out! When is the right time to detangle?


 
That's a good question I think the answer is something like this:  Do not detangle on dry hair always put something in it before you come through it. (Perhaps you can finger detangle on dry hair).  It's best to detangle in the shower (extremely gently) because you can use the conditioner and the power or the water and gravity to help you get through the tangles.  If you choose to detangle outside of the shower (I do a little more detangling outside of the shower) make sure to have sufficient leave in products to ease in that process as well.


----------



## Simply_elle

What in the world does the pound sign after a phrase or statement mean? I.E. #havenotaclue??? LOL!


----------



## Nix08

I am curious too.


----------



## Gleek

Simply_elle said:


> What in the world does the pound sign after a phrase or statement mean? I.E. #havenotaclue??? LOL!




When you do that on twitter it becomes a trending topic (like a subject) and every tweet that has that can be viewed in its own time line.


----------



## ellebelle88

I hope this hasn't been asked before but I gotta know: 

Where are people getting those silly gifs from? You know when someone posts a crazy or funny thread and someone else will come in and post a funny graphic? Where do people go for those animations/pictures?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

ljbee said:


> I hope this hasn't been asked before but I gotta know:
> 
> Where are people getting those silly gifs from? You know when someone posts a crazy or funny thread and someone else will come in and post a funny graphic? Where do people go for those animations/pictures?


 
There is a website called GifBin.  I'm sure other's have more sites that they could suggest.


----------



## Rae81

everytime i see the title of this thread i always think: "Better than anyone i know", i got that off a tv show or movie. its always makes me smile


----------



## topnotch1010

kestia said:


> Not sure if this has been asked since I last saw this thread, but here's my dumb question.
> 
> What's the rule of thumb when posting in old (more than 1 or 2 years) threads as opposed to creating a new one?
> 
> TIA.



If it's more than a year old, create a new one. My personal rule of thumb. 



Relentless said:


> When you are wearing a bun for protective styling, how do you keep your ends moisturized when tucking the ends under the bun?



Make sure your ends are moisturized well before tucking them in the bun and they shouldn't dry out because they're not being exposed to the air. I like to moisturize with a mix of water and conditioner spray and seal with olive oil.



tmhuggiebear said:


> Ok I got another one. I know this one is gonna sound really dumb but here it goes...
> 
> When exactly am I supposed to detangle my hair? One minute I hear to detangle my hair in the shower with conditioner then the next I hear to never detangle one wet hair because it's most fragile. And then it goes back to never detangle on dry hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody help me out! When is the right time to detangle?



I know what you mean. it can be confusing. I find it a LOT easier if I detangle in the shower under running water. The pressure from the water helps.


----------



## Adaobi

Can you use a mild protein conditioner [AOGPB], followed by moisturing conditioner [AOHSR] for your every wash?


----------



## D.Lisha

Sianna said:


> I don't know if this question has been asked or not, and I think it pertains more to relaxed hair rather than natural, but what is a "doobie?" I've heard that word many times but was afraid to ask what it was because I thought people would give me the side-eye. Like I was already supposed to know what it means!


'

@Sianna, down here in the South (South Carolina, to be exact) A "doobie-wrap" Is a simple wrap with curls on the top.....as seen below:


















I think the last picture depicts the hair-style best.....I'd choose a "doobie" wrap over a "flat" wrap anyway


----------



## dancinstallion

Adaobi said:


> Can you use a mild protein conditioner [AOGPB], followed by moisturing conditioner [AOHSR] for your every wash?


 
Yes you can and it just depends on how your hair handles the protein. Just watch out for protein overload but that shouldn't be a problem with a light protein treatment and a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## D.Lisha

OMGeee...sorry those darn pictures are so big!


----------



## D.Lisha

This thread really helps out alot.....tell me why I was always under the assumption that "DH" stood for "Da Hubby" 
Anywho...I'm not sure if this question has been posted before...but what I'd like to know is....What the heck does TWA stand for? "Tiny Wavy Afro?"


----------



## Nix08

Bumping - I want to know what TWA stands for too.


----------



## SimJam

Teeny Weenie Afro


----------



## D.Lisha

^^Thanks SimJam...I was close


----------



## shiney_sapphire

I’m sure this has been asked, but I couldn’t find the thread.  Ok, what is the etiquette when somebody is so excited about something (style,product  etc.)or want the other members to try something and their hair is …..how can I say it….a hot mess!   Maybe it is the quality of pictures but sometimes I’m like No thank you.   I find myself not saying anything because I don’t want to be rude, but I want to say try something else because that is not working.erplexed


----------



## NJoy

D.Lisha said:


> '
> 
> @Sianna, down here in the South (South Carolina, to be exact) A "doobie-wrap" Is a simple wrap with curls on the top.....as seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last picture depicts the hair-style best.....I'd choose a "doobie" wrap over a "flat" wrap anyway


 
So OT but, girl, you did an awesome job with the effects in these pics. You have mad skillz. And you look BEAUTIFUL too. BONUS!!!


----------



## D.Lisha

^^^Aww thankz Njoy! *blushes*
Graphic Design is my PASSION


----------



## yaya24

shiney_sapphire said:


> I’m sure this has been asked, but I couldn’t find the thread. Ok, what is the etiquette when somebody is so excited about something (style,product etc.)or want the other members to try something and their hair is …..how can I say it….a hot mess! Maybe it is the quality of pictures but sometimes I’m like No thank you. I find myself not saying anything because I don’t want to be rude, but I want to say try something else because that is not working.erplexed


 
The golden rule.. 

Or give your suggestion it in a constructive manner.

For example:

_I'm glad you liked product XYZ.. but have you ever tried ABC for your hair? I hear it is awesome too._


If you have no suggestion or know that you will come off as rude.. then continue doing what you currently do..


----------



## 4bforreal!!!

What does yogurt do for natural heads? Is it damaging?


----------



## hannan

OK, ya'll. 

What exactly is your hair supposed to feel like after a protein treatment? I know everyone says stronger but my hair always feels exactly like it did before I put anything on it. erplexed


----------



## Nix08

What does 50-11 mean?


----------



## Moopeh

hannan said:


> OK, ya'll.
> 
> What exactly is your hair supposed to feel like after a protein treatment? I know everyone says stronger but my hair always feels exactly like it did before I put anything on it. erplexed




When I do a protein treatment it feels the same, but it doesn't feel like its about to snap every time I touch it or like its just stretching out instead of resisting when I pull it..  Any mushiness or breakage I was experiencing just stop.


----------



## iri9109

Nix08 said:


> What does 50-11 mean?



its not literal, its just a term/number to express an excessive amount of something


----------



## CurliDiva

If someone gives you a compliment on your hair (and you BOUGHT it).....are you obligated to say that it is not growing out of your scalp??


----------



## iri9109

CurliDiva said:


> If someone gives you a compliment on your hair (and you BOUGHT it).....are you obligated to say that it is not growing out of your scalp??



nope, if they say its pretty, you can just say thank you and keep it moving...but if they're asking how long it took to get to that length and what do you do, and complimenting on how fast its grown, then i wouldnt want to mislead the person, so i would tell them it was a weave/ wig....its technically not an obligation though


----------



## wheezy807

This is the thread for me because i feeel reaally dumb asking these two questions.....so what does YT stand for? I know it's not youtube, lol.

Also what's this thing with not quoting the OP pics? I know that everyone has their personal preference but why? Does quoting pics make them more easy to copy? I don't get it. TIA.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

I think YT is Whitey as in white people.


----------



## wheezy807

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I think YT is Whitey as in white people.


Ok, i got that part but i was actually thinking the Y and T actually stood for something, lol.

ETA, OKay i got it.


----------



## yaya24

wheezy807 said:


> This is the thread for me because i feeel reaally dumb asking these two questions.....so what does *YT* stand for? I know it's not youtube, lol.
> 
> Also what's this thing with not quoting the OP pics? I know that everyone has their personal preference but why? Does quoting pics make them more easy to copy? I don't get it. TIA.


 
Youtube or uncolored folks..  

The reason some people say not to quote their pics... is because when/if they decide to *poof* the pic.. your quoted pic will never dissapear unless they hunt you down and ask you to remove the pic.


----------



## Relentless

Why is it necessary to use a diffuser on a dryer?  How does that benefit the hair?


----------



## Americka

Relentless said:


> Why is it necessary to use a diffuser on a dryer?  How does that benefit the hair?


My understanding is that a diffuser dries the hair without disturbing the curls and causing frizziness.


----------



## cocosweet

I feel dopey for asking but, what is the difference between hair that's spongy and hair that's cottony?


----------



## Damaged but not out

look where did "msa" go, thats what i want to kno before 2011


----------



## ycj1

I have one, I am in braids and I think once I did read a post about growth. My question is is it true that you measure yr growth in the braids from the base of the braid to the new growth on how loose it is? Meaning if I braid or rebraid a braid I have noticed within 2 weeks I have a half inch of new growth. It is so loose where I have to rebraid it. I hope this is not confusing. Or since I normally wear my braids pulled together in a pony tail could it be that I have stretched out the braid extension and my hair is more exposed? Giving the illusion of growth.


----------



## Solitude

Damaged but not out said:


> look *where did "msa" go*, thats what i want to kno before 2011



OMG, I've been wanting to know this for the longest time!!!! I took a break from the board, and then she just disappeared.


----------



## Urban

ycj1 said:


> I have one, I am in braids and I think once I did read a post about growth. My question is is it true that you measure yr growth in the braids from the base of the braid to the new growth on how loose it is? Meaning if I braid or rebraid a braid I have noticed within 2 weeks I have a half inch of new growth. It is so loose where I have to rebraid it. I hope this is not confusing. Or since I normally wear my braids pulled together in a pony tail could it be that I have stretched out the braid extension and my hair is more exposed? Giving the illusion of growth.



I wouldn't attribute all half an inch to new growth in two weeks. I'm sure your hair would have grown some in two weeks, so some would be growth, some would be where the extension has slipped back. I guess it depends on how you braid. Some may braids a bit tight so that there's not that much slippage, therefore their measurements wouldn't be too far off. Whereas some braids more loosely and measuring in that manner might be a bit more inaccurate. Maybe you could just measure only when your hair doesn't have an extension in it. That way you don't have to worry about the slippage.

I wouldn't get too caught up in measurements though.


----------



## LushLox

Damaged but not out said:


> look where did "msa" go, thats what i want to kno before 2011





Solitude said:


> OMG, I've been wanting to know this for the longest time!!!! I took a break from the board, and then she just disappeared.



msa got banned. It's a shame as I like her.


----------



## ycj1

Urban said:


> I wouldn't attribute all half an inch to new growth in two weeks. I'm sure your hair would have grown some in two weeks, so some would be growth, some would be where the extension has slipped back. I guess it depends on how you braid. Some may braids a bit tight so that there's not that much slippage, therefore their measurements wouldn't be too far off. Whereas some braids more loosely and measuring in that manner might be a bit more inaccurate. Maybe you could just measure only when your hair doesn't have an extension in it. That way you don't have to worry about the slippage.
> 
> I wouldn't get too caught up in measurements though.


As a matter of fact I braid tight enough to where there would not be slippage. It tells me where I am going in growth, but I also see yr point.


----------



## Relentless

What does HTH mean?


----------



## cocosweet

Relentless said:


> What does HTH mean?


hope that helps.


----------



## adnolej

Ok, glad I saw this thread. What is "PS" an acronym for?


----------



## Americka

adnolej said:


> Ok, glad I saw this thread. What is "PS" an acronym for?


Protective Styling


----------



## CityGirlLuv

adnolej said:


> Ok, glad I saw this thread. What is "PS" an acronym for?



I'm sure you don't mean Post script, so the next thing I can think of is Photoshop.


----------



## Qtee

D.Lisha said:


> '
> 
> @Sianna, down here in the South (South Carolina, to be exact) A "doobie-wrap" Is a simple wrap with curls on the top.....as seen below:


Thanks I always wanted to know what I doobie wrap was too..


----------



## Janet'

CityGirlLuv said:


> I'm sure you don't mean Post script, so the next thing I can think of is Photoshop.





Or could it mean Protective Style?


----------



## divachyk

Janet' said:


> Or could it mean Protective Style?


My vote goes to Protective Style.


----------



## CarmelCupcake

What does TWA mean?


----------



## Lita

Hi! When I say PS (Protective Style)...



I know because I'm a (PROTECTIVE STYLE) Junkie...lol Buns,Braids & Twists!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Americka

CarmelCupcake said:


> What does TWA mean?


Teeny Weeny Afro


----------



## Lita

CarmelCupcake said:


> What does TWA mean?



Teeny weeny afro...(Very close afro hair cut)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Op: Great Thread....Let the questions FLOW...







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ATLcutey20

i got one (or a couple). who is Niko's cousin? and why do people want to meet him/her? 

and for that matter....who is Niko?erplexed is it like a inside joke?


----------



## JDenni81

Ok I ordered the MT. How do I use it?


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

ATLcutey20 said:


> i got one (or a couple). who is Niko's cousin? and why do people want to meet him/her?
> 
> and for that matter....who is Niko?erplexed is it like a inside joke?



If you look at the very bottom of the page, you'll see this: Site Maintenance Nikos Dimopoulos - www.niden.net

When you want to ask someone if they know about LHCF but don't want to look stupid, you ask if they're Nikos's cousin.


----------



## Americka

ATLcutey20 said:


> i got one (or a couple). who is Niko's cousin? and why do people want to meet him/her?
> 
> and for that matter....who is Niko?erplexed is it like a inside joke?


Nikos' "cousin" is anyone who belongs to LHCF. Most of the ladies enjoy spotting or meeting other women who belong to the forum.

Nikos Dimopoulos is the site maintenance administrator. His name is found at the very bottom of the webpage. Occasionally he'll pop into a thread and answer pertinent questions related to the operation of the site.


----------



## cornaline

What does TLC stands for ? Sorry if it has been asked already.


----------



## Americka

cornaline said:


> What does TLC stands for ? Sorry if it has been asked already.


Tender Loving Care


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

Luckygirl81 said:


> everytime i see the title of this thread i always think: "Better than anyone i know", i got that off a tv show or movie. its always makes me smile


 
Me too! I think I heard it on an episode of Golden Girls...lol. Anyway my dumb question is how is rollersetting not direct heat, and better for your hair than blow drying?  It takes an hour plus to rollerset my hair and only 15 minutes to blow dry.


----------



## JDenni81

what is cowash?


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

JDenni81 said:


> what is cowash?


Washing your hair with conditioner only.


----------



## JDenni81

ooohhh thanks so much!!


----------



## topnotch1010

sophiabelul said:


> Me too!* I think I heard it on an episode of Golden Girls...*lol. Anyway my dumb question is how is rollersetting not direct heat, and better for your hair than blow drying?  It takes an hour plus to rollerset my hair and only 15 minutes to blow dry.



I remember that. Dorothy said that to Rose. I miss that show...


----------



## ATLcutey20

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> If you look at the very bottom of the page, you'll see this: Site Maintenance Nikos Dimopoulos - www.niden.net
> 
> When you want to ask someone if they know about LHCF but don't want to look stupid, you ask if they're Nikos's cousin.


 


Americka said:


> Nikos' "cousin" is anyone who belongs to LHCF. Most of the ladies enjoy spotting or meeting other women who belong to the forum.
> 
> Nikos Dimopoulos is the site maintenance administrator. His name is found at the very bottom of the webpage. Occasionally he'll pop into a thread and answer pertinent questions related to the operation of the site.


 
thank you ladies! now i feel like i'm not out of the loop!


----------



## havilland

SUPER SWEET said:


> Forgive me if it's been asked.... Im a transitioner. Why does my scalp become tender at times?
> Why are my relaxed ends more tangled than the natural hair?
> 
> Does relaxing for years change the intial new growth?


 

here is one i just learned, since i am new at transitioning....my stylist who has a specialty in helping relaxed or texlaxed women transition, says that relaxers and products like them (texturizers, no lye, and lye relaxers, etc) numb the scalp to a degree.  i guess from the chemicals....so when you stop relaxing, your scalp starts to "feel" again.  it may seem tender for awhile until you get used to it.  (this may take months)erplexed

hth.......


----------



## havilland

sophiabelul said:


> Me too! I think I heard it on an episode of Golden Girls...lol. Anyway my dumb question is how is rollersetting not direct heat, and better for your hair than blow drying? It takes an hour plus to rollerset my hair and only 15 minutes to blow dry.


 
blow drying applies heat directly to each strand of hair.  the speed in which the hair dries is actually a negative because the water is basically being "burned" off each strand.  if done excessively or without heat protectant can cause damage to the cuticle of the hair and lead to breakage, etc.

rollersetting uses a lower heat setting than blow dryers and the hot air doesn't directly touch each strand of hair.  instead the heat circulates through the dryer and only directly touches some of the hair.  the hair directly hit by the heat is hair that is usually in the middle of the strand which is stronger than the entire length of the hair being exposed to hot air like in blow drying.  also because the air circulates through the dryer and your hair is wet, the water evaporates, allowing the hair to dry, opposed to the water being "burned" off by the hot air of a blow dryer.

a good way to think of it, is slow baking something with a foil cover on top so the food steams and remains moisturized but still cooks.  opposed to frying something in a dry pan. (typing that just made me want some fried chicken.....)

hth


----------



## divachyk

OT: I just started lurking this thread around page 40...these are some great questions! Looks like I'll be reading 1-39 and jotting down some notes wherever I lack.


----------



## JDenni81

Should I use a leave in conditioner in addition to a regular conditioner? I am interested in trying Salerm 21- Leave in. But I also use Etaé Silk Protein Conditioner.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn

havilland said:


> blow drying applies heat directly to each strand of hair.  the speed in which the hair dries is actually a negative because the water is basically being "burned" off each strand.  if done excessively or without heat protectant can cause damage to the cuticle of the hair and lead to breakage, etc.
> 
> rollersetting uses a lower heat setting than blow dryers and the hot air doesn't directly touch each strand of hair.  instead the heat circulates through the dryer and only directly touches some of the hair.  the hair directly hit by the heat is hair that is usually in the middle of the strand which is stronger than the entire length of the hair being exposed to hot air like in blow drying.  also because the air circulates through the dryer and your hair is wet, the water evaporates, allowing the hair to dry, opposed to the water being "burned" off by the hot air of a blow dryer.
> 
> a good way to think of it, is slow baking something with a foil cover on top so the food steams and remains moisturized but still cooks.  opposed to frying something in a dry pan. (typing that just made me want some fried chicken.....)
> 
> hth



Thank you so  much for such a detailed and informative answer. It makes sense now!


----------



## Kimgirl50

SOOO. When I want to straighten my I hair. I apply heat protectant then blow dry. Do I have to re-apply it to flat iron?


----------



## Solitude

Cream Tee said:


> msa got banned. It's a shame as I like her.



 I know some of her responses were controversial, but....dang . I enjoyed reading her posts. She kept me thinking, even if I didn't agree. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Americka

Kimgirl50 said:


> SOOO. When I want to straighten my I hair. I apply heat protectant then blow dry. Do I have to re-apply it to flat iron?


You don't have to. Some do and some don't. It all depends on what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Relentless

When you wear the bun as a protective style,  how do you keep your ends from getting looking hard when you tuck the ends underneath?  I moisture my ends very well with oil and conditioner, even the LTR.  When I take the ends out after wearing the bun all day, my ends look hard sometimes and when I comb, hair come out.


----------



## A856

pookaloo83 said:


>


 
How do you do this?? I see a lot of people doing this. How/where do you find the clips???

Forgive me if this has been asked before...


----------



## divachyk

Relentless said:


> When you wear the bun as a protective style,  how do you keep your ends from getting looking hard when you tuck the ends underneath?  I moisture my ends very well with oil and conditioner, even the LTR.  When I take the ends out after wearing the bun all day, my ends look hard sometimes and when I comb, hair come out.


To me, it sounds like your hair doesn't like the products you're using OR it could be your bunning technique. My moisturizer is Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer and seal with avocado oil. I ponytail my hair and then fan my hair around (like how you would if you were doing a donut bun) to form a bun and pin the hair. So my "tucking my ends" is done with fanning my hair around in a bun. I don't actually tuck my ends under the ponytail holder. Hope that makes sense. Questions? Let me know.


----------



## RockRideTrue

JDenni81 said:


> Should I use a leave in conditioner in addition to a regular conditioner? I am interested in trying Salerm 21- Leave in. But I also use Etaé Silk Protein Conditioner.



People usually use a leave in conditioner b/c the regular one gets washed out, and as the hair drys you'll lose moisture, therefore you leave in a conditioner to keep your hair moist. Personally I don't skip this step b/c it has really helped in the styling and upkeep of my hair after I'm done washing. But whatever works for your hair, keep doing it. Another thing you can do if you think a leave in conditioner isn't for you is to apply your favorite oil to your damp hair to seal some moisture in. OR you can leave a little bit of your reg. condish in your hair and call it your leave in.


----------



## thebelleofelle

okkayye, for all the leave in reg conditioner ladies, how much reg con do you leave in? 


Is it similar as if you were cowashing your hair but instead of rinsing you just dry and jet???


or like what do you do??


----------



## Relentless

divachyk said:


> To me, it sounds like your hair doesn't like the products you're using OR it could be your bunning technique. My moisturizer is Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer and seal with avocado oil. I ponytail my hair and then fan my hair around (like how you would if you were doing a donut bun) to form a bun and pin the hair. So my "tucking my ends" is done with fanning my hair around in a bun. I don't actually tuck my ends under the ponytail holder. Hope that makes sense. Questions? Let me know.


Thank You Divachyk. From what you just said, I think I see what my problem is now.


----------



## divachyk

Relentless said:


> Thank You Divachyk. From what you just said, I think I see what my problem is now.


Try it and let me know how it works.


----------



## divachyk

glamourprincess said:


> okkayye, for all the leave in reg conditioner ladies, how much reg con do you leave in?
> 
> 
> Is it similar as if you were cowashing your hair but instead of rinsing you just dry and jet???
> 
> 
> or like what do you do??


I often wondered this and what I have found that it's situational, based on your hair needs. I typically work with my hair in 4 quadrants and was trying to stick with a nickel size amount per quadrant. To me, that wasn't enough, so now I just use my judgment. I apply until I feel it's enough. I find that I need more product when I'm deeper in a stretch than when I'm freshly TU'd. I'd be interested to hear if others find something different than what I have.


----------



## nkb115

OMG I can't believe I finally got through all 43 pages!  This thread is great, i've learned a lot.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## RainyDaze

I was unable to read all pages, so I apologize if this question has been posted already. I know what bsl stands for, but what does bsb mean?


----------



## TamedTresses

carsam said:


> I was unable to read all pages, so I apologize if this question has been posted already. I know what bsl stands for, but what does bsb mean?



Below shoulder blades...


----------



## MochaMooch

Apologies if this has already been asked but what is henna? I'm aware that some indians use henna for mendhi but I see some people posting that they use henna every two weeks in their regimen what exactly are the benefits for using it on hair?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

i got one.  what da hell is "BSB".  puleez break this down for a sista....


----------



## yaya24

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> i got one.  what da hell is "BSB".  puleez break this down for a sista....



Below shoulder blade


----------



## yaya24

MochaMooch said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked but what is henna? I'm aware that some indians use henna for mendhi but I see some people posting that they use henna every two weeks in their regimen what exactly are the benefits for using it on hair?



This site has alllllll the answers that you need on henna.
Henna for Hair

Its the same henna that they use for mendhi.. and many of them also use it in their hair


----------



## Nix08

What are single strand knots?


----------



## yaya24

Nix08 said:


> What are single strand knots?


 
Here is a great article on ssk

Detangling Natural Hair Knot Making You Happy?


----------



## g.lo

does hair grow better/faster with extension?


----------



## Nix08

yaya24 said:


> Here is a great article on ssk
> 
> Detangling Natural Hair Knot Making You Happy?


Thanks, I also wondered what SSK stood for you've answered that question too....


----------



## Pompous Blue

Nix08 said:


> What are single strand knots?





Nix08 said:


> Thanks, I also wondered what SSK stood for you've answered that question too....


To help further understand them, Mwedzi created a thread that included pictures of them. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...sion/461492-pictures-single-strand-knots.html


----------



## Nix08

Pompous Blue said:


> To help further understand them, Mwedzi created a thread that included pictures of them.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...sion/461492-pictures-single-strand-knots.html


Wow, these things are interesting!


----------



## Relentless

Okay, I have two questions.

I've never tried Argon oil.  Why is it so popular on this board?  I might want to try it.

Secondly, what exactly is tex-laxed hair?


----------



## Pompous Blue

Relentless said:


> Okay, I have two questions.
> 
> *I've never tried Argon oil.  Why is it so popular on this board?  I might want to try it*.


   It is just the product du jour of the hour. Moptop Maven says it best
The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: Calling All Mixologists: Five Stellar Ingredients You Won't Want To Be Without!



> *Argan Oil: *Although Argan Oil has been around for ages, it's popularity sky rocketed over the last few years due to manufacturing companies on the hunt for "exotic" ingredients to add "label appeal". These ingredients are usually marketed as "exotic", "rare" or "ancient secrets" and while effective, are usually a ploy to get more money from the consumers.
> 
> You can purchase your own argan oil from a reputable vendor that deals in raw ingredients to make sure you are actually getting 100% Argan Oil. Not the Soybean Oil + Argan Oil mix that is available on most of the cosmetic counters. *Add Argan Oil to your favorite conditioner, shampoo and leave-in to add shine, softness and increase combability. About a 1/4 teaspoon per application should suffice*.


 
  I’ve never bought the products sold at Sally’s or elsewhere. Argan oil is too far down the ingredient list, sometimes behind fragrance. So I just purchase the real thing and add it to my products – DCs, leave-ins, hot oil treatments, etc.

  I buy my oil from different vendors – lotioncrafter.com, camdengrey.com, fromnaturewithlove.com, etc.

  Some bloggers have predicted the next product du jour is going to be Black Cumin Seed oil or Black Seed oil.


----------



## tricie

Awesome thread, OP!  I wonder how come I'm just now seeing it...oh, well...I'm subscribing! 

What is the best way to flat iron thick, 4a transitioning hair...after a roller set, after Curlformers or after air drying in braids or twists?

TIA!


----------



## PracticallyMe

Sorry if this has been asked before, but some of those hair progress (t-shirts that monitor hair length) look professionally made. Are you all buying them from somewhere? If so, can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## yaya24

gentleness8 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but some of those hair progress (t-shirts that monitor hair length) look professionally made. Are you all buying them from somewhere? If so, can someone point me in the right direction?



you can order them already made on:
MANE & CHIC
edited to add:: also available on hairlista
Hairlista Inc.


----------



## Relentless

Pompous Blue said:


> It is just the product du jour of the hour. Moptop Maven says it best
> The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: Calling All Mixologists: Five Stellar Ingredients You Won't Want To Be Without!
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never bought the products sold at Sally’s or elsewhere. Argan oil is too far down the ingredient list, sometimes behind fragrance. So I just purchase the real thing and add it to my products – DCs, leave-ins, hot oil treatments, etc.
> 
> I buy my oil from different vendors – lotioncrafter.com, camdengrey.com, fromnaturewithlove.com, etc.
> 
> Some bloggers have predicted the next product du jour is going to be Black Cumin Seed oil or Black Seed oil.


Thank You for the information.


----------



## thebelleofelle

okay this may sound complete stupid but I have to ask...isn't detangling and combing the same thing???

someone plz explain this to me.


----------



## blessedandlucky

glamourprincess said:


> okay this may sound complete stupid but I have to ask...isn't detangling and combing the same thing???
> 
> someone plz explain this to me.



detangling refers to when your hair has been freshly washed. combing is after you have already detangled. at least that that's the definition that i work with.


----------



## amwcah

glamourprincess said:


> okay this may sound complete stupid but I have to ask...isn't detangling and combing the same thing???  someone plz explain this to me.



If your process of detangling is combing, then detangling = combing for you.  However, detangling with product, water, under running water and/or your fingers is the best process to detangle for me.  




blessedandlucky said:


> detangling refers to when your hair has been freshly washed. combing is after you have already detangled. at least that that's the definition that i work with.



The hair doesn't necessarily have to be freshly washed.  I detangle before washing to remove shedded hairs.


Detangling is a process of ridding your hair of tangles, knots, or anything that can cause damage or breakage to hair while manipulating.


----------



## liljoy

Ok I have a good one, what does
: lachen: means????


----------



## thebelleofelle

thankx for the response. I guess I'm detangling when I'm rinsing my hair and comb from the bottom to the top. I just don't see how ladies don't ever comb their hair after wash day. It seems to make more of a mess than help. I comb and brush eveyday, what's so wrong with that??


----------



## amwcah

glamourprincess said:


> thankx for the response. I guess I'm detangling when I'm rinsing my hair and comb from the bottom to the top. I just don't see how ladies don't ever comb their hair after wash day. It seems to make more of a mess than help. I comb and brush eveyday, what's so wrong with that??



The premise is the less manipulation, the better retention you will have.  Combs and brushes are hard on our delicate hair strands causing breakage.  

However, if you can comb and brush with ease without having hair fallout, then do want works for you. 

Some heads of hair can take that stress and others can't.  I know a comb can't easily glided through my hair and I'm relaxed.  Also, brushes tear my hair out from the root.


----------



## yaya24

liljoy said:


> Ok I have a good one, what does
> : lachen: means????


 
Its this icon:
 


remove the space between the first colon *: *and the letter *l *in your question.


----------



## Taleah2009

I want to buy a wig this weekend, I am going to braid my hair. Do you but a wig cap on over the braids? do they have satin wig caps?


----------



## amwcah

You always want to protect your hair from the mesh of the wig.  I put a wig cap over my braids.  However, wig caps are normally very tight and I am always concerned about my hairline when wearing wigs.  Sometimes I just use a plastic cap.  

I have never heard of a satin wig cap.  Depending on how it is made, I can see the wig slipping off.


----------



## thebelleofelle

heyy ladies thought something to ask after I just went PJ crazy on amazon...

is it okaye to use a protein leave in (Infusium 23) and then follow up with a moisturizing leave in (HE LTR or NTM) like at the same time/same day and seal with JBCO or is that a little OD


----------



## Relentless

JBCO-  How or when do you exactly apply this to your hair?  What is it supposed to do?  Is it mostly for natural or relaxed heads?  I am relaxed.


----------



## amwcah

Relentless said:


> JBCO-  How or when do you exactly apply this to your hair?  What is it supposed to do?  Is it mostly for natural or relaxed heads?  I am relaxed.



I use it two ways on my relaxed hair:

I have a Rosemary Oil/Castor Oil mix that I apply to my nape and edges to aid in growth.  

I use it to seal moisture in my hair after moisturizing.

Some people mix it with their hair products such as DC's.


----------



## divachyk

Relentless said:


> JBCO-  How or when do you exactly apply this to your hair?  What is it supposed to do?  Is it mostly for natural or relaxed heads?  I am relaxed.


I am relaxed and use it to oil my scalp on wash day and periodically use it on my edges throughout the week as I'm working to thicken my edges.


----------



## Niapb

Can someone please tell me what baggying is?


----------



## snugglez41685

Niapb said:


> Can someone please tell me what baggying is?


It is when u moistirize your hair and wear a shower cap on your poytail to maintain moisture on your ends. I did for my entire head with scurl. HTH


Sent from my Vortex using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ycj1

Can someone tell me what scritching the scalp means? TIA


----------



## Nonie

ycj1 said:


> Can someone tell me what scritching the scalp means? TIA



As far as hair is concerned, I believe it's using a scritcher on your scalp--a  bone/horn comb that can be used to massage your scalp and believed to increase hair growth: Welcome To Hairgasm's (I apologize in advance for any headaches you might get trying to peruse that site  )

Urban dictionary does have a different definition: Urban Dictionary: scritch


----------



## bride91501

Niapb said:


> Can someone please tell me what baggying is?


 
You can baggy just your ends (as was mentioned), or you can baggy your entire head.  Its a way to up the moisture content of your hair.


----------



## blessedandlucky

Speaking of castor oil, what's the difference between regular unrefined castor oil and jbco? I'm relaxed too and want to introduce it to thicken my hair. But...does it even really do that? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## afjhnsn

What is a clear rinse? Wht are rinses? I'm so confused. I could google, but I'd like someone here to explain it to me, pretty please


----------



## manter26

afjhnsn said:


> What is a clear rinse? Wht are rinses? I'm so confused. I could google, but I'd like someone here to explain it to me, pretty please



Rinses are temporary color. I think some range to semi-permanent and are less damaging than permanent hair dyes. Clear or cellophane rinses, deposit shine (not color) on the hair for a temporary amount of time. The way I view it is any color that doesn't need to be mixed with developer solution is a rinse.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts

Has anyone done box braids with extensions and NOT made the parts extra pretty and boxy? I am feeling mad lazy and dont want to be bothered, i will still part with a comb, just not too perfect.


----------



## Nonie

IrrationalThoughts said:


> Has anyone done box braids with extensions and NOT made the parts extra pretty and boxy? I am feeling mad lazy and dont want to be bothered, i will still part with a comb, just not too perfect.



I stopped making perfect straight parts several years ago when I saw how permanent they would become after a spell since I wore braids forever. So for my parts, I simply use my fingers and grab and part. The only pretty parts I worry about are those I might use when styling, but even that is not longer that serious to me. 

Once the braids are all in, the crooked parts cannot be seen.


----------



## cyrealla

how long is regular conditioner meant to be left in for  because theres never any instructions on how long to leave them in on the bottle


----------



## Rocky91

cyreal said:


> how long is regular conditioner meant to be left in for  because theres never any instructions on how long to leave them in on the bottle


when i use them, i usually leave them on for like 2-3 minutes. HTH.


----------



## cyrealla

Rocky91 said:


> when i use them, i usually leave them on for like 2-3 minutes. HTH.


 thank you i think i will leave it on for 5 minutes at least from now on


----------



## afrofaithful

What's considered thick, normal and thin hair? Pics please!! Thanks!!


----------



## Relentless

How do you "seal" with oil?  What is the process?


----------



## EllePixie

afrofaithful said:


> What's considered thick, normal and thin hair? Pics please!! Thanks!!



I don't have pics but Hair Boutique has a good description:



> Hair Texture/Hair Type Recommendations
> 
> Fine Hair Texture
> 
> Fine hair can be so soft and silky that it can actually feel like feathers.  Depending on the type of hair, treatment can vary. Fine hair can range from very thin to very thick.  It can be straight, wavy, curly or wiry.
> 
> Some experts believe that a perm will help blow out the cuticle on fine hair, giving it great body and movement.  Others believe that the chemicals may damage the hair.
> 
> Fine hair is often so slippery that it may have a difficult time holding a curl or set.  If you lust after a head of bouncy curls, consider using a light mousse on damp strands and using Velcro curlers to create curls.
> 
> If your hair does not hold a curl at all, try doing a wet set to lock in more tendrils.  Shampoo and towel dry hair, apply a light mousse and then wrap in curlers.  Sit under a hood dryer until hair is dry.  Carefully remove curlers and then replace with hot rollers.  Leave the rollers in until completely cool.  Remove curlers and carefully arrange curls with your fingers.  Spray with a good holding hairspray to retain the curls.
> 
> Fine Hair - Thin Density
> 
> Remedies for fine thin hair should start with a great volume-enhancing cut.  The hair should then be maintained with volume building hair care shampoos, products and styling tools.
> 
> The right hair care products can be utilized to give hair a thicker appearance, especially for straight strands or hair that is thinner at the root area and fuller near the ends.
> 
> The rule of thumb for fine, thin hair should be that a little goes a long way.  Avoid regular  or heavy hot oil and deep conditioning treatments which can flatten the cuticle resulting in limp, lanky locks. Instead, when warranted, use a light protein pack or hair mask followed by a clarifying shampoo.
> 
> Treat according to your hair's needs.  If you ends are dry, apply a conditioner only to the ends of your strands.
> 
> Perms, straighteners and color applied to fine thin locks may help to swell the hair shaft.  The down side to chemical treatments is that fine thin hair tends to be more fragile than other textures and types. Any form of chemical treatments should be considered on an individualized basis and keyed to your hair texture, type and overall condition
> Fine Hair - Medium Density
> 
> Depending on the growth pattern of fine, medium hair, volume enhancing products may or may not be appropriate.  A lot will depend on the condition of your hair and whether it is straight, curly or wavy.  Straight hair that grows fuller at the ends but thinner at the roots can benefit from a combination of volume shampoo on the roots and a light moisturizing shampoo formula on the middle and ends of the hair.  Follow with a light moisturizing rinse or a detangling spray with moderate conditioning properties.
> 
> Use a deep conditioning treatment on dry or damaged ends or middles once a month, or more often as needed.  Be careful not to apply hot oils or deep packs close to the roots or you may cause them to become lank or over conditioned.  Use a clarifying shampoo once a month if you acquire a lot of styling product building.
> 
> Fine Hair - Thick Density
> 
> Although fine hair is still very soft, if it is thick, it would not benefit from a volume enhancing hair care system.  Instead, use a moisturizing shampoo and conditioning rinse.  A light leave-in conditioner like Phyto's #7 would be appropriate, especially for dry middle or end sections.
> 
> If the hair is thick or wavy, it will require more moisturizing treatments include bi-monthly deep conditioning treatments.  Remember to concentrate any conditioner only on the ends and middles eliminating contact with the root area.
> 
> Fine thick hair is often better able to handle chemical treatments than fine thin hair.  Explore options for altering your natural texture with your professional hair consultant if desired.
> 
> Medium Hair Texture
> 
> Medium hair is the most common type of texture.   It also has the most styling flexibility of the three types.  Depending on the overall condition of your hair you may be able to use a shampoo for normal hair followed by a light conditioning rinse or a product that is combined with a detangling spray.
> 
> While a deeper conditioning treatment may be advantageous, evaluate your hair's condition and act accordingly.  If hair is chemically damaged or dry, treat with a moisturizing hair care regime followed by weekly deep conditioning masks or hot oil treatments.
> 
> Medium Hair - Thick Density
> 
> Medium hair that is thick can require some special expertise is achieving the proper balance and style because of the potential for excess bulkiness.
> 
> Although medium textured thick hair is ideal for almost all type of chemical treatments, it is important to keep hair well shaped and conditioned to minimize thickness. Longer hair will help compress some of the mass while gentle relaxing treatments will add bend and movement.
> 
> To maintain this hair texture and type in optimal condition use a regular moisturizing shampoo, conditioning rinse and leave-in conditioner.  Utilize hot oil and deep conditioning masks on a monthly basis, or as needed to keep hair soft and to help it lay flatter.
> 
> If oiliness at the roots and dryness near the ends is a problem, use a combination of products to address each challenge. Use a clarifying shampoo on the roots only.  Apply moisturizing shampoo on the middle and ends.  This will provide a balanced cleansing treatment.  Remember to only condition the sections of hair that will benefit directly from moisturizing.
> 
> Achieve increased resilience and shape-holding power from setting lotions, mousses and hair sprays. Medium textured hair hold sets well although the thicker the hair, the higher the risk that the weight of the hair will pull the curls or waves out.
> 
> When medium hair is in good, undamaged condition, it also benefits from flat and curling irons and hot curling tools.  When used with a heat protectant product, medium thick hair can also better withstand regular blow drying than other hair textures and types.
> 
> It should however be noted that the use of hot tools can have a drying effect on any type including medium thick hair if used too frequently or without a leave-in conditioning or heat protection product.
> 
> Coarse/Wiry Hair Texture
> 
> Coarse hair can feel heavy and rough as a result of the way that the cuticle scales lie flat against the hair shaft.  Coarse or wiry hair can also be coarse, medium or fine.
> 
> Depending on the coarseness of the hair and whether it is dry or damaged, use a moisturizing shampoo adjusted to the current condition of the hair.  Moisturizing shampoo can range from a light formula to very heavy.   Different shampoos and conditioners can perform different functions.  Moisturizing properties will vary by manufacturer and ingredients.
> 
> Coarse and wiry hair textures are not always the best candidates for chemical treatments.  A lot depends on the shape of the cuticle and whether hair is curly, wavy or kinky.  The overall condition of the hair plays a key role in the success of chemical applications.
> 
> Summary
> 
> Whether you have fine, medium, coarse or wiry textured hair that is thin, medium or thick, it can also be normal, oily, dry or damaged.  Remember as you customize a hair care program that provides maximum benefit for your own hair profile, be willing to adjust according to each of the variables that define your hair.  Since everyone's hair is uniquely their own, the hair care systems that they select must also be individualized and personalized.


----------



## EllePixie

Relentless said:


> How do you "seal" with oil?  What is the process?



First make sure you moisturize your hair (either with water or a water base moisturizer), then apply oil on top of your hair, which will hold in the moisture as your hair dries, and will decrease the moisture entering/leaving your hair due to humectants.


----------



## Incognitus

I've been natural since Sept 2008, but my hair is only around SL. No cuts, 1 bad salon press/hotcomb "frying" incident, and lack of constant conditions until mid-2010. Even at the average growth rate, shouldn't my hair be much longer. I've been depressed about my hair lately and am wondering what am I doing wrong.

OK, well, I guess my questions is: What constitutes a slow grower?


----------



## EllePixie

Incognitus said:


> I've been natural since Sept 2008, but my hair is only around SL. No cuts, 1 bad salon press/hotcomb "frying" incident, and lack of constant conditions until mid-2010. Even at the average growth rate, shouldn't my hair be much longer. I've been depressed about my hair lately and am wondering what am I doing wrong.
> 
> OK, well, I guess my questions is: What constitutes a slow grower?



Is it not growing or are you not retaining? I would say a slow grower is anything less than average.


----------



## Incognitus

Porosity

My hair dries abnormally fast. By reading many posts I've come to the conclusion that I have a porosity issue. But which is it: Do I lack porosity or is my hair too porous?


----------



## Incognitus

EllePixie said:


> Is it not growing or are you not retaining? I would say a slow grower is anything less than average.



At this point, I don't even know anymore erplexed. I never BC'd. I _think _all of my relaxed ends are gone...


----------



## EllePixie

Incognitus said:


> At this point, I don't even know anymore erplexed. I never BC'd. I _think _all of my relaxed ends are gone...



So you've been using heat while transitioning? Are you seeing a lot of broken hairs or just shed hairs?

Regarding porosity...do you feel like products sit on top of your hair or absorb quickly? How fast your hair dries isn't the only characteristic of porosity.


----------



## Incognitus

EllePixie said:


> So you've been using heat while transitioning? Are you seeing a lot of broken hairs or just shed hairs?
> 
> Regarding porosity...do you feel like products sit on top of your hair or absorb quickly? How fast your hair dries isn't the only characteristic of porosity.



No, I've only used heat 4 times (2 blow drys & 2 salon flatiron). The hairs the come out are not like the little snapped ends that used to come out when I was relaxed. They're much longer strands and kinky, so I can't  tell if it's shedding or broken hairs.

Actually I noticed that some of the products I use have trouble absorbing. Then again, this is mostly with the Giovanni products (which some on LHCF say happens). Well, come to think about it, this also happened a when I applied the SheaMoisture Deep Conditioning Mask.

Pardon me if I sound utterly ignorant regarding my own hair. I'm a work in progress. I know about the chemicals, ingredients and vitamins. But when it comes to my actual hair, I'm a little slow. Until I began transitioning, I never dealt with my hair at all (salons, sister,  & friends did my hair.)


----------



## EllePixie

Incognitus said:


> No, I've only used heat 4 times (2 blow drys & 2 salon flatiron). The hairs the come out are not like the little snapped ends that used to come out when I was relaxed. They're much longer strands and kinky, so I can't  tell if it's shedding or broken hairs.
> 
> Actually I noticed that some of the products I use have trouble absorbing. Then again, this is mostly with the Giovanni products (which some on LHCF say happens). Well, come to think about it, this also happened a when I applied the SheaMoisture Deep Conditioning Mask.
> 
> Pardon me if I sound utterly ignorant regarding my own hair. I'm a work in progress. I know about the chemicals, ingredients and vitamins. But when it comes to my actual hair, I'm a little slow. Until I began transitioning, I never dealt with my hair at all (salons, sister,  & friends did my hair.)


Is there a white bulb at the end of the strand? It's okay, no worries! It sounds like they are shed hairs to me.


----------



## Prudent1

Incognitus said:


> No, I've only used heat 4 times (2 blow drys & 2 salon flatiron). The hairs the come out are not like the little snapped ends that used to come out when I was relaxed. They're much longer strands and kinky, so I can't tell if it's shedding or broken hairs.
> 
> Actually I noticed that some of the products I use have* trouble absorbing*. Then again, this is mostly with the Giovanni products (which some on LHCF say happens). Well, come to think about it, this also happened a when I applied the SheaMoisture Deep Conditioning Mask.
> 
> Pardon me if I sound utterly ignorant regarding my own hair. I'm a work in progress. I know about the chemicals, ingredients and vitamins. But when it comes to my actual hair, I'm a little slow. Until I began transitioning, I never dealt with my hair at all (salons, sister, & friends did my hair.)


ITA with EllePixie. Regarding the bolded, when is the last time or how often do you clarify to remove buildup? There is some way to test porosity by placing a strand of hair in water. Ok, found a link maybe this will help. Hair Porosity Test

Some more information...

_"A good way to tell if you need protein is to do a strand test.

You take a strand of hair, wet, hold it at each end and *stretch*. If it snaps immediately or stretches very little, you need moisture. If it stretches 20%-30%, you probably have a good moisture/protein balance. If it stretches much more than about 30% and doesn't shorten up again (strand stays all limp and strectched out) you may need protein. I usually do a few hairs just to get an average.

Another way is that if you see your curls getting limp and dragged out (and you can't blame it on a low dewpoint) you may need a shot of protein.

If you are protein sensitve, your hair will feel like dead grass or straw when you use protein. In extremes, the hair can snap. It will feel dry and brittle, and adding more of a protein conditioner will just make it worse. Now, this won't mean that you are sensitive to all proteins. Wheat is a commonly seen as an offender, but some can use it. So, you may be unable to use wheat protein, but be OK with silk or soy or keratin.

The frequency of a protein treatment all depends on your hair. I had been using one once a week, but it's down to bi-weekly now. It all depends. That is something you'll have to learn on your own. The strand test can be helpful in figuring this out.

As far as ingredients to look for, I'd look for ingredients that you already like in your regular conditioner, but with protein higher up. Or, you can look for products marked as "reconstructors" (at least they are sold that way in the US) to find a high protein conditioner. If you are strict cg, do check other ingredients to see if it works for you."

_


----------



## cia_garces

I know this question has probably been asked in this thread, but I'm currently on a VERY fickle computer and can't look up stuff like I want. So with that said....

How do you set up the number of replies you can see on one page at a time from a thread? I vaguely remember somebody suggesting to someone else to adjust the setting on how many replies they could see per page so instead of having 20-30 pages to go through, they would only have 5-10 pages. Does that make sense?


----------



## baglady215

cia_garces said:


> I know this question has probably been asked in this thread, but I'm currently on a VERY fickle computer and can't look up stuff like I want. So with that said....
> 
> How do you set up the number of replies you can see on one page at a time from a thread? I vaguely remember somebody suggesting to someone else to adjust the setting on how many replies they could see per page so instead of having 20-30 pages to go through, they would only have 5-10 pages. Does that make sense?



It's in the User CP > Edit Options under Thread Display Options.


----------



## baglady215

Incognitus said:


> Porosity
> 
> My hair dries abnormally fast. By reading many posts I've come to the conclusion that I have a porosity issue. But which is it: Do I lack porosity or is my hair too porous?



You have too much porosity aka your hair is too porous.  Have you tried Roux PC?


----------



## ajargon02

frizzy said:


> What is the easiest, non-messy, complete coverage  way to apply Aphogee 2-Step (hardcore)to the hair.  I can't seem to do  any of the three things. How do you do it?
> 
> How are you ladies applying the stinky stuff, how are you getting it  from bottle to head without a lot of dripping, mess and waste.  How do  you ensure that every strand is covered.  Do you just pour from the  original bottle onto your hair, do you put it in an applicator bottle,  or do you buy the small size (2oz.) and use the whole bottle for one  application?
> 
> The longer the length of hair, it seems the more crucial and careful the application should be.


I only buy the big bottle now. They changed the pkg on me, but it's still the same ole stuff. 
I bought a bottle from the bss, like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I pour some aphogee into it, I pretty much know how many oz that I will  need, and just fill up the bottle. With my gloves and cheap spray  bottle, I lightly spritz my hair with filtered water 
( after washing/clarifying and lightly towel drying to get any initial drippies ) the water is only to make it a little moist.

 I apply it like you would do a color application, then smooth it down  the hair shaft. I do this in sections with a towel over my shoulders.  This is the only way that I have found the aphogee not to be a complete  mess everywhere. Then I proceed to blow dry as the instructions say.  This has worked well for me. I only do aphogee 4 times a year, and this  makes it less burdensome. HTH




HairBella08 said:


> dumb question...how do you get your braids to  soften up after getting box braids with kankelon hair. mine are stiff,  not tight, but stiff and i'd like them to feel more natural/softer. how  long should i wait to wash them?



As a  braider for many years myself, this starts with PRE-TREATING THE HAIR  PRIOR TO INSTALLING IT. Soaking the hair in a mix of 1/4 cup acv ( apple  cider vinegar ) to 2 quarts of VERY warm water with 1 tsp of clarifying  or chelating shampoo, which ever you have on hand will work. Soak the  hair till the water becomes luke warm, then rinse. Now soak the hair in 2  qts warm water, with your conditioner of choice, also let the water  cool down to tepid prior to removing. Once the pre-soak is done, then  rinse the hair w/ water, and hang it over the shower to air dry. This is  how I prep all Kanekalon hair that I use, and it's soft like human  hair! 

Now I KNOW the hair is already in your head. Just wash it with a diluted  mix of 2 Tbls. acv mixed with 1 gal water with 2 tbls shampoo. You  should notice a difference with the first wash. Don't forget to  condition, and use a leave-in afterward. Gotta take care of your hair  under those extensions.  



alundra said:


> What I want to know is how on earth people  detangle without braids? I end up losing clumps of hair every time I  wash! The only time I haven't is when I used silicon mix, but mine is  back in the US.


I  pre-detangle with my fingers. As a natural, I will remove my twists. 1st  spritzing with water, then adding cheapie conditioner with a little  olive or warmed coconut oil for slippage. THEN I begin to finger  detangle. Once finger detangled, then I section the hair, and wash the  twists in sections. I will wash the scalp first, then untwist a  detangled section of hair, shampoo it, then twist it back up. I use the  Chicoro "smoothing" method for this, which will keep my pre-detangled  hair, detangled throughout the wash, condition, leave-in process, so I  only have to detangle once or twice, and it stays that way. 



SoulElegance said:


> How do you do a hot oil overnight treatment  to rid hair of split ends WITHOUT cutting.  Cutting is not a option  considering I have locs.


Can't get rid of splits without cutting. Sorry......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what you can do, it protein tx, to fill in the gaps to help in  strengthing the hair that you have prior to doing mini trims to rid  yourself of the splits. Keep in mind that splits can travel. Cut those  suckers out, they can be like a cancer.............and your hair WILL  grow back. Don't keep those sick stragglers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the sake of length.....



me-T said:


> got another one...
> since coconut oil gets hard in the cold, if you put some on your hair  before goin out in the winter, would it protect the hair any?


 Well I don't do coconut oil on wet hair and go out into the winter weather. That's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.  I prep my hair with my leave-in and seal with coconut oil, and put my  hair in large twists or braids to airdry. Once dry, there's no need to  add more coconut oil, as it's sealed in the moisture from the  water/water spritz/water based product that I used underneath it the  night before. This for me = soft, sheeny hair that feels just as juicy  as it looks 



sevetlana said:


> Hey cookie I this helps
> 
> At the top of the page look for
> *USER CP* click that.
> then on the left side of the page look for *SETTINGS AND OPTIONS*
> then click on *EDIT OPTIONS*
> In the center of the page look for *THREAD DISPLAY OPTIONS*
> proceed to un-check the relevant boxes.
> 
> HTH.



THANK-YOU!  This is just what I needed to know. You know how ppl stare at you all  weird like, "wtf" are you lookin at when you are on this site at work 








NOW I know how to fix this, cause explaining it is TERRIBLE.......many don't understand our "fixation" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then treat you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 staring like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







btw, this is a great thread! I can't believe that I have missed it!


----------



## anartist4u2001

what's a pre-poo? 

oh and what's HTH? duh hell is that?


----------



## ajargon02

Hello nancy, this is Gillermo! How's Estaban, Silas and Shane? LOL! I see you are a fan too!

Ok, carry on!


----------



## LovelyNaps26

anartist4u2001 said:


> what's a pre-poo?
> 
> oh and what's HTH? duh hell is that?



Pre-poo: using a conditioner or oil (or both) on your hair before shampooing. it is supposed to condition the hair and limit any abrasive effects of sulfate shampoos. 

HTH: hope that helps


----------



## chelseatiara

anartist4u2001 said:


> what's a pre-poo?
> 
> oh and what's HTH? duh hell is that?




pre-poo is conditioning the hair before a shampoo and HTH is hope this helps


----------



## *CherryPie*

Lachen means "loud laughter", or "to laugh" in German.  



liljoy said:


> Ok I have a good one, what does
> : lachen: means????


----------



## ajargon02

Why is the "one who shall not be named" named that? 

What did she do?


----------



## Qtee

ajargon02 said:


> Why is the "one who shall not be named" named that?
> 
> What did she do?


Cause every time she is named it starts a ruckus...and what did she do..not sure..I know most people think she is a fraud...she looks like she has really long hair..but it looks like a bad wig to me..


----------



## chelseatiara

Qtee said:


> Cause every time she is named it starts a ruckus...and what did she do..not sure..I know most people think she is a fraud...she looks like she has really long hair..but it looks like a bad wig to me..



now i want to know her name so i can go look


----------



## solewoman

whats epsrt


----------



## PPGbubbles

solewoman said:


> whats epsrt


 
solewoman

I believe that is the LHCF shorthand for 

Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture.

it is a natural looking weave and Extensions Plus is the name of the vendor, they are based in LA but sale hair online


----------



## PPGbubbles

ajargon02 said:


> Why is the "one who shall not be named" named that?
> 
> What did she do?


 
@ajargon02 the one who shall not be named is shima.....


her crimes are using member profiles, fake testimonials, and LHCF pics without permission to sell her oils.

her hair is her tho.... dont we all wish we could have fairytale mythical bootylength hairlength hair  (insider check her yt for some good lulz)


----------



## Islandspyce

For those of you who use the Kimmaytube leave in conditioner concoction or similar, do you also seal with more oils after applying it?


----------



## baglady215

Islandspyce said:


> For those of you who use the Kimmaytube leave in conditioner concoction or similar, do you also seal with more oils after applying it?



I do.  But I'm gonna make my next mix without oil because I'd rather seal with it than have it in the spray.


----------



## ajargon02

PPGbubbles said:


> @ajargon02 the one who shall not be named is shima.....
> 
> 
> her crimes are using member profiles, fake testimonials, and LHCF pics without permission to sell her oils.
> 
> her hair is her tho.... dont we all wish we could have fairytale mythical bootylength hairlength hair  (insider check her yt for some good lulz)



oooooooooooh, WOW! Someone that does psycho stuff like that OBVIOUSLY has MANY ISSUES to which she needs professional help!  That "person" is "interesting" to say the least! That yt channel just needs shut down! 



Islandspyce said:


> For those of you who use the Kimmaytube leave in conditioner concoction or similar, do you also seal with more oils after applying it?



yes I do. For me, it's great, but in winter, it's just not heavy enough for my liking. I spritz with filtered water, apply a generous amt of the leave-in mix ( instead of kccc I use Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier as the base ) then I will apply just a tiny, tiny amt of my shea coconut butter. For me, this has been the ticket to EXTREMELY soft hair for days. The only thing that I do to "revive" my twists or braids (sans extensions) is mist with water daily and allow the shower steam to do it's work. 

This allows me to only have to use the leave-in once a week. When I make a batch, I store left overs in the fridge, since I make double batches each time, and it lasts for 2-3 applications  HTH!


----------



## divachyk

Islandspyce said:


> For those of you who use the Kimmaytube leave in conditioner concoction or similar, do you also seal with more oils after applying it?


Typically, no. The oils within the mix is more than enough. Just gauge it for your hair. Some relaxed ladies have even cut the oil amount in half to make sure the hair isn't overly oily.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Islandspyce said:


> For those of you who use the Kimmaytube leave in conditioner concoction or similar, do you also seal with more oils after applying it?


 
I was initially using Hollywood beaut castor oil (LUV this stuff, i stopped using oils becasue I felt they were making my hair stick together. I could not get the right amount for my hair) but then one day I tried it without sealing and it worked fine.

My mixture is 1/3 cup aloe vera juice 1/3 cup KKKT 1/3 cup another conditioner (no cones mineral oil or pertroletum and then 1 T hempseed oil (Priceless)

I then double the amount to fit in a old 12 oz jar. If I need to thin it out I add distilled water to my liking. 

When it gets low, maybe less than half full I will then add more of the same amount of other conditioner and aloe and hempseed oil.

I dont and never have and never will refridgerate and I NEVER had a problem.

I am relaxed by the way and my hair is med to course.


----------



## SweetNproper

I know what BSL is but wat is BSB?


----------



## baglady215

SweetNproper said:


> I know what BSL is but wat is BSB?



Below shoulder blade...  kind of the same as BSL


----------



## baglady215

Myjourney2009 said:


> My mixture is 1/3 cup aloe vera juice 1/3 cup KKKT 1/3 cup another conditioner (no cones mineral oil or pertroletum and then 1 T hempseed oil (Priceless)



Gonna try this!


----------



## Myjourney2009

baglady215 said:


> Gonna try this!


 
MIne comes out a bit thick because of the other conditioner I use. If yours comes out thick add distilled water by the 1/4 cup and shake reallllly well and add more if needed.


----------



## HarlemHottie

Here's my questions... Ready??? Can someone PLEASE help me type my hair?? whew I got that off my chest and this was the place to do it.


I'm at work right now so that's all I have. (runs to check profile to see if i have any there)...


----------



## Myjourney2009

HarlemHottie said:


> Here's my questions... Ready??? Can someone PLEASE help me type my hair?? whew I got that off my chest and this was the place to do it.
> 
> 
> I'm at work right now so that's all I have. (runs to check profile to see if i have any there)...


 
HarlemHottie

Hey fellow Harlemite,

Sorry to have to do this to you but the hair cannot be typed while there are relaxed ends attached to it at this point.

YOu need much, much, much more NG and it needs to be washed, clean, dry and free of curl enhancing products.


----------



## AfroDoll

How do you keep your hair moisturised under a lace wig, that's glued on?


----------



## HarlemHottie

Myjourney2009 said:


> HarlemHottie
> 
> Hey fellow Harlemite,
> 
> Sorry to have to do this to you but the hair cannot be typed while there are relaxed ends attached to it at this point.
> 
> YOu need much, much, much more NG and it needs to be washed, clean, dry and free of curl enhancing products.



*faints*

I'm 5 months post, I'll put up the photos when I get home of my hair freshly washed...lol


----------



## TKay45

I'm very new here and a bit timid. I just wanna know what are ssks?


----------



## TamedTresses

TKay45 said:


> I'm very new here and a bit timid. I just wanna know what are ssks?



Single-strand knots...


----------



## HarlemHottie

Okay so here is my "DUMB" question.... What's my hair type?


----------



## Myjourney2009

HarlemHottie said:


> Okay so here is my "DUMB" question.... What's my hair type?


 
From here it looks about 4ab. Remember you need more NG you might possibly have to wait until you are completly relaxer free.


----------



## HarlemHottie

Thank you so much... I'm only doing an 9 month strength and I'm  5 months in so there will always be some relaxer there..lol  

Thanks again for taking the time to answer my question it means a lot.


----------



## BayAreaDream

................ Wasn't hair related


----------



## Myjourney2009

HarlemHottie said:


> Thank you so much... I'm only doing an 9 month strength and I'm 5 months in so there will always be some relaxer there..lol
> 
> oh ok I thought you were transitioning.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to answer my question it means a lot.


 
You're welcome


----------



## MsBoinglicious

never mind this was a "dumb Q's for hair" sorry!


----------



## OrangeMoon

MsBoinglicious said:


> never mind this was a "dumb Q's for hair" sorry!


  I was reading it going hummmm it's not a dumb question I've wonder about that myself sometimes. But I was waiting for you to mention something hair related.


----------



## AfroDoll

No-ones answered my question : ( maybe its too dumb  > I've just done a spontaneous BC at 4 months post & want to keep my hair hidden. It's too short for a weave & full wigs don't suit me so I want to get a lace-front wig. But my problem is that my hair is super dry! So I want to know how to keep my hair moisturised while wearing the lace-front. Somebody, anybody help me please!


----------



## HoneyWaterfalls

Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams said:


> No-ones answered my question : ( maybe its too dumb  > I've just done a spontaneous BC at 4 months post & want to keep my hair hidden. It's too short for a weave & full wigs don't suit me so I want to get a lace-front wig. But my problem is that my hair is super dry! So I want to know how to keep my hair moisturised while wearing the lace-front. Somebody, anybody help me please!




*After you braid your hair, spray it with a good leave in, then rub a good moisturizing conditioner into each braid, last seal with oil. I use coconut, hemp seed, and black cumin seed oil to seal, deva curl for conditioning, and jane carters leave in conditioner.*


----------



## Nonie

My dumb question is for @Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams but anyone can answer.  *Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams* said "full wigs don't suit me so I want to get a lace-front wig" but I thought a lace-front wig was the same thing as a full wig only that the LF is glued on? No?  Can someone tell me how else they're different?


----------



## ajargon02

Nonie said:


> My dumb question is for @Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams but anyone can answer.  *Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams* said "full wigs don't suit me so I want to get a lace-front wig" *but I thought a lace-front wig was the same thing as a full wig only that the LF is glued on? *No?  Can someone tell me how else they're different?



that's what I gathered. there's full lace, then just the lace "front" but many are still full wigs, although you can get "pieces" I believe.


----------



## Nonie

ajargon02 said:


> that's what I gathered. there's full lace, then *just the lace "front" *but many are still full wigs, although you can get "pieces" I believe.



ajargon02 Do you have a pic of "just the lace 'front'" kind that you mention? Or, as you call them, the pieces?  Never heard of this before.


----------



## AfroDoll

HoneyWaterfalls said:


> *After you braid your hair, spray it with a good leave in, then rub a good moisturizing conditioner into each braid, last seal with oil. I use coconut, hemp seed, and black cumin seed oil to seal, deva curl for conditioning, and jane carters leave in conditioner.*



Thanks for replying HoneyWaterfalls! But it's more of the technique that I'm clueless about. I want to glue the lace on but I'm not sure how often I should remove it to moisturise my hair.


----------



## amwcah

Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams said:


> How do you keep your hair moisturised under a lace wig, that's glued on?



Use an applicator or spray bottle with a water based moisturizer in it like S Curl.


----------



## AfroDoll

Nonie said:


> My dumb question is for @Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams but anyone can answer.  *Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams* said "full wigs don't suit me so I want to get a lace-front wig" but I thought a lace-front wig was the same thing as a full wig only that the LF is glued on? No?  Can someone tell me how else they're different?



Yes theY are the same but normal full wigs alwaYs look really fake on me, I think its because of the closure, but because I can part the hair on a lace wig, it looks more realistic to me.


----------



## Nonie

Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams said:


> Yes theY are the same but normal full wigs alwaYs look really fake on me, I think its because of the closure, but because I can part the hair on a lace wig, it looks more realistic to me.



Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams Gotcha! Thanks for 'splaining. 

Now if only ajargon02 can come with images of the "pieces" she was talmbout!


----------



## AfroDoll

amwcah said:


> Use an applicator or spray bottle with a water based moisturizer in it like S Curl.



Thanks amwcah, I'm actually using scurl & coconut oil right now. But I'm wondering how often I should take off the glued on lace so that I can moisturise my hair.


----------



## amwcah

Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams said:


> Thanks amwcah, I'm actually using scurl & coconut oil right now. But I'm wondering how often I should take off the glued on lace so that I can moisturise my hair.



Your welcome!  Moisturize your hair as usual without the lace if it is not too bothersome.  Otherwise, just go with how your hair feels.  You may want to alternate the S Curl(moisture) with Carefree Curl(protein).


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest

Am I the only one that still pays a stylist to shampoo and condition my hair? Being that it's past shoulder length, I just don't want to deal with it myself. I actually work my hair into my monthly budget.  

Kinda off topic but why do your eyebrows and eyelashes grow faster than your hair? 

Is it a requirement to trim your ends? I haven't for the last couple years. 

Does anyone else feel they lose more hair with a roller set?


----------



## klb120475

TKay45 said:


> I'm very new here and a bit timid. I just wanna know what are ssks?



Welcome!!!


----------



## Nonie

TKay45 More info on acronyms here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20774


----------



## ajargon02

Nonie said:


> @ajargon02 Do you have a pic of "just the lace 'front'" kind that you mention? Or, as you call them, the pieces?  Never heard of this before.





Nonie said:


> @Pocket*Full*Of*Dreams Gotcha! Thanks for 'splaining.
> 
> Now if only @ajargon02 can come with images of the "pieces" she was talmbout!




 I got cha! Here you go: 










 for a final look of: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





or this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  with a final look of this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those pieces were from: http://www.inhairco.com/closurepieces.html

there's so many different pieces out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from http://www.hairworksintl.com/lace-frontals/

closure pieces: http://www.superhairfactory.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=186
crown pieces: http://www.superhairfactory.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=88&products_id=175
frontal pieces: http://www.superhairfactory.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=197

This was just an example of a few.


----------



## DarkVictory

What is a mommy wig?


----------



## Nonie

DarkVictory said:


> What is a mommy wig?



@DarkVictory It's a short wig that looks like this:






SparklingFlame showed us the one she got in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=511300

So did Nychaelasymone: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=514027

Even Anew got one: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=515043

ETA: Here's a link to one source of the MommyWig: http://www.hairstopandshop.com/shop/pc/Human-Hair-Mommy-wig-br-by-Janet-Collection-p466.htm


----------



## amwcah

DarkVictory said:


> What is a mommy wig?


 
There are plenty of vids on YT where people transform that wig to look very lovely.  I have one, too.


----------



## Incognitus

Can I cowash, DC, or use OCT/MT while my hair is in kinky twists (w/synthetic hair) or in cornrows? I've heard rumors about not leaving braided hair wet because mildew can occur.

Also, how do I protect my ends while in kinky twists?

Someone please set me straight. Or just help me stop spinning


----------



## Incognitus

When roller setting natural hair, am I suppose to use a leave-in conditioner along with the setting lotion (I use Jane carter's wrap & roll)? Also, am I suppose to use a heat protectant (in addition) if I decide to sit under a dryer?


----------



## Naturalhaven

Oh man....I have a really dumb question and I am not sure if it has been asked or not bc I skipped around but......what does op mean? I think it is the person that starts the thread but I can't for the life of me figure the letters out.


----------



## manter26

Naturalhaven said:


> Oh man....I have a really dumb question and I am not sure if it has been asked or not bc I skipped around but......what does op mean? I think it is the person that starts the thread but I can't for the life of me figure the letters out.



Original Poster or Original Post


----------



## SouthernStunner

Can someone tell me why when taking length pictures do people take them with wet hair or gathering it all together in like a V instead of spread out?  

I just always wanted to know.


----------



## cyrealla

when you pre poo do you wash the oil out b4 you apply shampoo or do you put the shampoo over the oil?


----------



## amwcah

SouthernStunner said:


> Can someone tell me why when taking length pictures do people take them with wet hair or gathering it all together in like a V instead of spread out?
> 
> I just always wanted to know.




The hair is longer when wet.  Also, some ladies may bun after washing so it is easier that way.  

As far as the V, some ladies hair just naturally grow that way therefore it falls into the V.  Also, they may have uneven hair so it looks better in the V.


----------



## amwcah

cyreal said:


> when you pre poo do you wash the oil out b4 you apply shampoo or do you put the shampoo over the oil?



I'm sure ladies probably do it both ways, but I prefer method 1.


----------



## Eluv

What does *lachen* mean?


----------



## Nonie

Eluv said:


> What does *lachen* mean?



@Eluv It's German for laugh and it is the code for this emoticon 

If you type (colon)lachen(colon) replacing the word (colon) with the actual symbol : you will see this smiley  appear. 

A lot of folks know the codes by name and don't need to click on the list of smileys to find the one they need. Sometimes if typing fast, they may leave a space between the word and the colon and that error causes the word to show up instead of the image.

So you may occasionally see  :lachen :  ;lachen: instead of


----------



## Incognitus

1) Can I cowash, DC, or use OCT/MT while my hair is in kinky twists (w/synthetic hair) or in cornrows? I've heard rumors about not leaving braided hair wet because mildew can occur. Also, how do I protect my ends while in kinky twists?

2) When roller setting natural hair, am I suppose to use a leave-in conditioner along with the setting lotion (I use Jane carter's wrap & roll)? Also, am I suppose to use a heat protectant (in addition) if I decide to sit under a dryer?


----------



## Eluv

Nonie said:


> @Eluv It's German for laugh and it is the code for this emoticon
> 
> If you type (colon)lachen(colon) replacing the word (colon) with the actual symbol : you will see this smiley  appear.
> 
> A lot of folks know the codes by name and don't need to click on the list of smileys to find the one they need. Sometimes if typing fast, they may leave a space between the word and the colon and that error causes the word to show up instead of the image.
> 
> So you may occasionally see  :lachen :  ;lachen: instead of


 

Thanks, because not knowing was bugging me.


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> 1) Can I cowash, DC, or use OCT/MT while my hair is in kinky twists (w/synthetic hair) or in cornrows? I've heard rumors about not leaving braided hair wet because mildew can occur. Also, how do I protect my ends while in kinky twists?
> 
> 2) When roller setting natural hair, am I suppose to use a leave-in conditioner along with the setting lotion (I use Jane carter's wrap & roll)? Also, am I suppose to use a heat protectant (in addition) if I decide to sit under a dryer?



Incognitus I can't really speak for kinky twists but I would imagine what holds true for braid extensions would hold true for them. Maybe @Mook's hair can come and answer on them for sure coz she's a kinky twists pro. 

As far as braids are concerned, I treated them like my hair. So DCing and cowashing are things I did to my hair in braids. I never apply stuff to my scalp so MT/OCT are not products I used. I actually didn't use any leave-in products on my hair whatsoever with extensions in...so can't address that.

I haven't rollerset my hair but if I were, I'd use a heat protectant spray w/o fail. I don't like setting lotions or leave-ins so I wouldn't use either. But that's just me. Hopefully pros like @westNDNbeauty will come to the rescue on this.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Incognitus said:


> 1) Can I cowash, DC, or use OCT/MT while my hair is in kinky twists (w/synthetic hair) or in cornrows? I've heard rumors about not leaving braided hair wet because mildew can occur. Also, how do I protect my ends while in kinky twists?
> 
> 2) When roller setting natural hair, am I suppose to use a leave-in conditioner along with the setting lotion (I use Jane carter's wrap & roll)? Also, am I suppose to use a heat protectant (in addition) if I decide to sit under a dryer?



Incognitus

Some people might stone me for this, but I don't think a heat protectant is necessary for sitting under the dryer with roller sets...actually I don't see the purpose of heat protectant period.  It cannot prevent heat damage. I say making sure your hair is in the best condition possible is how you avoid heat damage.  Dry, brittle hair is more susceptible to damage from heat than well moisturized hair.

But the product I use to detangle happens to be a detangler, moisturizer and heat protectant in one. It is called Nioxin Thermal Bliss.  My primary reason for using this product is for detangling and the fact that it adds moisture if I choose to use it to blow dry.

I use the Nioxin Therman Bliss underneath Lotta body setting lotion with no residue problems ever.  I think the Nioxin will work well underneath Jane Carter's wrap and roll...even thought I have not used that product.


----------



## Incognitus

Nonie said:


> [clipped]
> 
> As far as braids are concerned, I treated them like my hair. So DCing and cowashing are things I did to my hair in braids. I never apply stuff to my scalp so MT/OCT are not products I used. I actually didn't use any leave-in products on my hair whatsoever with extensions in...so can't address that.
> 
> [clipped]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the info. SN: You know, you seem to always reply to my questions, from the first post I ever made....thanks. Okay, with your braids, how did you apply the conditioners? I mean, when you DC'd and cowashed, did you apply to the whole length of the braid or simply up to where your hair reached? I'm just wondering how much product I'll need if I had MBL braids/twists...
> 
> 
> [quote="westNDNbeauty, post: 12957701"][USER=18872]Incognitus
> Some people might stone me for this, but I don't think a heat protectant is necessary for sitting under the dryer with roller sets...actually I don't see the purpose of heat protectant period.  It cannot prevent heat damage. I say making sure your hair is in the best condition possible is how you avoid heat damage.  Dry, brittle hair is more susceptible to damage from heat than well moisturized hair.
> 
> But the product I use to detangle happens to be a detangler, moisturizer and heat protectant in one. It is called Nioxin Thermal Bliss.  My primary reason for using this product is for detangling and the fact that it adds moisture if I choose to use it to blow dry.
> 
> I use the Nioxin Therman Bliss underneath Lotta body setting lotion with no residue problems ever.  I think the Nioxin will work well underneath Jane Carter's wrap and roll...even thought I have not used that product.



Interesting points. Nioxin Thermal Bliss huh? You just _had _to recommend one more product for me to buy...and I can't resist, lol. Off the find where it's sold.....


----------



## Incognitus

Ok, I have another dumb question:

Hair the grows out vs. hair that grows down. Please explain. And a sample illustration would be cool...


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> Thanks for the info. SN: You know, you seem to always reply to my questions, from the first post I ever made....thanks. Okay, with your braids, how did you apply the conditioners? I mean, when you DC'd and cowashed, did you apply to the whole length of the braid or simply up to where your hair reached? I'm just wondering how much product I'll need if I had MBL braids/twists...



Aww...you're welcome. I applied to the braids only up to the ends of my hair, not the extensions. I also didn't apply to the base of my braids. I'd skip about an inch close to the scalp for two reason: (1) I don't like conditioner on my scalp; (2) I think it's very easy for conditioner residue to collect at the base of braids and cause matting and knotting up and hence breakage. 

I would put my braids up and then pull out a few at a time and apply relaxer style to them, then squeeze them a bit to allow conditioner to penetrate inside the braids and saturate all strands. Or, I'd have them all loose and braid the ones I had already applied conditioner to so I don't confuse with those still waiting their turn. 

Rinsing would involve letting the showerhead spray my head while I squeezed the braids till no more froth was coming out.


----------



## Qualitee

I heard garlic has a lot of MSM. Is this true?


----------



## Incognitus

Nonie Thanks!! I'm definitely adding this to my regimen.  And not applying to scalp was like a ''duh'' moment for me, like, ''why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Nonie

Qualitee said:


> I heard garlic has a lot of MSM. Is this true?



@Qualitee, yes, MSM (naturally occurring sulphur/sulfur) is in a lot of foods: http://www.canarys-eye-view.org/challenges/food/sulfurfoods.html


----------



## Qualitee

Thanks Nonie!!! I was looking for a website with that kind of information in the link you provided


----------



## Relentless

If I put vaseline on my hair (mostly on my ends), will the vaseline washout easily or do I have to use a clarifying shampoo or something?


----------



## Nonie

Relentless said:


> If I put vaseline on my hair (mostly on my ends), will the vaseline washout easily or do I have to use a clarifying shampoo or something?



Relentless I used it and it washed off with Garnier Fructis. I don't discriminate against SLS shampoos and I do find them to clean well enough for me not to need clarifying. 

If you think about it, back when we used to use grease on our hair, we didn't really seek out clarifying shampoos to wash our hair. But then again, I don't know if our hair was OK or not. I didn't know what I know now. 

I'd try just a regular ol' shampoo and if your hair feels strange then you will know that a clarifying one is necessary. If you're not into SLS shampoos, Giovanni 50:50 is gentle but the full name has the word "Clarifying" so it might do a good job.


----------



## Relentless

Thank You.  I just had a fear of putting it in and not being able to get it out.  I think I want to start putting vaseline on my ends.  I use shampoos with sulfates.    I'm slowly moving towards shampoos with no sulfates.  I am also trying to remember to dilute my shampoos.


----------



## Nonie

Relentless said:


> Thank You.  I just had a fear of putting it in and not being able to get it out.  I think I want to start putting vaseline on my ends.  I use shampoos with sulfates.    I'm slowly moving towards shampoos with no sulfates. * I am also trying to remember to dilute my shampoos.*


 
Relentless Why dilute them? I never have and don't plan on doing it because I don't think they'd clean well when diluted. The only time I use "diluted shampoo" on my head is when I'd massage it neat on my scalp to clean then as I started to rinse the diluted shampoo would run through my braids. But I was using NO PRODUCTS on my braids so there really wasn't a layer of gunk that needed to be washed off. Otherwise I do not dilute my shampoos. And if I were using stuff on my hair, I most certainly would need the shampoo to be as neat as possible.

Unless your regimen isn't working for you, don't fix something that isn't broken just coz others do.


----------



## nik83

I'm sure someone asked, but I couldn't find it after going through like 50-11 times (learned that through reading posts, I guess reading is fundamental!) but what does *HAM* mean?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

nik83 said:


> I'm sure someone asked, but I couldn't find it after going through like 50-11 times (learned that through reading posts, I guess reading is fundamental!) but what does *HAM* mean?



Hot *** Mess


----------



## Incognitus

ok, and what about "*50-11 times*"....please explain


----------



## EllePixie

Incognitus said:


> ok, and what about "*50-11 times*"....please explain



fifty-eleven

adjective

A large number or long list of, An infinite or un-countable quantity of, intentionally implausible quantitative description used to exaggerate. Origin: southern US states.


----------



## Incognitus

^^ Thanks. I know what it mean, it just don't understand how it came to be. Like 24-7 (24hours-7days). So what the heck does 50-11 mean? lol...


----------



## EllePixie

Incognitus said:


> ^^ Thanks. I know what it mean, it just don't understand how it came to be. Like 24-7 (24hours-7days). So what the heck does 50-11 mean? lol...



It's from a song where he's like, "I done came to the club 'bout 50-11 times..." At least, that was the first time I heard and it began to catch on. Other than that, I don't know about its origin - perhaps someone from the south came chime in lol. If it started with that song I'm sure they just thought it sounded good.


----------



## MochaMooch

what is slip?


----------



## Incognitus

EllePixie said:


> It's from a song where he's like, "I done came to the club 'bout 50-11 times..." At least, that was the first time I heard and it began to catch on. Other than that, I don't know about its origin - perhaps someone from the south came chime in lol. If it started with that song I'm sure they just thought it sounded good.



Hahaha...too funny. I remember that song. So it might just be a made up word that caught on...interesting


----------



## Nonie

MochaMooch said:


> what is slip?



@MochaMooch 

slip = a slippery smoothness


----------



## RelaxednNapulous

Nonie said:


> @Relentless Why dilute them? I never have and don't plan on doing it because I don't think they'd clean well when diluted. The only time I use "diluted shampoo" on my head is when I'd massage it neat on my scalp to clean then as I started to rinse the diluted shampoo would run through my braids. But I was using NO PRODUCTS on my braids so there really wasn't a layer of gunk that needed to be washed off. Otherwise I do not dilute my shampoos. And if I were using stuff on my hair, I most certainly would need the shampoo to be as neat as possible.
> 
> Unless your regimen isn't working for you, don't fix something that isn't broken just coz others do.



I tried Chicoro's method of diluting with water, aloe vera juice and oils. I still got lather and my scalp felt cleaner than it has with the SLS shampoos I've tried so far.  I wanted to try diluted 'poo, co-washing and non-SLS 'poos to beat dryness. I saw so many women on the board with beautiful, healthy hair who swore by these methods, so it ws worth a try.  

So far, the diluting works better for me, especially since it's paired with a Chicoro-inspired leave in spray (distilled water, aloe juice, EVOO), plus products I like - Alterna hemp straightening balm, Salerm 21 leave in, ApHogee Keratin and Green Tea restructurizer and Argan oil -- to save extra steps. My hair feels moisturized with either diluted SLS or non-SLS, but my scalp itches with the latter.

I think I can stick with diluting SLS poos. However, if I ultimately don't find a non-SLS 'poo that works for me, I'm not going to feel guilty. I tried it, not everything works for everyone.


----------



## nik83

50-11 times is just an exagerated amount, like a million times.

ETA: Forgot to ask, what does siggy mean, it refers to your profile right?


----------



## Incognitus

I'm 100% natural. Will my hair come out the same if I let the rollerset air dry instead of sitting under a dryer? Or will it not be as straight?


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> I'm 100% natural. Will my hair come out the same if I let the rollerset air dry instead of sitting under a dryer? Or will it not be as straight?



Incognitus That depends on so many factors: hair texture, tightness of coil....even just your technique. 

But if I were to guess, I'd say you won't get as straight hair as you would with a dryer. Even relaxed folks will tell you that their hair doesn't airdry straight the way it would with a dryer.


----------



## NikkiQ

nik83 said:


> 50-11 times is just an exagerated amount, like a million times.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to ask, *what does siggy mean*, it refers to your profile right?


 
Siggy means signature like the pics and tickers most of the ladies have


----------



## sxynanaplay

Alright I have a couple of questions myself.  What is BC and SLS shampoos????  erplexed  Thanks!


----------



## Nonie

sxynanaplay said:


> Alright I have a couple of questions myself.  What is BC and SLS shampoos????  erplexed  Thanks!



BC = Big Chop (refers to when one cuts a big chunk of one's hair. Usually it refers to cutting off relaxed hair to leave only one's natural growth, but any cut that takes you from longer lengths to a much shorter length can be referred to as a BC)

SLS = sodium lauryl/laureth sulphate--foaming agents found in shampoos. Here's why folks avoid them: http://www.natural-health-information-centre.com/sodium-laureth-sulfate.html


----------



## nik83

This is more of an administrative question, when you post on a thread, can you see your own profile picture. I ask because I uploaded a profile picture and there was nothing saying that it failed, and it came up on the user CP but it doesn't come up on the posts. THanks so much in advance


----------



## Nonie

nik83 said:


> This is more of an administrative question, when you post on a thread, can you see your own profile picture. I ask because I uploaded a profile picture and there was nothing saying that it failed, and it came up on the user CP but it doesn't come up on the posts. THanks so much in advance



nik83 A profile pictures shows up under your profile page, which is the page we view when we click on your name.

I think what you want is a siggy/signature (image). That you do under Edit Signature. Then the tiny photo at the top right hand corner would have to go under Edit Avatar.

HTH (hope that helps)


----------



## nik83

Nonie said:


> @nik83 A profile pictures shows up under your profile page, which is the page we view when we click on your name.
> 
> I think what you want is a siggy/signature (image). That you do under Edit Signature. Then the tiny photo at the top right hand corner would have to go under Edit Avatar.
> 
> HTH (hope that helps)


 
:bouncegreYAY!! IT WORKED!!!:bouncegre


----------



## Qualitee

My garlic supplement is 500mg per pill. On the bottle it says each 500mg is equivalent to 2000mg of garlic. Should I trust this?


----------



## Louisex3

how do you use roux porosity control?
just do what it says on the bottle? - lather and rinse?
or should i let it sit a while etc?
thankssss


----------



## TKay45

What is twa?


----------



## Maracujá

^^teeny weeny afro


----------



## cornaline

What does OP stands for ?


----------



## EllePixie

cornaline said:


> What does OP stands for ?



Original post or original poster, referring to the person who started a thread or the first post in a thread.


----------



## ajargon02

cyreal said:


> *when you pre poo do you wash the oil out b4 you  apply shampoo or do you put the shampoo over the oil?*





amwcah said:


> I'm sure ladies probably do it both ways



YUP! If I have diluted the moisturizing poo (poo= shampoo with filtered water,aloe juice ) then I will just lightly rinse with warm water,then poo starting with the roots/scalp all over then applying more and smoothing down the hair for suds action

                                             ~OR~

If I don't have the aloe juice and don't dilute, just using poo at full strength, then I will just apply poo at roots and work down in the same manner. Only adding just a little bit of water, to help work the poo in. 

Either way, the poo is less harsh on my hair strands, and it minimizes the use of/ need for conditioner depending on what I am trying to do to my hair after. 

This is what works for me


----------



## ajargon02

How do you do the side-by-side growth comparisons without using photoshop? 

Someone once told me that you can use paint, but I couldn't ever figure it out. Is there a program that I can use that's free online to do this? TIA ( thanks in advance ) for your suggestion


----------



## ajargon02

ajargon02 said:


> How do you do the side-by-side growth comparisons without using photoshop?
> 
> Someone once told me that you can use paint, but I couldn't ever figure it out. Is there a program that I can use that's free online to do this? TIA ( thanks in advance ) for your suggestion




Nevermind....I just answered my own question: 

How to do Hair Comparison Pics the easier way...
Ok I'm not that great with computers but here is what I did...

Step 1: Go to Microsoft word and insert pictures side by side. If you  need to resize them to make sure they're side by side do that. Make sure  they are the same size.
Step 2: After sizing pics, write what you want to about them  underneath...for example, one month progress, etc. etc. Center it and do  whatever you need to do to make it work...colors and all
Step 3:Copy the pics and text
Step 4: Go to Paint on your computer. All computers should come with  this application. It may be in accessories or somewhere, but it should  be on there.
Step 5: When you go to paint, click edit, then paste your pics and text that you copied from microsoft word
Step 6: There may be extra space on the sides so use the arrows outside  of the white part and move them in closer to the actual pic until you're  happy with it
Step 7: Save it in Paint

The following steps are for 2 uses. One is for a siggy and one for inserting into a message:

To insert it into a message and not in your siggy
Step 8: Go to Photobucket.com and make an account
Step 9: Upload the picture from Paint
Step 10:Click customize link after you do this, then click on the picture
Step 11: Highlight the link that is for Forums and bulletin boards
Step 12: Paste it into your message and you're done

To insert into a siggy
When editing your siggy at the bottom it gives you the option of  uploading a pic. Upload the pic you saved in paint and you should be  good. If this doesn't work, follow the advice of doing photobucket, and  paste the link in the provided space.


----------



## divachyk

ajargon02 said:


> How do you do the side-by-side growth comparisons without using photoshop?
> 
> Someone once told me that you can use paint, but I couldn't ever figure it out. Is there a program that I can use that's free online to do this? TIA ( thanks in advance ) for your suggestion


An easier way might be: http://www.pikistrips.com/ I used that before and found it easy.


----------



## Incognitus

What is a ceramide and what does it do?


----------



## maxineshaw

Louisex3 said:


> how do you use roux porosity control?
> just do what it says on the bottle? - lather and rinse?
> or should i let it sit a while etc?
> thankssss


 
I would like to know the answer to this question as well.  I find the instructions very confusing.  They seem geared toward people who are getting a chemical service.


----------



## longhairluv

How does a 3c/4a&b type grow hair longer at mbl in a shrinkage none stretched state?


----------



## SherylsTresses

What is shingling...?!?!


----------



## Janet'

What does IIRL mean???


----------



## Nonie

SherylsTresses said:


> What is shingling...?!?!



www.missjessies.com/site/pdf/Shingling-101.pdf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g02R7n77kHQ


----------



## Nonie

Janet' said:


> What does IIRL mean???



No idea, but IIRC = if I remember correctly

IRL = in real life

Never seen IIRL so can't help you there.


----------



## Janet'

Nonie said:


> *No idea, but IIRC = if I remember correctly*
> IRL = in real life
> 
> Never seen IIRL so can't help you there.



That's what I meant!!! Thanks Nonie!!!


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> What is a ceramide and what does it do?


Incognitus
http://nu20beauty.com/2009/05/14/ceramides-and-your-hair/

http://blogs.hairboutique.com/index...nt-for-damaged-hair-from-chemical-treatments/


----------



## LadyChe

What is BSB? I'm only familiar with bsl.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^Below Shoulder Blade

If I cowash every day, do I still need to moisturize???


----------



## Nonie

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^Below Shoulder Blade
> 
> If I cowash every day, do I still need to moisturize???



You have to listen to your hair and respond as needed. Different strokes for different folks.

I don't CW and never moisturize and my hair is fine. There are people who find they have to moisturize daily. Only you can determine what your hair needs. Following what another does instead of listening to your hair is why so many people have problems.


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Following what another does instead of listening to your hair is why so many people have problems.


----------



## Janet'

LadyChe said:


> What is BSB? I'm only familiar with bsl.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App





Below Shoulder Blade...Notice how all the other lengths correspond to a body part, then there's that lone BSL...which is oh so subjective...


----------



## Nonie

LadyChe said:


> What is BSB? I'm only familiar with bsl.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App





Janet' said:


> Below Shoulder Blade...Notice how all the other lengths correspond to a body part, then there's that lone BSL...*which is oh so subjective...*



@LadyChe To further illustrate what @Janet' said (especially the *bold*), here's a diagram  






And BSL is just so one-sided that it got one of our members to come up with _*his*_ own system and add NPL  (talmbout *n*i*p*p*l*e length) coz _*he*_ doesn't wear a bra.  I won't mention any names.   http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=520


----------



## Janet'

^^^Too funny!!! But SO true!


----------



## truequeen06

Nonie, you are so helpful.  You always know how to break it down.


----------



## Incognitus

Yup, I can always count on Noni for a thorough response.


----------



## tinabambina

I have a question...
I have my nape hair about 5 inches shorter than the rest, people tell me to cut all my hair even but others tell me that it is caused by using hair ties and wearing high ponytails, so to only use clips to pin up my hair. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nonie

tinabambina said:


> I have a question...
> I have my nape hair about 5 inches shorter than the rest, people tell me to cut all my hair even but others tell me that it is caused by using hair ties and wearing high ponytails, so to only use clips to pin up my hair. What are your thoughts?



@tinabambina that's a question that requires a thread of its own coz not everyone comes here, and folks who come here might not be able to identify with your problem because it hasn't happened to them so your question may never get answered. Creating a thread would pose your question to a bigger audience and you would most likely get more responses and perhaps a solution that way.

Hair ties can break hair but I'd think they'd be causing stress on all they hair they touch so unless only your nape is ever put in a tie, I'd think you'd have breakage on other strands at the point the tie touches them if that was it. Your collar might be rubbing on your nape. Hair at your nape is closest to your clothes so would endure the most friction and hence wear and tear at the ends leading to breakages... So many reasons, but those who've walked in your shoes would be able to give the best advice as they probably solved the problem and can share a solution.

Start a thread on this. oke:


----------



## divachyk

tinabambina said:


> I have a question...
> I have my nape hair about 5 inches shorter than the rest, people tell me to cut all my hair even but others tell me that it is caused by using hair ties and wearing high ponytails, so to only use clips to pin up my hair. What are your thoughts?



Agree, better response in a newly created thread. Nape can be impacted by ties, rubbing against clothing, not properly moisturizing, pullying pony to tight, etc.


----------



## drmuffin

K...I have no idea if this has been asked before, and maybe I'm just a dummy (lol) but...
How do I change the "member" text underneath my name to something cool like a lot of people have?


----------



## Nix08

drmuffin said:


> K...I have no idea if this has been asked before, and maybe I'm just a dummy (lol) but...
> How do I change the "member" text underneath my name to something cool like a lot of people have?


Just this week I was wondering about this!!???!?!!??


----------



## drmuffin

Nix08 said:


> Just this week I was wondering about this!!???!?!!??


Man I've been wanting to know for the longest! I wanna change it to one of the many gems that my brain comes up with!


----------



## jerseygurl

drmuffin, Nix08, go to User CP, click on edit your Details then scroll down to Optional Information and you should see Custom User Title. Then you can change it to whatever you want.


----------



## Oyekade

I have a dumb question. I am thinking of doing straw set and I don't know whether to sit under the dryer or air dry. can you sit under the dryer or will the straw melt? since straws are plastic and i don't know if straws are flammable.


----------



## kandake

Oyekade said:


> I have a dumb question. I am thinking of doing straw set and I don't know whether to sit under the dryer or air dry. can you sit under the dryer or will the straw melt? since straws are plastic and i don't know if straws are flammable.



Yes, you can sit under the dryer.  Most people I know sit under the dryer, self included, and I haven't heard of any problems with the straws melting.


----------



## PrimaD

Hair texture. So as I'm braiding my hair and looking at my shed hair. I'm finding hairs that are type 2, 3a and 3b. I'm 100% natural but I was just wondering if I'm the only one that has found hairs like this in 3c/4a texture.


----------



## Nonie

PrimaD said:


> Hair texture. So as I'm braiding my hair and looking at my shed hair. I'm finding hairs that are type 2, 3a and 3b. I'm 100% natural but I was just wondering if I'm the only one that has found hairs like this in 3c/4a texture.



Manipulated hair can take any shape so it's not unusual to see different types when you're working on your hair if you've been combing it or whatever.

Also I find lately it's hard to imagine what folks are talking about coz it seems everyone has their own idea what each type is. 3A or 3B were never wavy but big curls, 3A being bigger than 3B and 3C being the smallest of the 3 group. Only 2 was wavy but now folks will call any hair that looks wavy 3B. So it's hard to know what you're referring to. Curls will look wavy if weighed down by product or allowed to dry stretched. Type 2 never ever looks like curls.

If this section of my hair were to shed, it'd not look coily but wavy but I know better than to assume that's the pattern of the strands in that area:






So if my hair can look wavy, then 3C/4A I'm sure can look wavy and everything in between wavy 2 and what it is.


----------



## PrissyPJ

My dumb question ... I colored my gray roots last week, is it safe to use Aphogee 2 step treatment this week? I am natural, but heat trained, so I do protein treatments about once a month. Thanks,


----------



## PrimaD

Nonie said:


> Manipulated hair can take any shape so it's not unusual to see different types when you're working on your hair if you've been combing it or whatever.
> 
> Also I find lately it's hard to imagine what folks are talking about coz it seems everyone has their own idea what each type is. 3A or 3B were never wavy but big curls, 3A being bigger than 3B and 3C being the smallest of the 3 group. Only 2 was wavy but now folks will call any hair that looks wavy 3B. So it's hard to know what you're referring to. Curls will look wavy if weighed down by product or allowed to dry stretched. Type 2 never ever looks like curls.
> 
> If this section of my hair were to shed, it'd not look coily but wavy but I know better than to assume that's the pattern of the strands in that area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if my hair can look wavy, then 3C/4A I'm sure can look wavy and everything in between wavy 2 and what it is.


 

I only have 4 inches of hair. I mainly do WNG since I have been natural I have only been in braids 4 times (no more than 2 weeks) and one twist out (no heat on my hair ). Not a heavy handed with products in my hair and the type 2 hair haid no curl at all what so ever just a slight wave to it. Also it came from the root so idk, all that matters to is that my hair healthy regardless of texture.


----------



## Nonie

PrimaD said:


> I only have 4 inches of hair. I mainly do WNG since I have been natural I have only been in braids 4 times (no more than 2 weeks) and one twist out (no heat on my hair ). Not a heavy handed with products in my hair and the type 2 hair haid no curl at all what so ever just a slight wave to it. Also it came from the root so idk, all that matters to is that my hair healthy regardless of texture.



PrimaD Trust me, it's really hard to know your type from just a handful of shed hairs. There are people who could have sworn they had no curls in their hair until about 3-4 years of their HHJ.

Manipulating hair isn't just from braiding. If you run a comb through your hair or even your fingers like you would have to do when braiding or just removing shed hair, that manipulation can make a difference to the pattern, especially if your hair isn't wet.

If you've paid attention to typing threads, you'll have noticed that one or two images are never enough to tell a type, let alone a few shed hairs. One's hair type cannot be told from just two or three controlled photos and hence the reason there's never a unanimous opinion on hair types.


----------



## healthytext

I'm interested in purchasing a Pibbs 512. Can anyone tell me how the product is packed for shipping? How big is the box? I don't have a car so I need to do some planning.


----------



## PraisedBeauty

Does co washing... Or just washing in general make your hair grow faster? I mean I'm almost sure there are no growth aids in the products used to wash and condition hair on a daily basis... But my hair seems to grow faster the more I co wash it.


----------



## PPGbubbles

PraisedBeauty said:


> Does co washing... Or just washing in general make your hair grow faster? I mean I'm almost sure there are no growth aids in the products used to wash and condition hair on a daily basis... But my hair seems to grow faster the more I co wash it.


 
I think it is the added moisture that aids in retention


----------



## AlliCat

What's a mid-shaft split? what does it look like


----------



## ajargon02

PrissyPJ said:


> My dumb question ... I colored my gray roots last week, is it safe to use Aphogee 2 step treatment this week? I am natural, but heat trained, so I do protein treatments about once a month. Thanks,




yup! I do aphogee BEFORE I color, cause that will help with the color to take. But sure, you can do your protein now. I am sure it will be helpful, and make sure to dc after


----------



## Nix08

What does HAM stand for if anything?


----------



## Nonie

Nix08 HAM = Hot A$$ Mess


----------



## Nix08

Nonie thank you!  I was actually thinking to tag you to answer me  he he


----------



## Nonie

AlliCat said:


> What's a mid-shaft split? what does it look like



AlliCat This article may answer your question: http://www.naturalhairgrows.com/hair-breakage-TN.html


----------



## divachyk

@AlliCat - I often wondered what splits of any kind look like and swore I didn't have any until one day, I pulled out the magnifying glass and inspected a few ends and sure enough I located a few splits. They are so tiny that they are not evident to the eye but are under by the magnifying glass. Thankfully, I haven't seen any mid-shafts yet but I got a good visual of what they look like now that I know what a split look like IRL.


----------



## AlliCat

Nonie said:


> @AlliCat This article may answer your question: http://www.naturalhairgrows.com/hair-breakage-TN.html



The microscopic pic was terrifying! thanx


----------



## AlliCat

How does aloe vera juice differ from aloe vera gel? (both Lily of the Desert brand)


----------



## Dizz

How do you use the mention and tag features? Don't hit me.


----------



## MzSwift

AlliCat said:


> How does aloe vera juice differ from aloe vera gel? (both Lily of the Desert brand)


 
I believe AVG is the whole leaf and the AVJ is the inner filling.  My hair responded better to AVJ than AVG, so I think there's a difference. HTH!


----------



## Victoria44

When using Aphogee 2-step, is it pertinent to buy the balancing moisturizer as well?  And can anyone explain the application process please?


----------



## AlliCat

Dizz said:


> How do you use the mention and tag features? Don't hit me.



Dizz to mention someone, put a @ symbol in front of their username

To tag someone in a post: Click the little "Tag User" button at the top of any thread, right above the "New Reply" button


----------



## faithVA

AlliCat said:


> @Dizz to mention someone, put a @ symbol in front of their username
> 
> To tag someone in a post: Click the little "Tag User" button at the top of any thread, right above the "New Reply" button


 
AlliCat; but what is the difference. Why would I tag someone versus mentioning them. I know I get an alert when I am mentioned but do I also get an alert when I am tagged?


----------



## AlliCat

faithVA Yes you also get an alert when you're tagged

For example Coffee knows I  one n only argan oil products so she tagged me in a product review thread. 

I guess you would tag a user in a thread that you want them to read and/or participate in.


----------



## ellebelle88

Victoria44 said:


> When using Aphogee 2-step, is it pertinent to buy the balancing moisturizer as well?  And can anyone explain the application process please?



Victoria44, the moisturizer which comes with the Aphogee 2-step sucks. You would be better off using a super moisturizing deep conditioner. I have used Mizani Moisturefuse and ORS Replenishing Conditioner afterwards with superb results. After using the 2-step, I put on my conditioner and let it stay on overnight. Super moisturized, strong hair.


----------



## southerncitygirl

Victoria44
aubrey organics conditioners would also work well after the aphogee 2 step....my fave include their j.a.y, gbp,white camellia, and honeysuckle rose formulas....they are cheapest on vitacost.com and vitaminshoppe.com


----------



## Nonie

faithVA said:


> AlliCat; but what is the difference. Why would I tag someone versus mentioning them. I know I get an alert when I am mentioned but do I also get an alert when I am tagged?



faithVA You tag someone to let them know of an entire topic that might be of interest to them. When they get the alert, it takes them to the beginning of the thread after you tag them.

You mention someone to get their attention w/r/t something you said in a post. When they get the alert, it doesn't take them to the beginning of the thread, but directly to the post where you mentioned them. 

So you use mention if you want to ask or tell someone something directly. It makes it easier for them to find what you said w/o having to read a whole thread. The mention alert links them to the post only.

You tag them, when you want them to read a whole thread because it's a discussion you think they would enjoy or find useful. The tag alert takes them to the start of the thread in which you tagged them.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA You tag someone to let them know of an entire topic that might be of interest to them. When they get the alert, it takes them to the beginning of the thread after you tag them.
> 
> You mention someone to get their attention w/r/t something you said in a post. When they get the alert, it doesn't take them to the beginning of the thread, but directly to the post where you mentioned them.


 
Thanks - I use mention quite a bit but I am sure I have never used the tag.


----------



## Nonie

faithVA, before the tag feature, you'd have to PM someone to tell them of an interesting discussion and then post the link to it in the PM. Now you tag them and it saves you the trouble of doing all o' dat, as not only does the alert let them know of the discussion but also gives the link to it.


----------



## divachyk

Victoria44 - IMO, the Aphogee balancing moisturizer is useless. A good DC is much better.


----------



## AlliCat

Nonie, you are awesome at explaining things!


----------



## Janet'

divachyk said:


> Victoria44 - IMO, the Aphogee balancing moisturizer is useless. A good DC is much better.



I totally agree with you!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Can you get heat damage from sitting under a dryer?  I'm thinking of doing rollersets every 2 weeks, but I wonder if indirect heat can give you heat damage too.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Ok can you get growth from Nioxin in less than 3 months? I feel so dumb for asking this lol.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using T-Mobile myTouch 3G


----------



## B3e

depending on the answer to this I may have just figured out some mighty yum stuff for my hair.

*How can you tell if your cornrows are just loose or if it is growth?*

I got them braided last Tuesday, that's why it's kind of important. I've been assuming it's just loose cause i oil nightly, but....am i wrong?


----------



## AlliCat

When you trim, are you supposed to only trim the bottom of your longest layers? or are you supposed to trim all layers?


----------



## AlliCat

.Wanji. said:


> depending on the answer to this I may have just figured out some mighty yum stuff for my hair.
> 
> *How can you tell if your cornrows are just loose or if it is growth?*
> 
> I got them braided last Tuesday, that's why it's kind of important. I've been assuming it's just loose cause i oil nightly, but....am i wrong?



How is the length of the braid? If the length of the braid is loose chances are your cornrows are just loose. But if the braid is still taught and only your new growth is wiggly, then it's growth, IMO.


----------



## B3e

AlliCat
Permanent changes via chemicals are permanent changes, I believe, whether you're straightening or picking a new curl pattern. But I'm not sure, I've always wondered too. Hope someone knows more definitely.

The cornrows are still intact, tightly braided, minus some fuzzies from massaging. but in some areas they are dangly. Well actually in all, but in varying degrees. Closer to my forehead isn't as loose. *I mean, until i touch them they look like fuzzy cornrows until i lift...and the cornrow lifts with me.* Sorry if this picture doesn't help, it's hard to explain.


ETA: I won't be unbraiding until next Saturday, that is why I was curious since I can't measure. Plus, it would be good to know for future reference. I can never tell when it's growing or getting loose. I'm slow in that regard. Especially when everything else is tight as normal.


----------



## Incognitus

Kinda off topic but here it is: 

I was in relationship section and someone mentioned their DH wanting "mic check" Um, what does that mean? Is this a sexual connotation?


----------



## silenttullip

yep I think mic check is code for oral



Incognitus said:


> Kinda off topic but here it is:
> 
> I was in relationship section and someone mentioned their DH wanting "mic check" Um, what does that mean? Is this a sexual connotation?


----------



## winona

Did the Roux mendex bottle change to include 233??  If so does anyone know if the formula changed too?


----------



## CurliDiva

Why is the Fashion Inspiration thread so light? For five months into 2011 – are we all shopped out or just broke?


----------



## B3e

CurliDiva
I think it's a combination of empty pockets and a lack of really intriguing apparel. It might just be me but, creativity in clothing is really making some unnecessary backbends. Can't wait for more trends to overwhelm the strange/bland ones.

Growth spurts in the summer months or in heat? Because I'm moving to an eternal summer and just curious...will that mean no more winter growth rate?


----------



## Nix08

CurliDiva said:


> Why is the Fashion Inspiration thread so light? For five months into 2011 – are we all shopped out or just broke?



I think I started it and I barely go over there....


----------



## Incognitus

Why are there so many questions but very few responses in this thread (lately)?


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> Why are there so many questions but very few responses in this thread (lately)?



Incognitus What question hasn't been answered? I usually jump to the last page and seems like folks are answering.


----------



## Nonie

CurliDiva, I can tell you why I personally don't go to it or didn't even notice the thread: coz I don't look to anyone to inspire me. I come up with my own ideas of what looks good on me and wear it.


----------



## Nonie

AlliCat since I am natural 4B, the term "layers" is not really one that comes to mind coz my hair stands up. So when I trim, I trim the same amount from what would be the top of my circular afro. So I trim the ends of all my hair. 

If your hair is relaxed and you wear it  in layers, I would still put it in little braids in concentric rows centered at my crown and trim a little from each end. This way I don't change the overall style of my hair but still get rid of the old ends which tend to be the most vulnerable part of strands.


----------



## Incognitus

pookaloo83 said:


> Can you get heat damage from sitting under a dryer?  I'm thinking of doing rollersets every 2 weeks, but I wonder if indirect heat can give you heat damage too.





.Wanji. said:


> depending on the answer to this I may have just figured out some mighty yum stuff for my hair.
> 
> *How can you tell if your cornrows are just loose or if it is growth?*
> 
> I got them braided last Tuesday, that's why it's kind of important. I've been assuming it's just loose cause i oil nightly, but....am i wrong?





lisanaturally said:


> Ok can you get growth from Nioxin in less than 3 months? I feel so dumb for asking this lol.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using T-Mobile myTouch 3G





winona said:


> Did the Roux mendex bottle change to include 233??  If so does anyone know if the formula changed too?



Nonie Above are some of the unanswered questions. I just wasn't used to seeing so many unanswered posts. Usually, there are more people on the thread answering questions. Anyhow, no biggie.


----------



## Incognitus

I was a long-term transitioner and I never had to BC. My ends just broke off until there was just no more relaxer ends left. Is this normal?

I've seen people post phrases like: "...wait til Sunday" or "it's like Sunday up in here..." What's the deal with Sundays? fill me in.

At the top of a few threads, I see a section called "tag members" why do people tag members for a particular thread?


----------



## JustDoIt

Incognitus said:


> I was a long-term transitioner and I never had to BC. My ends just broke off until there was just no more relaxer ends left. Is this normal?
> 
> I've seen people post phrases like: "...wait til Sunday" or "it's like Sunday up in here..." What's the deal with Sundays? fill me in.
> 
> At the top of a few threads, I see a section called "tag members" why do people tag members for a particular thread?



Incognitus
Your hair was week at the point of demarcation so that's why it broke off. Unless you baby it it will break off. It's better if you cut it off just because your hair will be healthier, but I think it's no biggie in my opinion.


"wait till Sunday" because that's when the people have time and a lot of drama happens around here since people most more and more "thought provoking" threads are started 

"Tag members" is if you want someone to know about a thread. Perhaps you think it would be of interest to them or you think they can help the personn asking the question.


----------



## Myjourney2009

.Wanji. said:


> @CurliDiva
> I think it's a combination of empty pockets and a lack of really intriguing apparel. It might just be me but, creativity in clothing is really making some unnecessary backbends. Can't wait for more trends to overwhelm the strange/bland ones.
> 
> *Growth spurts in the summer months or in heat? Because I'm moving to an eternal summer and just curious...will that mean no more winter growth rate?*


 
.Wanji.

Your growth spurt will stay what it always has been, in whatever months it normally happens no matter where you live.

I get my most growth for the year from Sept-Dec (2 inches in back, 1 1/2 in front to round out my 6 inches for the year)


----------



## Myjourney2009

pookaloo83 said:


> Can you get heat damage from sitting under a dryer?  I'm thinking of doing rollersets every 2 weeks, but I wonder if indirect heat can give you heat damage too.


 

pookaloo83

No you can't get damage. Indirect heat is usually warmer than direct heat and it's focused on getting your entire head dry at one time.


----------



## B3e

Myjourney2009

Word. You're so right. Sometimes I'm so slow. Now I realize growth spurts are as unique as individual reactions to products. For some odd reason I always just went with the "summer growth spurt" notion instead of paying attention to my hair. Thanks very much!


----------



## thebelleofelle

this may or maynot need to be discussed here, but I was just wondering if someone could explain to me the point of putting growth product in your hair and co-washing it out the next day. I don't get the point of doing this...Someone help me understand...

TIA


----------



## Nonie

thebelleofelle said:


> this may or maynot need to be discussed here, but I was just wondering if someone could explain to me the point of putting growth product in your hair and co-washing it out the next day. I don't get the point of doing this...Someone help me understand...
> 
> TIA



I don't think all growth products work on the premise of being left in your head forever. The concoction I used to regrow my bald spots IIRC was supposed to be washed off after 2 hours of wrapping head with a warm towel. Seems it was supposed to be absorbed during the massage and the heat wrap...and then its job was done. I was lazy though so I didn't do all o' dat. The author of this article actually suggests you wash it off after an hour (It's the Blends Recipe for Hair Growth lower on the page. Only my recipe called for 1/2 teaspoon of jojoba and 4 tblsp of Grapeseed oil)

My skeptical butt will go even so far as to say that some growth products might be placebos that just work due to the massage that takes place during their application.


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus...I see. I don't know about products so can't answer about Roux or Nioxin and I see the other questions were answered. Wanji's was actually answered before you posted about questions not being answered.


----------



## Incognitus

^^ Heck, it was late


----------



## Incognitus

What is juicing?


----------



## Incognitus

What is the deal with "see-thru" hair. The front length of my hair seems to suffer from this. It seems like it never thickens up. What can I do about this? Anyone care to share their 2 cents?


----------



## Kiki0130

Incognitus said:


> What is juicing?




Juicing is the use of a glycerine-based solution to moisturize
your hair.

It could be a product like S-Curl, Care Free Curl, Sof N Free or
a homemade combination like glycerine/water/oil.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Incognitus said:


> What is the deal with "see-thru" hair. The front length of my hair seems to suffer from this. It seems like it never thickens up. What can I do about this? Anyone care to share their 2 cents?


 
Heres what you can do.

Take a look at your hair in sections to see if there is alot of breakage. Look closely at the scalp area.

If you see a lot of breakage then you might need to change how you handle your hair.

If you dont see breakage that might be the nature of your hair. 

My dd's hair is not has dense in the front as the back.


----------



## Incognitus

Ok, the back of my hair is several inches past my shoulders, but nowhere near APL. When I stretch the hair in the back and move it forward (over my left & right shoulders), It reaches APL. When I stretch the hair from the front of my head (near forehead), it reaches the bottom of my neck. So when do I claim APL? Do do people only claim APL when the hair in the back (pulled down) reaches APL?


----------



## Incognitus

Kiki0130 said:


> Juicing is the use of a glycerine-based solution to moisturize your hair.
> 
> It could be a product like S-Curl, Care Free Curl, Sof N Free or
> a homemade combination like glycerine/water/oil.



Thanks. So people are basically using it daily, as a leave-in?



Myjourney2009 said:


> Heres what you can do.
> 
> Take a look at your hair in sections to see if there is alot of breakage. Look closely at the scalp area.
> 
> If you see a lot of breakage then you might need to change how you handle your hair.
> 
> If you dont see breakage that might be the nature of your hair.
> 
> My dd's hair is not has dense in the front as the back.



Hmm, thanks. When looking at the front, I do see some hairs that were broken, and are _*several *_inches shorter than the rest. This explains why the front's roots seem decent, but its ends are see-thru. I guess all I can do is be more gentle and wait til it catches up?


----------



## ClassyDiva

me-T said:


> oh!! makes sense!! thanks!
> 
> another question:
> what do they use to take out micro braids so quickly at the shop?



That depends on how u get it done. If you get the micros tied.... You will be there forever untying them. If you get it spritz (which  I must say I rwcommend because I have never had breakage) then u can use conditioner and condition the hair and the micro hair will just fall out. Talk about temporary baldness. Lol


----------



## Myjourney2009

Incognitus said:


> Ok, the back of my hair is several inches past my shoulders, but nowhere near APL. When I stretch the hair in the back and move it forward (over my left & right shoulders), It reaches APL. When I stretch the hair from the front of my head (near forehead), it reaches the bottom of my neck. So when do I claim APL? Do do people only claim APL when the hair in the back (pulled down) reaches APL?


 
Most people claim a milestone when the back reaches a marker. They will say APL then full APL, etc


----------



## Kiki0130

Incognitus said:


> Thanks. So people are basically using it daily, as a leave-in?



Incognitus


Sorta.  I say 'sorta' because for some, moisturizers and leave-ins
are separate kinds of products.

I've been using the S-Curl No Drip as a moisturizer whenever I'm
going to manipulate my dry hair between washes.  It makes my
hair feel very soft.

For example, if I've been sporting a twist-out and for the first few
nights I just slapped a bonnet on to sleep, by the third day, my
hair will look like a sheep's behind 

To refresh my look, instead of spritzing with water, which would
temporarily cause my hair to hang then shortly thereafter cause it
to turn into a fro, I'll spray the S-Curl into my hands and scrunch 
and smooth into my hair.

Instant softness.  Then I can re-shape my hair-do or make a twist-
out puff without breaking my hair off.

I then seal with EVOO or Proclaim Argan Oil Hair Oil Treatment.


----------



## Incognitus

Kiki0130 said:


> @Incognitus
> 
> 
> Sorta.  I say 'sorta' because for some, moisturizers and leave-ins are separate kinds of products.
> 
> I've been using the S-Curl No Drip as a moisturizer whenever I'm going to manipulate my dry hair between washes.  It makes my hair feel very soft.
> 
> For example, if I've been sporting a twist-out and for the first few nights I just slapped a bonnet on to sleep, *by the third day, my hair will look like a sheep's behind*
> 
> To refresh my look, instead of spritzing with water, which would temporarily cause my hair to hang then shortly thereafter cause it to turn into a fro, I'll spray the S-Curl into my hands and scrunch and smooth into my hair.
> 
> Instant softness.  Then I can re-shape my hair-do or make a twist-out puff without breaking my hair off.
> 
> I then seal with EVOO or Proclaim Argan Oil Hair Oil Treatment.



 Hahaha, it just appeared so vivid in my mind...lol. Thanks for the break down though.

On another note, what's up with this crisco use I see mentioned in your siggy?


----------



## Incognitus

Isn't collarbone length pretty much the same as SL, except it's measured in the front side of the body?


----------



## Incognitus

A while back, I bought a 16oz container of grape seed oil. Now, I don't recall what its uses were. Can someone give me a few ideas? TIA.

ETA: Castor oil: Is it best used on the scalp or on the ends?


----------



## Kiki0130

Incognitus said:


> Hahaha, it just appeared so vivid in my mind...lol. Thanks for the break down though.
> 
> On another note, what's up with this crisco use I see mentioned in your siggy?




LOL, you're welcome 

Ahhh yes ... Crisco ... after agonizing for years about
whether to straighten my hair for length checking I saw
a post by MyAngelEyez ref'd in my siggy.  She posted a 
link to a video where she was using Crisco vegetable
shortening to flat iron her daughter's hair.  I was like,
what? That's old school for real!  I 'memba seeing that
when I was a little girl!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yg4IqoVooE

I had an epiphany and decided to 'just do it' and my hair
came out so straight, soft, shiny!  That's the pic in my siggy.
I used an electric pressing comb.  I was soooo excited with
that one section I had to have a pic taken right away.  I 
was never able to get that look with my relaxed hair.

So, yea, I'm *Team Crisco* all the way


----------



## faithVA

Incognitus said:


> A while back, I bought a 16oz container of grape seed oil. Now, I don't recall what its uses were. Can someone give me a few ideas? TIA.
> 
> ETA: Castor oil: Is it best used on the scalp or on the ends?


 
I know grape seed oil is a Ceramide. Don't ask me what this is  I forgets. But there is a ceramide challenge. You might want to check over there to see if you can find some more info.

I know it is a lighter oil and it is great on the skin.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Incognitus said:


> Isn't collarbone length pretty much the same as SL, except it's measured in the front side of the body?


 
IME's nope collarbone is longer than SL. 

Dont rain on my parade LOL


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> Isn't collarbone length pretty much the same as SL, except it's measured in the front side of the body?



@Incognitus  I ain't sayin' nuffin lest @Myjourney2009 kicks my ***. 

Psst...oke:(whisper font here) Yes it is. But not just SL, but rather FULL SL <--very important distinction.  

If you look at most people's bodies, their shoulders slant so SL starts from where the neck is, ie where NL ends...right by the neck. When hair touches collarbone, it is usually sitting smackdab on your shoulders w/o question...so no one could call that anything but Full SL if seen from the back. And really, it's what everyone else sees no matter what you tell yourself. Don't believe me? Then click here and...


----------



## Nix08

Nonie said:


> @Incognitus  I ain't sayin' nuffin lest @Myjourney2009 kicks my ***.
> 
> Psst...oke:(whisper font here) Yes it is. But not just SL, but rather FULL SL <--very important distinction.
> 
> If you look at most people's bodies, their shoulders slant so SL starts from where the neck is, ie where NL ends...right by the neck. When hair touches collarbone, it is usually sitting smackdab on your shoulders w/o question...so no one could call that anything but Full SL if seen from the back. And really, it's what everyone else sees no matter what you tell yourself. Don't believe me? Then click here and...


The funny thing is if you google armpit length hair images you get mainly women of colour: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=mlJ&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&q=ARMPIT%20LENGTH%20HAIR&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1958l10518l0l32l25l3l1l1l3l337l3911l4.9.4.4&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=618 
I guess other than hair boards it doesn't really exist?????


----------



## Kiki0130

^^^ and actual armpits!!!


----------



## Nonie

Nix08 and Kiki0130 too funny!!!


----------



## divachyk

Any relaxed ladies having success with detangling with the ouidad detangling comb? Or is this a natural exclusive? 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## .:Eden:.

Doesn't washing in twists or braids prevent the shampoo and/or conditioner from coating and/or cleansing *all* the hair? I have washed my hair in twists/braids, but I find that with the shampoo I never feel like all the "debris" was able to completely wash out. It seems like dirt could get trapped in the crevice of the twist/braid. I know some people say rinse, rinse, rinse, and you won't have problems. However, I feel the same way about conditioner application as well. How are you ensuring the conditioner gets through under all the folds? 

I choose to separate my twists as I wash my hair, but I just thought I'd ask just out of curiosity.


----------



## Incognitus

Myjourney2009 said:


> IME's nope collarbone is longer than SL.
> 
> Dont rain on my parade LOL



Yes Ma'am! 



Nonie said:


> @Incognitus  I ain't sayin' nuffin lest @Myjourney2009 kicks my ***.
> 
> Psst...oke:(whisper font here) Yes it is. But not just SL, but rather FULL SL <--very important distinction.
> 
> If you look at most people's bodies, their shoulders slant so SL starts from where the neck is, ie where NL ends...right by the neck. When hair touches collarbone, it is usually sitting smackdab on your shoulders w/o question...so no one could call that anything but Full SL if seen from the back. And really, it's what everyone else sees no matter what you tell yourself. Don't believe me? Then click here and...



 Thanks Nonie!


----------



## Incognitus

What is a "stan"??? I've heard many women on LHCF use this term when referring to an attitude or behavior towards a person. But I don't know what the heck it stands for or what it mean... erplexed


----------



## pookaloo83

Incognitus said:


> What is a "stan"??? I've heard many women on LHCF use this term when referring to an attitude or behavior towards a person. But I don't know what the heck it stands for or what it mean... erplexed


 

Incognitus remember Eminems video Stan? when he was obsessed with eminem?  So people just took the word and ran with it. A stan is someone who is obsessed with a celeb or anything for that matter.

I like Rihanna, so people would say I stan for her if I defend her in a thread.


----------



## Incognitus

^^Hahaha...I remember that vid. Thanks.


----------



## pookaloo83

.:Eden:. said:


> Doesn't washing in twists or braids prevent the shampoo and/or conditioner from coating and/or cleansing *all* the hair? I have washed my hair in twists/braids, but I find that with the shampoo I never feel like all the "debris" was able to completely wash out. It seems like dirt could get trapped in the crevice of the twist/braid. I know some people say rinse, rinse, rinse, and you won't have problems. However, I feel the same way about conditioner application as well. How are you ensuring the conditioner gets through under all the folds?
> 
> I choose to separate my twists as I wash my hair, but I just thought I'd ask just out of curiosity.


 

I wonder the same thing. That's why I don't do it. My mind cant wrap around the concept. Like the hair thats folded in the braid or twist is not getting shampoo to it. .:Eden:.


----------



## Nonie

@pookaloo83 and @.:Eden:. on the contrary. Washing in twists is no different from washing clothes. You don't have to take apart fibers for clothes to get clean, yet in the washer, all the machine does is rock the clothes back and forth and smack them on the sides. 

When I wash in twists, I get such a thorough clean that I'd go so far as to say it's better than washing loose. That's because once the hair is wet, even if the twists were firm, they get soft because there's a loosening of the twists so dirty and water seem to just wash out with ease. In fact, I don't have to rinse for long. I think my shampoo to rinse may take 3 minutes tops. 

I don't know if you have ever had a dirty pair of socks and you dunk them in soapy water and then squeeze them a few times and the dirt just seems to soak right out of it. That's EXACTLY what happens. And what's more, the twists offer easy access to your scalp so that you get a very good clean. Even the base of the  twists loosens when wet so that you can actually feel the scalp and massage through the hair. When you wash while hair is loose, I feel you have to continually comb through to create a pathway for dirt and stuff to slide down the hair, otherwise it just acts as a web with the bends providing a cradle for dirt. With twists, the hair is kinda stretched out which provides a smooth path for it to slide down.

The results is clean hair that is so clean the strands fall apart with such easy if you undo. Here are pics of how my twists freshly after a wash:











I use shampoo twice a week undiluted, yet matted, gunky hair is not a thing I've ever had to deal with. No residue, no dirt. Dirty hair develops a smell, as does gunky hair. My hair never has a dirty smell. Even though I baggy nightly when people might expect it to smell sweaty, no stench. Folks tell me they smell my conditioner (yes, I ask people) or lavender from my ACV rinse. And the smooth strands that fall apart instead of sticking together are farther proof that nothing is left in twists if you wash them, rinse, condition with a squeezing motion. BTW, if I am not DCing, my wash can take as little as 5 minutes from shampoo to ACV rinse. So there's no crazy endless rinsing involved. Just the same sort of rinsing you'd do on your skin after soaping yourself.


----------



## pookaloo83

Great analogy Nonie about the washing the clothes thing. I'm washing tonight and will do so with twists. I'll report later.


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> What is a "stan"??? I've heard many women on LHCF use this term when referring to an attitude or behavior towards a person. But I don't know what the heck it stands for or what it mean... erplexed



Stan is "Based on the central character in the Eminem song of the same name, a  "stan" is an overzealous maniacal fan for any celebrity or athlete." (Urban Dictionary)


----------



## BraunSugar

pookaloo83 said:


> @Incognitus remember Eminems video Stan? when he was obsessed with eminem?  So people just took the word and ran with it. A stan is someone who is obsessed with a celeb or anything for that matter.
> 
> I like Rihanna, so people would say I stan for her if I defend her in a thread.



Oh gosh... all this time I thought stan meant "stupid fan" LOL 

I'm gonna go put on my dunce cap and sit in the corner for 5 minutes.


----------



## billyne

peace ya'll..i haven't been on this site in a while. could somebody please tell me what an oil rinse is?


----------



## Nonie

billyne said:


> peace ya'll..i haven't been on this site in a while. could somebody please tell me what an oil rinse is?



billyne I first heard of oil rinsing from Irresistible and so consider her the queen of oil rinsing. I think this was her first thread on it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=92036


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

BraunSugar said:


> Oh gosh... all this time I thought stan meant "stupid fan" LOL
> 
> I'm gonna go put on my dunce cap and sit in the corner for 5 minutes.


 I always thought it meant a stalker-fan, LOL.


----------



## drmuffin

mmmkay question: Sunday thread? from my understanding it's a highly sensitive or controversial thread. Am I right?


----------



## EllePixie

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I always thought it meant a stalker-fan, LOL.



It's an extreme fan - stalker fan. Origin is Eminem's song, "Stan."


----------



## EllePixie

drmuffin said:


> mmmkay question: Sunday thread? from my understanding it's a highly sensitive or controversial thread. Am I right?



It's just that people seem to start controversial threads on a Sunday, and people are more active in it, most likely b/c it's Sunday and people are hanging out at home.


----------



## drmuffin

EllePixie said:


> It's just that people seem to start controversial threads on a Sunday, and people are more active in it, most likely *b/c it's Sunday and people are hanging out at home*.


 
Totally understandable, b/c all day yesterday I was glued to the tv and LHCF (after church of course! Gotta have my Jesus...).


----------



## .:Eden:.

Nonie: Thanks again for your awesome explaination skills! I will give washing in twists another try. I know it will speed up my wash routine, because undoing and redoing each twist while shampooing is a long process.


----------



## billyne

Nonie said:


> billyne I first heard of oil rinsing from Irresistible and so consider her the queen of oil rinsing. I think this was her first thread on it: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=92036




ahhh..this sounds nice. will to try it this weekend


----------



## TKay45

My profile says I have 19 posts but it will only show me 18. What happened to the 19th post? Was it deleted?


----------



## Nix08

What is 'shade' I think I've read it as ...'giving shade'????????????


----------



## yaya24

Nix08 said:


> What is 'shade' I think I've read it as ...'giving shade'????????????


 

@Nix08

Its kind of like the saying "Not trying to rain on your parade".. 

Or not _trying to hate_.. or be offensive

"Her hair looks healthy, no shade-- but its not really all that"


----------



## Nix08

@yaya24  Thx! A new term for me to use


----------



## Incognitus

I stumbled upon LHCF around the same time I found BHM. For some reason, I decided to get more involved with LHCF. So can someone please break it down for me (and be honest):

What are the subcultures (compared to LHCF) like in other forums like: BHM, Nappturality, Hairlista, Naturally Curly, Black Hair Planet, etc?


----------



## Ozma

TKay45 said:


> *My profile says I have 19 posts but it will only show me 18. What happened to the 19th post? Was it deleted?*



TKay45,
Was one of your posts in a thread that got Cheadled and poofed?



*I stumbled upon LHCF around the same time I found BHM. For some reason, I decided to get more involved with LHCF. So can someone please break it down for me (and be honest):

What are the subcultures (compared to LHCF) like in other forums like: BHM, Nappturality, Hairlista, Naturally Curly, Black Hair Planet, etc?*


Incognitus,
I joined Nappturality and LHCF at the same time. I found the atmosphere at Nappturality a bit too hardcore for my tastes, i.e, little acceptance of straightening natural hair.


----------



## DaiseeDay

What do split ends look like?? 

Yes, I'm serious erplexed

*I've seen the diagram*s, but I still can't figure out what I'm supposed to be looking for on actual hair: Is it a single strand that's splitting? Or is it when you grab a group of strands and they don't lay in the same direction?


----------



## AlliCat

Nix08 said:


> @yaya24  Thx! A new term for me to use



Nix08 keep the use of that term to the internet because you and I both know our Canadians peeps will give us the side eye and they'll be just as confused as you were


----------



## AlliCat

What is an extract?


----------



## Nonie

DaiseeDay said:


> What do split ends look like??
> 
> Yes, I'm serious erplexed
> 
> *I've seen the diagram*s, but I still can't figure out what I'm supposed to be looking for on actual hair: Is it a single strand that's splitting? Or is it when you grab a group of strands and they don't lay in the same direction?



DaiseeDay If you want to know what a split end looks like, you might need a magnifying glass to see most of them, because usually they tear off before you can see them so you only end up with the thin strands left behind--in other words, you find out when it's too late. Sometimes you may catch them and they look like a fork. But considering how skinny hair strands are, if a part peels off and breaks, how are you going to know for sure if what you're looking at is a whole or a strand missing part of its whole? Which is why I say trim regularly instead of waiting to see splits coz chances are you won't see most of them.

This image and the next 3 show you how much you would have to magnify your hair to see a split: http://www.flickr.com/photos/normaljean/341349045/in/photostream/

And considering you have 100,000+ strands, I don't know how you can inspect them all. Splits start at such a microscopic scale that if you can see them then they've probably gotten to this point:






And so part of the hair breaks off and you're left with skinny see-through ends because of the missing parts of the strands:





I call that post split-ends. Meaning, they've been around and long gone with parts of you strands.


----------



## Nonie

AlliCat said:


> What is an extract?



AlliCat A product drawn out of a raw material by using say, a liquid like alcohol.


----------



## AlliCat

Thanks Nonie 

What does -gate mean...like kimmaytube-gate? I'm guessing it means legendary controversial topic?


----------



## Nonie

AlliCat said:


> Thanks Nonie
> 
> What does -gate mean...like kimmaytube-gate? I'm guessing it means legendary controversial topic?




AlliCat LOL It is used to imply some "scandal" eg Monicagate w/r/t Monica Lewinsky


----------



## Victoria44

After an ACV rinse, do you rinse your hair with plain water?


----------



## Nonie

Victoria44 said:


> After an ACV rinse, do you rinse your hair with plain water?



Victoria44 I don't. ACV rinse is my final rinse. I even have an ACV/essential oils/water solution in a spray bottle for when I need to moisten my twists in order to style them. ACV rinse is usually the last thing left on my hair.


----------



## Nix08

AlliCat you are so right

Victoria44 it's up to you.  I don't rinse it out.  The smell goes away once your hair dries.


----------



## mikimix

I have a dumb question and I'm sorry if this has been asked already, but what is 'prepoo'?


----------



## winona

^^^ prepoo is a pre shampoo treatment. This can be HOT = hot oil treatment or pre conditioning treatment or whatever you like


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, I don't live in Canada and the shade phrase is not commonly used in my area. Or if it is, I've never heard anyone use it.


----------



## coyacoy

ok, so here's my dumb question.......how do i start a thread?!  i have looked like what seems everywhere and can't seem to find/figure out how to start a new thread!


----------



## make_me_over

coyacoy said:


> ok, so here's my dumb question.......how do i start a thread?!  i have looked like what seems everywhere and can't seem to find/figure out how to start a new thread!


coyacoy

1. Go to the home page ( the home button is on the upper left)

2. Click on the forum that you want your thread to appear in

3. Click the button that says new thread... and that's all


----------



## Nonie

coyacoy, make_me_over, you don't even have to go to the homepage. As long as you're in the forum where you want to post your thread, if you look at the top, right below the Tag Users' bar, you'll see to the right a menu heading "Forum Tools". If you click on that, a drop down menu shows up with the option to Post a New Thread. (See attachment below for location of said menu)

ETA: I just noticed that there's even quicker way to do this: click on the NEW THREAD button to the left and voilà! (See it in the image below)


----------



## SouthernStunner

can relaxed hair be put into two strand twist without extensions?  If so please explain how to do it, how long they last, can you still cowash, and how to keep them looking nice.

TA


----------



## Nonie

SouthernStunner Check out this video--not sure it answers your questions though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3w5wf8IOY

Otherwise you may want to PM crlsweetie912 because she's relaxed yet has some of the most beautiful twist updos I've seen on the forum. Check 'em out. Since I've mentioned her, she probably will come and respond to you here, although this deserves a post of its own, IMO.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Nonie said:


> SouthernStunner Check out this video--not sure it answers your questions though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu3w5wf8IOY
> 
> Otherwise you may want to PM crlsweetie912 because she's relaxed yet has some of the most beautiful twist updos I've seen on the forum. Check 'em out. Since I've mentioned her, she probably will come and respond to you here, although this deserves a post of its own, IMO.



Thanks Nonie for the mention.  That was such a sweet compliment..I am relaxed and did two strand twists in the post mentioned by Nonie, but I used extensions.  I used kinky marley braid hair and only kept them in for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Nonie

^^Oops, my bad. I didn't realize you, crlsweetie912 had extensions. Sowwy, for wasting everyone's time. _*Nonie crawls back under the rock from whence she came*_


----------



## NeicyNee

Claps for me for FINALLY getting a profile picture up on here! lol thanks yall.

ETA: Hold on...why is it not showing up??


----------



## tmhuggiebear

What does it mean when hair takes a long time to dry. I finished washing my hair at 10:30 am and at 2:00 pm it was still damp. 

Or that normal?


----------



## MRJ1972

tmhuggiebear said:


> What does it mean when hair takes a long time to dry. I finished washing my hair at 10:30 am and at 2:00 pm it was still damp.
> 
> Or that normal?



Not 100 percent sure but I want to say that I've read something about the "porosity" or whatever being off. My hair is now taking a long time to dry so I am going to do an ACV rinse or use some Porosity Control to see if that helps. 

Hopefully some of real hair pros will come in to help out


----------



## Nonie

MRJ1972 and tmhuggiebear Hair taking a long time to dry could mean low porosity which is not a bad thing. It only poses a problem because it may be hard to moisturize but once you moisturize the hair, low porosity hair holds onto moisture well because the hair cuticle is closed. 

Porosity Control I believe is for people with high porosity as that hair dries up very fast and also loses moisture very fast due to having open cuticles or missing cuticles. Roux PC is used to help overly porous hair hold onto moisture better, so if you have low porosity and you're concerned about how long it takes for the hair to dry and then you use PC, you will probably find it takes even longer to dry. 

IMO, hair taking longer to dry is only a problem if you're in cold weather, otherwise it's a blessing. Perhaps getting used to wearing your hair in twists or braids during the time your hair is drying and for a couple of days will allow you to appreciate your hair more when you see how good it feels when you do a twist-out or braid-out. If moisturizing is a problem due to low porosity, I think baggying can help.


----------



## Nonie

MRJ1972 and tmhuggiebear The word "porous" should bring to mind something hol(e)y. This is a porous stone:







So the higher the porosity, the more holy/holey something is and more quickly moisture can get in as well as get out. Like if you were to wet that stone then put it out to dry, it'd be dry in no time. 

This stone below has low porosity. It's hard to get it wet but if you soaked it long enough for it to get wet, it'd take a long time to dry:






Normal porosity falls somewhere in between. In that float test, porous/high porosity hair will sink immediately as water goes through it and makes it heavy while low porosity hair will float as it buoyed by the water which doesn't have an easy time soaking into the hair. Normal porosity hair may do both: float first then slowly sink. But I don't think it's something we need to sweat over. It should only help you solve a moisturizing problem...not consume your life.


----------



## MRJ1972

Nonie

Thanks so much!


----------



## Incognitus

Nonie
AHA! _This _is why my hair dries _extremely _quick and ALSO doesn't not stay moisturized for long. So, while we're on the subject, is the Porosity Control my only option?


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus said:


> Nonie
> AHA! _This _is why my hair dries _extremely _quick and ALSO doesn't not stay moisturized for long. So, while we're on the subject, is the Porosity Control my only option?



Incognitus, I think any product that is acidic can help because cuticles close in an acidic environment. So rather than use very harsh shampoos, seek products whose pH is under 7 and closer to 5. (some examples here). An ACV rinse at the end of the wash can help too just be sure to dilute the vinegar well as using too much can tear down your hair protein. I always say that since pure water has pH 7, then even a drop of ACV makes the water acidic so better to err on the side of caution by going too dilute than by not diluting enough. 

Hair whose cuticle is missing may also appear porous due to gaps in its strands' outer layer so I think protein and ceramides can help with that.


----------



## tmhuggiebear

Nonie thanks so much for this thorough explanation and the photos.  I finally understand porosity! Atleast, I know my long dry time is actually a good thing. Although, I was kind of hoping that it would provide some insight into my split end problems.


----------



## Nonie

tmhuggiebear said:


> @Nonie thanks so much for this thorough explanation and the photos.  I finally understand porosity! Atleast, I know my long dry time is actually a good thing. Although, I was kind of hoping that it would provide some insight into my split end problems.



@tmhuggiebear I don't know what you mean by your split end problems but everyone has them. If someone says they don't, that's wishful thinking IMO. Splits start at such a microscopic scale that this ugly thing you see here:




...can fit inside a space this wide --> *-*

In other words, you'd have to be able to look at your hair closely enough to see your ends at that level to be able to swear you have no split ends. Otherwise, they will happen whether you like it or not. The trick is to get a regular dusting schedule so you can keep them from tearing your strands away. Folks who go too long w/o trimming usually end up seeing their splits because they are far gone. Usually what they see is what's left behind after splits tear away, namely: skinny, see-through ends.

Besides regular dusting, moisturizing and sealing your ends and then protective styling (meaning hiding them away from the drying elements and friction from clothes) is another way to help keep splits to a minimum.


----------



## divachyk

@MRJ1972 and @tmhuggiebear 

@Nonie's explaination is excellent.

I consider myself to have low porosity. My hair takes a very long time to get wet and is quick to dry. Check out my brief posting in this thread. Another thread that you might find helpful. There are plenty other porosity articles out there to further assist but the point is, only use Roux if you know that you have high porosity. Product has a hard enough time penetrating my hair. Roux made it harder for product to penetrate my hair. Stopping Roux was the best, immdediate thing I could have done.


----------



## alundra

I think I have low porosity but I bun and my hair takes about 36 hours to dry in a bun. This is fine with me. 

The problem is with moisturizing. My hair feels fine until about day 4 or day 5 depending on which conditioner I use. Then it just feels like the dessert and won't stay moisturized. 

Should I wash my hair more frequently? Or moisturize more frequently? I usually wash my hair every 6 - 7 days by the way.


----------



## .:Eden:.

Would using an anti-humectant over a product like Scurl or Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 be counter productive?


----------



## Nonie

alundra said:


> I think I have low porosity but I bun and my hair takes about 36 hours to dry in a bun. This is fine with me.
> 
> The problem is with moisturizing. My hair feels fine until about day 4 or day 5 depending on which conditioner I use. Then it just feels like the dessert and won't stay moisturized.
> 
> Should I wash my hair more frequently? Or moisturize more frequently? I usually wash my hair every 6 - 7 days by the way.



alundra If I'm to go by what I learned from Brenda (www.blackwomenrejoice.com), when your hair feels dry, it's time to wash it, so I vote wash it. Even more so because even hair that is moisturized often gets to the point where buildup becomes so thick that no additional moisture can get to the hair. Also conditioners tend to leave a coating on hair to protect it...so it could be that with dirt added on, you have heavily coated hair that is impossible to moisturize until you wash. Most people will clarify their hair when it isn't acting right, and that usually solves the problem for them. So I say, when in doubt, wash your hair.


----------



## Nonie

.:Eden:. said:


> Would using an anti-humectant over a product like Scurl or Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 be counter productive?



.:Eden:. If you're using an anti-humectant, you're basically trying to keep moisture from getting to your hair (like if you've straightened it)...so I think it'd be counter productive to use a product full of moisture which also has a tendency to draw moisture into itself. 

I haven't thought this through but my first thought is, you're basically setting the burglar alarm to the home after you've held the door for the burglar to go in and told him to help himself to whatever. Put another way, first you apply the humectant, then the anti-humectant (anti = against/not friend of).


----------



## .:Eden:.

Nonie said:


> If you're using an anti-humectant, you're basically trying to keep moisture from getting to your hair (like if you've straightened it)...so I think it'd be counter productive to use a product full of moisture which also has a tendency to draw moisture into itself.
> 
> I haven't thought this through but my first thought is, you're basically setting the burglar alarm to the home after you've held the door for the burglar to go in and told him to help himself to whatever. Put another way, first you apply the humectant, then the anti-humectant (anti = against/not friend of).:spinning:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yup, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Incognitus

Re: Snap-on Magnetic Rollers

I just recently purchased 4 packages of the large black rollers. The cover do not sit well. They keep on falling of because they are too loose. When I inspected the covers, I realized that they were not curved in the expected "C" shape for the to fit properly. What can I do to fix this? 

I was thinking of tying the covers (w/o rollers) with string and putting them in a pot of hot water (to perhaps reshape them). Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Nana707

How do you determine the density of your hair? Also how do you determine if you have fine, medium, or thick hair?


----------



## Nonie

Nana707 said:


> How do you determine the density of your hair? Also how do you determine if you have fine, medium, or thick hair?



Nana707 Hair strands could range from 0.00067 inch in diameter to 0.0071 inch, so fine strands will be near the lower end and thick/coarse strands near the upper end. Now since we can't measure this easily without a pair of calipers you just have your eyes to see. The same way you can look at someone and call her skinny and another and call her obese, you look at very thin strands and know they are fine...and very thick ones and know they are coarse/thick. 

Sianna posted an image of a fine strand vs one that isn't so fine:






(Source)

EllePixie has coarse strands so maybe she can post an image of her strands at that scale beside this one so you can see.

Asians have coarse strands, as is a lot of the human hair we use for weaves and wigs and braids, so if you look at that, you can sort of get an idea of what coarse strands look like. 

Normal falls somewhere in between, but because this is a perception thing...and there could be variation in thickness, coarse vs thick is all I focus on. Because what may be considered normal by one may appear thick to the fine-haired chick or fine to the coarse-haired chick.


----------



## Myjourney2009

Incognitus said:


> Re: Snap-on Magnetic Rollers
> 
> I just recently purchased 4 packages of the large black rollers. The cover do not sit well. They keep on falling of because they are too loose. When I inspected the covers, I realized that they were not curved in the expected "C" shape for the to fit properly. What can I do to fix this?
> 
> I was thinking of tying the covers (w/o rollers) with string and putting them in a pot of hot water (to perhaps reshape them). Any ideas ladies?



squeeze them inside the roller and let it sit for a few days this should help tighten them


----------



## Nonie

Myjourney2009 said:


> squeeze them inside the roller and let it sit for a few days this should help tighten them



Myjourney2009, how do you mean? It's the outside plastic covers that go around the inside thingy that Incognitus says are loose. So squeeze them inside what rollers?


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> Myjourney2009, how do you mean? It's the outside plastic covers that go around the inside thingy that Incognitus says are loose. So squeeze them inside what rollers?



she says she purchased rollers with snap on covers that are not tight.

I suggested she squeeze them inside the roller so they will tighten. This is what I do after I use my rollers because after a while they hold so well.


----------



## Nonie

@Myjourney2009

OK, maybe I'm not following, so please bear with me. I don't know if these are the rollers she got but I pictured something similar. 




So my understanding is she's saying the part to the left (the outer part--"the cover") is too open so that the part to the right (the inner part) doesn't fit inside them properly (Or maybe her hair is too fine for the "cover" to the left to hold on well).

So using the images, explain again what she should do, pretty please? You can call the part to the left (the outer part)  "A" and that to the right (the inner part) "B".


----------



## Nonie

@Myjourney2009 

Oh wait... I think I got it. Do you mean roll the outer part (cover) tighter like a scroll and insert it inside the inner part through the open end and leave it enclosed in there?


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> @Myjourney2009
> 
> Oh wait... I think I got it. Do you mean roll the outer part (cover) tighter like a scroll and insert it inside the inner part through the open end and leave it enclosed in there?



YUP that is exactly what I mean. It works really well too

I'm if I was not more descriptive


----------



## anoriginalpyt

i think that she's saying to push the inner part (A) through the outer part (B) to make them tighter. force them inside and let them sit for a minute to reshape it.

*NVM*


----------



## Nonie

anoriginalpyt said:


> i think that she's saying to push the inner part (A) through the outer part (B) to make them tighter. force them inside and let them sit for a minute to reshape it.



anoriginalpyt  I got it. See my post# 1196

Thanks.


----------



## liberationtheory

i hope this one isn't a repeat, but..

Can you use a plastic grocery bag pulled tautly instead of saran wrap for a silk wrap??


----------



## Incognitus

I want to flat iron my hair. I dc'd, rollerset with light JC wrapping foam & a leave-in, and then air dried. I just removed the rollers. Now, do I:

*A)* Add a leave in THEN heat protectant
or
*B)* Just apply a heat protectant before I flat iron? 

Also, whatever I decide to apply, do I let it dry before beginning to flat iron?


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus, personally I think you've already used too much so don't know what to tell you. I don't use anything but DC during the wash and heat protectants during the flatiron. And I don't wait for them to dry but I do start with hair that is fully airdried before applying protectants. 

Why did you use the foam? I honestly think the more things you use, the less well protectant adheres to hair and therefore the less protection you get. Also I think products can get cooked and lead to the burnt smell folks smell when hair is straightened, and who knows what happens when some chemicals are heated up.

Were you following someone's regimen? Coz if you were, then I suggest you ask that person because this works for them. If not, my suggestion is always to find people who get good results and no damage (eg westNDNbeauty) and take notes from them and do what they do. It's not always smart to combine several things you've heard without actually understanding why all those things were done or how they added up to give the results. Not saying you aren't on track to get good results but there are many threads on straightening so if there's one regimen that follows that route, then maybe whoever posted it can guide you better.


----------



## Incognitus

@Nonie  Thanks for your thorough reply.


----------



## Charla

What does w/r/t mean?  As in-- 
I've also seen the angle trick...but again not w/r/t.
I haven't noticed that w/r/t SL.


----------



## Nonie

Charla said:


> What does w/r/t mean?  As in--
> I've also seen the angle trick...but again not w/r/t.
> I haven't noticed that w/r/t SL.



Charla

w/r/t = with respect/regard to


----------



## thebelleofelle

I was wondering....if I just co-washed with aphogee moisture balance is it good to follow up with some hs14-1 or is that going to throw off my "balanced" hair


----------



## Nonie

thebelleofelle said:


> I was wondering....if I just co-washed with aphogee moisture balance is it good to follow up with some hs14-1 or is that going to throw off my "balanced" hair



thebelleofelle, hopefully someone who uses it will come to answer but if this is the product you're talking about, it sounds just like a reconstructor to me (contains protein and moisture) so I don't think using a leave-in will mess things up. Since it's supposed to be used after Aphogee Two-Step, it looks like it just adds the moisture to balance out the protein treatment. And people do use leave-ins after conditioners so I don't think it'll mess up the balance.


----------



## thebelleofelle

Nonie thankx you are like full of answers...where's your book deal??!! lol 

 I'm going to flat iron in the morning and I'm thinking it would be best to moisturize now and add the heat protectant right before I flat iron....does this seem like a good route to go?? OR should I skip the heat protectant  since i blow-dried without it...


----------



## Nonie

thebelleofelle said:


> @Nonie thankx you are like full of answers...where's your book deal??!! lol
> 
> I'm going to flat iron in the morning and I'm thinking it would be best to moisturize now and add the heat protectant right before I flat iron....does this seem like a good route to go?? OR should I skip the heat protectant  since i blow-dried without it...




thebelleofelle I don't think you should ever skip heat protectant when using direct heat. I personally would use it during the blowdrying too...but definitely during the flat iron. And you don't need to use too much but you do need to be sure you coat your hair well.

Personally if I were going to straighten, I would not use HS 14-in-1.  Glycerin products are humectants which attract moisture and the last thing you need if you're going to straighten you hair is to have something that draws moisture into itself. That's just a recipe for frizz.

As I've been saying ad nauseum, it's better to get your moisture during you DC and just use heat protectant for the press...but if you didn't DC well, I guess you have to use something. I just don't know what but hopefully you can find suggestions in the threads on straightening hair.


----------



## faithVA

Is there a thread on websites that offer travel sizes/sample sizes? If not would it be ok to put it in this forum section vs ?the vendor forum or some other one?

In the future I want to try some new things but I don't want to buy a full size bottle. I hate having bottles of stuff to use up that I don't like. So I figured I would love to do a thread on sample sizes/travel sizes while I'm researching for myself.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

*Is there a time when you can ever stop PSing?* 
Like I remember when I was almost shoulder length I knew very much about the only way to get past SL is to ps (hair rubbing on shoulders/breakage and so forth) I'm like an inch away from BSL and I just had to cut cause of splits/breaking ends. I feel like this was between the APL and almost BSL time of growing I guess rubbing against my clothes. 
So, do I have to go around naked just to let my hair hang free?


----------



## Jharianna

For those who BKT... if you are not supposed to "wrinkle" your hair (no pulling behind ears,no curling, etc.) for four days after the initial treatment and flat ironing, then HOW do you keep your hair straight while sleeping at night? 

Also, I'm a relaxed 4c. My hair, when relaxed bone straight looks very fine, but I'm envious of the swing and shine BKT hair has. So, I'm wondering will I achieve similiar results as BKT if I just flat iron the relaxed hair? Or will the BKT actually make my hair healthier?


----------



## Nonie

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> *Is there a time when you can ever stop PSing?*
> Like I remember when I was almost shoulder length I knew very much about the only way to get past SL is to ps (hair rubbing on shoulders/breakage and so forth) I'm like an inch away from BSL and I just had to cut cause of splits/breaking ends. I feel like this was between the APL and almost BSL time of growing I guess rubbing against my clothes.
> So, do I have to go around naked just to let my hair hang free?



AuNaturalMaMa  No you don't. Once you reach your goal, you can let your hair down every now and then, but it can't be all the time. My friends with long hair tell me how annoying it is when it gets caught on the seat when you sit down, on your bag strap, in the door when you get in the car.... So it's practical to wear it up, if you want to keep it. Not to mention those nutters out in the world ready to cut it off if they can get close enough.

Personally I think long hair is so beautiful and so special that if I had it, wearing it down would be like wearing a full face of makeup. I don't do it everyday because it'd get old real quick. I save it for those times when I want to make a statement and just have a change of pace. I know a girl who's always made up 24/7, 366 days a year...and so once when we had to dress up for a special event and were all looking like a million bucks, she looked so plain and almost as if she dressed down.  

Maintenance of your ends is also something people neglect. I don't know if you were doing that or not, but leaving ends to their own devices months on end, even with PSing, can cause them to weaken and break of. I believe in regular dusting...but not many do. *shrug*

When Adrienne reached waist length (after PSing during her journey) she'd wear her hair down twice a week to work, IIRC.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Can someone tell me how to make a poll.  I'm looking, I'm looking, I just don't see it!!!


----------



## Nonie

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> Can someone tell me how to make a poll.  I'm looking, I'm looking, I just don't see it!!!



Cherokee-n-Black If you are looking at the new window where you post your new thread and then scroll down to the bottom, you'll see "Additional Options". At the bottom of those is an option to make the thread a poll. Never done it but I'm guessing that's how one does it. 

Attachment is a visual.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Nonie said:


> @Cherokee-n-Black If you are looking at the new window where you post your new thread and then scroll down to the bottom, you'll see "Additional Options". At the bottom of those is an option to make the thread a poll. Never done it but I'm guessing that's how one does it.
> 
> Attachment is a visual.


 
Thank you, oh wise one!  I agree with pp, where's your book deal?


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Nonie said:


> @AuNaturalMaMa  No you don't. Once you reach your goal, you can let your hair down every now and then, but it can't be all the time. My friends with long hair tell me how annoying it is when it gets caught on the seat when you sit down, on your bag strap, in the door when you get in the car.... So it's practical to wear it up, if you want to keep it. Not to mention those nutters out in the world ready to cut it off if they can get close enough.
> 
> Personally I think long hair is so beautiful and so special that if I had it, wearing it down would be like wearing a full face of makeup. I don't do it everyday because it'd get old real quick. I save it for those times when I want to make a statement and just have a change of pace. I know a girl who's always made up 24/7, 366 days a year...and so once when we had to dress up for a special event and were all looking like a million bucks, she looked so plain and almost as if she dressed down.
> 
> Maintenance of your ends is also something people neglect. I don't know if you were doing that or not, but leaving ends to their own devices months on end, even with PSing, can cause them to weaken and break of. I believe in regular dusting...but not many do. *shrug*
> 
> When Adrienne reached waist length (after PSing during her journey) she'd wear her hair down twice a week to work, IIRC.


 
@Nonie. Thanks for the advice. This was the first time since I stopped relaxing,transitioned, and BC to nautural that I've had a problem with my ends. I PS regularly and sealed regularly for those 3 years. I really think it was the clothes and wearing my hair down more often once I hit APL. Now, I'm back on the PS regularly adding new styles to my book.

ETA: I did dust/trim regularly too. I was supercut girl until recenlty im a diy'er


----------



## Nonie

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> Thank you, oh wise one!  I agree with pp, where's your book deal?



Cherokee-n-Black thebelleofelle Guess you guys never browse dictionaries for words you already know, huh? The image beside the word lazy in the pictorial dictionary is supposed to be me. The artist just wasn't very good at drawing.


----------



## Nonie

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> @Nonie. Thanks for the advice. This was the first time since I stopped relaxing,transitioned, and BC to nautural that I've had a problem with my ends. I PS regularly and sealed regularly for those 3 years. I really think it was the clothes and wearing my hair down more often once I hit APL. Now, I'm back on the PS regularly adding new styles to my book.



AuNaturalMaMa How often do you dust your hair? PSing doesn't mean splits will stop happening. It just means they'll happen at a slower pace. IMO dusting a snippet every two months is better than waiting for natural wear and tear to happen over 6 months to the ends and then suddenly start trimming. 

Usually folks who trim every 6 months cut off about an inch plus. Folks who dust 1/4 inch every 2 months and PS will in six months only have lost 0.75 inches and have ends that are full and not see through...thus having saved themselves losing that extra 0.25-1.25 inches had they waited. 

And if you're doing S&D,  IMO, that's the biggest waste of time in hair care regimen I have ever read about. Your eyes cannot see damage at a microscopic scale which is when splitting starts...and by the time you'll looking at strand #25 and #26...assuming you really believe you're looking at every strand out of the 100,000 strands you have, stand #89,579 is tearing more and more, and part of it has fallen off. By the time you get to it, it looks whole coz it's not forked but it's broken. And how many days did it take to get there? And what do you think was happening to the strands as time went by? And if you're not going strand by strand, how many are you missing? Wouldn't it make better sense to just snip the "starts of a split" as regularly as makes sense so that you don't have to ever face thin, breaking ends? I tried to explain the notch effect of splits in this post.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Nonie said:


> @AuNaturalMaMa How often do you dust your hair? PSing doesn't mean splits will stop happening. It just means they'll happen at a slower pace. IMO dusting a snippet every two months is better than waiting for natural wear and tear to happen over 6 months to the ends and then suddenly start trimming.
> 
> Usually folks who trim every 6 months cut off about an inch plus. Folks who dust 1/4 inch every 2 months and PS will in six months only have lost 0.75 inches and have ends that are full and not see through...thus having saved themselves losing that extra 0.25-1.25 inches had they waited.
> 
> And if you're doing S&D,  IMO, that's the biggest waste of time in hair care regimen I have ever read about. Your eyes cannot see damage at a microscopic scale which is when splitting starts...and by the time you'll looking at strand #25 and #26...assuming you really believe you're looking at every strand out of the 100,000 strands you have, stand #89,579 is tearing more and more, and part of it has fallen off. By the time you get to it, it looks whole coz it's not forked but it's broken. And how many days did it take to get there? And what do you think was happening to the strands as time went by? And if you're not going strand by strand, how many are you missing? Wouldn't it make better sense to just snip the "starts of a split" as regularly as makes sense so that you don't have to ever face thin, breaking ends? I tried to explain the notch effect of splits in this post.


 
Nonie, when I was going to supercuts I went every 8 weeks and got a trim. I forgot to mention this. Then when I hit APL I didn't go for like 5 months...... Last time I went to the salon was end of December. Then in May I noticed split city....only in my nape though. After reading your great info. I believe it was from not getting dusted in those 5 months and not PS and having my hair down a lot rubbing on my clothes (even though I was sealing my ends).  And what did I do? Try to s & d..... It was a pain in the abs and I do not plan on doing it anymore. I did trim about 1 inch myself but I plan on dusting regularly now that I'm not scared anymore. If anytime I feel like im not doing a good job I wont hesistate to go back to supercuts...they never did me any harm there.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> And if you're doing S&D,  IMO, that's the biggest waste of time in hair care regimen I have ever read about.


 
Well how do you really feel about it Nonie. I'm surprised you are so outspoken. You are usually soooo reserved.


----------



## Nonie

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> @Nonie, when I was going to supercuts I went every 8 weeks and got a trim. I forgot to mention this. Then when I hit APL I didn't go for like 5 months...... Last time I went to the salon was end of December. Then in May I noticed split city....only in my nape though. After reading your great info. I believe it was from not getting dusted in those 5 months and not PS and having my hair down a lot rubbing on my clothes (even though I was sealing my ends).  And what did I do? Try to s & d..... It was a pain in the abs and I do not plan on doing it anymore. I did trim about 1 inch myself but I plan on dusting regularly now that I'm not scared anymore. If anytime I feel like im not doing a good job I wont hesistate to go back to supercuts...they never did me any harm there.



AuNaturalMaMa, yeah most times we screw up when we change a regimen that was working. If it ain't broken, don't fix it. Never mind what other folks are doing on the forum. Personally I'd go to Supercuts since they never did me wrong...and if I can keep getting the same stylist who never did me wrong. Unless you're trying to save money, there really is no reason why you should experiment...unless you're daring like that.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Nonie said:


> @AuNaturalMaMa, yeah most times *we screw up when we change a regimen that was working. If it ain't broken, don't fix it.* Never mind what other folks are doing on the forum. Personally I'd go to Supercuts since they never did me wrong...and if I can keep getting the same stylist who never did me wrong. Unless you're trying to save money, there really is no reason why you should experiment...unless you're daring like that.


 
Most def. @ the bolded. I am trying to save money. When I did go just for a dust/trim  I always got that plus products, plus waxing, plus.....


----------



## Nonie

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Most def. @ the bolded. I am trying to save money. When I did go just for a dust/trim  I always got that plus products, plus waxing, plus.....



Girl, have your SO or BFF hold your purse and wait in the car and just carry enough change into the salon for the cut. I doubt they give products out for free or on credit. That should keep you in line.  Plus after 2 months, surely you do deserve to treat yourself to a good, healthy trim. Consider it an investment in this HHJ.


----------



## thebelleofelle

Nonie girl you are the woman with ALL the answers..I swear...I need to get into your school of hair knowledge...

I still feel like a newbie after a year of lurking...lol 

question: if my ends won't get straight what does it mean???


----------



## Dizz

...Can Roux Porosity Control destroy your curls?

I recently BC'ed, and I've been wearing my hair in a WnG for the first time all this week. I co-washed twice or three times during the week, and I applied the PC with my conditioner. I noticed today that portions of my hair are a lot straighter. There are sections on the top of my head that look like airdried relaxed hair, and the ends of curls throughout my head are beginning to look like limp little relaxed ends.

Does anyone have any insight on this? If I wanted my hair to be straight, I would have just kept relaxing. This is garbage.


----------



## Damaged but not out

its probably not a good idea to snap off the hair just before a ssk, right?


Would it leave to a split, you think?


----------



## Nonie

Damaged but not out said:


> its probably not a good idea to snap off the hair just before a ssk, right?
> 
> 
> *Would it leave to a split, you think?*



Damaged but not out *Yes, it would*. You're better off cutting it off with a very sharp pair of scissors.


----------



## Nonie

Dizz said:


> ...*Can Roux Porosity Control destroy your curls*?
> 
> I recently BC'ed, and I've been wearing my hair in a WnG for the first time all this week. I co-washed twice or three times during the week, and I applied the PC with my conditioner. I noticed today that portions of my hair are a lot straighter. There are sections on the top of my head that look like airdried relaxed hair, and the ends of curls throughout my head are beginning to look like limp little relaxed ends.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on this? If I wanted my hair to be straight, I would have just kept relaxing. This is garbage.



Dizz *I don't see how it can*. Did you use the product as the directions say? I'm not a fan of mixing stuff coz you never know what chemical reaction might occur that could give weird results. I also believe it's important to use products as directed for best results. Why did you decide to use PC with your conditioner? If Kimmay's video is accurate, then an acidic solution--which I believe Roux PC is--should make your curls pop not disappear, so not sure what's going on with your hair.


----------



## Nonie

thebelleofelle said:


> question: if my ends won't get straight what does it mean???[/QUOTE]
> 
> [USER=198310]thebelleofelle I'm not sure. But if you think of the hair as a cylinder, then the ends are like open end that would be first to lose moisture. Per westNDNbeauty's thread, well moisturized hair straightens best...so perhaps your ends are just not as moisturized like the main length because they're open...
> 
> I do think split ends would also look frizzy, but that may not be you problem. Just mentioning it so if you try the extra moisture on ends and it doesn't work, then maybe a trim may help. But remember the minute you trim or dust, you create a new end which starts to lose moisture too and face the same risks as the previous ends. So seal and protect.


----------



## Dizz

Nonie said:


> @Dizz *I don't see how it can*. Did you use the product as the directions say? I'm not a fan of mixing stuff coz you never know what chemical reaction might occur that could give weird results. I also believe it's important to use products as directed for best results. Why did you decide to use PC with your conditioner? If Kimmay's video is accurate, then an acidic solution--which I believe Roux PC is--should make your curls pop not disappear, so not sure what's going on with your hair.




Thanks for taking the time to help, Nonie!

The directions said to leave it on for thirty seconds, but I left it on for however long it took me to soap up (maybe two, three minutes). I didn't think it would be an issue because the bottle is labeled "conditioner / for daily use" and it's not a concentrated treatment. I only added my regular conditioner just as I was about to rinse. Funny too, I know PC is supposed to be acidic, and only with a pH of 4.5, so I was really confused as to why my hair would appear to be so different.

But in hindsight, I have to apologize and be honest... I think I was panicking.  Sorry! This is my first time letting my hair go free and properly moisturizing it, and what _seemed_ to me to be curl damage is probably what my unmanipulated, properly moisturized hair is _supposed_ to look like. It feels soft, smooth, and springy. The ends that look relaxed might be that way because they're ends that _are_ relaxed and missed the first wave of cutting.  So I think I'm okay. My hair isn't being the compacted, brittle frizzball I'm used to, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Nonie

Dizz, the only other thing I could think of is since Roux PC is supposed not only to have humectants that add moisture but also be acidic to close cuticle as well as products that coat to protect and add shine, you adding conditioner probably just added weight that was not really doing anything and maybe weighed the hair down. A breakdown of PC's ingredients and what they do just makes me think it's one of those things that's just perfect on its own: http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2008/09/porosity-control-conditioner-101.html

When I say "use a product as directed" I mean, if it doesn't say "follow with conditioner" then don't. Hair that is moisturized, "sealed" (closed cuticle) and coated, doesn't really need anymore stuff to weigh it down. It'd probably be like adding layers of sticky gunk. And also adding something to already "finished" hair, and then rinsing might be you washing off some of the PC too, coz who knows whether your conditioner didn't grab onto some of the compounds in PC and form something washable that just went down the drain taking with it the benefits you'd just added a few minutes ago. 

I truly believe in keeping things simple. Trying to be clever and adding your own twist doesn't always end well.


----------



## LadyRaider

Should I straighten and attempt to use a curling iron (haven't used one in 2 years) on my hair for a day and evening in Dallas, or just hope for the best with a braidout?

KThx.


----------



## Nonie

LadyRaider said:


> Should I straighten and attempt to use a curling iron (haven't used one in 2 years) on my hair for a day and evening in Dallas, or just hope for the best with a braidout?
> 
> KThx.



LadyRaider, depends on the look you're going for and how much heat you're comfortable with. Whatever style you do, I'd have an updo alternative for the night in case the hair does not hold up all day.

I never wear my hair down coz it'd not stay down (Why should it when it can strike a different pose with movement of the wind, seems to be the attitude it holds), so I always wear an updo, so curling irons aren't really something I'd consider using. Even when I want an updo that looks like it's made of coils, I just use pins and my fingers. This style can go from day to night, for example:


----------



## LadyRaider

Thank you Nonie. That style is beautiful! And thank you so much for your input. I really needed it. I don't know why this weekend and my hair is vexing me over several threads, but it is! 

The look I'm going for? I just don't want to look horrid like I did the last time I was with the "OU cheerleader" and "Miss Black OU" cousins! Sigh! I'd post the pic from 2008 but I don't want to scare anyone. At least I'm 60lbs lighter than I was then!


----------



## tasha7239

Can a "rinse" harm hair?  I gotta rinse (red) a few weeks ago and now my hair is shedding like crazy.  I know shedding is normal but I use to only shed a few strands now I am shedding more than I ever have before. There is also some broken strands. Could it be cause of the change in weather?  I am wondering if I shed this much last summer and I just dont remember.


----------



## Bublin

If i use an oil moisturiser (i'm using Elasta QP Oil Moisturiser in the bottle) do i still need to seal with an oil.  I'm thinking product overlaod.

I have just used it to moisturise my damp hair then i put in large braids to airdry.  I did put a little castor oil on my edges and ends but was wondering if i really needed to seal ALL of my hair.


----------



## Nonie

Bublin, I think you're right. It'd be product overload. The reason people seal is to prevent moisture loss. Oil is a sealant, that's why it's added to lotions because water alone would not stay on skin. So IMO you do not need to slather on more oil. (The thought makes me feel like going to take a shower.  I can't stand product on my hair so the idea of layers of oil   )


----------



## NikkiQ

Can we just turn the title of this thread to "Ask Nonie"?


----------



## Nonie

Hush NikkiQ.

 You don't see me pretend not to see those questions I can't answer?


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Is there a way to lighten hair besides lifting the natural color with bleach? I've seen the henna threads, but I don't want red hair. I'm looking into a like a deep honey brown something like that. I don't want permanent, or semi-permanent. I'm assuming a rinse wouldnt work? I'd like something natural. My hair is black I guess...lol! T.I.A


----------



## greenandchic

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Is there a way to lighten hair besides lifting the natural color with bleach? I've seen the henna threads, but I don't want red hair. I'm looking into a like a deep honey brown something like that. I don't want permanent, or semi-permanent. I'm assuming a rinse wouldnt work? I'd like something natural. My hair is black I guess...lol! T.I.A



Lightening hair any shade is permanent.  Temporary color only coats the hair with color, but it doesn't lighten it.  Depending on how dark or light your hair is, you may be able to see the color in the sun, but it won't be dynamic unless you do a process which lightens your color a little.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

greenandchic said:


> Lightening hair any shade is permanent. Temporary color only coats the hair with color, but it doesn't lighten it. Depending on how dark or light your hair is, you may be able to see the color in the sun, but it won't be dynamic unless you do a process which lightens your color a little.


 
I meant to say "I don't want like a permanent box color,salon color, thats done with bleach I want it it be natural lightening but permanent."


----------



## greenandchic

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> I meant to say "I don't want like a permanent box color,salon color, thats done with bleach I want it it be natural lightening but permanent."



The only "natural lightening" I've tried in the past is with lemon juice and honey.  It can be drying and unpredictable though.  I'm curious about what others have to say on the subject now!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

greenandchic said:


> The only "natural lightening" I've tried in the past is with lemon juice and honey.  It can be drying and unpredictable though.  I'm curious about what others have to say on the subject now!



greenandchic

How'd that work for you? And signifigant damage that couldn't be corrected? I saw the older threads. About the honey and sun-in. The results outside this forum were mostly on brunettes...


----------



## greenandchic

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> greenandchic
> 
> How'd that work for you? And signifigant damage that couldn't be corrected? I saw the older threads. About the honey and sun-in. The results outside this forum were mostly on brunettes...



It did lighten my hair, but the results are hard to control since you are not in front of a mirror watching an active product lightening your hair.  You basically have to use it the sun such as products like such as Sun In.  You can inadvertently over process your hair.  Once its lightened more than you want, it obviously cant be reversed.  Protein treatments and deep conditioning should not be ignored (and I did that at the time).


----------



## Gemini350z

I know this might be dumb, but how do you cowash? Do you wet your hair then add the condish or do you add the condish then rinse it out?


----------



## Bublin

Gemini350z said:


> I know this might be dumb, but how do you cowash? Do you wet your hair then add the condish or do you add the condish then rinse it out?


 
The idea is to use a conditiner in exactly the same way as your shampoo.  However if you think your scalp may get build up i would recommend you do not apply a whole heap directly to your scalp.
I would say applying condish to dry hair would be more like a pre-poo which i believe some people do before they co-wash.

I'm not an expert at co-washing and don't do it often so someone else may come in and correct me.


----------



## New2me

Newbie here...what's the purpose of a pre-poo and how do I do it?

I have many other questions just can't think, its way past my bedtime

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

I keep seeing growth aids/vitamins and such. I'm interested. My problem is that I'm highly allergic to sulfur medication. I ended up in thehospital for 4 days! Horrible experience. So I'm pretty sure that sulfur on my scalp would be a big no no. Ion want loose my life just for some long hair. 

So what other optio s do I have besides sulfur/sulfur containing products? 

THX


----------



## Nonie

Gemini350z said:


> I know this might be dumb, but how do you cowash? Do you wet your hair then add the condish or do you add the condish then rinse it out?



@Gemini350z I personally do not CW exactly the way I use shampoo. To me shampoo is for washing/cleaning HAIR & SCALP, while conditioner is for moisturizing HAIR ONLY.

So when I CW, I only apply to hair (either dry hair, leave on for a spell, rinse; or wet hair and then follow same procedure as dry). I do not apply it close to my scalp because I believe conditioner has no business on the scalp and leaves a residue that causes itches on scalp but that is great for protecting hair.

When I shampoo, I apply undiluted shampoo to scalp and massage it in to clean then when I start rinsing I wring it through my hair to clean that too.


----------



## fiyahwerks

Why do you seal weave wefts?


----------



## Nonie

fiyahwerks said:


> Why do you seal weave wefts?



fiyahwerks I believe people do it so that the hair attached to the weft doesn't fall out and by doing so they prolong the life of the tracks.

A lot of problems with weave hair is the hair isn't attached properly to the weft so it can start shedding and in time, you end up with less hair than you installed. So sealing just ensures a more durable/long-lasting track.


----------



## Gemini350z

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Nonie said:


> @Gemini350z I personally do not CW exactly the way I use shampoo. To me shampoo is for washing/cleaning HAIR & SCALP, while conditioner is for moisturizing HAIR ONLY.
> 
> So when I CW, I only apply to hair (either dry hair, leave on for a spell, rinse; or wet hair and then follow same procedure as dry). I do not apply it close to my scalp because I believe conditioner has no business on the scalp and leaves a residue that causes itches on scalp but that is great for protecting hair.
> 
> When I shampoo, I apply undiluted shampoo to scalp and massage it in to clean then when I start rinsing I wring it through my hair to clean that too.



Conditioner on the scalp for me is a huge no no! Itchiness galore. I do the same and only apply to my hair. Before that I just rub massage my scalp with water.


----------



## Sesi

I have a dumb question. 

What is BSB - for the life of me I can't figure it out. 

Anyone?


----------



## cocosweet

Sesi said:


> I have a dumb question.
> 
> *What is BSB* - for the life of me I can't figure it out.
> 
> Anyone?


Below Shoulder Blades.


----------



## Nonie

Sesi said:


> I have a dumb question.
> 
> What is BSB - for the life of me I can't figure it out.
> 
> Anyone?





cocosweet said:


> Below Shoulder Blades.





Sesi, the reason BSB came about is because using "bra strap position" as a way to gauge progress could be misleading depending on the bra you're wearing. If you wore a thick strapped bra, then you could arrive sooner at BSL than if you wore a thin strap...and every time you changed, you'd find yourself at a different length in relation to it. So your true length and progress would be hard to determine. Also, folks wear bras differently 





Body parts are better as they are likely to stay at the same place from one day to the next. So a chart based on body parts methinks is better to help you keep track of your progress. Like this one I created (Key below):




*Key: *NL = neck length; SL = shoulder length; CBL = collarbone length; APL =  armpit length; BSB = below shoulder blades; MBL = midback length; WL =  waist length; HBL = hipbone length; BL = butt length; MTL = mid-thigh  length; KL = knee length; MCL = mid-calf length; AL = ankle length; then  I added FL (floor length, even though it's not a body part just coz I'd  drawn the line and didn't feel like coloring it out). Guess, I could've  called it Sole Length...but another SL would've been too confusing)​ Or this one:




​


----------



## Sesi

thanks Nonie! your explanations are always awesome. 

cocosweet - thank you too! now i can finally stop puzzling over it


----------



## Nix08

How do you send a pic when sending a PM?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Nix08 said:


> How do you send a pic when sending a PM?


Nix08
Same way you do with any other post.


----------



## Nix08

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Nix08
> Same way you do with any other post.



I don't seem to get the option to browse my computer and get a file from there.  Clearly I'm missing something


----------



## Simply_elle

When trying to look at someones fotki WHAT on earth does password in profile mean :\ I feel sooo slow...! LOL


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Nix08 said:


> I don't seem to get the option to browse my computer and get a file from there.  Clearly I'm missing something



Click go advanced.


----------



## Nonie

Nix08 said:


> How do you send a pic when sending a PM?



Nix08, it has to be saved in an online album then you'd just insert it the way you insert images in posts using the images URL. By clicking on the icon above that looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and in the window that pops up you paste the URL (make sure http:// isn't repeated when you paste the URL). You then hit "Enter" on your keyboard and voilà!

Alternatively, you could just type the code *[ IMG]URL goes here[/IMG ]* without leaving any spaces and when you submit, the image appears. Doing a preview before you send the PM is probably a good idea to make sure it displays as you wanted.


----------



## Nonie

Simply_elle said:


> When trying to look at someones fotki WHAT on earth does password in profile mean :\ I feel sooo slow...! LOL



Simply_elle, if you click on the person's name (by their avatar), you will see a dropdown menu with "View Profile". It takes you to the person's profile page. Then if you click on the tab "About Me", and scroll to the bottom, usually the URL to the album and PW are located there.


----------



## Nonie

MyAngelEyez~C~U I have never seen the options you are talking about in PM world.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

When you begin to see split ends what should you do?? Sorry. I know it's a very very dumb question.  The splits are very small and only on a few hairs but I want to nip it in the bud if possible.


----------



## Nonie

Growinghealthhair Cut them off. IMO you shouldn't wait to see them. You should snip (dust) your ends regularly so that even the tiny ones you see never become visible. Splits start at a microscopic scale and that you can see them means they've been growing and getting worse. If you give them a chance, they'll get bigger and your hair'll break on its own. That IMO is what thwarts retention for many: thin ends that follow splits and break off because they are too weak.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Nonie

Thanks so much. I'm going to do that tonight. How often should you dust? Is that when you snip a very small amount??


----------



## Nonie

growinghealthyhair said:


> Nonie
> 
> Thanks so much. I'm going to do that tonight. How often should you dust? Is that when you snip a very small amount??



growinghealthyhair Yes, dusting is when you snip a little amount. I do it every 8 weeks. But you don't have to keep that schedule.  As a guide, every 6-8 weeks is what most pros will recommend. You can use that as a guide and either adopt it...or if you're anal about sealing your ends and protective styling, maybe you can wait a little longer. But if you notice the tiny splits you noticed, then use that as clue that you waited too long and shorten the time.

You might find this discussion useful: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=556827


----------



## growinghealthyhair

Nonie

Thanks so much


----------



## Nix08

Nonie said:


> @Nix08, it has to be saved in an online album then you'd just insert it the way you insert images in posts using the images URL. By clicking on the icon above that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in the window that pops up you paste the URL (make sure http:// isn't repeated when you paste the URL). You then hit "Enter" on your keyboard and voilà!
> 
> Alternatively, you could just type the code *[ IMG]URL goes here[/IMG ]* without leaving any spaces and when you submit, the image appears. Doing a preview before you send the PM is probably a good idea to make sure it displays as you wanted.



Nonie thank you very much.  That's exactly what I thought.  I guess I ought to get me an online album


----------



## Nix08

Double post...oops


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Nix08 said:


> Nonie thank you very much.  That's exactly what I thought.  I guess I ought to get me an online album



Nix08 You have the option to create albums in your LHCF profile.


----------



## Nix08

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Nix08 You have the option to create albums in your LHCF profile.


That's actually a good idea...I'll utilize that more  Thanks


----------



## Simply_elle

Nonie said:


> Simply_elle, if you click on the person's name (by their avatar), you will see a dropdown menu with "View Profile". It takes you to the person's profile page. Then if you click on the tab "About Me", and scroll to the bottom, usually the URL to the album and PW are located there.



Thank you!!!

I don't feel so dense


----------



## Simply_elle

Ok, 

How to mention...? I would love to use the @ feature LOL


----------



## cia_garces

Is it possible to DC and CW? I wanted to co-wash today, but I also felt like I needed to DC. But then I thought, won't the co-wash nullify the DC? I know...crazy.  Are there upsides and/or downsides to co-washing and DC-ing?


----------



## cia_garces

Simply_elle said:


> Ok,
> 
> How to mention...? I would love to use the @ feature LOL



Simply_elle When you reply to somebody or post something, look at that row where the bold, italics and underline buttons are. At the end of that row there's something that looks like a blue car speaker...at least that's what it looks like to me.  Highlight the person's name you want to mention, then hit that button. There might be other ways of doing it, but that's my step-by-step, fool-proof way of doing it. HTH!!!


----------



## cia_garces

Also, I thought you had to actually put the "at" sign in and then do the steps I listed above, but when I mentioned your name just now, all I did was highlight your name and when I posted my message, I noticed that the at sign was automatically put it. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Nonie

cia_garces said:


> Is it possible to DC and CW? I wanted to co-wash today, but I also felt like I needed to DC. But then I thought, won't the co-wash nullify the DC? I know...crazy.  Are there upsides and/or downsides to co-washing and DC-ing?



cia_garces I think it'd be wasteful...unless the DC is a protein/reconstructor DC which usually requires a moisturizing conditioner to follow it, I would say the DC is enough if it's a moisturizing DC. Your hair can only contain so much moisture. So once you DC with moisture, your hair should be loaded in it and unable to accept anymore. So you'll just be washing the conditioner you CW with down the drain.

Since protein conditioners need moisture balance, if you DC with protein, then a CW afterward would not be a bad idea. 

I am a stickler for following directions and both reconstructor DCs I use, AO GPB and Emergencée, ask that you follow with a moisturizing conditioner. So in this case a CW would be a good idea.


----------



## Nonie

cia_garces said:


> Also, I thought you had to actually put the "at" sign in and then do the steps I listed above, but when I mentioned your name just now, all I did was highlight your name and when I posted my message, I noticed that the at sign was automatically put it. Learn something new everyday!



cia_garces I find  using that icon you use more cumbersome. I just tried it and found that I first need to have the name of the person I want to mention in the spot where I want it...(so I can't just highlight it in the quote; I have to copy and paste it in the body of my text...then I have to highlight it... then click on the icon).

It's easier for me to just type @ then paste the name of the person immediately after it or just type it if it's easy like Nonie and when I submit, they get the mention.

I am now wondering if when mention fails it's that people use that icon. I've never used it, but every time I've mentioned folks they've responded meaning they got the mentions. Hmm... :scratchch


----------



## cia_garces

Nonie I never knew you could just type the "at" symbol then the person's name. Someone gave me directions a long time ago, and I've just did it that way since then. 

The points you brought up were pretty much what I was thinking (about the CW and DC). But I never thought about following up a protein DC with a CW. Thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=287984 said:
			
		

> cia_garces[/USER];13917533buttons are. At the end of that row there's something that looks like a blue car speaker...at least that's what it looks like to me.  Highlight the person's name you want to mention, then hit that button.


 
Wow, it's amazing how you can be on this site for so long and miss things like that.   I've seen the blue thing but never paid attention to it.


----------



## divachyk

Nonie said:


> @cia_garces I find  using that icon you use more cumbersome. I just tried it and found that I first need to have the name of the person I want to mention in the spot where I want it...(so I can't just highlight it in the quote; I have to copy and paste it in the body of my text...then I have to highlight it... then click on the icon).
> 
> It's easier for me to just type @ then paste the name of the person immediately after it or just type it if it's easy like @Nonie and when I submit, they get the mention.
> 
> I am now wondering if when mention fails it's that people use that icon. I've never used it, but every time I've mentioned folks they've responded meaning they got the mentions. Hmm... :scratchch


 @Nonie 
I used the icon; just checking to see if it worked? I never use the icon. I always use the "at" symbol. The icon is too many steps. The @ symbol is quick and painless, for me.  ETA: Icon didn't work. When I viewed the post, it didn't show Nonie's name so I had to ETA the post and type the "@" symbol in front of Nonie's name. Perhaps it was user error. Will just stick to the @ sybmol.


----------



## Nonie

divachyk, you felt my pain: that icon is more work than it's worth. Either that, or we're both pretty clumsy at using it.


----------



## divachyk

@Nonie - lol, one or the two. I'm known to be a bit clumsy. I'll trip over my own feet if you let me.


----------



## Esthi777

I've searched high and low for the answer to this question. I did a search without know explanation so I'm just going to ask...What does Chealed mean??  Does it have anything to do with Don Chealed?  TIA


----------



## Nix08

Esthi777 There was a thread about Don Cheadle and his wife/gf and it got locked (I can't remember why - someone will hopefully clarify).  Then in another thread someone suggested that when a thread gets poofed it shall now be considered "cheadled" - hopefully I got that right


----------



## Esthi777

^^^thank you! Nix08


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> @Esthi777 There was a thread about Don Cheadle and his wife/gf and it got locked (I can't remember why - someone will hopefully clarify). Then in another thread someone suggested that when a thread gets poofed it shall now be considered "cheadled" - hopefully I got that right


 
Your explanation sounds right based on what I remember.


----------



## divachyk

And what does "......- gate" mean? I never under the gate phrase/statement.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk "----gate" a political head will come and explain but I think it originated with the 'watergate' scandal.  I think it just means that a scandal or sorts has developed and in turn has created a great 'pickle' for lack of a better term.


----------



## divachyk

The dumb question thread is the awesomest  You're free to ask random stupidness and no one seems to mind; everyone pitches in and answers.


----------



## SouthernStunner

so what does # mean?


----------



## Myjourney2009

SouthernStunner said:


> so what does # mean?




its a twitter thing. It just means emphasis is placed on the words right after the pound sign


----------



## Myjourney2009

Nonie said:


> divachyk, you felt my pain: that icon is more work than it's worth. Either that, or we're both pretty clumsy at using it.



I love the icon it takes less time for me now. 

I just bold the name then move over and click the icon


----------



## Nix08

What does "who gone check me boo" mean or where did it come from?


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> What does "who gone check me boo" mean or where did it come from?


 
 That comes from the infamous thread started at the beginning of the year about threads people don't want to see in 2011 and "who gone check me boo?" means "who gonna have the cajones to tell me something about what i said??"


----------



## allmundjoi

NikkiQ said:


> That comes from the infamous thread started at the beginning of the year about threads people don't want to see in 2011 and "who gone check me boo?" means "who gonna have the cajones to tell me something about what i said??"



The actual quote 'who gone check me boo?' comes from Real House Wives of Atlanta's Sheree, I think season 2. She got into it with a male (and flamboyant) party planner. They proceeded to yell at each other, the she yelled that at him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLTB0fL8VGA


----------



## january noir

Nix08 said:


> What does "who gone check me boo" mean or where did it come from?



Nix08
I believe it originally came from the Real Housewives of Atlanta.  One of the housewives Sheree Whitfield, has a confrontation with a businessman or ex-boyfriend about something and things got heated and Sheree, during the argument said that phrase.  I think it meant that she *could do what she wanted to do and no one can stop her, especially him.* 

Someone else may come and give you another interpretation, but that's how I remember it came about.


----------



## divachyk

Myjourney2009 - I needs ta work on that icon thing. Tripped me up big time.  Blame the user not the icon.


----------



## Arian

Question:  I want my hair colored--red!  Not a Rihanna Red, but a more tamed soft red.  If I use semi-permanent hair color, will this alter my curl pattern?  Hope this question hasn't been asked already.


----------



## Nix08

Ok how do I articulate this ..... how do you put a word or phrase instead of the link address when you put a link somewhere...
for example instead of putting this link:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13943935#post13943935

how do I have it say "Blah Blah Blah" and when you click on it it goes to the link?


----------



## Nonie

Nix08 said:


> Ok how do I articulate this ..... how do you put a word or phrase instead of the link address when you put a link somewhere...
> for example instead of putting this link:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13943935#post13943935
> 
> how do I have it say "Blah Blah Blah" and when you click on it it goes to the link?



@Nix08 You would copy the link you want to use, then type Blah Blah Blah and then highlight it. Next  you'd click on the icon above the window you're typing your post that looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and a window would pop up where you can paste your link. Once you hit Enter or OK, your phrase would become a link like this: Blah Blah Blah

It's easy to just finish posting what you want to post, then go find your link(s) by opening a new tab and then copy link and then highlight and convert the relevant words in turn.


----------



## Nix08

I was hoping you'd come and answer me  Thanks lets see if this works....Blah blah blah

ETA: AAHHH!!!   It worked!!  Thanks Nonie!!!!!!


----------



## Krystle~Hime

I've read it's more better to wear updos because when hair touches shoulders, and rubs on your cloths it can cause breakage, but what if it's only skin? like wearing a boobtube / strapless top, can it cause damage if ends rub against SKIN ???? 
as I said it may sound dumb but this thread is for this


----------



## LadyRaider

I have a similar question to the above. If I wear my hair in a pony puff so that it is off my shoulders, am I protective styling, or do my ends have to be tucked away for it to be considered protective styling?


----------



## Nix08

I believe if the ends are out but not rubbing on your clothes it's then a low manipulation style.  As far as I'm concerned hair on my skin is a non-issue (but I guess the salt from sweat could pose a hazard)  I airdry in a tank top for this reason and don't have splits (trim like twice a year).


----------



## levette

How do you post a picture in your thread directly without having it be an attachment?


----------



## Nonie

levette said:


> How do you post a picture in your thread directly without having it be an attachment?



@levette You have to have the photo saved online  somewhere (eg, on Fotki, Photobucket, or any photos hosting site)--not on your PC--so that it has an online URL and then follow these directions: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13961737&postcount=296

I think with Fotki, for your photo to stay up, you have to be a premium member (meaning you pay for your account). Photobucket might be free. I don't use it so not sure.


----------



## levette

Thanks for the info @ Nonie



Nonie said:


> @levette You have to have the photo saved online  somewhere (eg, on Fotki, Photobucket, or any photos hosting site)--not on your PC--so that it has an online URL and then follow these directions: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13961737&postcount=296
> 
> I think with Fotki, for your photo to stay up, you have to be a premium member (meaning you pay for your account). Photobucket might be free. I don't use it so not sure.


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I know this is very dumb, but how can you be sure you are retaining length? I'm in an install right now I do have some leaveout but I haven't noticed any breakage or split ends!


----------



## winona

So I want to make my wig less wiggy but I have no clue what parameters do I search for to get my answer.  Can anyone help?

JJamiah and NikkiQ 
Hope you ladies dont mind me mentioning you  You seem to wear wigs very well


----------



## Krystle~Hime

growinghealthyhair said:


> I know this is very dumb, but how can you be sure you are retaining length? I'm in an install right now I do have some leaveout but I haven't noticed any breakage or split ends!


I know Im retaining length when I check my hair progress with pictures, when I do length checks 
also when my puff are bigger


----------



## Krystle~Hime

LadyRaider said:


> I have a similar question to the above. If I wear my hair in a pony puff so that it is off my shoulders, am I protective styling, or do my ends have to be tucked away for it to be considered protective styling?


yes an afro puff is not a protective style, it's just a low manipulation style.
for being protective, ends are to be not exposed, so tuck ends, do a bun on your puff, add a phony pony...


----------



## virtuenow

blah...blah...blah 
Ahem...I wanted to try it too


----------



## kittenz

AVG = ?


----------



## Bublin

kittenz said:


> AVG = ?


 
Aloe Vera Gel


----------



## Nonie

virtuenow,  you're too funny! I bet most people are wondering what that's about.


----------



## curly2shoez

What is nsfw?


----------



## Kiki0130

ooh!  ooh!  I know this!

Not Safe For Work!


----------



## curly2shoez

Kiki0130 said:


> ooh!  ooh!  I know this!
> 
> Not Safe For Work!



Thank you. I would have never gotten that! Lol.


----------



## Bublin

Is cholesterol a protein or a moisturiser?


----------



## Nonie

Bublin said:


> Is cholesterol a protein or a moisturiser?



I think it's a reconstructor, meaning it has both moisture and protein. Queen Helene's ingredients are: *Water*, Stearyl Alcohol, Glyceryl Stearate, Mineral Oil, cholesterol,  Lanolin, Myristamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Phophate, Cetraimonium  Chloride, *Keratin Amino Acids*, Aloe Vera Gel, Glycerin, Propylene  Glycol, Methlparaben, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, FD&C Yellow #5,  FD&C Yellow #6, FD&C Red #40, D&C Red #33.

Check out what Traycee writes about it: http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/2009/07/what-is-cholesterol-conditioner.html


----------



## AfroDoll

I have another question 
Is Roux Porosity Control for hair with Low Porosity or High Porosity?
My hair is naturally porous. When I did the water test my hair sunk straight away, when I run my fingers along my strands, it feels bumpy and my hair dries super fast after washing


----------



## Nonie

AfroDoll said:


> I have another question
> Is Roux Porosity Control for hair with Low Porosity or High Porosity?
> My hair is naturally porous. When I did the water test my hair sunk straight away, when I run my fingers along my strands, it feels bumpy and my hair dries super fast after washing



@AfroDoll, Roux PC is for porous hair (high porosity hair).  You have to understand what high porosity means. It means your hair is holy and this could be due to cuticle damage but it is usually due to having a cuticle that is raised (open). So acidic products like Roux PC close the cuticle so that hair doesn't lose moisture fast. Roux PC also has humectants that attract moisture into you hair so that your hair has moisture; it has emollients to soften; and cone derivatives to coat and smooth the strands...so it should make porous hair feel more moisturized and appear to hold onto moisture better and be less tangly.

So it'd be a good product for you.


----------



## divachyk

AfroDoll - lo po fo (low porosity folk)  don't need to use Roux PC. I have low porosity so I know this all too well.


----------



## AfroDoll

Thank you so much Nonie!  I've been anxiously waiting for a response, with DC in my hair...wanted to make sure I could use the Roux PC


----------



## AfroDoll

divachyk 
Lo Po Fo!!  Thanks for the response, I'm definately Hi-Po  My hair is like a sponge!


----------



## Incognitus

What is a Marcel press and how does it differ from a regular press?

As a matter of fact, if someone is so inclined, please explain the differences between the following methods:

hot comb
flat iron
press

I know the physical differences of the equipment used. But why is one used over the other?


----------



## long_hair1day

OK, I have a question...what is "OP"?


----------



## pookaloo83

long_hair1day said:


> OK, I have a question...what is "OP"?




long_hair1day It means "Original Poster" of the thread.


----------



## long_hair1day

that makes sense - thanks


----------



## Chioniso

here is my dumb question...
What do you mean when you say braid?
Where I'm from a braid is a three strand plait using extensions of synthetic/human hair and a plait is just three strands interwoven using your own hair.
cornrows/canerows can are the ones that lay flat on your head and can have extensions in them or just your own hair.

Is this correct?


----------



## Chioniso

Incognitus said:


> What is a Marcel press and how does it differ from a regular press?
> 
> As a matter of fact, if someone is so inclined, please explain the differences between the following methods:
> 
> hot comb
> flat iron
> press
> 
> I know the physical differences of the equipment used. But why is one used over the other?


 
I would like to know this too - I've never even heard of a Marcel press


----------



## faithVA

[USER=332905 said:
			
		

> Chioniso[/USER];14286745]here is my dumb question...
> What do you mean when you say braid?
> Where I'm from a braid is a three strand plait using extensions of synthetic/human hair and a plait is just three strands interwoven using your own hair.
> cornrows/canerows can are the ones that lay flat on your head and can have extensions in them or just your own hair.
> 
> Is this correct?


 
A braid and a plait are the same thing. Has nothing to do with hair being interwoven. Before there was hair you could buy we had braids. It probably has more to do with the part of the country/world you are from. 

And yes that is correct about the cornrow/canerow.


----------



## faithVA

Double Post... I always wondered how those happened.


----------



## Bublin

Incognitus 
Hot comb - it is a comb that his either heated by being a plugged-in appliance or a comb that is heated on a stove.
Flat Iron aka Straigntener ie GHD brand.
A Marcel stove - i believe is a brand name for one of those stoves where you heat and store multiple size/shapes of styling tools. The 'oven' itself is plugged in and the tools are placed inside.  These were maily used before plug-in Straighteners/Flat irons were invented.


----------



## Chioniso

faithVA said:


> A braid and a plait are the same thing. Has nothing to do with hair being interwoven. Before there was hair you could buy we had braids. It probably has more to do with the part of the country/world you are from.
> 
> And yes that is correct about the cornrow/canerow.



so what do you call it when someone gets a whole head of extensions (not weave)?  just call both braids?

The thing is I get a bit confused when someone here says 'I'm going to braid my hair' - Does it mean they are doing something that is for under a wig/for going to sleep or they are spending 6 hours at the salon getting extensions.

Told you it was dumb


----------



## faithVA

Chioniso said:


> so what do you call it when someone gets a whole head of extensions (not weave)? just call both braids?
> 
> The thing is I get a bit confused when someone here says 'I'm going to braid my hair' - Does it mean they are doing something that is for under a wig/for going to sleep or they are spending 6 hours at the salon getting extensions.
> 
> Told you it was dumb


 
I don't think its dumb. It's a fair question. Again, I think this depends on where you are in the world. If someone here said they were going to braid their hair, I would take it as they are braiding their natural hair. If they were adding extensions they are more likely to say I'm going to put braids in. If they are going to a salon they would say I'm going to get my hair braided. I know what plaits mean but I don't hear a lot of people say that. And usually people will add some details to let you know whether they are doing it to put under a wig, getting extensions, etc.

If someone is getting extensions, If I'm being general I just call them extensions, but sometimes I may call them by their name, box braids, tree braids. But I may also call them braids.

Usually you can just tell by the person you are talking to. 

I may assume when people say braids here that they mean extensions because most people here that wear braids wear extensions. I don't know if I've ever seen an adult with braids without extensions. They are probably hidden under a wig.


----------



## faithVA

Incognitus said:


> Bublin answered the first part of your question better than I could have.
> 
> I know the physical differences of the equipment used. But why is one used over the other?


 
I am old school. I grew up having my hair done before there was such a thing as a flat iron so my hair was pressed (straightened) with a straightening comb.

After listening to people speak about their experiences with the flat iron, I have chosen to stick with the straightening comb. In the generations before me and in my own generation I never heard anyone say they straightened their hair once and lost their curl pattern or their curls wouldn't revert. If the straightening comb is too hot it will just burn the hair right off  or turn it copper. But that was rare. Usually done by myself not knowing what I was doing.

For the few times I plan to straighten my hair the straightening comb seems safer to me.


----------



## Incognitus

Bublin  Hahaha...thanks. I forget I even asked this....


----------



## Nonie

@Chioniso, I've been around the thinking you know where braids were considered to be w/ extensions and plaits to be w/o. My own personal experience was that the first time I saw plaits done with extensions, they were referred to as braids, and so around the circles I grew up in, if someone said they were getting "braids" I immediately understood extensions would be involved. 

However, I love language and I'm always interested in learning more so in time I came to understand that the two words mean the very same thing, it's just that the word "braids" is used more in the States--and perhaps braids with extensions are more the norm here than not, so it would make sense that every time we saw the style referred to as "braids" we'd assume that means "with extensions". 

I tend to use the words the same way I grew up using them more often than not, but I know they mean the same thing, so I'll occasionally use them as such. It's just like how I tend to call a trunk in a car a boot when talking to my family, but in the States I call it a trunk because that's what others understand. I know the words mean the exact same thing and so have no problem interchanging them. Similarly, if someone told me she saw someone wearing long plaits, I'd not assume they meant "w/o extensions" anymore, because I'm more informed now about the words "plait" and "braid" being synonyms.


----------



## Bublin

Is Mane n Tail Detangler also a leave-in conditioner?  
Does anyone use it for dual purpose or do you add another leave-in on top?


----------



## Nonie

Bublin said:


> Is Mane n Tail Detangler also a leave-in conditioner?
> Does anyone use it for dual purpose or do you add another leave-in on top?


 
Bublin, I don't see why you can't just use it as a leave-in. I've read it's oily so I'd imagine using anything after it would be overkill. The directions do seem to imply it can be used as a leave-in:



> Liberally spray Mane 'n Tail Detangler onto dry or damp hair. Work formula through, making sure it covers and reaches all of the hair. DO NOT RINSE OUT. Comb out hair with a large tooth comb or brush. Results are a super slip that allows hair to respond to styling effortlessly. Style as usual.


----------



## Bublin

Nonie yes, i guess you're right.  Overkill on products has been my middle name lately.  I'm using too many different products.  It detangles my hair so well but where does leave my Kimmaytube leave-in as i love that too - my hair loves the ingredients but it doesn't help detangle as well as the Mane n Tail.


----------



## Nonie

Bublin, well, seems like an easy choice to me. If I liked something that could only do half the job and then found something that can do the entire job, I'd fire the one that doesn't quite cut it. 

Or just keep one product as back up for when you're out of the one you're using and haven't yet bought a replacement.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

Dumb question here,

But do any of you ladies deep condition before a relaxer for strength? My mom is old sko' in her hair advice and believes that 'the relaxer works better with oil and dirt' so then...why not just do the healthy thing and moisturize and seal ur hair before you go in?  So would dcing help strength hair before a relaxer? Seems like it, but just checking in!


----------



## divachyk

Sistar - some use protein for strength and a moisture DC for moisture before a relaxer. I shampoo, protein if needed and DC about 4 days before my TU. I then leave my hair alone as much as possible to ensure I don't have scalp irritation or product buildup. I will apply oil to my length to avoid overprocessing.


----------



## Binetad

Lols thank god for this thread 
I'm alwaysssss lost with all this abbreviation on the internet, I cant keeep up! I just learned so much! Thanks LADIES!


----------



## Binetad

Oh i have a dumb question sorta...
Whats dusting? I keep seeing people talk about dusting my hair after my perm and stuff and i feel so lost.... please help =/


----------



## Nonie

Binetad Dusting is snipping off a tiny amount from the ends of your hair instead of trimming off a chunk.






As for acronyms used on the forum, at the top of the hair forum are stickies with a lot of useful info. You should probably spend sometime there and you'll quickly catch up.


----------



## Binetad

Oh thanks  =] and hmmm cool i never knew that.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

What is 'SO'? like DH= dear husband or damn husband


----------



## TamedTresses

Sistar said:


> What is 'SO'? like DH= dear husband or damn husband



SO is significant other

DH is dear husband, but I guess damn husband will work too.


----------



## rainbowknots

I asked this in the Random Thoughts but didn't get an answer, so maybe someone can help me here. Why is it called an invisible part weave? The part is right there in your face so how is it invisible?


----------



## NikkiQ

blaqphoenix said:


> I asked this in the Random Thoughts but didn't get an answer, so maybe someone can help me here. Why is it called an invisible part weave? The part is right there in your face so how is it invisible?


 
The part itself isn't. IMO it's called an invisible part b/c the tracks are "invisible" and the part looks natural. They just secure the tracks down a certain way (either sew in or glue) on a part created by cornrows.


----------



## blackmaven

Great thread bumping for newbies


----------



## mech

whenever i see this thread title, i always think of that episode of "golden girls" when rose asked that question. and dorothy goes, " better than anyone i know." LOL. golden girls <3 sorry that's all i have to add lol


----------



## candy626

Still learning all the terms used on this board and not sure if this question has already been asked, but is texlaxing the same thing as using a mild relaxer?


----------



## winona

candy626

  I believe texlaxing is the process of leaving a regular relaxer on the hair for a shorter period of time.  Please someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Flor

Did anybody else receive an email about Phyto Family and Friends sale starting tomorrow? I did, but  I haven't seen any thread on this.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

What kind of flat irons do you ladies use to get hair with 'swang' you know, like when you step right out of a salon? lol

Or do I just need to buy an expensive flatiron??


----------



## Nonie

WhippedButterCreme, I don't think there's one answer to that question as you can see from this poll:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=76414


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

Aww!  It's so even too!


----------



## g.lo

hi all, 

just want to know how people draws a line on their pics to show their hair length and show their final goal!! 
the line usually mark a part of their body, AP, shoulder bra strap... i hope it makes sense!

thanks


----------



## Z-kitty

WhippedButterCreme -  I have some cheap Andis flat irons for wal- mart that worked just as well as my chi irons when I was relaxed. It all about technique IMO.  Everyone here may disagree but I flat iron with heat protectant and a little serum but that's it and my hair would swang nicely.  Afterwards I would add a little oil.


----------



## winona

Am I suppose to dc from root to tip?  I noticed in alot of youtube videos they say apply dc to length of hair not roots.  What do you do?


----------



## g.lo

winona said:


> Am I suppose to dc from root to tip?  I noticed in alot of youtube videos they say apply dc to length of hair not roots.  What do you do?



@ winona, i also Dc from root to tips with no problem. my hair get more tangle at the root, soooo! will love to know as well!


----------



## NikkiQ

g.lo said:


> hi all,
> 
> just want to know how people draws a line on their pics to show their hair length and show their final goal!!
> the line usually mark a part of their body, AP, shoulder bra strap... i hope it makes sense!
> 
> thanks


 
g.lo I normally open the pic with the paint program on my computer and use the line option and draw one across the next milestone I'm trying to reach. I'm sure there are lots of other ways of doing it, but I find that the easiest for me. HTH


----------



## faithVA

winona said:


> Am I suppose to dc from root to tip? I noticed in alot of youtube videos they say apply dc to length of hair not roots. What do you do?


 
If its a protein conditioner I skip the roots but if it is a moisturizing conditioner I make sure I get the roots. However if it is a very, very thick conditioner I skip the roots unless I dilute it. Otherwise I can't get it off of my scalp.


----------



## Z-kitty

What is BSB length?


----------



## faithVA

Z-kitty said:


> What is BSB length?


 
It is Below Shoulder Blade. So run your hand down your shoulder blade and it would be that lowest point.

Some use it instead of BSL (Bra Strap Length) because it is an actual spot on the body and doesn't change. BSL can change based on the bra you have one.


----------



## ms.tatiana

Is it okay for me to leave in ORS mayo in my hair for longer than 3 days?

And when I do my next wash should I do a Nexxus protein treatment or no because I left the ORS mayo in my hair & they are both protein treatments?


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> g.lo I normally open the pic with the paint program on my computer and use the line option and draw one across the next milestone I'm trying to reach. I'm sure there are lots of other ways of doing it, but I find that the easiest for me. HTH



thanks hun!!! will try that!


----------



## ms.tatiana

I need help figuring out my hair hair regimen this what i have so far (LET ME KNOW WHAT I AM MISSING LADIES)

Shampoo: Head & Shoulders 2 in 1-Once a week

Protein Treatments: Nexxus Emergencee & ORS Mayonnaise; might start back adding an egg with no heat-Every other week. 

Moisture Treatments: Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner-Every week.

Use water, oil, & moisturizers: Water, Olive oil, Tea Tree oil, Peppermint oil, & Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion- Every week. 

Vitamins: Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex- 1 a day.

Wear protective styles: Weaves, buns, braids, and half wigs-Every day.


----------



## anartist4u2001

i still don't know what scab(i think that's the word) hair is. i've asked about 3 times and nobody answered.


----------



## HanaKuroi

anartist4u2001 I don't know either. I think it is hair/scalp that has been damaged by relaxers/dye/chemicals that feels/acts different from the rest of your hair. It takes a long time to get back to normal. This is all I have been able to figure out. It feels wiry/hard or dry/brittle I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FearlessNik

What's the definition of 'UE'. At first I assumed it was UnEducated. But the way some people use it has me thinking differently. :/


----------



## kittenz

FearlessNik I think it's upper echelon(sp).


----------



## Charla

anartist4u2001 said:


> i still don't know what scab(i think that's the word) hair is. i've asked about 3 times and nobody answered.



I read this article a long time ago about scab hair.
http://growblackhair.net/blog/scab-hair-it-is-real
anartist4u2001


----------



## Chioniso

Ok - this one takes the prize I think
what is detangling and how is it different from just combing?


----------



## -PYT

What is GHE?


----------



## Nonie

-PYT said:


> What is GHE?



 -PYT, I see you and I skipped the same classes in school. I asked this the other day.

GHE = Green House Effect

Apparently it stands for baggying bare hair. I've done it for years and do it every night but didn't know it had a fancy name. 

Baggying bare hair encourages sebum production and recycles the moisture from conditioning and makes my hair feel moisturized even when not using any products. That's why *I* do it.


----------



## Nonie

Chioniso said:


> Ok - this one takes the prize I think
> what is detangling and how is it different from just combing?



Chioniso, to me detangling means you have tangles and are removing them. Combing means running a comb through your hair. So you can comb tangled hair but if you are you'd also be detangling it or the comb would not get through. Or you can comb hair that isn't tangled at all, in which case you're just combing not detangling.

In this video, I'm combing not detangling. There are no tangles that I'm removing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCcoXph8tF4


----------



## FearlessNik

kittenz Thanks!

Chioniso combing is just running a comb through your hair. Detangling is using a wide tooth comb (or brush, tangle teezer, or another device), conditioner/ leave in with slip (meaning there's plenty of oil/lube to let your device glide) to CAREFULLY go through sections of your hair to keep it from getting tangled or matted. If you're natural I would not suggest doing this when you are upset or angry.


----------



## lwilliams1922

How do you get box/individual braids with synthetic hair in tight or close to the scalp?


----------



## cnap

What does OP stand for?


----------



## tricie

cenette said:


> What does OP stand for?



It stands for "original poster", the person who posts a thread.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## bebezazueta

Why do "we" start a thread asking "I relaxed my hair on today can I color or highlight tomorrow?" and everyone responds no!  A week later we see the same poster yelling "Help my hair is breaking off!" cause despite them asking for advice prior to this destructive behavior and despite the advice given, SHE DID IT ANYWAY!

Why, inquiring minds want to know?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

What does being tagged mean?

*feels like a total retard*


----------



## Nonie

lwilliams1922 said:


> How do you get box/individual braids with synthetic hair in tight or close to the scalp?



lwilliams1922, I take it you got your answers in the thread you started so I will refer you to it for answers. Anyone else wondering the same thing can look at that thread.



Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> What does being tagged mean?
> 
> *feels like a total retard*



When someone wants you to read a thread, they will tag you by putting your name at the top of the thread so you get an alert directing you to the thread of interest. 

Some people call being mentioned being tagged, but they are different. For instance, by typing Kn0ttyByNatur3, I have just mentioned you and you should have got an alert letting that gave you link that brought you to this post. Mentions send you directly to the post in which you're mentioned. Tags send you to the start of a thread so you can read it. I'll tag you on some thread so you can see the difference.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Ahhh, thank you so much for clearing that up for me. Nonie.

You really helped me out a lot.


----------



## Nonie

Kn0ttyByNatur3 said:


> Ahhh, thank you so much for clearing that up for me. Nonie.
> 
> You really helped me out a lot.



You're welcome Kn0ttyByNatur3. Did you get the tag?


----------



## lwilliams1922

Nonie said:


> lwilliams1922, I take it you got your answers in the thread you started so I will refer you to it for answers. Anyone else wondering the same thing can look at that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> When someone wants you to read a thread, they will tag you by putting your name at the top of the thread so you get an alert directing you to the thread of interest.
> 
> Some people call being mentioned being tagged, but they are different. For instance, by typing Kn0ttyByNatur3, I have just mentioned you and you should have got an alert letting that gave you link that brought you to this post. Mentions send you directly to the post in which you're mentioned. Tags send you to the start of a thread so you can read it. I'll tag you on some thread so you can see the difference.



Nonie thanks!  I didn't know you could tag here.  I also did not see the above mention.  Is it sent by email??


----------



## Nonie

lwilliams1922 said:


> Nonie thanks!  I didn't know you could tag here.  I also did not see the above mention.  Is it sent by email??



lwilliams1922, no, not an email, the alert appears at the top of the window next to where it says Welcome, lwilliams1922 under *Your Notifications*. A number displays beside the word and if you click on the dropdown arrow, a menu opens with the relevant alerts highlighted bold and you can see what that number represents. Mentions, PMs, Tags... You click on the the highlighted words and they take you to the alerts. You click on the thread that shows up on Mention and you'll end up in posts where you're mentioned. Tagged, you'll end up in those threads. You click on PMs, you end up in your PM inbox. 

I'll tag you too so you can see.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Nonie said:


> lwilliams1922, no, not an email, the alert appears at the top of the window next to where it says Welcome, lwilliams1922 under *Your Notifications*. A number displays beside the word and if you click on the dropdown arrow, a menu opens with the relevant alerts highlighted bold and you can see what that number represents. Mentions, PMs, Tags... You click on the the highlighted words and they take you to the alerts. You click on the thread that shows up on Mention and you'll end up in posts where you're mentioned. Tagged, you'll end up in those threads. You click on PMs, you end up in your PM inbox.
> 
> I'll tag you too so you can see.



WOW!  First time for everything!  After years of being on the board I'm just NOW seeing that #178 up there.  I guess I either check the board from my phone (and don't notice) or just rush and click new posts when I come to the site.

thanks for the info!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Nonie said:


> You're welcome Kn0ttyByNatur3. Did you get the tag?



      Yes, I got the tag. =D Thanx, again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Why does some people  on the board mention having a 'DD' and where can I get one? Also what is OT, OP & bump mean? Is there a forum that teaches newbies these abbreviations?

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

bebezazueta said:


> Why do "we" start a thread asking "I relaxed my hair on today can I color or highlight tomorrow?" and everyone responds no!  A week later we see the same poster yelling "Help my hair is breaking off!" cause despite them asking for advice prior to this destructive behavior and despite the advice given, SHE DID IT ANYWAY!
> 
> Why, inquiring minds want to know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOL!!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pookaloo83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Why does some people  on the board mention having a 'DD' and where can I get one? Also what is OT, OP & bump mean? Is there a forum that teaches newbies these abbreviations?
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690




DD=Dear Daughter
 DS Dear Son 
DH=Dear Husband

OT= Off topic "I like your hair but OT you skin is gorgeous"

OP=Means Original Poster. The OP of the tread is the started of the the thread.

pre_medicalrulz


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Why does some people  on the board mention having a 'DD' and where can I get one? Also what is OT, OP & bump mean? Is there a forum that teaches newbies these abbreviations?
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



I think there is a sticky with abbreviations at the top but for the ones you've mentioned:
DD - dearest or darling daughter (I think you know how to get one
OT - Off Topic
OP - Original Poster
Bump - when you post something the entire thread gets moved up in the queue so to speak and thus its bumped from wherever it was in the line of threads..


----------



## Nix08

Here's the the thread with abbreviations


----------



## hair4romheaven

Why do people put their hand on thier hips or waist when taking hair pics?


----------



## confusedlg

I like to think that creating a space between my waist/hips and my arm creates an illusion of slimness or slimmer than I am-ness

It probably doesn't but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

My arms are also kind of long, and I don't know what else to do with them


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

hair4romheaven said:


> Why do people put their hand on thier hips or waist when taking hair pics?



I know I do it because it helps me see the difference in retention at my WAIST since that is my final goal. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pookaloo83 said:


> DD=Dear Daughter
> DS Dear Son
> DH=Dear Husband
> 
> OT= Off topic "I like your hair but OT you skin is gorgeous"
> 
> OP=Means Original Poster. The OP of the tread is the started of the the thread.
> 
> pre_medicalrulz



Oh woow! THANKS!!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nix08 THANKS FOR LINK!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## hair4romheaven

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I know I do it because it helps me see the difference in retention at my WAIST since that is my final goal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 
oooo I never thought of that. Makes sense. HHG You're not far from your goal


----------



## winona

Did the mist bodifier change there ingredients back to the original?  All the BS in my area San Antonio Texas have the original formula and I vaguely remember a thread being started regarding the Tahalia(sp?) changing the ingredients to mineral oil and some other stuff that doesn't work as well.


----------



## kaytorry

Does volumizing shampoo and conditioners really work?


----------



## blackindia07

What is plopping?


----------



## Nonie

blackindia07 said:


> What is plopping?



blackindia07 You mean besides falling down with that noise or dropping in a seat all lazily/clumsily? I don't know any other meaning but that.

_"He was so drunk he plopped in the recliner and was out like a light."_

_"OMG, that fat little kid slipped on the icy pavement and plopped butt first. It'd have been cute to see if it weren't so sad and if he hadn't been hurt, po' thang."_


----------



## winona

How do people have these signatures like

"sent from iPhone"?

I swear people must think I can't spell or read on some of my posts because of autocorrect.


----------



## HanaKuroi

winona said:


> How do people have these signatures like
> 
> "sent from iPhone"?
> 
> I swear people must think I can't spell or read on some of my posts because of autocorrect.



Me, I leave it that way so people won't think I am rude when I don't thank them. The iPhone app doesn't have a way to thank the poster or do most things other than basic replies. I hope they see I was using my iPhone app and will understand. 

Eta: it automatically signs that way unless you change it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona

HanaKuroi 
How do you change it because mine never signed that way?  I must have changed it unknowingly.


----------



## Nonie

winona said:


> How do people have these signatures like
> 
> "sent from iPhone"?
> 
> I swear people must think I can't spell or read on some of my posts because of autocorrect.



I guess some phones may have the LHCF App so it automatically shows up when they post from their phones the same way if you send an email from a smart phone you have that show up at the end of the email. *shrug*


----------



## winona

Nonie

Thanks I actually was using my iPhone app  Ohwell


----------



## moda

blackindia07 said:


> What is plopping?



blackindia07

Plopping

I had good results when I did it



winona said:


> Nonie
> 
> Thanks I actually was using my iPhone app  Ohwell



winona you can change your signature, if you want that to show up. Not exactly sure how as I have android, but I know it can be changed in the menu for android.


----------



## Nonie

winona said:


> @Nonie
> 
> Thanks I actually was using my iPhone app  Ohwell



Oh OK winona. No clue why it doesn't work for you. 

I have a BB and last I looked there was no App for us and I've never checked back so I just use my phone's browser to post and thought you were doing the same. Sorry I was no help.


----------



## HanaKuroi

winona let me look and see. It has been a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

winona said:


> Nonie
> 
> Thanks I actually was using my iPhone app  Ohwell



winona at the bottom of the screen on your phone in the lhcf app go to "more" then ho to settings and I believe it asks you to turn your signature on or off. You have to turn it on. And you can type whatever it is you want in it. Like "from my stupid phone " etc.. Lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## winona

Thank you ladies for your help.  I got it.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HanaKuroi

winona using the LCHF app, select more at the bottom right corner and then click settings and then at the bottom you should see signatures. 

If that doesn't work let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackindia07

moda said:


> @blackindia07
> 
> Plopping
> 
> I had good results when I did it
> 
> 
> 
> @winona you can change your signature, if you want that to show up. Not exactly sure how as I have android, but I know it can be changed in the menu for android.


 
moda Finally...an answer!!!  LOL  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## wheezy807

I know you're suppose to follow up the aphogee two step with a moisturizing conditioner. So what would you use? I need suggestions.


----------



## PULLitBabyItsReal

I got quite a few...what is OP, and baggying and green house effect? And why do these black men think us beautiful black women are not capable of growing beautiful hair? Someone refer them to LHCF pleaaaaseee.


----------



## manter26

PULLitBabyItsReal said:
			
		

> I got quite a few...what is OP, and baggying and green house effect? And why do these black men think us beautiful black women are not capable of growing beautiful hair? Someone refer them to LHCF pleaaaaseee.



PULLitBabyItsReal 
OP: Original Post or Poster
Baggying: moisturizing your hair and covering it with a baggy/showercap. Moat people do it overnight. 
GHE: baggying with oil instead of moisturizer

As for the last point: most black women don't have hair. Until there's proof of the counter most people (black women included) will believe it's not possible.


----------



## manter26

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> I know you're suppose to follow up the aphogee two step with a moisturizing conditioner. So what would you use? I need suggestions.



The line suggests the ApHogee balancing conditioner.


----------



## january noir

HanaKuroi said:


> Me, I leave it that way so people won't think I am rude when I don't thank them. The iPhone app doesn't have a way to thank the poster or do most things other than basic replies. I hope they see I was using my iPhone app and will understand.
> 
> Eta: it automatically signs that way unless you change it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



HanaKuroi
The last update for the LHCF app now allows you to "Thank" posts.


----------



## HanaKuroi

january noir 

Thanks. I have it installed. Do you know what the numbers mean in the red circle on the app? On the app before you click it it sometimes has a red circle on it with numbers in it. The numbers change and I don't know why or what they are for.


----------



## LuvlyRain3

HanaKuroi its your subscribed threads that have new posts


----------



## wheezy807

manter26 said:
			
		

> The line suggests the ApHogee balancing conditioner.



Thanks for responding. I actually do have that one but everyone says it's not that moisturizing.


----------



## divachyk

wheezy807 said:


> I know you're suppose to follow up the aphogee two step with a moisturizing conditioner. So what would you use? I need suggestions.


wheezy807, I stopped using 2 step as it was too strong for my hair. I would use something like Kenra Moisturizing DC. It's my go to when nothing else works.


----------



## wheezy807

divachyk said:
			
		

> wheezy807, I stopped using 2 step as it was too strong for my hair. I would use something like Kenra Moisturizing DC. It's my go to when nothing else works.



Thanks, I have that too. Will do!


----------



## g.lo

sorry if this has already been asked! how do you list all your challenges on your profile, i think it is a great way to remember them! thanks for helping


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Under your name where it says "Member"  some people have other stuff.  How do you change that?


----------



## allmundjoi

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> Under your name where it says "Member"  some people have other stuff.  How do you change that?



Mz.MoMo5235. Go to User CP, then go to Edit Your Details, then under Custom User Title there should be an empty box-type what you'd like in there. Hit save.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

allmundjoi said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235. Go to User CP, then go to Edit Your Details, then under Custom User Title there should be an empty box-type what you'd like in there. Hit save.


 
IT WORKS!!!!  BWAHAHAHAHAAA!!!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

What is the "Use 1 Buy 1" thread about? Why is the part 1 that describes the challenge no where to be found?


----------



## StarScream35

What does THIS? I know it's an acronym for something but for what?


----------



## Raspberry

simplyevanescent said:


> What is the "Use 1 Buy 1" thread about? Why is the part 1 that describes the challenge no where to be found?



I can't figure out that thread either  Looks like fun though...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

simplyevanescent said:
			
		

> What is the "Use 1 Buy 1" thread about? Why is the part 1 that describes the challenge no where to be found?



Basically, you have to use up a product before buying a new product. Therefore, keeping your stash from growing.


----------



## hair4today

simplyevanescent said:


> What is the "Use 1 Buy 1" thread about? Why is the part 1 that describes the challenge no where to be found?


I remember when the thread began it was purported to be a self help challenge for PJs who would only buy a new product when they used up one but its evolved into more of a Product Junkies unite thread IMHO. I agree with Raspberry its a really fun thread...I can always count on a good chuckle or two. Its also a good place to find out what's the latest and greatest in hair products since the U1B1 ladies are always willing to try new products and vendors and are quite descriptive about their experiences.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

so how do you wear relaxed hair out in a wash and go? I understand for natural ladies, but I don't see how you can do a wash and go with relaxed hair...


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

hair4today said:


> I remember when the thread began it was purported to be a self help challenge for PJs who would only buy a new product when they used up one but its evolved into more of a Product Junkies unite thread IMHO. I agree with Raspberry its a really fun thread...I can always count on a good chuckle or two. Its also a good place to find out what's the latest and greatest in hair products since the U1B1 ladies are always willing to try new products and vendors and are quite descriptive about their experiences.



Ohhh Ok. The thread is like a thousand pages long  and I was really confused so I tried clicking on a few pages but it was mostly chit-chat loll I got it now! Thanks


----------



## StarScream35

cutiepiesensei 

I'm relaxed and have done this. Basically it's to minimize heat, at least for me I should say. I would simply hop in the shower, shampoo my hair, run conditioner through it and rinse it out (no waiting) step out, dry off, detangle and let hair airdry and be on about my business.


----------



## FearlessNik

Can someone explain the crown and glory method??? I've searched the thread on it and it's not making sense. I think it just means keeping your hair braided up under wigs or sew ins? I'm clueless y'all.


----------



## manter26

FearlessNik said:


> Can someone explain the crown and glory method??? I've searched the thread on it and it's not making sense. I think it just means keeping your hair braided up under wigs or sew ins? I'm clueless y'all.



FearlessNik Here it is: http://growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html


----------



## FearlessNik

Thanks! manter26. I've been doing that for 2 years (by using twists and cornrows), but I just started in on hair vitamins.


----------



## divachyk

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Basically, you have to use up a product before buying a new product. Therefore, keeping your stash from growing.





Raspberry said:


> I can't figure out that thread either  Looks like fun though...





simplyevanescent said:


> What is the "Use 1 Buy 1" thread about? Why is the part 1 that describes the challenge no where to be found?





hair4today said:


> I remember when the thread began it was purported to be a self help challenge for PJs who would only buy a new product when they used up one but its evolved into more of a Product Junkies unite thread IMHO. I agree with Raspberry its a really fun thread...I can always count on a good chuckle or two. Its also a good place to find out what's the latest and greatest in hair products since the U1B1 ladies are always willing to try new products and vendors and are quite descriptive about their experiences.



It's all encompassing. Chit chat. Product buying. Product using. Reviews. Sales. Etc.


----------



## HanaKuroi

So it is a bunch of junkies, enablers and pushas??? 


Sounds like I've been missing out. I have been avoiding it because I like trying new stuff. 

I thought it was like AA for PJs


----------



## divachyk

HanaKuroi said:


> So it is a bunch of junkies, enablers and pushas???
> 
> 
> Sounds like I've been missing out. I have been avoiding it because I like trying new stuff.
> 
> I thought it was like AA for PJs


all the above


----------



## MystiqueBabe

Just wondering, but what does SSK mean?


----------



## AyannaDivine

MystiqueBabe said:
			
		

> Just wondering, but what does SSK mean?



Single Strand Knots. Hate them thangs!


----------



## Simply_elle

Somebody, teach me how to multi quote please??


----------



## manter26

Simply_elle Click the multiquote button for each post (except the last) you want to quote. It will turn red when it's selected. For the last post you want to quote, just push quote. All of them will be in your replay.

Also, if you've selected multiquote and didn't end up pushing quote on another post, the multiquote won't be undone, unless you push it again. Meaning if you click multi for 3 posts in here but leave and go to another thread and attempt to quote the OP, all posts from this thread and the new one will be in your reply.

Hopefully that all makes sense.


----------



## Simply_elle

manter26 said:
			
		

> Simply_elle Click the multiquote button for each post (except the last) you want to quote. It will turn red when it's selected. For the last post you want to quote, just push quote. All of them will be in your replay.
> 
> Also, if you've selected multiquote and didn't end up pushing quote on another post, the multiquote won't be undone, unless you push it again. Meaning if you click multi for 3 posts in here but leave and go to another thread and attempt to quote the OP, all posts from this thread and the new one will be in your reply.
> 
> Hopefully that all makes sense.



Yes it does!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## FearlessNik

Ok what's up with the 'Do not quote'? At first I thought it was so people wouldn't steal pics. But I just saw someone post it where there are no pics? I like to quote juicy posts in case the OP decides to poof it. Is that why?


----------



## pookaloo83

FearlessNik said:
			
		

> Ok what's up with the 'Do not quote'? At first I thought it was so people wouldn't steal pics. But I just saw someone post it where there are no pics? I like to quote juicy posts in case the OP decides to poof it. Is that why?



FearlessNik yep. They may want to delete it at a later date.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## tiajanae

let's see if this works.. just trying to attach photos


----------



## tiajanae

tiajanae said:


> let's see if this works.. just trying to attach photos


 
it works, it works!!!!


----------



## Incognitus

What's the deal with Megatek and OCT? I read a post about it being different and that noone can find the old furmula. I feel so lost.... Can someone please clue me in???


----------



## Arian

Will a clear glaze/rinse revive my jet black permanent color w/o me having to reapply the black after 6 months?

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## SherylsTresses

How many times should one clarify to remove cones after wearing hair flat ironed after, let's say, two weeks and daily moisturizing with cones?  I clarified once only once and I felt like I had tons of cones left in my hair.  I don't want to make this mistake again but don't want to over clarify either. erplexed


----------



## Whimsy

SherylsTresses said:


> How many times should one clarify to remove cones after wearing hair flat ironed after, let's say, two weeks and daily moisturizing with cones?  I clarified once only once and I felt like I had tons of cones left in my hair.  I don't want to make this mistake again but don't want to over clarify either. erplexed



until your hair feels clean but not squeaky. if once didn't work, go again boo.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Is there a difference, as far as its effect on your hair, between regular castor oil that you can buy at a place like CVS and JBCO specifically?


----------



## Nonie

SherylsTresses said:


> How many times should one clarify to remove cones after wearing hair flat ironed after, let's say, two weeks and daily moisturizing with cones?  I clarified once only once and I felt like I had tons of cones left in my hair.  I don't want to make this mistake again but don't want to over clarify either. erplexed



SherylsTresses, I have never really needed to clarify after using cones. Shampoo seems sufficient to remove them. But I also haven't used cones daily after straightening. (Is there a reason you needed the daily application? I ask because cones SEAL hair (especially the anti-humectant kind used to prevent reversion after flatironing and also used as heat protectans)...so no amount of applying more them or moisturizing after that seal will really MOISTURIZE your hair, so you probably were wasting product apply more and more when it's not getting to your hair but just adding an extra layer of gunk to collect dirt.

That said, I have always shampooed my hair till it felt clean. There's no point in washing it "halfway" and waiting to wash again another day. Coz what good will that do? You won't be able to moisturize properly and your hair won't behave right. If I had cones in my hair and one shampoo didn't suffice to get them off, I'd shampoo again. But yeah, I've never had an issue where my hair was so coated that I'd have to use a clarifying shampoo.

What shampoo are you using? Are you using hot water? Sorry if you answered all these. I'm a bit swamped at work so can't read the whole thread. Giovanni 50:50 is mild and has the words "clarifying" on it so may be a good product that you can use over and over w/o feeling afraid that it's drying your hair. 

Also, I don't know if you stated it, but what makes you think your hair was clarified after one wash? I think coated hair that is hard from lack of internal moisture and dry hair which is hard from being completely stripped can sort of have a similar feel and be easily confused.


----------



## Chioniso

Dumb Question: how do you steam you hair at home?  I've always just gone to the hairdressers and sat under that steamy thing.  I don't have the space or the budget for such a thing at home - what are the products and alternatives.  (4c, natural twa)


----------



## amwcah

Chioniso

Some ladies use the sauna at the gym.


----------



## beautyintheyes

What is the(  and ) mean lol


----------



## SherylsTresses

Thanks for your responses.  I am new to flat ironing a full head of natural hair and overestimated clarifying shampoos.  Somehow I thought only one wash would remove cones and I didn't noticed until my hair was dry that I had so much build up.  Thanks again ladies.


----------



## wheezy807

I have a REALLY dumb question, lol! I can't figure out what SSK stands for. I know it has something to do with split ends and scissors, right? I dunno what the intials stand for though.


----------



## Nix08

wheezy807 said:


> I have a REALLY dumb question, lol! I can't figure out what SSK stands for. I know it has something to do with split ends and scissors, right? I dunno what the intials stand for though.


 
It stands for Single strand Knots...I asked this many posts ago too And if I'm right it's knots that are found mid way up the strand of your hair.

wheezy807


----------



## Fab79

So I have a dumb question 

I see some ladies co wash daily, every 2 days etc and I was wondering how do u dry your hair I'm thinking that you don't blow dry it everyday, or do you?

I want to cowash more frequently, my hair is in cornrows and I was wondering how would I dry these I'm psing by wearing wigs so don't want wet/damp hair underneath, and I don't want to be undoing the braids each time, looking at low manipulation as possible 

Any replies would be great
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone4S using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Fab79 I'm relaxed but co wash daily (almost) and I airdry over about 2 hours at night before bed.  Even if my hair is still wet I put it up in a bun and put on my scarf and go to bed.  It may be damp in the am but I am putting it in a bun anyway so it's fine.


----------



## Chioniso

What does KCKT stand for - I know it is some kind of product .  Keracare Keratin treatment? (but that product does not seem to exist on their website)  thanks.


----------



## MsChelle

Chioniso said:
			
		

> What does KCKT stand for - I know it is some kind of product .  Keracare Keratin treatment? (but that product does not seem to exist on their website)  thanks.



Kinky Curly Knot Today


----------



## Chioniso

OK - I'm on a roll now...
with lace front wigs do you have to glue them on or can you just wear them without the glue?
 - If you do glue it on what do you do with your hair underneath?
 - how long can you keep it glued in?


----------



## winona

Why are people using multiple shower caps when  GHE, prepooing ect?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

winona said:
			
		

> Why are people using multiple shower caps when  GHE, prepooing ect?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sometimes I use more that one because one doesn't fit over all my hair and head. Lol


----------



## JudithO

How do you guys use Deep conditioners from jars? I've been looking for a jar cover with a pump or something... I hate dipping my wet hands into my DC's...


----------



## jessicarabbit

judy4all
I usually spoon some out into an old container or bowl or something and then mix my oils and stuff into that.


----------



## Aggie

^^^I did the same thing today and it is a lot easier. Also, by pre-spooning only what you need into a smaller container, you don't get water into the large jar of conditioner and risk mold growing in it when you're not using it. This has happened to me before - it was freaky scary because I didn't think that ever would happen. I learned my lesson quickly.


----------



## LivingInPeace

This is silly, but what is a half wig and how does it fit on your head?


----------



## bride91501

AB200 - a half wig is essentially just what its name says - "half" or actually, most often, 3/4 the size of a full size wig. It is designed to be worn so you can leave some of your own hair out in the front, and blend it with the wig.  You could definitely also wear many half wigs, especially kinky/curly ones or those with a bang, as a full wig with no hair left out.

HTH!


----------



## LivingInPeace

bride91501 said:


> AB200 - a half wig is essentially just what its name says - "half" or actually, most often, 3/4 the size of a full size wig. It is designed to be worn so you can leave some of your own hair out in the front, and blend it with the wig.  You could definitely also wear many half wigs, especially kinky/curly ones or those with a bang, as a full wig with no hair left out.
> 
> HTH!



Thank you. I was kind of picturing a mini wig plopped on top of someone's head like a yarmulke.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

When your scalp is itchy does it Really mean your hair is growing???


----------



## jazzybklyn

Ok this is REALLY dumb because I see it being talked about but what is baggying? (embarrassed)


----------



## Nonie

AB200 said:


> Thank you. I was kind of picturing a mini wig plopped on top of someone's head like a yarmulke.


 
 @AB200 I consider phony puffs half wigs. Here I'm wearing one I made myself:







And here I'm wearing one I bought:








ManiiSweetheart said:


> When your scalp is itchy does it Really mean your hair is growing???


 
@ManiiSweetheart, I've never believed that. When my scalp itches, it's coz my hair follicles are trying to tell me something isn't right. Itching on any part of my body has never been a good thing. The last time I had itching on my scalp, I was developing bald spots. When I feel any itch, I consider that a sign that something isn't right, so I pay attention to what I'm doing (regimen, diet) and I massage the itchy spot more to help improve circulation that will hopefully bring nutrients to the follicles there and take away toxins that might be part of the problem. Sometimes itching can just be because of product build-up. Like if you don't rinse out conditioner properly. My scalp will itch something awful if I let product get on it and stay on it. So I don't oil my scalp. It is also why I baggy on bare hair.



jazzybklyn said:


> Ok this is REALLY dumb because I see it being talked about but what is baggying? (embarrassed)


 
@jazzybklyn it's putting a plastic cap, plastic bag, Saran wrap over your head. That's it. Some people do it after applying products. Some do it on dry bare hair (*raises hand  *)--and I've come to find that my way is called the Greenhouse Effect. 

Baggying helps keep moisture on your hair instead of transferring it to scarves or pillow cases or hats...and I find it helps encourage sebum production so that my hair is very moisturized and soft even though I don't use any moisturizing/leave-in products.


----------



## jazzybklyn

Nonie thank you! i should start this because i need moisture


----------



## Nonie

jazzybklyn, instead of starting the thread, why not join the discussions that have been going on for yonks:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495549
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=440498
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=120182

There's a baggy challenge: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=590021

Fully head baggying: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122820

I should mention that you don't have to baggy your whole head. You can baggy just your ends. dontspeakdefeat shares one way she does this: http://public.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/how_to_do_various/baggie_technique/

Also adrienne0914 my all-time idol demonstrates another way to baggy with a phony pony: http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/1283174


----------



## LivingInPeace

Nonie, the puff is so cute. I wish I knew how to do cornrows.


----------



## Arian

This may or may not be a dumb question, but is it REALLY necessary to deep condition?

Lately, I have been seeing blogs and the naturals featured have thick, luscious hair!  But one thing was common among them--their regimens were SUPER simple.  No deep conditioning-just co wash (detangle during this step), then style with one or two products.  Little manipulation...


----------



## A856

what's so special about denman brushes???

what's the difference between denman and paddle brushes??


----------



## Smiley79

Are ayurvedic powders equal to using a protein treatment?


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I can't answer the last 3 questions. I don't use brushes, I've never used anything Ayurvedic and I am a hardcore Deep conditioner. I can't imagine my life without it. So I'll add my own question

Is it possible to use Flat Iron regularly (bi-weekly) and still retain length? Is that dependent on your protectant or whether your hair is fine,medium or coarse? *I do not use Heat right now btw LOL I was just wondering about this*


----------



## Smiley79

My question is can you help me understand how the rave about not combing hair is effective? I'm eager to learn and give it a try. But each night I have been moisturizing and massaging my hair and the though of not combing out that teasing drives me crazy, lol. Whatever hair I'm saving by not combing daily, won't it catch up with me later on cowash day. (I am texlaxed) pls help me understand this no comb thing because I notice that is one thing the healthy heads on this bored do have in common.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

ManiiSweetheart said:


> When your scalp is itchy does it Really mean your hair is growing???



This is false. An itchy scalp can mean that it's irritated by a product or it just needs to be cleansed.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Smiley79 said:


> My question is can you help me understand how the rave about not combing hair is effective? I'm eager to learn and give it a try. But each night I have been moisturizing and massaging my hair and the though of not combing out that teasing drives me crazy, lol. Whatever hair I'm saving by not combing daily, won't it catch up with me later on cowash day. (I am texlaxed) pls help me understand this no comb thing because I notice that is one thing the healthy heads on this bored do have in common.



It's pretty much going on low manipulation. The less you manipulate, the less chance of breakage.


----------



## divachyk

Smiley79 said:


> My question is can you help me understand how the rave about not combing hair is effective? I'm eager to learn and give it a try. But each night I have been moisturizing and massaging my hair and the though of not combing out that teasing drives me crazy, lol. Whatever hair I'm saving by not combing daily, won't it catch up with me later on cowash day. (I am texlaxed) pls help me understand this no comb thing because I notice that is one thing the healthy heads on this bored do have in common.


@Smiley79, most no combers finger comb to keep it from catching up with them.


----------



## thehappyserver

Can wearing a hat be damaging to the ends of your hair? I have a twa and I wear a hat every day to work and it JUST occurred to me that I might be doing some damage to my ends. Should I be wearing a plastic cap or something underneath it?


----------



## NikkiQ

thehappyserver said:


> Can wearing a hat be damaging to the ends of your hair? I have a twa and I wear a hat every day to work and it JUST occurred to me that I might be doing some damage to my ends. Should I be wearing a plastic cap or something underneath it?


 
The hat could be rubbing on the ends of your hair. I think the best bet would be to wear a silk scarf or bonnet under your hat to protect your ends thehappyserver


----------



## StarScream35

Okay..............so what does THIS mean?

And what does dh mean?????


----------



## NikkiQ

Brighteyes35 said:


> Okay..............so what does THIS mean?
> 
> And what does dh mean?????


 
When people put "THIS", it usually means they agree with what was previously said or what was quoted.

DH=Dearest Husband


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> When people put "THIS", it usually means they agree with what was previously said or what was quoted.
> 
> DH=Dearest Husband


 
What does a series of dots mean when that's all the person types in the post?


..................................


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> What does a series of dots mean when that's all the person types in the post?
> 
> 
> ..................................


 

If it's an edited comment, then that's just the characters they put in after deleting their comment. You have to have 10 letters/characters in every reply. 

Other than that, it means they have no words to say


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> If it's an edited comment, then that's just the characters they put in after deleting their comment. You have to have 10 letters/characters in every reply.
> 
> *Other than that, it means they have no words to say *


 
Makes sense. Thanks. The bolded I definitely understand. Think I will be using that.


----------



## thehappyserver

NikkiQ said:


> The hat could be rubbing on the ends of your hair. I think the best bet would be to wear a silk scarf or bonnet under your hat to protect your ends thehappyserver



Thanks!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay...i have a dumb question

I have been on the boards for a while but i've only been natural for almost 1yr and a half but...can somebody explain the difference between a rinse-out and a detangling conditioner? I thought they'd be the same thing...right?


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=45347]SmilingElephant[/USER] said:
			
		

> Okay...i have a dumb question
> 
> I have been on the boards for a while but i've only been natural for almost 1yr and a half but...can somebody explain the difference between a rinse-out and a detangling conditioner? I thought they'd be the same thing...right?



Detangling conditioners have lots of cones specifically to give extra slip so you can comb your hair with it in. It's not meant to moisturize your hair, but soften. Rinse-out conditioners are not necessarily detangling.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Nonie

thehappyserver said:


> Can wearing a hat be damaging to the ends of your hair? I have a twa and I wear a hat every day to work and it JUST occurred to me that I might be doing some damage to my ends. Should I be wearing a plastic cap or something underneath it?



thehappyserver, I wear hats all the time too. I wear Saran wrap under them. Also make sure the hats are not rubbing against your hairline. I make sure mine comes down to my forehead. I once read that there should be just an inch between eyebrows and hat...so that rule works in my favor coz hats don't have to rub on my hairline. 

Or you could use a scarf and make it part of the style like this or this.


----------



## missyanne

OK I have one, I want to order Cassie powder from mountain rose can someone tell me is the alternate name for it is Senna?


----------



## HanaKuroi

missyanne. Do you mean Cassia powder?


----------



## missyanne

HanaKuroi said:


> @missyanne. Do you mean Cassia powder?



Yes Cassia, I wanted to know if it's also called senna.


----------



## HanaKuroi

missyanne I looked up cassia obovata and the scientific name is senna. I looked up senna and the scientific name is senna. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+cassia+obovata&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## AltheaGarden

Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but how do you "mention" someone in a post? I tried but can't figure it out :/


----------



## manter26

AltheaGarden said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but how do you "mention" someone in a post? I tried but can't figure it out :/



AltheaGarden Type the at sign @ in front of their name, no spaces.


----------



## AltheaGarden

manter26 said:


> @AltheaGarden Type the at sign @ in front of their name, no spaces.



manter26

Thanks!


----------



## diadall

What is it about oxycontin? I am watching Nurse Jackie and that is her addiction.


----------



## BBritdenise

diadall said:
			
		

> What is it about oxycontin? I am watching Nurse Jackie and that is her addiction.



It's a prescription opiate... Similar to morphine or vicoden


----------



## winona

I wonder if it appears that I am online if my computer is open.  Even if longhaircareforum is a tab that I am not on?


----------



## faithVA

[USER=91051 said:
			
		

> winona[/USER];16267687]I wonder if it appears that I am online if my computer is open. Even if longhaircareforum is a tab that I am not on?


 
Yes. As long as you are logged onto LHCF and your computer is not shutdown or locked or in standby you appear to be online.


----------



## winona

^^^^^thanks.  I rarely log out and was wondering


----------



## Phaer

I need a bit of help, I don't get my notices when using the android app, but even when I go online, I still have issues. For example, I had a few private messages and a couple of tags, but as soon as I clicked on one of the messages all of my other notifications went away and I don't know where or rather,  how to view the threads I was tagged in. Any ideas? I am still clueless about a lot of the functions on thus site.


----------



## thehappyserver

Phaer said:
			
		

> I need a bit of help, I don't get my notices when using the android app, but even when I go online, I still have issues. For example, I had a few private messages and a couple of tags, but as soon as I clicked on one of the messages all of my other notifications went away and I don't know where or rather,  how to view the threads I was tagged in. Any ideas? I am still clueless about a lot of the functions on thus site.



I am having the same problems as well!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

I have a question.... My power went out at maybe 11pm on Friday and came back on at 3am this morning.  I made sure to not go in it once so I could keep everything cold for as long as possible.  When the power came back on I finally opened it and touched a few things to test the temp and everything was still cool.

So....am I good? Or do I really need to throw stuff out? Lol


----------



## Nix08

^^ I'd say it's all fine but...http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets/keeping_food_Safe_during_an_emergency/index.asp


----------



## Kiowa

What is slip?

What does stretching your relaxer do?


----------



## Nonie

Kiowa said:


> What is slip?
> 
> What does stretching your relaxer do?


 
Kiowa slip = slippery smoothness so a comb or fingers can glide through hair. 

I thinking stretching relaxers allows you to use chemicals on your head less (as they aren't exactly a safe thing to be applying so close to your brain) and also help minimize the risk of overlap and therefore damage. Coz there's no way to completely avoid relaxer touching the base of the hair that was previously relaxed so if you're getting touchups sooner, then you're risking that over and over again over various sections of your hair. I think some people get better retention when they stretch because chemicals do break bonds of your hair and make it weaker than it was in its virgin state. So for some people, that weakening means they have to work harder to keep the hair on their head. By spreading out the times you subject your hair to that weakening, you allow your hair to stay strong longer and therefore retain better. (Of course there are people who find holding onto new growth for longer than two months means breakage at the point of demarcation so stretching may not work for some.)


----------



## Nonie

Phaer said:


> I need a bit of help, I don't get my notices when using the android app, but even when I go online, I still have issues. For example, I had a few private messages and a couple of tags, but as soon as I clicked on one of the messages all of my other notifications went away and I don't know where or rather, how to view the threads I was tagged in. Any ideas? I am still clueless about a lot of the functions on thus site.


 


thehappyserver said:


> I am having the same problems as well!


 
@Phaer and @thehappyserver, you could hit the back browser button to return to the profile page that you just read your last notice from so you can finish reading all your other tags or mentions--whichever it is you checked first and then didn't know how to go back. 

As for the others, you can click on your name at the top of the LHCF window where it says "Welcome,* (your name)"* and that will take you to your profile. There you will see tabs with the headings, About Me, Statistics, Friends, etc (see attachment) below. If you click on the Thread Tags tab, you will see all the tags you've had the latest ones on top. The double arrows at the end show there are more tabs not displayed so if you click on that, you will be taken to your Mentions tab where all your mentions are listed.

HTH


----------



## Nonie

Phaer, to return to your private messages, if you click on Quick Links right next to the Search button at the top of the window, there's a link to Private Messages.


----------



## Nonie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I have a question.... My power went out at maybe 11pm on Friday and came back on at 3am this morning. I made sure to not go in it once so I could keep everything cold for as long as possible. When the power came back on I finally opened it and touched a few things to test the temp and everything was still cool.
> 
> So....am I good? Or do I really need to throw stuff out? Lol


 
@LovelyLouboutin, I think you missed out a few words in your post. What are you talmbout? Fridge? Freezer? Something else?


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Nonie said:
			
		

> @LovelyLouboutin, I think you missed out a few words in your post. What are you talmbout? Fridge? Freezer? Something else?



Lol oh wow. Yea lot of missing words. Sorry lol. I was talking about the fridge/freezer and whether or not I had to tossthe stuff in my fridge is it was still cold when I opened it today when my power came back on (went out at about 11pm Friday and came back on at 3am).


----------



## Nonie

LovelyLouboutin, I think stuff in the fridge might be OK, but it may depend on the food (why am I making a face as I type?  I'm imagining fish and chicken smelling foul  ). If you think about it, when you take lunch to work that needs heating up, you may leave home before 8 and not get to heat it up until noon, and it's still edible. Now the freezer is_ a-whole-nother_ ball game. Usually when meat that was frozen thaws it needs to be cooked before you freeze it again. 

Anyway, let's look to experts for guidelines on refrigeration--maybe this will help you decide:
http://busycooks.about.com/library/lessons/blrefrig.htm
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/Refrigeration_&_Food_Safety/index.asp


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Nonie said:
			
		

> LovelyLouboutin, I think stuff in the fridge might be OK, but it may depend on the food (why am I making a face as I type?  I'm imagining fish and chicken smelling foul  ). If you think about it, when you take lunch to work that needs heating up, you may leave home before 8 and not get to heat it up until noon, and it's still edible. Now the freezer is a-whole-nother ball game. Usually when meat that was frozen thaws it needs to be cooked before you freeze it again.
> 
> Anyway, let's look to experts for guidelines on refrigeration--maybe this will help you decide:
> http://busycooks.about.com/library/lessons/blrefrig.htm
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/Refrigeration_&_Food_Safety/index.asp



Thanks you !!

I had salmon in the fridge and I tossed it just to be safe.  The stuff in the freezer didn't even look like it began to thaw.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Another dumb question that bothers me because I can't figure it out?  

What does the gray and green circles next to the profile names mean?  Some are gray while others are green...perplexed.  Told ya it was a dumb question .


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Another dumb question that bothers me because I can't figure it out?
> 
> What does the gray and green circles next to the profile names mean?  Some are gray while others are green...perplexed.  Told ya it was a dumb question .



Green means you're online: red means you're not; I'm assuming gray is that you're idle


----------



## KiWiStyle

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Green means you're online: red means you're not; I'm assuming gray is that you're idle




Well I'll be!  I would have never figured that out and I considerely myself hella intelligent. Thanks!


----------



## Phaer

Nonie tHANK YOU


----------



## Nonie

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Green means you're online: red means you're not; I'm assuming gray is that you're idle


 
@LovelyLouboutin, @KiWiStyle, red means "invisible" and it only shows up to the person who is invisible. Everyone else sees gray which means "offline" and is what shows up for everyone when offline (but it will also show up for those who have their profile set to "invisible"). Green does mean online.

Phaer, you're welcome.


----------



## virtuenow

Nonie said:


> @LovelyLouboutin, @KiWiStyle, red means &quot;invisible&quot; and it only shows up to the person who is invisible. Everyone else sees gray which means &quot;offline&quot; and is what shows up for everyone when offline (but it will also show up for those who have their profile set to &quot;invisible&quot. Green does mean online.



  Invisible?  How do you make yourself invisible?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nonie said:
			
		

> @LovelyLouboutin, @KiWiStyle, red means "invisible" and it only shows up to the person who is invisible. Everyone else sees gray which means "offline" and is what shows up for everyone when offline (but it will also show up for those who have their profile set to "invisible"). Green does mean online.
> 
> Phaer, you're welcome.



Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PittiPat

Ummmm .... what are you ladies referring to when you say that a guy's a "kang"?


----------



## JBunnie

I usually seal my hair with either 100% Aloe Vera or Pure Argan Oil (I'm still experimenting to see which one I like better). Thus far I've always let my hair air dry but I'm thinking about using my soft bonnet attachment on my blow dryer to speed up the process from time to time. I have 2 questions before I do.

Is using a soft bonnet attachment with my blow dryer considered indirect heat? Should I seal with a silicone based heat protector or can I just continue on with what I've been using. The smoke point of Argan Oil is 420F. I cannot find anything about the smoke point of Aloe Vera (if there is one at all) 

How long should I let my blow dryer run before I give it a break? I imagine handheld blow dryers are not supposed to stay on for long periods of time as a regular hooded dryer can.

I guess that was 2 questions in total.


----------



## Bublin

PittiPat said:


> Ummmm .... what are you ladies referring to when you say that a guy's a "kang"?


 
LOL - I asked that in the relationship forum. I knew it meant a no-good, dead beat kind of guy but wondered where the term came from as we don't use that term in the UK.


----------



## BostonMaria

PittiPat said:
			
		

> Ummmm .... what are you ladies referring to when you say that a guy's a "kang"?



A kang lives at home with his mom, doesn't work, expects women to give him money and take care of him, have a million kids, no ambition, smokes weed all day, yet he swears he's a good catch LOL 

What I would love to know is who originally made this word up. I can't remember who made up the quain and kang term.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nonie

virtuenow said:


> Invisible? How do you make yourself invisible?


 

@virtuenow, you go to CP User; on the Your Control Panel to the left, under "Settings and Options" click on "Edit Options". At the top of the page that displays, check "Use Invisible Mode". Scroll to bottom of page and click "Save Changes". Voilà! Now you will always appear to be offline.


----------



## Blairx0

When using egg do you both the egg and the yolk?


----------



## Americka

Blairx0 said:


> When using egg do you both the egg and the yolk?



Yes, I do. There are beneficial nutrients in the whites (protein) and yolks (sulfur).


----------



## manter26

JBunnie said:


> I usually seal my hair with either 100% Aloe Vera or Pure Argan Oil (I'm still experimenting to see which one I like better). Thus far I've always let my hair air dry but I'm thinking about using my soft bonnet attachment on my blow dryer to speed up the process from time to time. I have 2 questions before I do.
> 
> *Is using a soft bonnet attachment with my blow dryer considered indirect heat?* Should I seal with a silicone based heat protector or can I just continue on with what I've been using. The smoke point of Argan Oil is 420F. I cannot find anything about the smoke point of Aloe Vera (if there is one at all)
> 
> How long should I let my blow dryer run before I give it a break? I imagine handheld blow dryers are not supposed to stay on for long periods of time as a regular hooded dryer can.
> 
> I guess that was 2 questions in total.



JBunnie

I can answer your 1st question... Yes, using the hooded bonnet attachment is considered indirect heat. I would still be careful with it, because I personally think heat is heat. If you use a heat protectant and cooler setting, you should be alright. 

Aloe Vera won't have a 'smoke point' because that term is only used for oils and fats. Aloe will boil like water, I'm assuming and produce vapor, not smoke.

As for the 2nd question, I have no idea. That's a good question though. Perhaps you can check the blow-dryer manufacturer's website and see what they say. I would probably turn it off every 30 mins to give it a break. I used to short out hotel blow dryers all the time when I traveled.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I got one  for ladies APL or longer..how long did it personally take you to reach APL from SL? This is taking forever darn it.


----------



## JBunnie

manter26, thank you so much! I actually used the method for an extended period of time yesterday because I had to dry my hair to get to work. Blow dryer on low heat setting and on low speed. Didn't use a heat protectant, but I think my argan oil held up. Next time I do it I'll try with a heat protectant though.


----------



## vmerie

What is WHip? BSB? What are the best conditioners for co-washing made with the good cones?

Pardon the bump. Sorry just found this thread today.erplexed


----------



## Pompous Blue

vmerie said:


> *What is WHip? BSB?* What are the best conditioners for co-washing made with the good cones?
> 
> Pardon the bump. Sorry just found this thread today.erplexed


vmerie
*WHip* = That area between your waist and hip.
*BSB* = Below Shoulder Blade


----------



## CurlsOnFire23

what does DD mean?


----------



## Americka

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> what does DD mean?



Dear Daughter


----------



## Nonie

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I got one  for ladies APL or longer..how long did it personally take you to reach APL from SL? This is taking forever darn it.




PinkSunshine77, some answers for you in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=479052


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Nonie said:
			
		

> PinkSunshine77, some answers for you in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=479052



Thank you!


----------



## manter26

When I first went natural I went to my local Indian store to buy henna. It was in a cabinet behind a cashier for whatever reason so I felt rushed because I didn't know what I wanted. I walked out with *neem* and *brahmi*.

My question is do either of those powders (or any powder other than alma, indigo, henna) deposit color? My hair is always reddish and I don't know why. I've done a lot to my hair over the years so I'm not certain if it turns redder on it's own.


----------



## bajandoc86

manter26 nope, neither of these powders deposit color. Neem is anti fungal and antibacterial and thus good for the scalp. Brahmi is a conditioning powder.


----------



## manter26

bajandoc86 said:


> manter26 nope, neither of these powders deposit color. Neem is anti fungal and antibacterial and thus good for the scalp. Brahmi is a conditioning powder.



Thank you!


----------



## lamaria211

Are twisting creams just for twisting? Can they be used as moisturizers or would they be to thick?


----------



## JBunnie

lamaria211, I think they're just for twisting. Elle just reviewed a cream that was specifically for twisting and she said it was too thick to use as a sealant (I think) but she turned the jar upside down and the stuff didn't move. So if you have fine/average strands a twisting cream will probably be too thick to use as a moisturizer/to seal.

But I did just see someone say that she using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on her dry hair and it's great. I used it on my dry hair yesterday and it was a disaster! So it might be trail and error for each head.


----------



## Arian

Here is my dumb question...follow me, now:

So I cowashed my hair last Tuesday with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, DC'd with AO GPB, and my hair felt amazing!  I used SheScentIt Coco Creme leave in and it made my hair feel hard/dry once fully dried.  I suspect the glycerin.

Anyways, fast forward to Thursday and I sprayed my hair with water and twisted with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa.  Hair felt a little softer, but still slightly off--coated and semi dry.  Which lead me to believe there was some potential for it as a leave in (still think so, but I'll continue and get to the point).

Yesterday, I sprayed my hair with a sample spritz that I ordered that contains--glycerin.  Hair was hard, as expected, but I was hoping for the best since glycerin was so low on the list.  Let that go.

Today, I sprayed my hair with water and used the Trader Joe's again.  Hair felt a little softer, but again, there was a coated feeling that was still slightly dry.

So here is my point--was my hair too coated with glycerin to get the real feeling of the TJ's Nourish spa on my hair?  Could the SheScentIt Conditioner been reactivated on my hair since I sprayed my hair with water and caused an off result with the TJ's Nourish Spa?  I really feel like the Nourish Spa has potential.  

Perhaps I will get the result I want if it is the only leave in product I use without all the other conditioners/spritzes underneath?

I know it seems like an obvious answer, but thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## gforceroy

I usually do pull tests on my hair but I was wondering if I straighten the piece should I expect it to be the same length?? I just imagine it being shorter once I straighten all my hair..


----------



## camilla

tyrablu said:


> To ladies with relaxed hair who co-wash every day or every other day, What kinds of styles are you wearing?
> 
> I would like to try co-washing, however, I would not know what to do with it afterwards



tyrablu two or more cornrow braid out,  flat twist out,  five bantu knots for loose waves,bun, pony, half wigs, full lace wigs, wet wrap, air dry 50% then flexi rod set, caruso steam rollers pony tail set .....whew try some or all


----------



## pookaloo83

gforceroy said:
			
		

> I usually do pull tests on my hair but I was wondering if I straighten the piece should I expect it to be the same length?? I just imagine it being shorter once I straighten all my hair..



Sometimes it's a tad bit longer gforceroy

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## camilla

Chioniso said:


> OK - I'm on a roll now...
> with lace front wigs do you have to glue them on or can you just wear them without the glue?
> - If you do glue it on what do you do with your hair underneath?
> - how long can you keep it glued in?



Chioniso no glue needed i use tape when i glue i do small cornrows take it off in a week wash and cond  (my hair and the wig)in the cornrows spray leave in, dry and re apply
elastic band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2sNTwo_OFQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6v3aU0HK7s

sew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhsDUDNQls&feature=plcp

glue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWOHGRUIQ6Q&list=PL330430108F1CA251&index=15&feature=plpp_video

tape
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfzCefCtwyI&feature=plcp

i use this tape method BUT without the glue and i tape just the front i sew combs in the back i do not tape the back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfzCefCtwyI&feature=plcp




best glue is ghost bond IMO any questions  @ me


----------



## pinkness27

What is wet bunning?


----------



## kandake

pinkness27 said:


> What is wet bunning?



Bunning your hair while wet.  Usually straight out the shower from a shampoo/condition or co-wash.


----------



## OhTall1

Are you supposed to wash weave hair before you install it?


----------



## FearlessNik

LaChaBla said:


> Are you supposed to wash weave hair before you install it?



I always wash weave before I install it. I give it a light shampoo, DC, and an ACV rinse. If you only knew where that hair was collected from and where it's been been before it makes it to you. 

Also, I had noticed no mater what type synthetic braid hair, human blend mix, remy hair or whatever; that my head would always itch. I first started just doing ACV rinses on synthetic braid hair. Now I wash it all.


----------



## Buckeyecurlz

How do you add a gif to your signature?


----------



## Nix08

Where is 'whip' length?


----------



## FearlessNik

What's with the 'ermehgerd'? I see it but I don't know what it means.


----------



## FearlessNik

Nix08 I'm assuming between waist and hip?


----------



## TheNDofUO

FearlessNik said:


> What's with the 'ermehgerd'? I see it but I don't know what it means.



FearlessNik I think it's a strange form of 'oh my God'


----------



## FearlessNik

Thanks! It's still annoying though.


----------



## lamaria211

Is hydrolyzed collagen considered a protein?


----------



## Cassie6

QT said:


> Silicones in hair products.......
> 
> 
> 
> I have one thou what is "ETA"


Estimate time of arrival


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Cassie6 said:
			
		

> Estimate time of arrival



Or edited to add


----------



## Arian

How often should I do protein treatments to correct the damage to my cuticle?  Should I start doing them every week for a month then switch to twice a month?


----------



## Blairx0

Arian said:
			
		

> How often should I do protein treatments to correct the damage to my cuticle?  Should I start doing them every week for a month then switch to twice a month?



Are you protein sensitive?


----------



## Arian

Blairx0 said:


> Are you protein sensitive?



No, I'm not.  But I wasn't going to use anything like Aphogee 2 Step.

Just a really good reconstructor with hydrolyzed Keratin high on the list.


----------



## PJaye

lamaria211 said:


> Is hydrolyzed collagen considered a protein?


 

Yep, a very important structural protein, IMO.  Collagen is great due to its ability to provide hair with greater elasticity; hydrolyzed collagen means smaller molecules which translates into higher levels of penetration.


----------



## lamaria211

PJaye said:
			
		

> Yep, a very important structural protein, IMO.  Collagen is great due to its ability to provide hair with greater elasticity; hydrolyzed collagen means smaller molecules which translates into higher levels of penetration.



Thanks for responding I was asking cause I'm now using Roux Mendex Hair Repair Treatment as my protein condish


----------



## Phaer

Why do we call Mr. & Mrs. Obama flotus and potus?


----------



## sylver2

Phaer said:


> Why do we call Mr. & Mrs. Obama flotus and potus?



flirst lady of the usa.-flotus
 pres of the usa- potus


----------



## Phaer

Thank you! Who started that?


----------



## Krystle~Hime

Arian said:


> No, I'm not.  But I wasn't going to use anything like Aphogee 2 Step.
> 
> Just a really good reconstructor with hydrolyzed Keratin high on the list.



Don't do aphogee two step more than once a month. actually the company says every 6/8 weeks
but 6 weeks wasn't enough for my hair so i started doing it monthly before changing to a more natural protein treatment.


----------



## NaiyaAi

What exactly is the purpose of oil sheen spray?


----------



## Evolving78

NaiyaAi said:


> What exactly is the purpose of oil sheen spray?



NaiyaAi 
to give your hair a nice sheen or add shine.  it is a finishing spray.  meaning after you have styled your hair.  not to be used as an oil to seal in moisture.


----------



## lamaria211

Is Keratin Amino acids a protein? Tia


----------



## MicheePrings

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Is Keratin Amino acids a protein? Tia



Keratin is a protein itself, but amino acids are the building blocks of protein, so if the product lists "keratin amino acids" they probably mean cut up keratin or the amino acids abundantly found in keratin are in the product. If that helps

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kimlyb

I use mizani BB I was wondering can I add some oils . And the benefits of adding oil. Suggestions of oil to add

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71

On average, how often should you dust your hair?


----------



## Nonie

Atdow71 said:


> On average, how often should you dust your hair?



Atdow71 Everyone's different. I do it every 8 weeks.  The rule of thumb is you should dust early enough to prevent your hair from "dusting itself". That means, you should dust before the damage is so great that you are aware of it. 

If you find your ends breaking on their own (some people use tangling and SSKs as the sign), then it means you waited too long. So trim off the damage and then next time dust sooner than you did. If you get into a schedule that works, you'll find your retention improves and your ends are not misbehaving. 

Another way to look at it, the sooner you dust, the less hair you need to remove because the damage has not grown to a size where a big cut is needed. So if you dust after a short while, then you can get way with taking off a very tiny amount. Since damage starts off at a microscopic scale and grows with time, then you can catch it before it's big enough to be of concern if you dust early. That means you prevent the tears from getting to where they break off on their own.


----------



## Atdow71

Nonie said:


> Atdow71 Everyone's different. I do it every 8 weeks.  The rule of thumb is you should dust early enough to prevent your hair from "dusting itself". That means, you should dust before the damage is so great that you are aware of it.
> 
> If you find your ends breaking on their own (some people use tangling and SSKs as the sign), then it means you waited too long. So trim off the damage and then next time dust sooner than you did. If you get into a schedule that works, you'll find your retention improves and your ends are not misbehaving.
> 
> Another way to look at it, the sooner you dust, the less hair you need to remove because the damage has not grown to a size where a big cut is needed. So if you dust after a short while, then you can get way with taking off a very tiny amount. Since damage starts off at a microscopic scale and grows with time, then you can catch it before it's big enough to be of concern if you dust early. That means you prevent the tears from getting to where they break off on their own.



Thanks for the thorough explanation Nonie


----------



## karenjoe

where can I find measurements for a ACV rinse?


----------



## yoshebed

exactly how much do you have to cut off when trimming?


----------



## lamaria211

yoshebed said:


> exactly how much do you have to cut off when trimming?



There's no set amount cut how much you want


----------



## venusfly

uhm, what _exactly_ is "baggying"? How do you do it and how is it supposed to benefit the hair? I've read mention of it so many times but I have no clue what it is? Don't judge me please!


----------



## NIN4eva

venusfly 
Leaving the ends or length of your hair in plastic (usually a smaller bag or such) with conditioner while being in a protective style, usually a bun, or under a wig to enhance conditioning. 

I don't do it because it leaves me over-moisturized and causes breakage for me.


----------



## venusfly

Thanks NIN4Eva!  I was curious.  Doesn't sound like it's one I'll incorporate either but at least now I know what it means.


----------



## sckri23

How do I get silky shiny flat iron results?


----------



## frobellete

ok. ive spent the whole weekend on this thread first cos im new but also cos i didnt want to ask a question that's been ansad already. its a great thread, ive learnt a lot.

now for my dumb question. can someone please tell me about using sulfur for growth. ive been to the njoy's challenge thread but all i seemed to find out was the measurements for the mix. i am interested in doing it as i already have most of the ingredients and ive heard great things abt it (i am trying to grow my hair line its messed up). 

how exactly do i mix the ingredients? is there an order?
do i have to leave for a while or can i use it straight after mixing?
i wash my hair once a week, would it be appropriate to apply it on my scalp leave if for a while eg an hour wash it off and continue with the rest of my reggie or should it be left longer on the scalp?

basically someone please help me with info (for dummies ie me lol) on using sulfur as a growth aid. 

darn it. did i say question? lol!

thanks in advance


----------



## Kimlyb

frobellete said:
			
		

> ok. ive spent the whole weekend on this thread first cos im new but also cos i didnt want to ask a question that's been ansad already. its a great thread, ive learnt a lot.
> 
> now for my dumb question. can someone please tell me about using sulfur for growth. ive been to the njoy's challenge thread but all i seemed to find out was the measurements for the mix. i am interested in doing it as i already have most of the ingredients and ive heard great things abt it (i am trying to grow my hair line its messed up).
> 
> how exactly do i mix the ingredients? is there an order?
> do i have to leave for a while or can i use it straight after mixing?
> i wash my hair once a week, would it be appropriate to apply it on my scalp leave if for a while eg an hour wash it off and continue with the rest of my reggie or should it be left longer on the scalp?
> 
> basically someone please help me with info (for dummies ie me lol) on using sulfur as a growth aid.
> 
> darn it. did i say question? lol!
> 
> thanks in advance



I google NJOY Concoction it will tell you there about how to use. So this is how I mix 2oz wheat germ oil, 2oz grape seed oil, 2ozavacodo oil, 2oz olive oil 1tsp of sulphur powder, 2 drops of peppermint oil. I use 2-3x aweek massage into scalp.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Kimlyb

Kimlyb said:
			
		

> I google NJOY Concoction it will tell you there about how to use. So this is how I mix 2oz wheat germ oil, 2oz grape seed oil, 2ozavacodo oil, 2oz olive oil 1tsp of sulphur powder, 2 drops of peppermint oil. I use 2-3x aweek massage into scalp.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



After I mixed mine I waited a day before I used it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## frobellete

Kimlyb thank you so much i will google it. have you had much progress with the mix. ive heard a lot about the smell i hope i will manage. im determined to try.

do you know/have you ever experienced any side effects? what are they and how did u deal with them?


----------



## Kimlyb

frobellete said:
			
		

> Kimlyb thank you so much i will google it. have you had much progress with the mix. ive heard a lot about the smell i hope i will manage. im determined to try.
> 
> do you know/have you ever experienced any side effects? what are they and how did u deal with them?



     It's very drying so keep your hair moisturized with a good deep condition and moisturize and seal. As for that its the only se I've experienced. But please do a patch test to see how it works for you. As for the smell that's why I use the peppermint oil. Let me know how it works for you. I've been using for a month now I have a lot of new grow

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## frobellete

Kimlyb said:


> It's very drying so keep your hair moisturized with a good deep condition and moisturize and seal. As for that its the only se I've experienced. But please do a patch test to see how it works for you. As for the smell that's why I use the peppermint oil. Let me know how it works for you. I've been using for a month now I have a lot of new grow
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



oh goody. i have peppermint oil too so that should be fine. i will give it a go at some point this week and let you know. 

thank you soooooooo much!!!


----------



## Desert Skye

Ok I was always wondering what did it mean when someone quotes a person and says:

"This."

I think it means that the person agrees with that person right?


----------



## sunnieb

SpeechieGirl - Yes, you are right.

venusfly - When I first heard of baggying with conditioner, I knew my hair couldn't take all that moisture.  Now I "light" baggy thanks to the suggestion of a member here.  All I do is moisturize and seal like normal and put my baggy on and my bonnet on top of that and go to bed.  Other times I do my ends only.  If I can find the member who did this version I'll post the link for you.


----------



## venusfly

Thanks Sunnieb! It's good to know baggying can be modified to suit your needs!


----------



## Nonie

@venusfly, I full-head baggy without any product. It seems recycle the moisture I got from conditioning (my hair smells as if freshly conditioned when I take the baggy off) and I think it also encourages sebum production. The way I baggy is also known as the Greenhouse Effect (GHE). 

@sckri23 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336

@karenjoe, I don't think there's a perfect ratio for ACV. It's safest to go as dilute as possible because too strong a solution will break the protein in your hair. I usually mix about 1/4 cup ACV to 2 gallons of water. The way I look at it is even a drop of ACV makes a solution more acidic than it was, and an acidic pH is more normal for your hair. So err on the side of caution by going very dilute, knowing that even a drop of ACV in your final rinse is better than none at all. 

@SpeechieGirl, you're right: "This" usually implies approval or concurrence of whatever was quoted.


----------



## Sunshinelove32

I'm having such a hard time finding what works for my hair. I have been natural for over 11yrs i had dreads and have taking them out. I use very little heat.


----------



## karenjoe

@karenjoe,  I don't think there's a perfect ratio for ACV. It's safest to go as  dilute as possible because too strong a solution will break the protein  in your hair. I usually mix about 1/4 cup ACV to 2 gallons of water. The  way I look at it is even a drop of ACV makes a solution more acidic  than it was, and an acidic pH is more normal for your hair. So err on  the side of caution by going very dilute, knowing that even a drop of  ACV in your final rinse is better than none at all

I'm still scared of ACV on my relaxer.....
 I have flash backs..... 
I put it in my Uncles Jheri curl (to remove it)..... his hair was a mess... it took the jheri & curl out of his hair......  he wanted it out... 
so he had to cut it out eventually!


----------



## equestrian

You know those black hair products that say "placenta", they don't _actually_ have placenta in them.... do they??


----------



## Keen

sckri23 said:


> How do I get silky shiny flat iron results?



sckri23 I used to get such result on my friend's hair using coconut oil. Her hair would be swinging with shine and feel so silky.  But that never worked for my hair. It hates coconut oil.


----------



## Cattypus1

sckri23 said:
			
		

> How do I get silky shiny flat iron results?



I use John Frieda serum. I apply it to my entire head. I don't use as the bottle says, I use about a quarter-sized amount in my palm. Smooth throughout my hair before I start.


----------



## Kindheart

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I use John Frieda serum. I apply it to my entire head. I don't use as the bottle says, I use about a quarter-sized amount in my palm. Smooth throughout my hair before I start.



My question is why serums make my hair frizzy ??



			
				equestrian said:
			
		

> You know those black hair products that say "placenta", they don't actually have placenta in them.... do they??


 They do and it's hormone disruptive there was an article on Clutch claiming products with placenta were under scrutiny in correlation to cancer .


----------



## Cattypus1

Hmmmm...have you tried John Freida. It was a recommended product in the Science of Black Haircare.


----------



## Kindheart

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...have you tried John Freida. It was a recommended product in the Science of Black Haircare.



Cattypus1 yes ALL serum make my hair dry and frizzy ,


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

How much do you tip your stylist? What percentage or fixed amount?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Good for me, two dumb questions in a row.....

Is Nexxus Keraphix Restorative Strengthening Conditioner a protein conditioner?


----------



## Nonie

bhndbrwneyes said:


> How much do you tip your stylist? What percentage or fixed amount?



I don't pay her...so tipping her is out of question. Usually I don't even thank her. I think she's kinda used to my treatment of her. She's I.  



bhndbrwneyes said:


> Good for me, two dumb questions in a row.....
> 
> Is Nexxus Keraphix Restorative Strengthening Conditioner a protein conditioner?



@bhndbrwneyes, the clue is the word "strengthening"; it usually implies protein is involved. The Nexxus website describes it as:

​


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Keraphix Re**storative Strengthening Conditioner*,  specially formulated with Collagen and Keratin Amino Acids, gently  repairs damaged hair for softer, stronger, healthier looking hair from  root to tip.
> 
> *Ingredients: *Water (Aqua, Eau), Stearyl Alcohol, Cyclopentasiloxane, Cetyl Alcohol,  Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Dimethicone, Cyclohexasiloxane, Aspartic  Acid, Quaternium-18, Fragrance (Parfum), DMDM Hydantoin,  Isostearamidopropyl Ethyldimonium Ethosulfate, Citric Acid, Benzyl  Alcohol, PEG-9, Disodium EDTA, Coumarin, Benzyl Benzoate, Limonene, Zinc  Chloride, Sodium RNA, Rhodochrosite, Panthenol, Magnesium Citrate, DNA,  Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Polyquaternium-10,  *Hydrolyzed Collagen*, Sodium Chloride, *Hydrolyzed Keratin*, Propylene  Glycol, Polyglyceryl-3 Distearate, Polysorbate 60, Chamomilla Recutita  (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Stearic Acid, Palmitic Acid, Myristic Acid,  Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Flour  Lipids, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Tetrahexyldecyl Ascorbate, Glycine Soja(Soybean) Sterols, Alpha-Glucan Oligosaccharide, Ceramide  3, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane,  Tocopheryl Acetate                                 ​


Because it has water in it, I consider it a reconstructor, which is a strengthening product that is not just pure protein but also has moisturizing properties as well, and which IMO is safer to use than pure protein.


----------



## Nonie

Kindheart said:


> My question is why serums make my hair frizzy ??



Kindheart how do you use serums?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Nonie said:


> @bhndbrwneyes, the clue is the word "strengthening"; it usually implies protein is involved.



Thank you, that was the assumption I was making I just wanted to double check.


----------



## Kindheart

Nonie said:
			
		

> Kindheart how do you use serums?



Nonie i usually apply them on damp hair .i get a frizzy sticky halo in no time


----------



## Nonie

Kindheart said:


> @Nonie i usually apply them on damp hair .i get a frizzy sticky halo in no time



:scratchch Hmm...I love halos.  I love so much that when I was a kid and my friends with type 3 hair would get a halo along their hairline because of flyaways or shorter hairline hair, I thought it looked so purrty, I'd get a comb and pull out hairs from my puff so I'd have a little fort of a forced  halo. 

Heck even in my grown state, I still admire halos. When I posted this photo of a puff made with no gel, just coconut oil moisturizer, I was so proud to announce that the halo is au naturelle; that I didn't force it with a comb; that it happened all by itself. _*insert beaming Nonie here*_





So your problem is my blessing and I can't really help you. Do you have a photo of your problem? I think sometimes we create problems where there aren't any because we are trying to emulate a look we saw on a head that might not be anything like our own. Or we are so used to relaxed hair's characteristics that we are unprepared for the differences natural hair may bring.

ETA: When I was a kid, I remember shampooing my hair and then combing it back with shampoo in it till it was flat with small waves. I'd rinse it w/o disturbing the look (and obviously would do a lousy job of getting all soap out but I didn't know or care about haircare). I didn't use conditioner then. I'd just let it airdry in that flat state. My hair would look like it was gelled down flat. 

I wonder whether one would get the same results using a serum on wet hair not just damp? I keep meaning to buy a serum so...I might just test this idea on a section of my head over the weekend if I do. :scratchch


----------



## Kindheart

Nonie said:
			
		

> :scratchch Hmm...I love halos.  I love so much that when I was a kid and my friends with type 3 hair would get a halo along their hairline because of flyaways or shorter hairline hair, I thought it looked so purrty, I'd get a comb and pull out hairs from my puff so I'd have a little fort of a forced  halo.
> 
> Heck even in my grown state, I still admire halos. When I posted this photo of a puff made with no gel, just coconut oil moisturizer, I was so proud to announce that the halo is au naturelle; that I didn't force it with a comb; that it happened all by itself. *insert beaming Nonie here*
> 
> So your problem is my blessing and I can't really help you. Do you have a photo of your problem? I think sometimes we create problems where there aren't any because we are trying to emulate a look we saw on a head that might not be anything like our own. Or we are so used to relaxed hair's characteristics that we are unprepared for the differences natural hair may bring.
> 
> ETA: When I was a kid, I remember shampooing my hair and then combing it back with shampoo in it till it was flat with small waves. I'd rinse it w/o disturbing the look (and obviously would do a lousy job of getting all soap out but I didn't know or care about haircare). I didn't use conditioner then. I'd just let it airdry in that flat state. My hair would look like it was gelled down flat.
> 
> I wonder whether one would get the same results using a serum on wet hair not just damp? I keep meaning to buy a serum so...I might just test this idea on a section of my head over the weekend if I do. :scratchch



Lol that's a lovely post Nonie. I loove your hair ! Perhaps there are underlying issues with me hating frizz ,the  thing is , i absolutley love big hair but that "halo" framing my face makes me look unkept as if i didn't smooth my hair (if i'm wearing it in a pony) or skipped the moisturizer.  . I m gonna try to apply the serum wet hair and see if that works better . Thank you so much for the advice


----------



## sckri23

Nonie said:


> @sckri23 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336



Thanks, my texlaxed hair has been giving me straightening problems. I gave up trying to straighten it for now but im straightening in december and I really really dont wanna go to a salon.


----------



## venusfly

erplexed  uhm, how come Caruso Steam Rollers don't make relaxed hair revert?  If it uses steam  i.e water it makes no damn sense that relaxed hair wouldn't go frizzy and revert!  erplexed


----------



## FearlessNik

What is the reason for an open letter?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Ok here goes.... I just bought unrefined Shea butter but don't know how to use it. Do you melt it first? TIA.


----------



## dollface0023

I've got a question!

Lately my hair has been feeling really "Gummy" lately. Meaning that I oil or moisterize my hair, then baggy...Once its time to co-wash that gummy feeling starts. Is my hair being overly moisterized in the baggy?


----------



## sckri23

lisanaturally said:


> Ok here goes.... I just bought unrefined Shea butter but don't know how to use it. Do you melt it first? TIA.



I would melt it first


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Does anybody use grease? Ever? Lol I use that and braid spray on my braids and was wondering was it really that bad... Isn't it a sealant? 

Oh what is BSB?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

What does SSK mean?


----------



## Charla

bhndbrwneyes said:


> What does SSK mean?


 
single strand knot


----------



## Charla

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Does anybody use grease? Ever? Lol I use that and braid spray on my braids and was wondering was it really that bad... Isn't it a sealant?
> 
> Oh what is BSB?


 
AXtremeTakeover 
I seal my hair with Vaseline or Blue Magic grease sometimes, but I don't put either on my scalp.  And I like to use African Pride braid spray on my extension braids.  I sealed my braids with Vaseline.

BSB = below shoulder blade


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

oh then I get those a lot lol


----------



## sckri23

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Does anybody use grease? Ever? Lol I use that and braid spray on my braids and was wondering was it really that bad... Isn't it a sealant?
> 
> Oh what is BSB?



I dilute my grease with oil and use it on my scalp and as a sealant.


----------



## Nonie

AXtremeTakeover said:


> Does anybody use grease? Ever? Lol I use that and braid spray on my braids and was wondering was it really that bad... Isn't it a sealant?
> 
> Oh what is BSB?



@AXtremeTakeover some people use it to flatiron their hair (like this lady) and @Poohbear (Check out her thread on it), and yes, I consider it a very good sealant (Check out this thread). I would not use on my scalp but think it'd be awesome on your hair, particularly ends. 

BSB = below shoulder-bone (The length between APL and MBL) 




​BSB replaced BSL (bra strap length) because bra straps are not at a permanent location on one's body the way body parts are.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Thanks Nonie, that is the best hair length chart I've seen.


----------



## vavouna

How do you put those moving funny pictures in your threads?


----------



## manter26

vavouna said:
			
		

> How do you put those moving funny pictures in your threads?



They're called gif. You insert them the same way you do a picture. Find one online, right click and select 'copy image URL.' Come back and either click the icon of the picture above the post or type   and put the link between.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

Nonie said:


> AXtremeTakeover some people use it to flatiron their hair (like this lady) and @ Poohbear (Check out her thread on it), and yes, I consider it a very good sealant (Check out this thread). I would not use on my scalp but think it'd be awesome on your hair, particularly ends.



Hey Nonie - I no longer use grease to flatiron my hair. I now use Fantasia ic serum. I felt like the grease was causing split ends but not for sure. I just thought the serum was a better option than grease for hair straightening.

Other than that, I haven't used my beloved grease in awhile. I want to go back to using it once I use up this Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie but I'll see.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

bhndbrwneyes said:
			
		

> oh then I get those a lot lol



I use African Pride too I'm going to try Vaseline... Do u just rub it on ur braids?


----------



## Nonie

AXtremeTakeover said:


> I use African Pride too I'm going to try Vaseline... Do u just rub it on ur braids?



I don't know about RUBBING. You apply. Smooth it down the length of your braids...on the surface of the braids. It's nor for moisturizing so you're not trying to get it penetrate your strands. You're sealing them; creating a balm on the outside of your strands.


----------



## frobellete

ok i have another very dumb question. what is the difference between regular multi vitamins and vitamins for hair and nails? i take regular vitamins and want to see if i should be taking those for hair to aid healthy hair.


----------



## yaya24

@frobellete Hair skin and nail vitamins usually have additional Biotin, silica and other vitamins that are supposed to aide in skin and hair health.

If you are taking a regular multi vitamin I think you are fine. 

If you want to take an additional supplement that is supposed to assist with hair and skin health, then that should be fine.

I take a regular multivitamin and daily I also take a collagen supplement (which also has vitamin c) , a fish oil vitamin, a b complex and MSM.

Taking a multi pls a HSN vitamin might be a bit much..


----------



## AXtremeTakeover

Nonie said:
			
		

> I don't know about RUBBING. You apply. Smooth it down the length of your braids...on the surface of the braids. It's nor for moisturizing so you're not trying to get it penetrate your strands. You're sealing them; creating a balm on the outside of your strands.



Ok thank you... If said to ask dumb questions here so i did


----------



## frobellete

thank you yaya24  i was thinking of switching to biotin so then would that mean dropping the regular multi vitamin as that would be an overdose of vitamins? sounds like a very dumb qn even to me but i just had to ask......


----------



## yaya24

frobellete
You can take a separate biotin supplement in addition to your multi.

I know my skin acted a fool (suddenly breaking out) when I took biotin in high dosages, so pay attention to how your body reacts to it.

Also drink plenty of water.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

yaya24 said:
			
		

> frobellete
> You can take a separate biotin supplement in addition to your multi.
> 
> I know my skin acted a fool (suddenly breaking out) when I took biotin in high dosages, so pay attention to how your body reacts to it.
> 
> Also drink plenty of water.



I up'ed my Biotin intake and am noticing my skin is more irritated and acne prone (in these last two  weeks).  Totally agree.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

If in the porosity water test part of my strands float and part goes to the bottom(like HALF strand) ,does it mean i m normal porosity?


----------



## Nonie

Kindheart said:


> If in the porosity water test part of my strands float and part goes to the bottom(like HALF strand) ,does it mean i m normal porosity?


 
Kindheart, that's a tricky one. When hair is damaged, the outer coating has holes so even hair that had low porosity will sink due to damage as holes make it porous. Also hair that has product on it will usually float whether it is porous or not. So hair has to be completely bare.

I think normal porosity may float for a while then sink...or maybe not sink all the way down. 

But there are other ways to test for porosity: does you hair take long to get wet and long to dry? Or is it the opposite? Is your hair easy to moisturize and does it stay moisturized or does it lose the moisture fast? Or is your hair hard to moisturize but when it does get moisturized stays soft and holds onto that moisture. 

Below is a hair with no damage so if it had low porosity, no water would be able to enter the strand so it would float forever:







This strand below though has damage on it so water can enter it make it heavy so it sinks as it is porous. So even if the hair may have had low porosity before damage, with damage it is very porous so it will sink.






So if you consider that split start from the ends of your strands, it's not farfetched to suspect that the withered ends will be porous and depending on how well you maintain your hair with dusting/trimming, half the strand could sink while the healthier part does not. But also if you seal ends it could mean they won't sink while the rest of your hair will. So use other ways to decide what your porosity is. Sometimes just sharing how different products make your hair respond can help others with your porosity see the similarities and help you decide.


----------



## toyas08

Do you have to dc with a deep conditioner or can you use a regular conditioner?


----------



## mamaline

Can you do mini braids on relaxed hair?


----------



## sckri23

toyas08 said:


> Do you have to dc with a deep conditioner or can you use a regular conditioner?



You can use a regular conditioner sometimes


----------



## manter26

mamaline said:


> Can you do mini braids on relaxed hair?



mamaline You can do a few and see how they hold up before braiding your whole head. Use a waxy product on the ends and set them on perm rods to prevent unravelling. There are some transitioners on here who have done them and there relaxed ends did not unravel- using those tricks. HTH


----------



## Nonie

sckri23 said:


> You can use a regular conditioner sometimes


 
sckri23, I don't. I'm a stickler for rules and if a product says to rinse after 2-3 minutes, I assume there's nothing more it can do by being left on the head for a long time, so I don't.

Now there are products that can be used both as a DC and regular conditioner. Aubrey's GBP is one such product. It is used differently in either case:



> *Directions
> *Shake well before using. After shampooing, apply to damp hair and work through concentrating on the ends. Leave on for 1 or 2 minutes, then rinse. For deep conditioning: Apply to dry and distribute from scalp to ends. Leave on for 15 minutes, then shampoo and condition hair as usual.


 
Notice that when using it as a DC, it is applied undiluted and thus very concentrated and left on for 15 minutes. For a regular conditioning, it is applied wet hair (the water diluting the conditioner and making it runny) and left on only for a couple of minutes. 

I do find most DCing products are thicker while regular conditioners tend to be more liquid.


----------



## sckri23

Nonie said:


> sckri23, I don't. I'm a stickler for rules and if a product says to rinse after 2-3 minutes, I assume there's nothing more it can do by being left on the head for a long time, so I don't.
> 
> Now there are products that can be used both as a DC and regular conditioner. Aubrey's GBP is one such product. It is used differently in either case:
> 
> Notice that when using it as a DC, it is applied undiluted and thus very concentrated and left on for 15 minutes. For a regular conditioning, it is applied wet hair (the water diluting the conditioner and making it runny) and left on only for a couple of minutes.
> 
> I do find most DCing products are thicker while regular conditioners tend to be more liquid.



I use my cowash conditioner as a dc and leave in. It doesnt have any real instructions. "Apply to freshly shampooed hair, rinse, repeat if necessary." So free for all!!! But she's right, when I said "sometimes" I meant it depends on the conditioner.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

I plan to dye my hair a lighter shade. I have some new growth but won't touch up my relaxer for another 2 months. Is it safe to color now, then relax later?

I cowash daily so dryness isn't a concern.


----------



## Babygrowth

Bump! I want to know the same thing since I already dyed my hair cuz I'm impatient and couldn't wait but I plan to relax in January.


----------



## faithVA

Does anyone DC overnight without using a plastic cap and just using their bonnet? I want to DC overnight but I can't sleep in a plastic cap.


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

faithVA said:
			
		

> Does anyone DC overnight without using a plastic cap and just using their bonnet? I want to DC overnight but I can't sleep in a plastic cap.



Did this last night, hair wasn't as moisturised as when I wear my cap. Also the smell of the dc was super strong lol


----------



## faithVA

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Did this last night, hair wasn't as moisturised as when I wear my cap. Also the smell of the dc was super strong lol


 
Thanks. Just trying to come up with options. Sometimes I want to start DCing at night when I get a late start but I can't do the plastic cap. Just trying to see what experience others had.


----------



## Nonie

faithVA, won't conditioner soak through your bonnet onto your pillow and sheets? Part of why I love baggying is I cannot stand hair product on my bed. 

While I don't know why anyone would DC all day--I sorta think conditioners have a optimum time during which they work on hair and then after that they do nothing more, but that's me...anyway--if I were to do it, I'd do it in the day. Why? Because I can keep may hair hanging down and therefore not have conditioner get absorbed my my scalp and give me itches or getting on my face and giving me acne. The time would still be the same whether it's at night or day time so why not make your life easier on a day you're not going anywhere and DC while you go about doing chores or sth.


----------



## Fhrizzball

faithVA said:


> Does anyone DC overnight without using a plastic cap and just using their bonnet? I want to DC overnight but I can't sleep in a plastic cap.




Perhaps use plastic wrap or put a wig cap over the plastic cap. A regular bonnet won't keep in the moisture so it won't give you the full benefits I feel. Making sure you don't cover your ears may help as well.


----------



## faithVA

Nonie said:


> @faithVA, won't conditioner soak through your bonnet onto your pillow and sheets? Part of why I love baggying is I cannot stand hair product on my bed.
> 
> While I don't know why anyone would DC all day--I sorta think conditioners have a optimum time during which they work on hair and then after that they do nothing more, but that's me...anyway--if I were to do it, I'd do it in the day. Why? Because I can keep may hair hanging down and therefore not have conditioner get absorbed my my scalp and give me itches or getting on my face and giving me acne. The time would still be the same whether it's at night or day time so why not make your life easier on a day you're not going anywhere and DC while you go about doing chores or sth.


 
I was just wondering if anyone does it. My lifestyle doesn't usually have me at home during the day. Sometimes I just need the option to do it at night. And I know I can't do a plastic cap for more than an hour.


----------



## HanaKuroi

The thick vinyl shower caps don't make me itchy like the thin plastic ones。I have one that is vinyl on the inside and satin on the outside.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> The thick vinyl shower caps don't make me itchy like the thin plastic ones。I have one that is vinyl on the inside and satin on the outside.


 
Where do you get them from HanaKuroi. 

I can put on a bonnet and then a plastic cap. It seems to cut down on the amount of condensation. But I can't do the plastic cap as the layer against my scalp


----------



## HanaKuroi

I bought them somewhere here faithVA 
I don't know who makes them. It has to be either goody or scuunci. I only shop at 3 stores for stuff like that. I wonder if they have tags seen inside. I'll check.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I couldn't find a tag. The outside is satin and the inside is soft vinyl. I have had it a long time for a shower cap. It hasn't gotten hard and scratchy Like they do with age.


----------



## faithVA

HanaKuroi said:


> View attachment 174343
> 
> I couldn't find a tag. The outside is satin and the inside is soft vinyl. I have had it a long time for a shower cap. It hasn't gotten hard and scratchy Like they do with age.


 
Thank you. I will look for it when I'm out shopping.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Okay dumb questions. Does anyone sleep without wrapping their hair up at night and still have it look good the next day? What do you do and how do you style it the next day. I know I was talking to my friend and the subject was about men not liking the scarf and bonnet look at night. So if you chose not to wrap it up can you still have long beautiful hair and use other options without a scarf and bonnet?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ask them if the would rather you look good during the day or while you are both sleeping? I would say go kick rocks in response.


----------



## Nonie

@Growingmyhairlong Only way that can be good for your hair is if you're wearing a weave so your hair is protected underneath. I have always slept with an Aunt Jemima scarf before I UPGRADED to plastic caps+scarf, then caps alone, then Saran Wrap. 

I don't think guys care that much. Unless they aren't really into you and are just living a fantasy of being with some Barbie whose hair is flowing. They may say it out loud to their friends that they like hair to be just so when they're with their girl, but unless y'all are making a movie, trust me, they aren't paying attention to your head.


----------



## Babygrowth

I have two questions.

1. Is it possible to make your individual hair strands thicker or is that genetics?

2. Does your hair really get used to products if you use the same ones all the time?


----------



## JBunnie

HanaKuroi said:


> Ask them if the would rather you look good during the day or while you are both sleeping? I would say go kick rocks in response.



 I've gone through this with my s.o. a few times. And though it's nice to have my hair out for bed it's also a hassle for me, no matter if it's straight or curly, the next day (and I'm pretty sure over time it will get worse). Now I try and keep my bonnet/scarf/head sock and whatever else I need right next to the bed so once our... activities.... are over I can just do my hair one time. Is he in love of the idea of looking over and seeing me look like the Dad from "The night before Christmas"? Not really. But If I don't do what I need to do to protect my hair then it'll get damaged and the health, length, and all the other things we BOTH love about my hair will deteriorate. Then neither of us would be happy with my hair's appearance. If he doesn't understand that then it may be time to reevaluate some things.


----------



## sckri23

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Okay dumb questions. Does anyone sleep without wrapping their hair up at night and still have it look good the next day? What do you do and how do you style it the next day. I know I was talking to my friend and the subject was about men not liking the scarf and bonnet look at night. So if you chose not to wrap it up can you still have long beautiful hair and use other options without a scarf and bonnet?



My cousin does, she's a straightened natural. She was telling us that she didn't wear scarves or bonnets anymore cause they never stayed on, she just uses a satin pillow case. Her hair looks ok. She doesnt flat iron it herself, she doesnt wrap it. It just looks nice. She's been natural for 2 years. And she is bsb.

My mom said she has good hair, and I hate that phrase but if your hair stays straight over night you have good hair. But we didn't ask her how it stays straight.


----------



## sckri23

Growingmyhairlong try a silk/ satin pillow case then in the morning, pull your hair into a banana clip and roll up the ends. Then you can just take the banana clip out if you wanna wear your hair out.


----------



## Prettycoach

Ok ladies dumb question lol.1. When deep conditioning and just regular conditioning is it wise to rinse it out with cold or cool water. 2. if you dont, what happend? I know cool water closes your cuticles but can't a leave in do that ? Smh Soo confused.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Has anyone relaxed their color treated hair. Any negative results?


----------



## Nonie

Prettycoach said:


> Ok ladies dumb question lol.1. When deep conditioning and just regular conditioning is it wise to rinse it out with cold or cool water. 2. if you dont, what happend? I know cool water closes your cuticles but can't a leave in do that ? Smh Soo confused.


 
Prettycoach 
1) It isn't wise or unwise to since conditioner out with cold water. It's up to you really, what feels comfortable to you. Some people like to leave some conditioner on their hair so use cold water. I personally find no benefit in using cold water. Not only would I be guaranteed a headache but I'd also end up with hard hair coz my hair just doesn't like a coating of stuff that is "extra". I say "extra" coz using lukewarm water doesn't strip my hair but leaves it with just the right amount of conditioning I need for soft hair--which is why I don't find the need to moisturize after it. If I used cold water, I feel I'd leave behind more coating than necessary and lead to gummy hair. I also think I'd end up with dull hair. There was a discussion about this a while back and some folks reported having hard hair after rinsing with cold water.

2) I have never used cold water except when I was in boarding school and hadn't yet bought an immersion heater to heat up the cold water that was the norm in our bathrooms. I ALWAYS use lukewarm water and my hair does well with this. As I've shared before, washing my hair is the highlight of my hair journey and my twists are so much more fun to work on after a wash because my hair is so soft and the strands seperate with ease. (The twists below had been in for weeks but look at how they unravel so easily. I think if I used cold water, the strands would be "glued" together:






So if you don't use cold water, you may just be surprised that nothing scary will happen. You may actually realize you prefer it.

*COLD WATER DOES NOT CLOSE CUTICLES*. What closes cuticles is a low pH, not a low temperature. If you want to close your hair cuticles, do a final rinse with an ACV solution. Even my ACV solution is lukewarm since temperature doesn't make a difference to the cuticles. No need freezing your head for no reason when cold water isn't bringing anything wonderful to the equation.


----------



## Nonie

nynewyork said:


> Has anyone relaxed their color treated hair. Any negative results?


 
Maybe this thread will answer your question nynewyork

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=599881


----------



## Prettycoach

Nonie said:
			
		

> Prettycoach
> 1) It isn't wise or unwise to since conditioner out with cold water. It's up to you really, what feels comfortable to you. Some people like to leave some conditioner on their hair so use cold water. I personally find no benefit in using cold water. Not only would I be guaranteed a headache but I'd also end up with hard hair coz my hair just doesn't like a coating of stuff that is "extra". I say "extra" coz using lukewarm water doesn't strip my hair but leaves it with just the right amount of conditioning I need for soft hair--which is why I don't find the need to moisturize after it. If I used cold water, I feel I'd leave behind more coating than necessary and lead to gummy hair. I also think I'd end up with dull hair. There was a discussion about this a while back and some folks reported having hard hair after rinsing with cold water.
> 
> 2) I have never used cold water except when I was in boarding school and hadn't yet bought an immersion heater to heat up the cold water that was the norm in our bathrooms. I ALWAYS use lukewarm water and my hair does well with this. As I've shared before, washing my hair is the highlight of my hair journey and my twists are so much more fun to work on after a wash because my hair is so soft and the strands seperate with ease. (The twists below had been in for weeks but look at how they unravel so easily. I think if I used cold water, the strands would be "glued" together:
> 
> So if you don't use cold water, you may just be surprised that nothing scary will happen. You may actually realize you prefer it.
> 
> COLD WATER DOES NOT CLOSE CUTICLES. What closes cuticles is a low pH, not a low temperature. If you want to close your hair cuticles, do a final rinse with an ACV solution. Even my ACV solution is lukewarm since temperature doesn't make a difference to the cuticles. No need freezing your head for no reason when cold water isn't bringing anything wonderful to the equation.



Thank you sooo much. Last question what is an ACV solution?  My stylist back in the day used to rinse my conditioner out with cold water and I always thought it closed the cuticle. Sheesh. I have been walking around with cold head for a while. Helps my life out sooo much


----------



## Nonie

Prettycoach said:


> Thank you sooo much. Last question what is an ACV solution? My stylist back in the day used to rinse my conditioner out with cold water and I always thought it closed the cuticle. Sheesh. I have been walking around with cold head for a while. Helps my life out sooo much


 
Prettycoach ACV solution = a solution of water and apple cider vinegar. 

Here are some threads on this as a rinse:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=19324

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=13255

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=148617

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=565569

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=627357

One of my favorite discussions on ACV was when people decided to get as crazy as someone I know and started dunking their heads in ACV solutions and loving it.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=566147


----------



## Carmelella

What is the LOC method?


----------



## Cattypus1

Nonie said:
			
		

> Prettycoach
> 1) It isn't wise or unwise to since conditioner out with cold water. It's up to you really, what feels comfortable to you. Some people like to leave some conditioner on their hair so use cold water. I personally find no benefit in using cold water. Not only would I be guaranteed a headache but I'd also end up with hard hair coz my hair just doesn't like a coating of stuff that is "extra". I say "extra" coz using lukewarm water doesn't strip my hair but leaves it with just the right amount of conditioning I need for soft hair--which is why I don't find the need to moisturize after it. If I used cold water, I feel I'd leave behind more coating than necessary and lead to gummy hair. I also think I'd end up with dull hair. There was a discussion about this a while back and some folks reported having hard hair after rinsing with cold water.
> 
> 2) I have never used cold water except when I was in boarding school and hadn't yet bought an immersion heater to heat up the cold water that was the norm in our bathrooms. I ALWAYS use lukewarm water and my hair does well with this. As I've shared before, washing my hair is the highlight of my hair journey and my twists are so much more fun to work on after a wash because my hair is so soft and the strands seperate with ease. (The twists below had been in for weeks but look at how they unravel so easily. I think if I used cold water, the strands would be "glued" together:
> 
> So if you don't use cold water, you may just be surprised that nothing scary will happen. You may actually realize you prefer it.
> 
> COLD WATER DOES NOT CLOSE CUTICLES. What closes cuticles is a low pH, not a low temperature. If you want to close your hair cuticles, do a final rinse with an ACV solution. Even my ACV solution is lukewarm since temperature doesn't make a difference to the cuticles. No need freezing your head for no reason when cold water isn't bringing anything wonderful to the equation.



Great information!  I am usually doing some gymnastics in the shower to rinse my hair in cold as I can stand it water while trying to keep the cool water and my cold wet hair from touching my body...LOL.  Most times I give up and use warm water cause I can't stand it!


----------



## Nonie

Carmelella said:


> What is the LOC method?


 
Carmelella, IIRC it's where you first moisturize your hair with a *L*iquid product. Then you seal that in with an *O*il. And then you follow that with a *C*reamy product. Hence *L O C*.

Never done it, so can't tell you anything more about it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nonie said:
			
		

> Carmelella, IIRC it's where you first moisturize your hair with a Liquid product. Then you seal that in with an Oil. And then you follow that with a Creamy product. Hence L O C.
> 
> Never done it, so can't tell you anything more about it.



I like the sound of this.  I might have to try it but by using water as the liquid product.


----------



## Kindheart

Nonie i love you ! You re so knowledgeable and thorough in your explanations.Thank you soo much .


----------



## Carmelella

Nonie. THANKS!!  I think I've been doing a LCO method.  Just bought some new products from a LHCF member ( for a steal!!! Omg!  ) so I'll try it out now and do a twist out since I don't have any electricity


----------



## sckri23

how do you take care of your hair (m&s) under wigs without overdoing it (manipulating your hair everyday)


----------



## Nonie

sckri23 said:


> how do you take care of your hair (m&s) under wigs without overdoing it (manipulating your hair everyday)



sckri23 I haven't worn wigs but I have worn hats and wraps which are more or less the same. I don't M&S though, but if I did, I would not need to do it more than on wash day. Why would anyone? I'd wash, moisturize/seal, put hair in plaits, then put on a wig cap (I prefer Saran wrap on bare hair) then put on wig. At night, take wig off, tie a satin scarf, go to bed. In the AM put wig cap on and wig...and so on.

IMO if you need to moisturize your hair daily, then something isn't right. That'd be like layering on lotion over your body over and over without taking a bath in between. Hair can only absorb so much moisture then the rest sit on there...unless it's evaporating--which I don't see happening under a wig. So why would one need to keep slathering on stuff? 

When I wear a scarf, I simply do the GHE (no product baggying). I could go a whole week and my hair feels like butter from all the moisture infusion baggying does. 

Even for people with porous hair, when hair isn't exposed to the air, I don't see how it'd dry once you moisturize and then cover it. So IMO wigging is a low mani method.


----------



## Aggie

KiWiStyle said:


> I like the sound of this. I might have to try it but by using water as the liquid product.


 

This is the exact method (L.O.C. method - came about by our very own @Chicoro) I use and I find that it works really well and keeps my hair moisturized all day. Interestingly enough, I do my medium-sized twist-outs using this method as well but I add the last Fantasia IC gel as my last ingredient and I love how they look - so full, fluffy and yet defined.


----------



## Aggie

Nonie said:


> @sckri23 I haven't worn wigs but I have worn hats and wraps which are more or less the same. I don't M&S though, but if I did, I would not need to do it more than on wash day. Why would anyone? I'd wash, moisturize/seal, put hair in plaits, then put on a wig cap (I prefer Saran wrap on bare hair) then put on wig. At night, take wig off, tie a satin scarf, go to bed. In the AM put wig cap on and wig...and so on.
> 
> IMO if you need to moisturize your hair daily, then something isn't right. That'd be like layering on lotion over your body over and over without taking a bath in between. Hair can only absorb so much moisture then the rest sit on there...unless it's evaporating--which I don't see happening under a wig. So why would one need to keep slathering on stuff?
> 
> When I wear a scarf, I simply do the GHE (no product baggying). I could go a whole week and my hair feels like butter from all the moisture infusion baggying does.
> 
> Even for people with porous hair, when hair isn't exposed to the air, I don't see how it'd dry once you moisturize and then cover it. So IMO wigging is a low mani method.


 
ITA - I must admit that since I stopped moisturizing and sealing my hair on a daily basis, my hair stopped the incessant splitting and the formation of single strand knots and now I am happy with it like I haven't been in a long time. Now I moisturize it maybe twice a week at best and it is responding much better to this new switch in technique. 

I do as little to my hair as possible now and I am being rewarded for it. If anyone remembers I had a BC in January and another one in April because of those pesky hair problems and now with more love via less manipulation, my hair is doing a lot better. 

I need to upload the pics so you can see where it has come from to now, even with a fresh hair cut 4 days ago. By the way I am trimming my hair around the Moroccan lunar system for thickness and after about a year of that, I will start to trim it for strength and length alternately.

The first 2 pics are from April's haircut this year and the last ones are from 4 days ago:


----------



## sckri23

I usually don't moisturize much I just use a daily spray but when I got my wig today I was scared the spray wouldnt be enough idk why


----------



## carrie

Dumb question from me: 

Ladies who have done BKT or BKT alternatives, when they say not to manipulate you hair for how ever long afterwards (no hair ties, pushing  behind the ear, etc) what do you do with your hair when you sleep? I can't imagine just leaving it all loose.

Thx.


----------



## wheezy807

What is a hair product with a base? Made from/with a base, what does that mean??? TIA.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

My dumb question for today. Since coconut oil is known to penetrate the hair shaft can spraying my hair with coconut oil mixed with water give me the same benefits? Or does it make it less effective?


----------



## Nonie

wheezy807 said:


> What is a hair product with a base? Made from/with a base, what does that mean??? TIA.


 
wheezy807 not sure if this is the context in which you've seen it used, but a base is the opposite of an acid. Acidic products are better for your hair because they close the cuticle and leave strands smooth and therefore less likely to tangle. So my guess is a product with a base or made from a base is one that is not acidic. Relaxers are made from a base (Lye aka sodium hydroxide is a base).


----------



## Froreal3

wheezy807 said:


> What is a hair product with a base? Made from/with a base, what does that mean??? TIA.



Are u referring to this? 



greenandchic said:


> Wonder Curl
> Brendita's Body Works
> Hairveda
> Afroveda
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/114641-hair-products-their-bases.html exposes a lot of them.


----------



## Nonie

Growingmyhairlong said:


> My dumb question for today. Since coconut oil is known to penetrate the hair shaft can spraying my hair with coconut oil mixed with water give me the same benefits? Or does it make it less effective?


 
Growingmyhairlong, no idea, but I wouldn't. I use coconut oil on my body as a moisturizer and I know if I applied it to damp skin I'd have dry ashy skin in minutes. I do better to dry my skin off first and then apply it. Water-based moisturizers I find lead to drier skin on me--which is why I no longer do lotions. I also think you'd be "diluting" the moisturizer. I say, let your water moisture come from conditioning during your wash then airdry and apply coconut oil. That's what I'd do anyway.


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to make your individual hair strands thicker or is that genetics?
> 
> 2. Does your hair really get used to products if you use the same ones all the time?



1. Genetics. You can take vitamins that may make it a little thicker from added nutrients, but your follicle size won't change so it will always be the same. 

2. No. Your hair is dead and its not like the inside of your body. I can't just get used to something. But products can stop working if formulas are changed or if your hair improves and no longer needs the product or if your hair needs something more (like protein) making the product you use seen like its just not working.


----------



## Saludable84

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> Ok ladies dumb question lol.1. When deep conditioning and just regular conditioning is it wise to rinse it out with cold or cool water. 2. if you dont, what happend? I know cool water closes your cuticles but can't a leave in do that ? Smh Soo confused.



1. After a DC I use a rinse out or smoothing shampoo and I rinse both times with cool water. Not freezing cold, but cold as I can stand. My hair may get a lil hard while combing under the water, but once I go to do my rollersets there is less detangling and breakage. During the week, I have less drizzling, less breakage and shedding, I have to moisturize less and my hair is more manageable. So you don't have to, but I have never had any negative effects with it. 

2. I've read on numerous hair and non-hair sites that using cold water will allow the cuticle to fall flatter. Warner and hotter waters raise the cuticles. Think of it like pores. Warmer and hotter water and weather open them but cold water and weather keeps them closed. Now you don't have to. You can do rinses or you use a smoothing product before or after your DC, but since you asked about cold water I wanted to tell you my personal experience and what I have learned abt hair.


----------



## wheezy807

Froreal3 said:


> Are u referring to this?


@Froreal3 Actually! I was reading this thread and got all confused. Acidic/base didn't cross my mind.


----------



## texasqt

carrie said:
			
		

> Dumb question from me:
> 
> Ladies who have done BKT or BKT alternatives, when they say not to manipulate you hair for how ever long afterwards (no hair ties, pushing  behind the ear, etc) what do you do with your hair when you sleep? I can't imagine just leaving it all loose.
> 
> Thx.



I think I loosely wrapped my hair when that time period overlapped with my beauty sleep.


----------



## Nonie

Saludable84 said:


> 1. After a DC I use a rinse out or smoothing shampoo and I rinse both times with cool water. Not freezing cold, but cold as I can stand. My hair may get a lil hard while combing under the water, but once I go to do my rollersets there is less detangling and breakage. During the week, I have less drizzling, less breakage and shedding, I have to moisturize less and my hair is more manageable. So you don't have to, but I have never had any negative effects with it.
> 
> 2. I've read on numerous hair and non-hair sites that using cold water will allow the cuticle to fall flatter. Warner and hotter waters raise the cuticles. Think of it like pores. Warmer and hotter water and weather open them but cold water and weather keeps them closed. Now you don't have to. You can do rinses or you use a smoothing product before or after your DC, but since you asked about cold water I wanted to tell you my personal experience and what I have learned abt hair.


 

@Saludable84 it is not true that cold water closes cuticles and that hot water opens them. A change in pH is what opens or closes cuticles. That is why relaxers are not heated up to raise cuticles and relax hair but are applied cold because the high pH in them is what will open the cuticles to break bonds. Then after that you follow with an acidic neutralizer (low pH) to close the cuticles. Doing a final rinse with a dilute ACV solution (too strong can break your hair) will close your cuticles. 

The idea that hot water opens pores and cold closes is also a myth. Pores don't have muscles that contract and expand to open and close. Pores will get large if oil, dirt and dead cells clog them. To minimize pores you need to use a deep cleansing mask and exfoliate. They won't shrink immediately but if you keep this up so that there's no gunk collecting in them, they will shrink up.

It's funny how a rumor is started and then passed on as fact even by people you'd expect to have studied the skin and therefore to be well versed in dermatology.  Not talking about you, Saludable, but I keep seeing this myth passed on by beauticians when it is so not true.


----------



## Arian

Can someone point me in the direction of a thread that discusses the care of one's hair while in senagalese twists? 

I need spray recs and advice on washing them. I have searched Google, but haven't found what I was looking for yet.


----------



## Nonie

Arian, maybe this thread can help: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464822


----------



## Froreal3

wheezy807 said:


> @Froreal3 Actually! I was reading this thread and got all confused. Acidic/base didn't cross my mind.



Oh ok. Then base refers to foundation if I'm not mistaken. The underlying ingredients that make a product work.


----------



## Froreal3

Nonie Thanks for that explanation. I didn't even come in this thread looking for answers to anything! Now i don't have to cold water rinse.....not that I ever have....aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## Nonie

Froreal3 said:


> Oh ok. Then base refers to foundation if I'm not mistaken. The underlying ingredients that make a product work.


 
Froreal3 then wouldn't that be ALL products? Coz don't they all have underlying ingredients that make them work. What would be the point of stating "products with a base" or "products made with bases" if it's what is in all products? Yanno wha' I mean?


----------



## Cattypus1

Nonie said:
			
		

> Froreal3 then wouldn't that be ALL products? Coz don't they all have underlying ingredients that make them work. What would be the point of stating "products with a base" or "products made with bases" if it's what is in all products? Yanno wha' I mean?



Base is the term for alkaline or the opposite of acidic..both are measured on the pH scale.  This is important in hair care because the higher the pH in a particular product the higher the potential for dryness and damage. Relaxers have a pH of between 10 and 14, hair is between 4.5 and 5.5.  This is why we must "neutralize" after relaxing because we must bring the pH of our hair back to its naturally acidic pH or the risk damage because the processing continues until the pH is reduced.


----------



## venusfly

Babygrowth said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to make your individual hair strands thicker or is that genetics?
> 
> 2. Does your hair really get used to products if you use the same ones all the time?



Re question #2: if you feel like your hair stopped responding to a product you thought worked really well on your hair at first, you might just have product build-up and need to clarify with a good clarifying shampoo. Try clarifying when that happens and see if that works.


----------



## frobellete

is there any need to clarify if i use regular shampoo with sulfates even though i dilute  it? i use products with dimethicone and understand (maybe unrightfully so as i havent verified that information) that its water soluble.


----------



## venusfly

I don't use cones as a rule and I still clarify so If you use cones I would think you would need to clarify because of buildup.  I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link from elsewhere but here is some info I copied: 

Dictionary: Dimethicone 
Dimethicone (or polydimethylsiloxane) is one of the main silicones used in hair products. Let me start by clearing a common myth. It does not evaporate. I have included an image showing you some dimethicone fully set as a disc just to emphasize the point.

The type of silicone used in hair is not exactly like that solid though it still does not evaporate. It behaves like an oil and is sometimes referred to as silicone oil. 

Here is the dish on dimethicone:

DIMETHICONE (polydimethylsiloxane)


Property  Notes 
What is it? A silicone. 

Where is it derived from? Chemically synthesised 
Does it evaporate? No 
Is it water soluble? No. It can be rubbed off to a very small extent but in general water is not sufficient to clean it off. 
Do you have to use a sulphate (SLS) shampoo to clean it off? SLS containing shampoo is the ideal for good removal. However, other milder sulphate free surfactants can slow or stop silicone build up. 

ACTION IN HAIR CONDITIONER 
What does silicone do in shampoo and conditioner?  It is added in as a conditioner 
How much dimethicone is added? Varies greatly. 3-5% is around the mark for most rinse out conditioners and shampoos. Leave in conditioners can be in the same range but can equally go as high up as 80-90% for serums. 
Is dimethicone a major component of shampoo or hair conditioner No it is not for shampoo. It varies greatly in conditioner but is generally within (or just outside) the first 5 ingredients after water. 

ACTION ON HAIR 
Does dimethicone do anything to hair itself  1. It adsorbs (sticks on) on to the outer cuticle of hair.
2. It forms a film on the hair which smoothes down the cuticle
3. It lubricates the hair and is thought to contribute to easier wet combing (i.e less friction).
4.In hair serum, for thermal processing, dimethicone is a heat protectant 
Does dimethicone penetrate hair?  It is not known to. It has no charge and tends to form a film outside hair rather than penetrate. 
Does dimethicone prevent hair from absorbing water?  In shampoo and rinse out conditioners, it is actually considered a permeable water barrier. Which means it is a barrier to water but it does not fully prevent water entry and exit.  

Sources 
J Soc Cosmet Chem, pp 275-284, 1992
J Soc Cosmet Chem, pp 131-136 , 2001
J Soc Cosmet Chem, pp 135-148, 1994
J Investig Dermatol Symp Proc 10:201 –204, 2005


----------



## Froreal3

Nonie said:


> @Froreal3 then wouldn't that be ALL products? Coz don't they all have underlying ingredients that make them work. What would be the point of stating "products with a base" or "products made with bases" if it's what is in all products? Yanno wha' I mean?



I guess you could say that. What I gathered from reading that post is that rather than mixing their own products from scratch, some vendors are using pre-made/mixed base products, then adding a little fragrance or something on top and then charging an arm and a leg. I could be wrong.


----------



## Froreal3

Cattypus1 said:


> Base is the term for alkaline or the opposite of acidic..both are measured on the pH scale.  This is important in hair care because the higher the pH in a particular product the higher the potential for dryness and damage. Relaxers have a pH of between 10 and 14, hair is between 4.5 and 5.5.  This is why we must "neutralize" after relaxing because we must bring the pH of our hair back to its naturally acidic pH or the risk damage because the processing continues until the pH is reduced.



Right, but what does this have to do with the base in the context of the linked post? erplexed *scratches head* From what I understood from it, vendors are trying to sell products at a premium that they didn't make from scratch.


----------



## Nonie

frobellete said:


> is there any need to clarify if i use regular shampoo with sulfates even though i dilute it? i use products with dimethicone and understand (maybe unrightfully so as i havent verified that information) that its water soluble.


 
@frobellete, I say yes you do need to clarify simply because you dilute your shampoos. Why, may I ask, do you do that? 

I don't believe 'cones are water soluble, otherwise you would be able to rinse them off w/o any soap. It is because they are not water soluble that they make great anti-humectants and can keep straightened hair from reverting. If they were water soluble, then they'd not work well as products that keep humidity out of your hair.

ETA: I see venusfly already answered you. (I should read to the end before responding.  )


----------



## sckri23

Nonie said:


> @frobellete, I say yes you do need to clarify simply because you dilute your shampoos. Why, may I ask, do you do that?
> 
> I don't believe 'cones are water soluble, otherwise you would be able to rinse them off w/o any soap. It is because they are not water soluble that they make great anti-humectants and can keep straightened hair from reverting. If they were water soluble, then they'd not work well as products that keep humidity out of your hair.
> 
> ETA: I see venusfly already answered you. (I should read to the end before responding.  )



Before I found lhcf, I read that diluting shampoos was healthier for your hair because it lessens the effect of the detergents or something. That was a long while ago.


----------



## Nonie

sckri23 said:


> Before I found lhcf, I read that diluting shampoos was healthier for your hair because it lessens the effect of the detergents or something. That was a long while ago.


 
@sckri23, IMO shampoos are made in concentrations that are supposed to clean hair. Yes some are harsher than others, but I honestly don't know how anyone can expect to get clean hair diluting the shampoo. I mean, you use shampoo while your hair is wet. Isn't that enough diluting? The people who write the directions for using shampoos have tested and tried them on different things to get the correct formula that cleans hair w/o destroying the strands. If someone doesn't like sulfates, get a shampoo w/o them but for crying out loud follow directions on it and stop weakening it by diluting it and making it lousy at doing its job. Giovanni 50:50 is gentle and is sulfate free. I cleans well. 

I find it funny that folks will dilute shampoo then in a few weeks use really strong alkalis like baking soda to clarify.  I have never diluted shampoos and I have no problems with using silicone products because my shampoos get them off. (I use both sulfate and sulfate-free shampoos indiscriminately.) And I never have problems with build up to the point of needing to clarify. I did use Paul Mitchell clarifying shampoo a few months ago but that was coz I went swimming...and it was the first one that caught my eye when I was shopping in haste. But to be honest, my regular shampoo could've sufficed and I haven't Paul Mitchell since. I think if people followed directions instead of being creative or just believing stuff they read, there'd have less problems.


----------



## sckri23

Nonie said:


> @sckri23, IMO shampoos are made in concentrations that are supposed to clean hair. Yes some are harsher than others, but I honestly don't know how anyone can expect to get clean hair diluting the shampoo. I mean, you use shampoo while your hair is wet. Isn't that enough diluting? The people who write the directions for using shampoos have tested and tried them on different things to get the correct formula that cleans hair w/o destroying the strands. If someone doesn't like sulfates, get a shampoo w/o them but for crying out loud follow directions on it and stop weakening it by diluting it and making it lousy at doing its job. Giovanni 50:50 is gentle and is sulfate free. I cleans well.
> 
> I find it funny that folks will dilute shampoo then in a few weeks use really strong alkalis like baking soda to clarify.  I have never diluted shampoos and I have no problems with using silicone products because my shampoos get them off. (I use both sulfate and sulfate-free shampoos indiscriminately.) And I never have problems with build up to the point of needing to clarify. I did use Paul Mitchell clarifying shampoo a few months ago but that was coz I went swimming...and it was the first one that caught my eye when I was shopping in haste. But to be honest, my regular shampoo could've sufficed and I haven't Paul Mitchell since. I think if people followed directions instead of being creative or just believing stuff they read, there'd have less problems.



I looked it up its called the low poo method, and its supposed to be less stripping. I don't do it anymore. When I first started my hair journey without lhcf, All I did was shampoo once a week with diluted shampoo. I hadn't learned anything else yet.


----------



## Cattypus1

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Right, but what does this have to do with the base in the context of the linked post? erplexed *scratches head* From what I understood from it, vendors are trying to sell products at a premium that they didn't make from scratch.



I don't really have a dog in this fight...I have never heard of products with base or no base in this context. I'm stepping down from the witness stand...


----------



## venusfly

sckri23 said:


> I looked it up its called the low poo method, and its supposed to be less stripping. I don't do it anymore. When I first started my hair journey without lhcf, All I did was shampoo once a week with diluted shampoo. I hadn't learned anything else yet.


 
@ sckri . Maybe that would work for naturals who don't use cones or people who don't pre-poo? Just guessing here, but sounds like the rationale behind Low-poo is the same as Pre-poo, i.e. to reduce the effect of harsh sulfates on the hair? Low poo sounds like another alternative to pre-poo to me? I've never low poo'ed but I do pre-poo. Anyway, Just my humble opinion, but I think if you use cones, occasional use of a clarifying shampoo is probably necessary becuase cones coat the hair and can build up.


----------



## sckri23

venusfly said:


> @ sckri . Maybe that would work for naturals who don't use cones or people who don't pre-poo? Just guessing here, but sounds like the rationale behind Low-poo is the same as Pre-poo, i.e. to reduce the effect of harsh sulfates on the hair? Low poo sounds like another alternative to pre-poo to me? I've never low poo'ed but I do pre-poo. Anyway, Just my humble opinion, but I think if you use cones, occasional use of a clarifying shampoo is probably necessary becuase cones coat the hair and can build up.



Yea I read about it on alot of natural hair sites including curly nikkie


----------



## Nonie

sckri23 said:


> I looked it up its called the low poo method, and its supposed to be less stripping. I don't do it anymore. When I first started my hair journey without lhcf, All I did was shampoo once a week with diluted shampoo. I hadn't learned anything else yet.



Less stripping eh? I guess that's another way of saying not removing dirt. Oil attracts dirt, whether it's natural oils or stuff you've applied. So if you're not washing that gunk off, then you're leaving hair dirty.  No thanks! I'd rather have hair that is clean.


----------



## sckri23

Nonie said:


> Less stripping eh? I guess that's another way of saying not removing dirt. Oil attracts dirt, whether it's natural oils or stuff you've applied. So if you're not washing that gunk off, then you're leaving hair dirty.  No thanks! I'd rather have hair that is clean.



It still gets clean. Idk if the less stripping thing is true, but my hair was definitely more healthy. But that might have been from increase in washes. If what you say is true then that means cowashes don't work, you and I both know they do lol.


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie said:


> @sckri23, IMO shampoos are made in concentrations that are supposed to clean hair. Yes some are harsher than others, but I honestly don't know how anyone can expect to get clean hair diluting the shampoo. I mean, you use shampoo while your hair is wet. Isn't that enough diluting? The people who write the directions for using shampoos have tested and tried them on different things to get the correct formula that cleans hair w/o destroying the strands. If someone doesn't like sulfates, get a shampoo w/o them but for crying out loud follow directions on it and stop weakening it by diluting it and making it lousy at doing its job. Giovanni 50:50 is gentle and is sulfate free. I cleans well.
> 
> I find it funny that folks will dilute shampoo then in a few weeks use really strong alkalis like baking soda to clarify.  I have never diluted shampoos and I have no problems with using silicone products because my shampoos get them off. (I use both sulfate and sulfate-free shampoos indiscriminately.) And I never have problems with build up to the point of needing to clarify. I did use Paul Mitchell clarifying shampoo a few months ago but that was coz I went swimming...and it was the first one that caught my eye when I was shopping in haste. But to be honest, my regular shampoo could've sufficed and I haven't Paul Mitchell since. I think if people followed directions instead of being creative or just believing stuff they read, there'd have less problems.



Nonie

That's the thing, I don't always want to totally "clean" my hair, but concentrate the shampoo on my scalp. That's why I dilute a little in an applicator bottle before putting it on my scalp, massage a little and letting the residue from that cleanse my hair.  No problems with that, but I also cowash my hair, use some rinse out conditioners as a leave in and so on.  That's surely not following the directions on the bottles.    What don't do is use baking soda on my hair.  

The people who tested the shampoos tested them to make sure its safe and it works, and I'm sure it was tested on hair that looks and acts nothing like mine. Long, thick, super curly hair? I don't think so.  (I could be wrong). 

I do like Giovanni 50:50 if I need a deeper cleansing.  I do use it as/is at that point.


----------



## Nonie

sckri23 said:


> It still gets clean. Idk if the less stripping thing is true, but my hair was definitely more healthy. But that might have been from increase in washes. If what you say is true then that means cowashes don't work, you and I both know they do lol.



@sckri23, you're wrong about me. I do not think condition washing is a cleansing technique. When I condition wash it is to moisturize my hair not get it clean. I use shampoo to get my hair clean. I know many people do it, but you won't catch me doing it and calling it a cleansing process. 

Conditioners are supposed to coat your hair to make it smooth and less likely to tangle and keep cuticles protected. So there's no way anyone can convince me that they also grab dirt and take it off.  If your hair is dirty and you CW, you just add perfume to dirty hair and then coat it nicely. 

I shampoo my hair twice a week and I do not use any leave ins. Yet if I do a CW, it would not be to replace a shampoo day but would be an extra wash in between my shampoos. And since my hair has no products, and I wear wraps a lot, chances are it's not dirty. 

So the thought of CWing alone, never using shampoo, makes my head itch. 

Oh and another thing, I do not believe conditioner belongs on the scalp or can clean the scalp. Don't care what anyone else thinks. No one will ever convince me differently.


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic said:


> @Nonie
> 
> That's the thing, I don't always want to totally "clean" my hair, but concentrate the shampoo on my scalp. That's why I dilute a little in an applicator bottle before putting it on my scalp, massage a little and letting the residue from that cleanse my hair.  No problems with that, but I also cowash my hair, use some rinse out conditioners as a leave in and so on.  That's surely not following the directions on the bottles.    What don't do is use baking soda on my hair.
> 
> The people who tested the shampoos tested them to make sure its safe and it works, and I'm sure it was tested on hair that looks and acts nothing like mine. Long, thick, super curly hair? I don't think so.  (I could be wrong).
> 
> I do like Giovanni 50:50 if I need a deeper cleansing.  I do use it as/is at that point.



@greenandchic, and using dilute shampoo cleans your scalp better than undiluted? 

What's more, I can't half wash things.  I guess I'm different because there's no way I'd clean my scalp and not my hair. I'd imagine all sorts of smell smells and mold even if not there. (Wetting something and then not cleaning it while cleaning stuff close so leaving some dirt behind just makes me think of an environment for breeding microbes.  ) That'd be like getting in the bath and washing half my body.  I couldn't do it!

When I shampoo my hair, I apply undiluted shampoo using fingers directly to my scalp because I want to make sure it's uber clean. There's no way dilute shampoo would make me feel clean. When I start rinsing, diluted shampoo goes through my hair--and you have to remember that is hair that has been bare since 2009! No products on it. If I were using products, I'd not just squeeze the suds running off through my hair. I'd have to apply more shampoo directly on my hair to ensure it gets very clean.

*shrug* To each his own.


----------



## greenandchic

Nonie said:


> @greenandchic, *and using dilute shampoo cleans your scalp better than undiluted? *
> 
> What's more, I can't half wash things.  I guess I'm different because there's no way I'd clean my scalp and not my hair. I'd imagine all sorts of smell smells and mold even if not there. (Wetting something and then not cleaning it while cleaning stuff close so leaving some dirt behind just makes me think of an environment for breeding microbes.  ) That'd be like getting in the bath and washing half my body.  I couldn't do it!
> 
> When I shampoo my hair, I apply undiluted shampoo using fingers directly to my scalp because I want to make sure it's uber clean. There's no way dilute shampoo would make me feel clean. When I start rinsing, diluted shampoo goes through my hair--and you have to remember that is hair that has been bare since 2009! No products on it. If I were using products, I'd not just squeeze the suds running off through my hair. I'd have to apply more shampoo directly on my hair to ensure it gets very clean.
> 
> *shrug* To each his own.



For me, its easier to apply the shampoo this way.  I apply it to my scalp while still dry - I don't have water on my hair at this point, not yet. It does get to my hair eventually.  Since I wash in sections anyway, its easier for me to do this _before _hitting the shower where I'm more likely to waste more water, or get cold standing there sectioning, washing, making sure my hair doesn't get too tangled etc.  

I do wash fairly often and use cleansing conditioners between shampoos and cowashing so I doubt my hair is that nasty.    If I was washing <1x per week, I could understand your disgust.


----------



## Nonie

greenandchic said:


> For me, its easier to apply the shampoo this way.  I apply it to my scalp while still dry - I don't have water on my hair at this point, not yet. It does get to my hair eventually.  Since I wash in sections anyway, its easier for me to do this _before _hitting the shower where I'm more likely to waste more water, or get cold standing there sectioning, washing, making sure my hair doesn't get too tangled etc.
> 
> I do wash fairly often and use cleansing conditioners between shampoos and cowashing so I doubt my hair is that nasty.    If I was washing <1x per week, I could understand your disgust.



OK, since you're applying dilute shampoo to dry hair, then that is not unlike applying undiluted shampoo to wet hair @greenandchic.

Girl, I wash twice a week and I couldn't do what you do (ie wash scalp and not hair) on one of those washes...*and I don't even use leave-in products*!!! 

Yeah, we're definitely different folks with different strokes.


----------



## frobellete

I apply diluted shampoo on my scalp and hair while its still dry for it is easier for me and to be honest i also read that it was less stripping - it made sense at the tims. I also cowash in between shampoos. I also use products with cones specifically joico moisture recovery (maybe once a month) and ocassionally infusium 23. 

Having said that would you advise I clarify? I dont have access to many options for clarifying shampoos (i searched for a few weeks without luck) where I live unless I search online and was hoping to find another solution. I honestly havent seen any visible product build up on my scalp or hair at all yet.

This is a dumb question but i do need help .


----------



## frobellete

Nonie I find it interesting that you dont use product on your hair (if i understood your post properly when you say your hair has been bare since 2009) do you mind sharing your regimen? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nonie

frobellete said:


> @Nonie I find it interesting that you dont use product on your hair (if i understood your post properly when you say your hair has been bare since 2009) do you mind sharing your regimen? Thanks in advance.



frobellete, when in braids and twists--which is really what I live in (I can wear braids extensions continuously for over a year and I've been in mini-twist since August 2010), I don't use any leave-in products. I wash my hair with shampoo twice a week. Mid-week I do a regular conditioning after shampoo; on the weekend I do a DC using either Emergencée or Aubrey's GPB. I always finish my wash with a dilute ACV rinse (1/4 cup ACV to about 2 gallons of warm water. I also add 20 drops of lavender essential oil and 20 of rosemary EO. If I plan to wear my twists down, I just let them drip dry. The weight of the water ensures they hang down straight and dry that way. Otherwise I will towel dry and stretch them into some style. 

When I'm being good, I baggy my hair every night or when wearing headwraps/hats. But for the last 5 months or so, I haven't felt like doing ish. I don't know why. I really should just baggy my head and forget about it because at least it'd be protective...but I just am so meh.

Anyway, yeah, baggying bare seems to recycle the moisture from conditioning coz my hair smells like conditioner when I take the baggy off and it is so soft. Also I think baggying has made my sebum production better coz my scalp is never dry and my hair feels soft to touch. For someone used to product on her hair, my hair may feel dry, but to me, soft hair is moisturized hair and mine is soft and to me it does not feel dry.

I started this regimen when I misunderstood the suggestions in Brenda's report. (www.blackwomenrejoice.com) and thought she was suggesting no leave in. It was also because of her report that I started regular dusting. My hair went from one inch to 9-11 inches in two years while I was doing that...and I joined the forum around that time. I found everyone stressing moisture moisture moisture. I also find a lot of talk about not trimming and also about taking all sorts of supplements. I tried to adopt these ideas but not only did my hair thin so much in just 4 months that I had to cut off 2 inches (while if I had stuck to my dusting regimen, I'd only need to cut off 1/2 in that time!) but I didn't see any benefit to my hair in adding these new habits. If anything I just felt icky with product on my neck and sides of my face...and my hair didn't grow faster with the additional supplements. It seemed I was trying to fix something that wasn't broken. So I returned to my regimen of before LHCF and I've never looked back.

When I wear my hair out, I do need something on my hair to provide slip in order to be able to comb it, and I use S Curl No Drip Activator only on my hair as the leave-in. I only apply it on wash day; first on damp hair...coz I need it to comb. My hair dries up hard if I apply it to damp hair. So I reapply again later when my hair is dry to soften it and voilà! As long as I baggy nightly, my hair stays soft and moisturized and easy to comb until I wash it again. But I don't wear my hair out often so I've been going bare for a couple or years or so.


----------



## Nonie

frobellete said:


> I apply diluted shampoo on my scalp and hair while its still dry for it is easier for me and to be honest i also read that it was less stripping - it made sense at the tims. I also cowash in between shampoos. I also use products with cones specifically joico moisture recovery (maybe once a month) and ocassionally infusium 23.
> 
> Having said that would you advise I clarify? I dont have access to many options for clarifying shampoos (i searched for a few weeks without luck) where I live unless I search online and was hoping to find another solution. I honestly havent seen any visible product build up on my scalp or hair at all yet.
> 
> This is a dumb question but i do need help .



frobellete, I honestly think y'all need to quit with the diluting shampoo. If you used the shampoo without diluting, you wouldn't need to clarify. I don't think buildup has to be visible for it to be there. But hey, if your hair is acting normal, don't fix what isn't broken. People get into trouble listening to what others do and trying it when whatever they were doing was working for them. Do you.


----------



## frobellete

Nonie said:


> frobellete, I honestly think y'all need to quit with the diluting shampoo. If you used the shampoo without diluting, you wouldn't need to clarify. I don't think buildup has to be visible for it to be there. But hey, if your hair is acting normal, don't fix what isn't broken. People get into trouble listening to what others do and trying it when whatever they were doing was working for them. Do you.



ha ha thank you. i will just use shampoo as directed by the manufacturer and i will see how that turns out.


----------



## Froreal3

Cattypus1 said:


> I don't really have a dog in this fight...I have never heard of products with base or no base in this context. I'm stepping down from the witness stand...



I am/was a bit confused by it, but i don't really have a bone to pick because i don't care that much. I usually don't buy "hand-made" expensive products. Interesting concept though.


----------



## allmundjoi

Nvm.........


----------



## MissZane

I have some questions.. 

Whats a dominican blow out? 
And whats dusting? How much are u cutting off while dusting the hair?


----------



## Nonie

MissZane said:


> I have some questions..
> 
> Whats a dominican blow out?
> And whats dusting? How much are u cutting off while dusting the hair?


 

MissZane, it's a blowout done in Dominican salons that is supposed to give uber straight hair. I understand a lot of heat is used. Not sure what else but a search led me to this vid, which I haven't watched coz I've never really been interested in the Dominican Blow Out, but maybe it'll shed some light on it for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JtyB-HrEHg

Dusting is cutting a little hair from the ends of your hair. In other words, trimming but taking off just a little. How much to take out is really up to you. Most people aim for 1/4 inch which is about as long as this line and dot combined __.  Others say they take off a 1/8 which is way too tiny for me to even try (about this long _ ). Heck, I believe I even take off as much as 1/2 inch and I still consider it dusting. It's basically whatever isn't a huge trim TO YOU.


----------



## MissZane

Thanks Nonie,


----------



## BranwenRosewood

How do mentions work? I know what they are but I don't see anything in my user cp that let's me know when I have one. I only knew because I made a post and saw it in my stats. I had to manually look through old threads I posted in to find the post.


----------



## Nonie

RavenSR, Mentions have been on the blink lately. Usually when they work properly you will see at the top of the screen when you log in Notifications (see attached image) and the number tells how many new alerts you have. You click on that and the menu shows you what the numbers stand for (mentions, tags, new messages).

Anyway, if you suspect you might have been mentioned or if you find you have a notification for a mention but no new mentions show up when you click on Mentions from that menu, then you can do a search for RavenSR and then set the search date to "since yesterday" and the threads in which you might've been mentioned will show up. Usually you can find it in the last pages of that discussion. HTH


----------



## blackindia07

Can you baggy dry hair?  Ive never really baggied before but after some recent set backs I thought it might help.  I usually sleep with my hair in a bun and have been wrapping a baggy around it.  But Im not actually sure if Im accomplishing anything.  LOL

TIA!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Nonie said:


> @RavenSR, Mentions have been on the blink lately. Usually when they work properly you will see at the top of the screen when you log in Notifications (see attached image) and the number tells how many new alerts you have. You click on that and the menu shows you what the numbers stand for (mentions, tags, new messages).
> 
> Anyway, if you suspect you might have been mentioned or if you find you have a notification for a mention but no new mentions show up when you click on Mentions from that menu, then you can do a search for @RavenSR and then set the search date to "since yesterday" and the threads in which you might've been mentioned will show up. Usually you can find it in the last pages of that discussion. HTH



Thanks. I never looked there for it.


----------



## Nonie

blackindia07 said:


> Can you baggy dry hair? Ive never really baggied before but after some recent set backs I thought it might help. I usually sleep with my hair in a bun and have been wrapping a baggy around it. But Im not actually sure if Im accomplishing anything. LOL
> 
> TIA!


 
blackindia07, many of us do this. Some have dubbed it the Green House Effect or GHE. Actually this is the way I baggy 99% of the time. I usually don't use any leave-in products and love to baggy. So when I do it, I do it on bare hair.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Is prepoo and cowash the same thing? Do you moisture everyday or no?


----------



## Nonie

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Is prepoo and cowash the same thing? Do you moisture everyday or no?


 

@BeautifullyExotic, no. Pre-poo is any treatment you do before you shampoo you hair. Some people do an oil treatment before they shampoo their hair. Others condition their hair before they shampoo their hair. Both these are examples of "pre-pooing".

Co-washing is washing your hair using conditioner instead of shampoo. 

Some people moisturize daily, some people not every day, some people never. It really is up to the individual what works for them. Consensus is your hair needs to be moisturized to thrive. But I say don't go crazy and turn into an oil dripping slimy head. I don't see the point in moisturizing hair that isn't dry. To me that's just wasteful since your hair can only absorb so much.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Thank you. I did some research after I post it and understand it way more. I deep condition today, two weeks from now ima do it again. I use mane n tail conditioner,  honey, and herbal oil overnight. Three days from now ima co wash. Moisture when my hair starts getting dry. Whats a good moisture leave in


----------



## Nonie

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Thank you. I did some research after I post it and understand it way more. I deep condition today, two weeks from now ima do it again. I use mane n tail conditioner, honey, and herbal oil overnight. Three days from now ima co wash. Moisture when my hair starts getting dry. *Whats a good moisture leave in*


 
BeautifullyExotic, that depends on whom you ask but is better found out by trial and error because your hair is unique to you, so one person's suggestion may not work for you. I personally will use S Curl No Drip Curl Activator or nothing at all. You would have to look at old threads on the topic or start a thread asking to get options. My hair and my mom's are 4B. You can see the difference S Curl made to my mom's hair in this post. And she didn't need to reapply after the day she washed her hair until she washed her hair some days later. She just had to baggy at night. 

If this link works, then you should see many threads on moisturizers: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/search.php?searchid=19868345


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Thats what im using now. I spray it and seal it with herbal oil until I get my coconut oil in next week.


----------



## cookiemonster287

Can I relax one section at a time? Or does the time difference not matter that much?

Meaning....I apply relaxer on one section, wait for the time, rinse and neutralize, and move on to each of the three other sections that way?

The reason I ask is because I know about the half and half method, but i think with doing that I would still would be processing one of those sections longer than the other.

I know it would be a lot of work, but I really don't want one half of my head to be a different texture than the other...


----------



## sckri23

cookiemonster287 said:


> Can I relax one section at a time? Or does the time difference not matter that much?
> 
> Meaning....I apply relaxer on one section, wait for the time, rinse and neutralize, and move on to each of the three other sections that way?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I know about the half and half method, but i think with doing that I would still would be processing one of those sections longer than the other.
> 
> I know it would be a lot of work, but I really don't want one half of my head to be a different texture than the other...



I think you could


----------



## havilland

cookiemonster287 said:


> Can I relax one section at a time? Or does the time difference not matter that much?
> 
> Meaning....I apply relaxer on one section, wait for the time, rinse and neutralize, and move on to each of the three other sections that way?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I know about the half and half method, but i think with doing that I would still would be processing one of those sections longer than the other.
> 
> I know it would be a lot of work, but I really don't want one half of my head to be a different texture than the other...



I have done it and had a hard time keeping the rest of the hair dry while rinsing the processing hair. But other than that it works.


----------



## cookiemonster287

sckri23 said:


> I think you could





havilland said:


> I have done it and had a hard time keeping the rest of the hair dry while rinsing the processing hair. But other than that it works.



Thanks! I think I'm gonna try it.....although its gonna suck trying to keep the rest dry.


----------



## Babygrowth

If I do protein every week, is it absolutey necessary to do a moderate/heavy protein every 4-6wks? I don't think I really need it as long as I keep a balance. I think I'm going to skip it this time because the last two times I did it I had protein overload.

Thoughts?


----------



## TheVioletVee

Babygrowth said:


> If I do protein every week, is it absolutey necessary to do a moderate/heavy protein every 4-6wks? I don't think I really need it as long as I keep a balance. I think I'm going to skip it this time because the last two times I did it I had protein overload.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think it's fine. That's what I've been doing for months and it works out for me. I'd rather do light proteins regularly because I think it would be harder to correct a protein overload from something really heavy.


----------



## Nonie

Babygrowth said:


> If I do protein every week, is it absolutey necessary to do a moderate/heavy protein every 4-6wks? I don't think I really need it as long as I keep a balance. I think I'm going to skip it this time because the last two times I did it I had protein overload.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Babygrowth, I have fine strands and have never used a heavy protein. I don't even use a pure protein. I use a reconstructor (protein + moisture in one) and I do it once a week. That seems to be enough for me. Never had protein overload. Got this tip early in my hair journey that pure protein is not necessary and could be a problem (I quickly realized what that problem was when I kept reading of people having moisture or protein imbalance). I never have to worry about that. 

So no, I do not believe you need to do a heavy protein EVER if you're doing proteins weekly. And as I've proven from my journey, you don't even need a pure protein at all if you use a reconstructor weekly.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ok. I have fine strands too and at first it was ok but lately it has been causing some issues. I guess my hair corrected itself so I don't need it like I used to. I will have to give it away or throw it away. I don't want any more setbacks small or big!

Thank y'all very much.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

If I have a bob, which the back is cut into a low cut and the front of my hair is very long. What would you call that i see people put bl, bsl loke the length?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Heres a pic of my hair



View attachment 183649


----------



## Nonie

BeautifullyExotic said:


> If I have a bob, which the back is cut into a low cut and the front of my hair is very long. What would you call that i see people put bl, bsl loke the length?


 
@BeautifullyExotic On hair forums, we've always determined length by the back of the hair (nape hair), so you would put BSB (below shoulder blade) if the back is reaching past your shoulder blade. (A lot of us use BSB instead of BSL coz bra straps can be placed anywhere you choose and no one would argue with you about whether you've reached BSL or not. You could have your strap all the way to your neck and you'd be at Bra Strap Length so we prefer body parts which are constant to gauge length.) 

Anyway, you would call it SL if your nape is reaching shoulders. This is also what people who aren't on forums would call your length too. If you do a Google image search for "shoulder long hair" you will see most people have the front longer than the back, but the hair all falls to around shoulders. So it doesn't matter that the front is way longer than the back; hair falls to shoulders, it is shoulder length.

Many of us on the forum though don't have the cut you have but we will still claim the same length as you if our nape hair reaches where yours does even if the front and sides don't fall to that length. Many of us have all our strands the same length so there will never be a time when the front falls to the same spot as the back. Besides, it isn't a competition. It's just a way to gauge your progress, so you can choose whatever spot you want to use to measure your growth. If you decided it was the hair over your ear that you'll be stretching to measure growth, then so be it. 

But on the forum, the majority show length by stretching the nape hair. Even people with hair strands all the same length, if they straightened their hair and brushed it all back, it's the nape hair you'd see reaching far down their back so that's the hair we all look at. *shrug*


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Heres the pic Nonie


----------



## Nonie

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Heres the pic @Nonie
> 
> View attachment 183959
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183961


 

BeautifullyExotic, I visualized that cut from your description. That'd be neck length, I believe. Outside of hairboards it may also be called chin length I think.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Hoping to get to apl before dec 2013. I dont really care about long long hair. Just want healthy hair


----------



## winona

Guess I should have asked this question before chopping off my ends but i am natural when I flat ironed and all the hair was straight I chopped off any bushy ends.  Do you think bushy ends are damaged hair or lack of flat ironing skills?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

If i moisturize and seal the night before and apply moisturizer the next day on top of it ,won't the oil from the previous application prevent the moisturizer from absorbing?
Nonie  you might be able to answer this one


----------



## mayoo

winona said:


> Guess I should have asked this question before chopping off my ends but i am natural when I flat ironed and all the hair was straight I chopped off any bushy ends. Do you think bushy ends are damaged hair or lack of flat ironing skills?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


 
This happened to me too! I think it may be lack of skills because no matter how much I cut, the new ends just become the bush 

I dread to think about how much 'probably healthy' hair I've chopped off


----------



## NaiyaAi

If you sleep on a satin pillowcase is it still necessary to use a scarf/bonnet on your head?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Do I have to pre poo before I do a garlic treatment. Someone tell me if im doing the steps correct. Want to do a garlic treatment today after work.

Mix garlic and coconut oil together. 
Leave in for eight hours then wash and conditioner with mane n tail shampoo and conditioner. Moisture with s curl then seal with nutiva coconut oil.

Someone correct me if im doing it wrong


----------



## Babygrowth

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Do I have to pre poo before I do a garlic treatment. Someone tell me if im doing the steps correct. Want to do a garlic treatment today after work.
> 
> Mix garlic and coconut oil together.
> Leave in for eight hours then wash and conditioner with mane n tail shampoo and conditioner. Moisture with s curl then seal with nutiva coconut oil.
> 
> Someone correct me if im doing it wrong



Sounds like your garlic treatment is your prepoo so nope no extra steps needed.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

So when do I pre poo?


----------



## Babygrowth

^^If I'm not mistaken, and someone please correct me if I'm wrong, any oil, conditioner, or treatment you use before you shampoo is a prepoo. So your garlic treatment is your prepoo. If you want to use something prior to that then go ahead but in my opinion its not necessary...


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

If I use banana and let it sit there, thats a pre poo also. I kinda of understand what it is but I want to make sure


----------



## Babygrowth

^^yes ma'am!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Thank you so much. This year its all about my hair. Use to.be dry n now irs s little better


----------



## Babygrowth

No problem! Everyone deserves a gorgeous head of healthy hair! Glad I could help!


----------



## Aggie

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Do I have to pre poo before I do a garlic treatment. Someone tell me if im doing the steps correct. Want to do a garlic treatment today after work.
> 
> Mix garlic and coconut oil together.
> Leave in for eight hours then wash and conditioner with mane n tail shampoo and conditioner. Moisture with s curl then seal with nutiva coconut oil.
> 
> Someone correct me if im doing it wrong


 
Your garlic treatment is your prepoo and eight hours is definitely not necessay at all. You only need 20-30 minutes then proceed with your normal wash and DC treatments. HTH!


----------



## Aggie

BeautifullyExotic said:


> If I use banana and let it sit there, thats a pre poo also. I kinda of understand what it is but I want to make sure


 
A prepoo is a step used to make your actual shampoo session a bit easier and less drying. That is why most people tend to use an oil or a conditioner like the conditioners fromthe Aubrey Organics line. On the label, they actually recommend using before and/or after shampooing.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

If I do the garlic treatment, I still have to do a deep conditioner.  I thought that was a deep conditioner


----------



## Blairx0

I deep condition after a garlic treatment. I use garlic as pre poo step


----------



## Nonie

[USER=330001]NaiyaAi[/USER];17618105 said:
			
		

> If you sleep on a satin pillowcase is it still necessary to use a scarf/bonnet on your head?



No it isn't.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Blairx0 said:


> I deep condition after a garlic treatment. I use garlic as pre poo step



What do you deep conditioner with?


----------



## strawbewie

LOC/ LCO which layering method works best and why?


----------



## divachyk

strawbewie said:


> LOC/ LCO which layering method works best and why?


 
strawbewie, I like both methods. It just really depends on how my hair is feeling and the products I'm using that determines which method I use. Maybe someone will come along with a better answer as to why either method works.


----------



## coyacoy

Can someone please tell me how to use the ignore function?  thank you!


----------



## Nonie

coyacoy said:


> Can someone please tell me how to use the ignore function?  thank you!



@coyacoy, go to User CP, then on the left panel click Edit Ignore List. Next page, type in the screen name of the person you want to block in the place where it says "Add a Member to your list". Click "Okay". Voilà!

Now you'll only see their posts if someone who isn't on your ignore list quotes them.


----------



## coyacoy

thanks Nonie!!


----------



## Jobwright

When ppl say low or no manipulation, does that mean with a comb or any movement of the hair at all?  Also, when ppl say detangle (sometimes in the shower) and remove shed hairs, is that with a comb or fingers?  If you don't use a comb, how can you really detangle and remove shed hairs. Maybe I am too new in my HHJ to understand yet.

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Frizzyb

Ok,

Has anyone been using sulphur as a growth aid over a extended period of time? What kind of results have you seen? How often have you applied? How often do you wash your hair due to buildup?


----------



## Nonie

Jobwright said:


> When ppl say low or no manipulation, does that mean with a comb or any movement of the hair at all?



Jobwright Low manipulation could mean with or without comb...but manipulation done infrequently. People in braids for months on end, or in a bun for a week, are practicing no manipulation for that time. Because they go for a long time before manipulating their hair--unlike people who comb their hair daily--they are practicing low manipulation too. 



> Also, when ppl say detangle (sometimes in the shower) and remove shed hairs, is that with a comb or fingers?


It could be either. Some use a comb, some use their fingers. (I believer there are many more videos on YT showing people finger combing their hair, wet or dry.)

BTW, I consider "detangling" the removing of tangles. A lot of people use the word to mean combing hair. I don't let my hair get tangles so I am usually just combing my hair. If my hair is loose, I use a comb in the shower. 



> If you don't use a comb, how can you really detangle and remove shed hairs. Maybe I am too new in my HHJ to understand yet.


I can go years not using a comb and still be able to remove shed hair because I keep my hair in twists and undo one twist at a time, finger comb it to remove shed hair. I painstakingly separate strand by strand and find it very relaxing. (I love playing in my hair.) This clip shows how I do it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5iU4NgNGgI
And because I'm that meticulous, when I do eventually use a comb in my hair, I can use a fine tooth comb without any snags.


----------



## Jobwright

Thank you Nonie. I am gonna have I do aloooooot of praying before I take a leap to detangle the way you do. I can feel the pain jn my arms now...LOL!  I appreciate your help though!  Great video!

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Nonie

Jobwright said:


> Thank you @Nonie. I am gonna have I do aloooooot of praying before I take a leap to detangle the way you do. I can feel the pain jn my arms now...LOL!  I appreciate your help though!  Great video!
> 
> SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013



@Jobwright, don't misunderstand. I would NEVER do that to a full head of hair. This is what I do when all my hair is loose: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCcoXph8tF4

I use a comb! 

My hair is in twists like this and has been in twists since August 2010. My twists are very small. I once counted them when I only had 3/4-4/5 of my head twisted and they were 119 twists. That gives you an idea of how small each section is. Finger detangling that small a section is a breeze. It's more like play. And I can do one or two or five... it depends on whether or not I'm having fun. I stop whenever I want and can continue next time and still not have my hair in tangles because it stays twisted. I can usually tell which sections have not been relieved of shed hair because they will be loose at the base and not freshly done, so I can pick up where I left off next time I'm watching TV or a movie or reading--which is when HIH disease hits. 

Here's another close up of how skinny the sections are:






So DO NOT TRY TO DO WHAT I DO to a full head of hair or you'll end up frustrated and may rip your hair out. Do the sensible thing and use a comb. Part a narrow section and comb it out, braid it up so it doesn't detangle while you comb out another section, and so on. 

My wash method when my hair is loose can give you an idea of how much effort I make to NEVER have tangles. And when I'm not wearing twists, I comb my hair every single day to style and every single night before I braid it. I find this manipulation not bad for my hair because it keeps tangles at bay. I believe the detangling that many wait to do after days of not touching their hair can be more manipulation than the combing that ensures you never need to detangle.


----------



## kbnax

Ok, I've been having this issue for a while now and Idk what to do...well technically 2 issues, lol. I read through threads but still can't seem to solve it.

1st thing--I'm relaxed and have fine hair. My hair, when wet, sticks together like its glued. not all over but in various spots. I've clarified, used protein, DC'd, etc...Anybody know what causes this? That is the least of my problems because I can handle it, it's just annoying. 

The bigger issue is my daughter's hair. She's 11 with thick, dense natural hair. She's a 4a/4b. Her hair does the same and it hurts her something awful. I thought her hair wasn't thoroughly detangled but over the holidays, I went through small sections w/ a wide, medium then small tooth comb. It took about 5 hrs! Everything was fine...until it dried, smh. It clumped right back together. I feel so bad and I try and go super slow but i still don't know why it mats back together. It already takes hours upon hours just to get through her hair but trying to get through the tangled hair adds on more hours. Any ideas?

I picked up some ACV today and want to know if this would help us?  Um Nonie...ur needed, lol


----------



## Nonie

[USER=14583]kbnax[/USER];17736161 said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been having this issue for a while now and Idk what to do...well technically 2 issues, lol. I read through threads but still can't seem to solve it.
> 
> 1st thing--I'm relaxed and have fine hair. My hair, when wet, sticks together like its glued. not all over but in various spots. I've clarified, used protein, DC'd, etc...Anybody know what causes this? That is the least of my problems because I can handle it, it's just annoying.
> 
> The bigger issue is my daughter's hair. She's 11 with thick, dense natural hair. She's a 4a/4b. Her hair does the same and it hurts her something awful. I thought her hair wasn't thoroughly detangled but over the holidays, I went through small sections w/ a wide, medium then small tooth comb. It took about 5 hrs! Everything was fine...until it dried, smh. It clumped right back together. I feel so bad and I try and go super slow but i still don't know why it mats back together. It already takes hours upon hours just to get through her hair but trying to get through the tangled hair adds on more hours. Any ideas?
> 
> I picked up some ACV today and want to know if this would help us?  Um Nonie...ur needed, lol



ACV might help because it sounds like your hair cuticles may be raised. What shampoo do you use? What conditioner? Also, what are you applying to your daughters hair after the wash while you wait for it to dry?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

I need help. Right now the end of my hair us really dry and brittle.  The middle of my hair is always dry. Idk why


----------



## kbnax

Nonie said:


> ACV might help because it sounds like your hair cuticles may be raised. What shampoo do you use? What conditioner? Also, what are you applying to your daughters hair after the wash while you wait for it to dry?



Nonie For me I use Joico poo mainly and Silk Elements moisturizing trmt to DC. I then use  SE leave in and add oil.

For her, I use CON shampoo and either SE moisturizing trmt or ORS replenishing conditioner to DC. I rinse w/ cool water and then towel dry. I apply Kimmaytube leave in and seal w/ castor oil or shea butter, braid in 4 braids, then tie it down. The next day I style. If I just pull and twist, it's ok. But if I have to part or comb, it's horrible. Doing 1 cornrow, can take 5-10 mins because I have to keep stopping to wet it or comb through it 

During the process, I detangle her hair 3x. Before shampooing, while conditioner is in and when applying leave in and it still tangles. Her ends also snag even if they are freshly cut. idk but i feel bad because I think she is starting to not like her hair as much


----------



## kbnax

Nonie
Oh and I usually just shampoo 1/2x a month because her hair is usually in braids or twists. It's never really all loose. Even if I just DC her hair, it still mats together, so I don't think it's the poo.


----------



## Nonie

kbnax said:


> @Nonie
> Oh and I usually just shampoo 1/2x a month because her hair is usually in braids or twists. It's never really all loose. Even if I just DC her hair, it still mats together, so I don't think it's the poo.



kbnax, I had stepped away and won't be back online till later, but I wanted to tell you CON shampoo is the devil. The results you get on your daughter's hair is what happened to mine and a few other Type 4.

BBL


----------



## Nonie

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I need help. Right now the end of my hair us really dry and brittle. The middle of my hair is always dry. Idk why


 

BeautifullyExotic, you'll get more help if you post a new thread with details of what your regimen is then ask the question. Unless we know what you do, how you handle your hair, we can't know what may have caused your problem or what you need to do to remedy the problem. Also posting your question in here keeps it hidden so many who might give you suggestions won't get to see it. So start a thread as you will probably get more hits that way and hence more input.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Not sure if this has been asked already...I read through some pages but haven't ran across it yet. Sorry if this is a repeat! 
When you seal your hair, how does more moisture penetrate the strands the next time you m&s unless you shampoo? I m&s daily and wash weekly. Am I wasting product if the hair is already sealed and no more moisture can penetrate??
TIA ladies!


----------



## Nonie

kbnax said:


> @Nonie For me I use Joico poo mainly and Silk Elements moisturizing trmt to DC. I then use SE leave in and add oil.
> 
> For her, I use CON shampoo and either SE moisturizing trmt or ORS replenishing conditioner to DC. I rinse w/ cool water and then towel dry. I apply Kimmaytube leave in and seal w/ castor oil or shea butter, braid in 4 braids, then tie it down. The next day I style. If I just pull and twist, it's ok. But if I have to part or comb, it's horrible. Doing 1 cornrow, can take 5-10 mins because I have to keep stopping to wet it or comb through it
> 
> During the process, I detangle her hair 3x. Before shampooing, while conditioner is in and when applying leave in and it still tangles. Her ends also snag even if they are freshly cut. idk but i feel bad because I think she is starting to not like her hair as much


 
kbnax, I don't know anything about the products you use on your hair, so maybe you should do what I suggested to BeautifullyExotic and post a thread so other relaxed folks can see it and maybe recognize what you need to do to fix your problem. 

About your daughter, I have never found products that most think are for natural hair to work for me. Shea butter would feel good on application and dry up hard. Also I can't leave my hair loose when wet or it'd curl up on itself. My wash regimen involves keeping the hair stretched in braids. You can see it here. If I airdry my hair even w/o product after washing that way, I have stretched hair whose ends aren't curled around each other. I find S Curl No Drip Activator to be a wonderful moisturizer and is the only product I will use on my hair. It does cause shrinkage, but even with shrinkage, I find I can comb my hair in small sections without snagging. 

Perhaps you could try a different shampoo with her hair (Giovanni 50:50 is a good one) and use a conditioner like Aussie Moist, Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose, (I find conditioners that relaxed people like to work best for my hair) and after you rinse that off, finish off with a VERY DILUTE apple cider vinegar rinse. When you rebraid her hair for the last time, make the braids firm, not tight at the base, but the rope part, make it firm so it can stretch the hair as it dries. No product on hair. Once the hair dries, undo one braid, part a small section, moisturize well with S Curl to get slip and comb through then braid. Do that till all the hair is moisturized and braided. I think you'll find it easier to work with. Only you will not avoid shrinkage but it will not be hard to deal with. This is what my hair looks like with S Curl on it. 





The close-up is really a good representation of how soft and fluffy it is to touch. And it doesn't get dry or hard. At night I just braid and put on a baggy and in the morning I comb it with such ease.


----------



## Nonie

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Not sure if this has been asked already...I read through some pages but haven't ran across it yet. Sorry if this is a repeat!
> When you seal your hair, how does more moisture penetrate the strands the next time you m&s unless you shampoo? I m&s daily and wash weekly. Am I wasting product if the hair is already sealed and no more moisture can penetrate??
> TIA ladies!


 
JustGROWwithIt, IMO yes, you're wasting product unless the product you're using is not really sealing your hair. 

I have never understood why people feel the need to keep moisturizing their hair. Unless you have porous hair that loses moisture all the time to the air, methinks that once you apply moisturizer then your hair can go some days w/o you needing to reapply...unless your moisturizer sucks. 

I use only S Curl when I do moisturize. I don't even seal, and I can go 3-4 days w/o having to reapply. I wash my hair every 3-4 days so that's the only reason I need to reapply again. If I didn't wash my hair, I probably could go the whole week w/o needing to reapply. Baggying at night ensures I don't lose moisture to my sheets/scarf and it seems my hair gets a moisture infusion every night. 

If I were to seal, I'd use something like Vaseline or 'cone serum. With that as my sealant, applying anything over it would be wasteful. I even think applying moisturizer all the time is wasteful coz your hair can only accept so much moisture.


----------



## Atdow71

What exactly is texlax?  Is it "watered down" relaxer?  If so, what do they add to h relaxer?  On avg, how often does someone texlax?


----------



## Blairx0

BeautifullyExotic said:


> What do you deep conditioner with?



BeautifullyExotic

Sorry for the late reply, but my deep conditioners are either honey/olive oil, honey suckle rose, or vanilla silk. After garlic I don't need to dc because it doesn't throw off my balance, but it can be hard to rinse out, so I like to rinse twice


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Nonie,
Thanks so much! I figured that was the deal. I used to use S-curl all the time years ago before I even knew about sealing and it worked. After learning about sealing I felt like it wasa requirement...I just recently started using S-curl again this past week and I will start using it without sealing and see how that works for me. Thanks so much! You're so knowledgeable! (sp?)


----------



## kbnax

Nonie, 

Thanks so much! I will go out and get some Scurl tomorrow. I'm nervous about the no product but it's time to try something different. With the ACV, will pouring it over her hair be just as effective as dunking? I don't think she will be all too excited to dunk her hair, lol


----------



## Nonie

kbnax said:


> @Nonie,
> 
> Thanks so much! I will go out and get some Scurl tomorrow. I'm nervous about the no product but it's time to try something different. With the ACV, will pouring it over her hair be just as effective as dunking? I don't think she will be all too excited to dunk her hair, lol


 
Yes @kbnax. I don't always dunk my head. I have a spray bottle in which I have put a little ACV (maybe 1 tbl) added 20 drops of lavendar essential oil and 20 of rosemary essential oil, filtered water to fill. And then after I rinse off the conditioner, undoing and combing through then rebraiding, I towel dry to take off the excess water, then I undo a braid and spritz it to get it soft and easy to comb then braid firmly. I do that till all strands have been ACV rinse spritzed.

When the hair dries, it'll feel scary hard because it's dry, but undo with fingers, spritz well with S Curl to get it soft again. Stretch out as you pass a comb through, working on little sections at a time, till you can pass the comb through the length. I prefer to use a fine tooth-comb than a wide one and work on small sections at a time then the whole. 

This is what I mean by stretching with one hand and comb following through. Start off combing the ends, then move further down till you can comb all the way through. Don't be discouraged if the hair doesn't feel very soft. When you braid at night and baggy, it'll be like butter in the morning.

Now I must mention that some people find S Curl works for them better when they combine it with something else. I find the opposite is true fo me. It works better if I use it alone. Let me know how it works for you. This thread has more info on using S Curl: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=526649


----------



## kbnax

Thanks Nonie! Will try your method this wknd.


----------



## Nonie

kbnax, have you ever tried drying your own hair with nothing on it but a silicon product like Frizz Ease serum? I ask because if I apply it to my damp natural hair or when I'd apply it to my relaxed hair and air-dry the strands would dry smooth and the moisture would be sealed inside the serum seal. Also my strands would separate with ease. If I then curled my hair or set it, it would be very smooth and have swing and not be sticky.

IIRC, I'd apply it on hair before towel drying and just drape a towel around my shoulder when I was relaxed, my hair would be a joy to behold and touch. Because of that, I am wondering if a conditioner with cones it mightn't be a good try for you.


----------



## Nonie

@kbnax, I will leave you alone after this. @Nix08 found that mini twists the way I do them were a good way for her to maintain her daughter(s)' hair. Wash day is a breeze because she washes in the twist, so it's shampoo, condition, ACV rinse, done! 

In order for the twists not to tangle, you need to learn how to twirl each section in the same direction and then wrap them around each other in the opposite direction as I show here. It gets easier with practice so you can do it at a normal speed. Because each section is twisted, the hair in each strand is kept tucked away so it doesn't tangle with that in the other. Then undoing is as easy as this. So haircare becomes less of a big deal. I don't know how old your daughter is but I think she'd enjoy having twists. 

When you first do the twists, they look wobbly and the ends look frayed and not so cute, but when you get them wet, they shrink but also get some weight and will hang straight if you let them drip dry and they will have cutest little coils at the ends. I find that they are easier to undo and redo shortly after you wash when they are still moist (from towel drying) but w/o product. You could even do what I do and just freshen them by redoing one at a time till all a fresh again, so that the hair doesn't become overwhelming. Perhaps Nix08 can share her daughter's regimen in case it can help.


----------



## kbnax

Nonie

No I haven't tried just using a silicon product. I've used them but I used a leave in before that. I will try that this wknd too.  

I've actually seen your video and read your posts on rope twists. I think I was over thinking the process tho. I kept trying but I kept thinking and analyzing it as I was doing it, so I stopped. I will practice some more tho because I would love to be able to wash her hair in twists. Her twists only last 1-2 wks now.


----------



## kbnax

I think I will practice the rope twists this wknd on one of my daughter's AG doll


----------



## Nonie

@kbnax I'm such a dolt. I just realized I forgot to attach links I meant to attach in my post. Sorry, I'll edit and put the links in.

You can make your task easier by redoing the twists one at a time. When you guys are watching TV, you can do maybe the front, if putting them back in a pony or bun...or if putting them in pig tails do the ones that will show so they look neat and then slowly get round to doing the others. So by the time the second week when you'd have to undo all them comes along, you have nothing to do because you maintained them. Doing them one by one also makes it easy for you remove shed hair. Please note that freshly washed hair (no product but soft and moist from the conditioning is so easy to undo and slide shed hair out of). If the hair dries, you can spritz with ACV solution in the bottle because that also makes strands smooth so you can undo easily. 

My hair has no product here but you can see how easy it is to work with: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5iU4NgNGgI Also because I only have that one section out, I can be gentle and careful. I don't even need to look in a mirror when I do this. It becomes second nature coz all you're doing is separating the strands from the mass, and as you do this and slide your fingers, you'll find the loose hair slides out. You may have to undo the ends first or even separate into smaller chunks first then work on each small chunk. I find twisting on dry hair easiest to do... so if twisting becomes your thing, then after airdrying with no product, you can twist first then moisturize. But I find if I try to redo the hair with product in it (I usually do not use anything on my twists as a leave in, but in August of 2010 I tried to see if I could get used to using S Curl. While it felt OK, when I tried to redo the twists, I felt my hair threatening to knot up. So I find bare is best.)

Anyway, I'm going upthread to add the links I forgot to add. Sowwy.


----------



## Nix08

kbnax you MUST learn to twist Nonie style..absolutely MUST  I'm ashamed to say but I've left my daughters hair in them for a good 3 weeks and when you go to redo them they are still detangled Even after washing them multiple times.  

I do them fatter just because both dd and I lack patience Your dd will love them because they hang and she'll be able to feel them shake and she can tuck them behind her ear because they are falling in her face (which will annoy her BUT she will be adamant that that's how she wants them).  She'll then flip her head back and shake it .....ok maybe that's just my dd....


----------



## Kindheart

Apparently SCurl ingredients have changed .
http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2010/05/s-curl-no-drip-activator-ingredients.html?m=1
It also contains parabens ,recently linked as one of the possible triggers of breast cancer as it mimics estrogens.


----------



## kbnax

Nonie 

Thanks for adding the links. I did notice that you didn't link but didn't wanna bother you since it was late, lol. I actually think that doing the twists one at a time may be the best for us. My daughter's hair is very thick and when it's all taken down at once, it's so overwhelming...for both of us. She would probably have more patience with your method. I have never been able to take her twists down like you did. I believe the shea butter I use on her ends may be too heavy because it kind of locks the ends together. I didn't think too much because I assumed that was necessary for protection. I will try w/o product tho. Thank you so much!


----------



## kbnax

Nix08 

I'm gonna really try to do those twists. You made it sound so good, lol. 3 wks with washing?! I would love that! As soon as water hits her twists now, they tangle something horrible, so I have to take them out to wash. I will practice on her dolls first, so she won't get frustrated, lol. I think I just need to stop over thinking the process so much. Everyone else makes it look easy but I got confused. lol


----------



## Nix08

kbnax if I can do it so can you...I have no styling skill, can't cornrow, do a french braid or any other kind of fancy braid


----------



## kbnax

Nix08 LOL! well ok that certainly gives me some hope. I'm determined to be able to wash her twists. That would save a lot of time and I wouldn't have to manipulate it so much.


----------



## strawbewie

I have a few questions:
How do I update my profile?
When conducting a length check, what's the best/most accurate method?
 Thanks


----------



## Nonie

[USER=315515]strawbewie[/USER];17776979 said:
			
		

> I have a few questions:
> How do I update my profile?
> When conducting a length check, what's the best/most accurate method?
> Thanks



Click on User CP at the top menu to the left and you will see a menu on the left with options for editing whatever part of your profile you want to change.  

I don't think there is a "best/most accurate method" for doing a length check so you can choose whichever you like.

Some people straighten hair and take a pic at the same spot to record where the hair falls. Then repeat this every time they want to length check and compare pics for progress. 

Some people pick a section of hair that they stretch to a point on their body and take a pick to record that. Then repeat this on the very same section every time and compare pics to see progress. 

Some people (esp those with type 3 hair) may take pics of their hair wet and record where it falls. 

Some people use the size of their ponytail or puff/afro to monitor their growth.

Some people pick several areas of their head that they will remember, say center of front, above the ear, center of nape...and stretch the hair against a ruler to get its length. Then repeat this on the same areas in the future to determine progress. 

Some people take a new T-shirt and draw horizontal lines equally spaced out and then see to what line their hair falls to as time goes by. It would be better if this is a shirt you don't wear and wash often so the shirt does not shrink or stretch so lines stay the same. 

Most of us use body parts (so Bra Strap Length is replaced by Below Shoulder Blade) because body parts locations stay constant. So if not using a T-shirt or ruler, then where the hair reaches on the body is our gauge. Just as long as you use the same area of your head/same method of measuring each time you should be able to get a rough idea of how well your hair is growing. 

On hair forums, folks care to see where the hair on the nape falls on your back, whether relaxed, pressed or stretched. But really, you can decide which section you want to use to monitor your growth. After all, that info is more important to you than anyone else. So do you.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle

A856 said:


> what's so special about denman brushes???
> 
> what's the difference between denman and paddle brushes??



hahahaha. I just came in here to ask that question. Okay gonna go read and find the answer.

ETA: I don't see an answer


----------



## Froreal3

A856

I didn't care for my knock off Denman, but the difference is supposed to be the way the bristles are made. Denmans don't have those little balls at the end nor do they have little places in which hair can catch at thr base of the bristle. You can also modify the Denmans by removing rows of bristles. I just use seamless combs and my fingers ftr.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Kindheart

Is there anything i can do to prevent gray hair ?


----------



## Cattypus1

Kindheart said:


> Is there anything i can do to prevent gray hair ?



Short of shaving your head...No!  You can cover it but you can't prevent it. I don't have a lot of gray but what I do have is in my way.  Hair doesn't actually turn gray, it loses the component in hair that gives it color. Mine also loses any desire to act like the rest of my hair which drives me crazy.


----------



## Nonie

[USER=266942]Kindheart[/USER];17787621 said:
			
		

> Is there anything i can do to prevent gray hair ?



Well, a copper deficiency has been linked to graying along with other aging. Dr Pickart who specializes in copper peptides and is the owner of www.skinbiology.com writes:



> *Reduce Graying of Hair*- Hair becomes gray with age but the speed that this happens may depend on the adequacy of available copper in the scalp. Melanin and other hair pigments are produced from the amino acid tyrosine by the action of tyrosinase, a copper-containing enzyme. Additional scalp copper might slow this graying process and our clients at Skin Biology have often reported the re-pigmentation of gray hair after using our Folligen products.


(Source)

Here is another interesting article: http://www.kingmaker.net/trustme.html#19


----------



## Kindheart

Thanks Nonie ,i have another question, is there a way to increase my hair density?


----------



## Nonie

Kindheart said:


> Thanks @Nonie ,i have another question, is there a way to increase my hair density?



@Kindheart, I don't think you can have more hair follicles than you were born with, so if you always had thin hair (few hairs on your head), then you probably will always have that. 

If you have few hairs due to bad diet, or hormones, or some type of condition, then improving whatever is causing some follicles not to produce hair may help.

Now supplements like B5 and topical products like copper peptides are said to thicken strands. They won't make a difference to the strands already showing on your head but maybe the new growth will appear thicker. The link I gave you to Dr Pickart's site above has more info on copper peptides and hair growth. 

My only experience with copper peptides was when I tried to grow my eyebrows. I didn't get new hair where none was but I think they did thicken my hair a touch. The suggestion IIRC is to use them with minoxidil (the active ingredient in Rogaine) but I'm not a fan of minoxidil because you have to become a slave to it if you want to keep the hair you grow. I do not like to be that dependent on anything so I only tried the copper peptides. I still haven't finished the bottle I got some years back...coz *shrug* I wasn't seeing enough of a change to my eyebrows to make me want to make it a staple. It was just easier to draw in my eyebrows than keep flogging a dead horse--or so it seemed. But others have had good experience with it.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Took me 4 days to read through this thread! I learned a LOT!
Thanks OP


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

So what exactly is the pineapple thing people keep talking about? I just don't get it!  Is it just a bun on top of your head at night? I just don't see how it works...
Nonie? Anyone?


----------



## Nonie

@JustGROWwithIt, I've never done it but I've figured it's to do with piling hair atop your head  with the sides smoothed up, just from discussions on the forum. Some people wear it as a style. Some people use it to preserve a curly style or twist-out/braid-out/knot-out as the hair is kept lifted away from the sides and back so that when they lay their heads on a pillow, they're not squashing the coils/hair pattern. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQEtkzG-zDU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccJYbFFgJkA


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Nonie said:


> @JustGROWwithIt, I've never done it but I've figured it's to do with piling hair atop your head with the sides smoothed up, just from discussions on the forum. Some people wear it as a style. Some people use it to preserve a curly style or twist-out/braid-out/knot-out as the hair is kept lifted away from the sides and back so that when they lay their heads on a pillow, they're not squashing the coils/hair pattern.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQEtkzG-zDU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccJYbFFgJkA


 
Thanks, Nonie!
That's kind of what I figured, but I wasn't too sure. I'll have to try it sometime...


----------



## pearlific1

If you relax using the half and half method, do you have to have a removable shower head? How do you keep from getting the covered side wet when you're rinsing the side you relaxed?


----------



## winona

Has anyone used Kay Vel Creme Press?


----------



## PJaye

Why is Giovanni Direct Leave-In listed as a protein-based conditioner?  I am looking at the ingredients and trying to figure it out.

Ingredients: Aqua, Aloe Vera Leaf Juice, Sunflower Seed Oil, Soybean Seed Extract,  Birch Extract, Mallow Extract, Yarrow Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Horsetail Extract, Lavender Extract, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Clary Extract, Thyme Extract, Coltsfoot Flower Extract, Nettle Extract, Grapefruit Extract, Cetyl Alcohol, Vitamin E, Panthenol, Citric Acid, Phenoxyethanol, Natural Fragrance


----------



## Atdow71

PJaye said:


> Why is Giovanni Direct Leave-In listed as a protein-based conditioner?  I am looking at the ingredients and trying to figure it out.
> 
> Ingredients: Aqua, Aloe Vera Leaf Juice, Sunflower Seed Oil, Soybean Seed Extract,  Birch Extract, Mallow Extract, Yarrow Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Horsetail Extract, Lavender Extract, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Clary Extract, Thyme Extract, Coltsfoot Flower Extract, Nettle Extract, Grapefruit Extract, Cetyl Alcohol, Vitamin E, Panthenol, Citric Acid, Phenoxyethanol, Natural Fragrance



@PJate- I know at one point it had soybean protein, but the ingredients you listed show soybean seed oil.  Maybe they took the rote in out at some point.


----------



## strawbewie

Someone please tell me... What is liquid gold? A product? A pseudo name for something else? 
What are the benefits... Moisture?


----------



## Babygrowth

Liquid gold is a hair growth aid oil. Do a search in the vendor forum and a thread will pop up with a link to the site an more! strawbewie


----------



## strawbewie

Babygrowth said:


> Liquid gold is a hair growth aid oil. Do a search in the vendor forum and a thread will pop up with a link to the site an more! strawbewie



I have never been on that forum thanks 4 info


----------



## MileHighDiva

Sorry, if this question has already been asked.  How do I create/upload a ticker?  TIA


----------



## yaya24

MileHighDiva:

chk out this link for step by step:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=66624


Copy the bbCode and paste it in your signature. It should work.


----------



## MileHighDiva

yaya24 Thanks!  I'll try it out later!


----------



## blackviolet

has anyone mixed liquid keratin with their conditioner and or color before applying? I had a salon owner tell me that he does to his clients and it makes their hair stronger and glossier. Anyone ever done this? TIA


----------



## DaiseeDay

Does your hair get that heavy seaweed feeling every time you wet it???

I'm happy because I got it today, but this is only the second time and I keep forgetting it's possible. It's not the conditioner because I've had this one in my arsenal a while (Vo5 Lime which is kinda lightweight).


----------



## DaiseeDay

blackviolet said:


> has anyone mixed liquid keratin with their conditioner and or color before applying? I had a salon owner tell me that he does to his clients and it makes their hair stronger and glossier. Anyone ever done this? TIA



I've used a protein fill before hair color. Not sure if thats the same thing. It makes the hair take color more evenly and my hair was shiny.


----------



## blackviolet

*I've used a protein fill before hair color. Not sure if thats the same thing. It makes the hair take color more evenly and my hair was shiny*. 

Thanks for your input 

He showed me a bottle of liquid keratin and said he mixes it with conditioner or prior to a process; color, perms,etc.

Just wondering if it really does what he says before letting him put it on my hair.erplexed

I just started getting the seaweedy feeling you're describing.......love the heaviness and hang I started 4 x's weekly deep conditioning and using Terresentials.


----------



## Kindheart

Does semipermanent color make the hair more porous?


----------



## naija24

Dumb question here. I was always taught that if you're relaxed, you should wrap your hair around your hair to protect it. However, that may be extra manipulation. How do relaxed LHCF ladies protect their straight hair?


----------



## Babygrowth

Kindheart said:


> Does semipermanent color make the hair more porous?



I always thought it helped with porosity by filling in gaps...


----------



## Babygrowth

naija24 said:


> Dumb question here. I was always taught that if you're relaxed, you should wrap your hair around your hair to protect it. However, that may be extra manipulation. How do relaxed LHCF ladies protect their straight hair?



I loved wrapping my hair when it was long enough. Some ppl use their fingers to minimize combing and brushing it which could be to much manipulation. I will continue to wrap it when its straight. My hair loved the "massage" the comb gave my scalp going around my head.


----------



## MileHighDiva

What is OCT and acronym for?  I'm assuming it's some type of product.  TIA


----------



## Phaer

MileHighDiva said:


> What is OCT and acronym for?  I'm assuming it's some type of product.  TIA



I believe its Ovation Cell Therapy.

Here is the link.

http://ovationhair.com/cell_therapy.html


----------



## Naturelie

Hi!
I don't know if that have already been asked but I would like to know how to protect my hair before blow drying. I don't intend to do it shortly but it's a dumb (or not, I let you judge lol) question I wanted to ask for a long time: when you use the heat protectant on hair, is it better to wait it to dry before applying heat or is it possible to blow dry even if the strands are still wet because of the heat protectant? (I've heard that applying heat on wet hair can create bubbles inside strands and weaken them...and it might be the same when hair is "wet" *by* a heat protectant isn't it??...And please, forgive my bad english. Thanks!


----------



## manter26

Naturelie said:


> Hi!
> I don't know if that have already been asked but I would like to know how to protect my hair before blow drying. I don't intend to do it shortly but it's a dumb (or not, I let you judge lol) question I wanted to ask for a long time: when you use the heat protectant on hair, is it better to wait it to dry before applying heat or is it possible to blow dry even if the strands are still wet because of the heat protectant? (I've heard that applying heat on wet hair can create bubbles inside strands and weaken them...and it might be the same when hair is "wet" *by* a heat protectant isn't it??...And please, forgive my bad english. Thanks!



You can use a "wet" heat protectant on wet or dry hair before blow drying to prevent damage. You shouldn't use a "wet" (liquid) heat protectant before flat ironing, choose a serum instead of a liquid.


----------



## Naturelie

manter26 said:


> You can use a "wet" heat protectant on wet or dry hair before blow drying to prevent damage. You shouldn't use a "wet" (liquid) heat protectant before flat ironing, choose a serum instead of a liquid.


 
Ok!! Thanks for answering!


----------



## Nonie

Naturelie said:


> Hi!
> I don't know if that have already been asked but I would like to know how to protect my hair before blow drying. I don't intend to do it shortly but it's a dumb (or not, I let you judge lol) question I wanted to ask for a long time: when you use the heat protectant on hair, is it better to wait it to dry before applying heat or is it possible to blow dry even if the strands are still wet because of the heat protectant? (I've heard that applying heat on wet hair can create bubbles inside strands and weaken them...and it might be the same when hair is "wet" *by* a heat protectant isn't it??...And please, forgive my bad english. Thanks!





manter26 said:


> You can use a "wet" heat protectant on wet or  dry hair before blow drying to prevent damage. You shouldn't use a "wet"  (liquid) heat protectant before flat ironing, choose a serum instead of  a liquid.



manter26 and Naturelie,  I have used a wet heat protectant before flat ironing because the instructions said that you could and they would not recommend that if they hadn't tested it to ensure it was safe and the right way to use the product for good results, methinks, at least as far as this product is concerned. I used John Frieda Heat Defeat whose directions are:



> Spray on damp hair and blow-dry straight.  *For ultra-straightening, *spray on small sections of dried hair immediately before using a flat iron.


 
I had no issues. I use no other product on my hair but heat protectants. First pass of flat iron was after spaying small sections of fully dried and stretched hair (braids or Curlformers to stretch) with this wet protectant working on one section at a time and only spraying the next narrow section after passing iron on first section and so on. Then to seal the press, I repeated the flat iron pass on narrow sections again but this time I used a thermal protectant serum also by John Frieda. My hair didn't revert all week and when I shampooed it, reversion was complete.

The important thing is to apply to narrow sections so you can be sure hair is well coated. Also the reason I first dry my hair fully before doing the wet protectant part of the flat ironing is so that I can be sure that the wetness on every inch of my hair is from protectant, meaning no section is left unprotected.


----------



## Naturelie

Nonie said:


> @manter26 and @Naturelie, I have used a wet heat protectant before flat ironing because the instructions said that you could and they would not recommend that if they hadn't tested it to ensure it was safe and the right way to use the product for good results, methinks, at least as far as this product is concerned. I used John Frieda Heat Defeat whose directions are:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no issues. I use no other product on my hair but heat protectants. First pass of flat iron was after spaying small sections of fully dried and stretched hair (braids or Curlformers to stretch) with this wet protectant working on one section at a time and only spraying the next narrow section after passing iron on first section and so on. Then to seal the press, I repeated the flat iron pass on narrow sections again but this time I used a thermal protectant serum also by John Frieda. My hair didn't revert all week and when I shampooed it, reversion was complete.
> 
> The important thing is to apply to narrow sections so you can be sure hair is well coated. Also the reason I first dry my hair fully before doing the wet protectant part of the flat ironing is so that I can be sure that the wetness on every inch of my hair is from protectant, meaning no section is left unprotected.


 
I guess it really depends on the heat protectant quality. What do you think about IC heat protectant? (If you have already used it, of course).


----------



## Nonie

[USER=375033]Naturelie[/USER];18111711 said:
			
		

> I guess it really depends on the heat protectant quality. What do you think about IC heat protectant? (If you have already used it, of course).



I have never used it so know nothing about it.


----------



## Naturelie

Nonie said:


> I have never used it so know nothing about it.


 
Ok! I have the time to inquire about it cause I don't intend to blow dry my hair shortly (I have already bought the IC heat protectant but I may not use it if reviews are negative). Thanks for answering!


----------



## Nonie

Naturelie said:


> Ok! I have the time to inquire about it cause I don't intend to blow dry my hair shortly (I have already bought the IC heat protectant but I may not use it if reviews are negative). Thanks for answering!



Naturelie, here's a discussion on the serum that may help: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99046

I didn't find any reviews on the forum on the spray but here are some: http://reviews.sallybeauty.com/6151/SBS-425985/reviews.htm?sort=helpfulness


----------



## Naturelie

Nonie said:


> @Naturelie, here's a discussion on the serum that may help: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99046
> 
> I didn't find any reviews on the forum on the spray but here are some: http://reviews.sallybeauty.com/6151/SBS-425985/reviews.htm?sort=helpfulness


 
Thanks Nonie, I'm going to look at that!


----------



## Amarilles

Do black salons not offer blowouts? Why does so many rely on Dominicans and Brazilians for it?


----------



## JosieLynn

so....i've been wondering, is there some unspoken rule that when we post pics of our hair that we must blank/blur/sticker our faces out? Not trying to sound rude or anything, i just thought it was an interesting practice


----------



## Kindheart

JosieLynn said:


> so....i've been wondering, is there some unspoken rule that when we post pics of our hair that we must blank/blur/sticker our faces out? Not trying to sound rude or anything, i just thought it was an interesting practice



Some people don't like to be recognized for different reasons ,could be the embarassement of being on a hair board or the sharing of personal stories in other areas.
 It was also noted by someone that alot of the pics posted on  here appear on google images by typing LHCF .


----------



## FearlessNik

Amarilles said:


> Do black salons not offer blowouts? Why does so many rely on Dominicans and Brazilians for it?


 
Not to jack your question. But what is the difference between a blowout (Dominican or any other type) and simply blowdrying your hair? erplexed


----------



## *SkolarStar*

How do you know that a conditioner has worked?


----------



## Nonie

[USER=180818]*SkolarStar*[/USER];18118229 said:
			
		

> How do you know that a conditioner has worked?



Hair's condition feels better? If hair was hard, it feels soft aka moisturized after a moisturizing conditioner. If it was mushy, it feels less so or if it was breaking that lessens after a protein treatment. Strands feel smoother...although you may need a DILUTE ACV final rinse to really get strands uber smooth.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

Amarilles said:


> Do black salons not offer blowouts? Why does so many rely on Dominicans and Brazilians for it?



To be honest, I don't think they know how without also using a flat iron.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hello there, I just wanted to ask a question about l-cysteine. I take it internally (I take other supplements also ) and would like thicker hair, it's too early to tell as I've only been taking it for about 4 days or so, but do you think getting the powder form to mix into my deep conditioner and normal conditioner is a good idea ? I know you can mix silk amino acid also into deep conditioners too. Is it possible to mix these amino acids in for thicker hair. I know it will be temporary but with consistent use could it provide some benefits ?

TIA and HHG too !


----------



## CurliDiva

FearlessNik said:


> Not to jack your question. But what is the difference between a blowout (Dominican or any other type) and simply blowdrying your hair? erplexed


 
Dominican use a TON of heat and tension! I think they mess with the blow dryers internal mechanism to get them super hot.


----------



## Saludable84

Amarilles

FearlessNik

I've noticed that too. I think the difference is the forms of heat they use. In my experience, Dominicans can blow hair to the point of straight. Blacks in the other hand, just know how to dry hair and rely in a hot comb or flat iron to get the job done. Dominicans also have super hot blow dryers and I've seen them get these items "tweaked" to get them hotter. 

I've also been to black salons where they refuse to bow your roots, or just do not know how too or better, will tell you they don't do that, go to Dominicans if you want your hair straight. 

There is a stigma there as well as a difference in the quality and ingredients of the products they use. Dominicans use straightening products (silicone and keratin usually) while blacks use bodyfying products.

I could be thinking to hard or maybe someone agrees, but there is a difference in the quality of care and hairstyles each kind deals with that upon observation could be better explained. 

Hope this kind of helps.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## Amarilles

Ahh...wow. Very interesting Saludable84 I appreciate that. I'm from D.R, never been to a black salon before starting my transition. I'm not straightening anymore so the only difference I noticed with the black, natural salon I've been to is that it's soooo pretty! Makes all those places I used frequent look cheap and low-budget, I never noticed at the time though.  Thank you!


----------



## Incognitus

Nonie said:


> blackindia07, many of us do this. Some have dubbed it the Green House Effect or GHE. Actually this is the way I baggy 99% of the time. I usually don't use any leave-in products and love to baggy. So when I do it, I do it on bare hair.



Nonie I know I'm late, but.....what does baggying on bare hair accomplish? I mean, what are the benefits? Also , do you use a  regular disposable shower cap?

ETA: Ok, I just found one of your old posts...



Nonie said:


> I see you and I skipped the same classes in school. I asked this the other day.
> 
> GHE = Green House Effect
> 
> Apparently it stands for baggying bare hair. I've done it for years and do it every night but didn't know it had a fancy name.
> 
> Baggying bare hair encourages sebum production and recycles the moisture from conditioning and makes my hair feel moisturized even when not using any products. That's why *I* do it.


----------



## NaiyaAi

1.) What is the difference between MSM and sublimed sulfur? Google wasn't very forthcoming with this one.

2.) If I wanted to dilute a conditioner to spray on my hair, what ratio of water:conditioner would I use? I'm thinking 2:1.


----------



## yaya24

@NaiyaAi 

1)MSM= Organic sulfur.. Its water soluble and you can ingest it.

SUBLIMED Sulfur= Do not eat it or you will probably die. Partially dissolves in oil not water. 

2)*My* ratio is 2parts water + 1part conditioner.. + some oil


----------



## yaya24

Reading on Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane (MSM) Sulfur vs Sublimed Sulfur:

http://dherbs.com/articles/msm-sulfur-vs-sulfur-393.html


----------



## JosieLynn

What's GHE stand for??


----------



## Phaer

JosieLynn said:


> What's GHE stand for??



Green House Effect, when you add a plastic cap or bag on your head to make conditioner/treatment work better with your body heat.


----------



## Nonie

@JosieLynn, I always assumed the GHE (greenhouse effect as you were informed) meant baggying with no products the way I do it. But I just saw this definition: http://hollistics.com/2012/08/21/using-the-green-house-effect/

I suppose in my case where I use no products, I do both baggying and GHE. I find wearing a plastic cover over my head encourages sebum production (which is not unlike applying an oil to your scalp but less icky IMO) and it recycles the moisture in my hair from previous conditioning (which is not unlike having something moisturizing applied to the hair w/o the risk of over moisturizing.


----------



## NaiyaAi

What is MTG?


----------



## mshoneyfly

JosieLynn said:


> What's GHE stand for??



I learned from a lady on yt that relaxed heads can baggy too. I have been doing it and I am seeing a better balance of moisture and protein. During the week after I have cleansed, dc'd and styled I GHE using this order:

First, wrap hair and tie on a satin scarf
Followed by a plastic cap
Then a satin bonnet on top
Go to sleep

After a few hours, my hair is moist, shiny, soft but still strong without being mushy. I often take the baggy off in the middle of the night and put the bonnet back on to avoid too much moisture. 

Sometimes I M&S first or just seal or use no product at all!!  It depends on what my hair needs at the time.  I don't do it every night. 

This yt'er explains it really well and even has a GHE challenge!

http://m.youtube.com/user/MeekaJael

http://m.youtube.com/user/RealQueensRegimen

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amarilles

I see mentions of box braids, senegalese twists, kinky twists, yarn braids, marley this, tree that...is there a distinct difference between all of it? Clearly I know zip about hair that doesn't naturally grow out...lol.


----------



## yaya24

@NaiyaAi 
MTG stands for Mane-Tail-Growth.

Its Shapleys product ...Its for horses (humans use it too).. and it stinks.

MTG


----------



## yaya24

@Amarilles

box braids
senegalese twists
kinky twists
yarn braids
tree braids
marley-- Is a synthetic braiding hair-- It has a kinky look and is used for various styles (braids and buns etc)

HTH


----------



## Amarilles

yaya24 said:


> @Amarilles
> 
> box braids
> senegalese twists
> kinky twists
> yarn braids
> tree braids
> marley-- Is a synthetic braiding hair-- It has a kinky look and is used for various styles (braids and buns etc)
> 
> HTH


Wow, thanks...some look so very similar. I wonder how one would choose one type over another. Unless pricing varies greatly.

Thanks!


----------



## mshoneyfly

Here's mine:

What does it mean to "tag" someone?  And how do you do it?  Can I do it on my iphone app?


----------



## Lilmama1011

mshoneyfly said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> What does it mean to "tag" someone?  And how do you do it?  Can I do it on my iphone app?



Tag is when you want to include someone in the conversation, like if your on Facebook and you post a pic of whatever and you tag someone that's basically like saying look at this picture, so when they log in they will be notified they have been tagged and they will see it , you can tag people on any phone on a social network


----------



## mshoneyfly

Lilmama1011 said:


> Tag is when you want to include someone in the conversation, like if your on Facebook and you post a pic of whatever and you tag someone that's basically like saying look at this picture, so when they log in they will be notified they have been tagged and they will see it , you can tag people on any phone on a social network



lilmama
Ohhh!  I get it. So how do I do it on LHCF?  Is it the same as a mention?  I know how to do that one but...

ETA:  Ohh, I see the tag button now ghat I am on my tablet. Not sure if it can be done using the app. Thanks again!!


----------



## Nonie

mshoneyfly, yes some people use "tag" to mean mention. So when someone says "tag me when there are any developments" they mean mention them so they get an alert to come and read. 

On the forum, Tag that you see at the top does something different from a Mention. When you Tag someone, they are alerted to come and read a thread from the beginning.  You would use Tag if you are, say, the OP of a post and want people to read your thread so you bring them to it. You would also Tag someone if you see a discussion you know that person may be interested to see so they can read from the OP. When you mention someone, that person is directed to the single post in which you mentioned him or her. HTH


----------



## MileHighDiva

What is UFD?  Is a product or product line?


----------



## Nonie

[USER=299138]MileHighDiva[/USER];18250781 said:
			
		

> What is UFD?  Is a product or product line?



I am guessing Uncle Funky's Daughter hair products?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Why are there so many sulfer-based products that are good for your hair yet sulfate-based products are bad as they strip your hair of it's natural moisture? I don't remember my chemistry too well but isn't sulfate a sulfer-based compound?


----------



## Nonie

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Why are there so many sulfer-based products that are good for your hair yet sulfate-based products are bad as they strip your hair of it's natural moisture? I don't remember my chemistry too well but isn't sulfate a sulfer-based compound?



bhndbrwneyes, elements are very different from compounds made from those elements and other elements. Sulphur is harmless on skin if you're not allergic to it, but sulphuric acid will burn your skin even though it is made of relatively safe elements. Another example is oxygen which is safe to inhale but carbon monoxide is not, even though it has oxygen and carbon both of which are safe elements on their own.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Am I just being paranoid or can a sudden increase in exercise cause an increase in shedding?


----------



## Nonie

NaiyaAi said:


> Am I just being paranoid or can a sudden increase in exercise cause an increase in shedding?




NaiyaAi The only explanation I can see for that is your hair growth rate has increased due to better so your strands reached their shedding point faster catching up with those that had gotten there on the previous slow rate...and over time, this will even out and return to normal. 

Unless your hair is thinning and you're seeing balding or unless you are picking up over 150 strands every single day, I say stop worrying. Worry will make you bald. 

If you don't manipulate your hair for a week, 700 strands is what you should expect to see when you do manipulate it. I think many people love to hold onto shed hair which is why so many have tangles and knots while those of us who are happy to remove shed hair never have those issues. 

So yeah, only worry if your hair is thinning or you're balding or the strands you remove on consecutive days is over 150 each day.


----------



## Flor

How do I cover a donut bun with hair? How to secure it in place?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Flor

Hairstyle | Doughnut bun a.k.a Cinnabon


HAIR TUTORIAL | The SOCK Bun (hairspray she mentions is not necessary)


----------



## divachyk

Allandra and ladies --- I am having a sleep study done this weekend and I'm nervous about the removal of the glue stuff from my scalp (leads are placed on the scalp with glue). Most say it's very hard to remove. How do you suggest I remove the glue from my scalp? 

Allandra, I mention you because it seems I remember you having an exam that required glue/gunk being applied to the scalp. Please disregard if I'm incorrect.


----------



## Allandra

divachyk

Yep, I've had leads glued to my scalp for several types of tests.  The glue has never bothered my hair or scalp.  You should be fine with shampooing it out.



divachyk said:


> Allandra and ladies --- I am having a sleep study done this weekend and I'm nervous about the removal of the glue stuff from my scalp (leads are placed on the scalp with glue). Most say it's very hard to remove. How do you suggest I remove the glue from my scalp?
> 
> Allandra, I mention you because it seems I remember you having an exam that required glue/gunk being applied to the scalp. Please disregard if I'm incorrect.


----------



## divachyk

Allandra said:


> divachyk
> 
> Yep, I've had leads glued to my scalp for several types of tests.  The glue has never bothered my hair or scalp.  You should be fine with shampooing it out.



Thank you Allandra. Is it an absolute must to go there with zero product in hair? Not even a teeny bit of leave in? How do you keep your hair tidy during exam/sleep?


----------



## Allandra

divachyk

You want accurate test results, so you want all of the leads to stick to your scalp properly.  So, please go with no product in your hair and scap.  My health was (and still is) top priority, so I was not concerned with keeping my hair tidy during any of the tests.  I came in with a scarf on, and I left with a scarf on (of course the scarf was removed when I got there to place the leads on my scalp and do testing).  Do not stress over your hair.  You'll be fine.  



divachyk said:


> Thank you @Allandra. Is it an absolute must to go there with zero product in hair? Not even a teeny bit of leave in? How do you keep your hair tidy during exam/sleep?


----------



## Igotstripes

Is combing out your hair less damaging than using a blow dryer to stretch your hair?


----------



## divachyk

Allandra, thank you and you're correct that health is way more important. I was only going to put a tad bit on the ends to keep them from getting tangled up and causing issues the next day when I wash but I won't do that for safekeeping. I'm acne prone so I love to scarf whenever to protect my finicky skin. I'm just nervous about the entire thing and will just relax now.  Thanks again.


----------



## Nonie

[USER=346095]Igotstripes[/USER];18271345 said:
			
		

> Is combing out your hair less damaging than using a blow dryer to stretch your hair?



I think combing is less damaging if you have patience and know how to comb your hair w/o ripping it pieces. The thing with blow drying is I believe it can cause bubble hair. This is where moisture in your hair gets hot and expands creating bubbles inside the strands that then cause midstrand splits. Braiding hair firmly while damp stretches my hair pretty well so that blowdrying isn't necessary.


----------



## Igotstripes

Nonie said:


> I think combing is less damaging if you have patience and know how to comb your hair w/o ripping it pieces. The thing with blow drying is I believe it can cause bubble hair. This is where moisture in your hair gets hot and expands creating bubbles inside the strands that then cause midstrand splits. Braiding hair firmly while damp stretches my hair pretty well so that blowdrying isn't necessary.



Thanks! Can't bubble hair be avoided? And also when you braid, how many do you do?


----------



## virtuenow

I was about to ask what IIRC means, but did a quick google.  For anyone whose wondering and doesn't want to ask another dumb question, its "if I remember correctly"


----------



## allmundjoi

virtuenow said:


> I was about to ask what IIRC means, but did a quick google.  For anyone whose wondering and doesn't want to ask another dumb question, its "if I remember correctly"



Thank you. No, really.


----------



## Nonie

Igotstripes said:


> Thanks! Can't bubble hair be avoided? And also when you braid, how many do you do?



Igotstripes, please mention me when you ask me a question so I don't miss it. Mentioning sends the person an alert that lets them know you spoke to them and all it takes is adding @ immediately before the name of the person you are addressing. 

I don't know how bubble hair can be avoided. Maybe silicon products which are poor heat conductors can help but if the temperature of the moisture inside your strands gets to boiling point, then it is impossible to prevent it turning into vapor. Blowdrying seems to me to be particularly dangerous coz it is done to wet hair. Which could mean hair that has absorbed all the water it can and has more sitting on top of it. The idea of blow drying is to raise the temperature of moisture on the hair to boiling point so it evaporates and since it has the same BP as that inside, then methinks bubble hair is likely to happen. IIRC, there was a discussion on midstrand splits and the common thread in those who had them was using heat and/or brushes.

I do as many braids as my length allows. If my hair is short I would do many. If long, maybe 4. The idea is however many/few I feel are not too many to be a pain undoing with fingers but not too few to not provide a good stretch. The tail of the braids provides the best stretch so I make sure a good length is contained in the rope part of the braid.


----------



## Nix08

gbunnie just jump in


----------



## mariefof

wash and baggy.

I see this one a lot. I know it involves some kind of hair maintenance but I am not familiar with the term. I have been in this forum lurking a lot but here is a term that I have not been able to figure out: bagging. I know it involves some kind of process for moisturizing hair... but that is about all I know.


----------



## LivingDoll

Is the L really needed in the LOC or LCO method?

Does normal porosity hair benefit from steaming and/or DCing?


----------



## MicheePrings

LivingDoll said:


> Is the L really needed in the LOC or LCO method?
> 
> Does normal porosity hair benefit from steaming and/or DCing?


 
LivingDoll
To answer the first part of your question I would say no in the case you just washed your hair and it is already wet, so you would just seal in the moisture with your oil and cream. However if you are moisturizing your hair between washes I would say the liquid is necessary. 

For your second question, I'm not too sure about steaming because I don't have a steamer, however I do believe that all hair types can benefit from deep conditioning. IMHO normal porosity hair would acccept moisture penetration more easily/faster than low porosity hair, but would loose moisture slower than high pososity hair. So it's only a question as how frequent and for what duration does normal porosity hair needs to be DC'ed for to receive benefit.


----------



## LivingDoll

MicheePrings...both answers make perfect sense. Thanks for answering.


----------



## divachyk

Allandra, everything worked out and the glue washed away with no issues. TY for your help!


----------



## Nonie

mariefof said:


> wash and baggy.
> 
> I see this one a lot. I know it involves some kind of hair maintenance but I am not familiar with the term. I have been in this forum lurking a lot but here is a term that I have not been able to figure out: bagging. I know it involves some kind of process for moisturizing hair... but that is about all I know.



mariefof, baggying is putting on a plastic cap, plastic bag, Saran wrap...or any sort of plastic over your whole head or just part of your hair like a bun before you apply a phony pony in order to prevent moisture loss from your hair. It also creates heat inside the cap that seem to recycle moisture or infuse your strands with moisture. I think it also encourages sebum production. Green House Effect is another term you will see used which IMO means the same thing but some people say GHE involves applying products on scalp not hair; others say it involves baggying hair wet with water instead of product. I thought it meant baggying with no product on hair as I do. Today I decided that for me, I will use the words interchangeably as they both have to do with trapping moisture within plastic so you don't lose it. 

Most people baggy with a product on their hair and it's like they give their hair a moisture treatment with the cap on. Some people baggy with nothing on (like me). When I put on a plastic cap on my bare hair for the night, the last conditioner smell gets magnified as if I am getting a whole repeat of the conditioning process and my hair smells as if freshly conditioned when I wake up. It also means that the moisture I got from my last conditioning isn't lost to my bedding or a scarf. I also wrap Saran wrap around my head when wearing headwraps or hats for the same reason that I want to retain whatever moisture my hair has.

A lot of people find baggying the whole head uncomfortable, either because it's suffocating to them, or their hair gets so wet especially if they had a lot of product. Some people poke holes to overcome this. Other people find baggying for the night  impossible because the rustling of the plastic keeps them awake. This is where Saran wrap comes in handy and it actually is good for retaining a style sort of the same way you might tie a scarf to keep a style fresh. Of course you wouldn't baggy if you are trying to keep a straight style and are natural because the moisture would cause reversion. 

This link below shows you one of my idols adrienne0914 baggying the ends of her hair before putting on a drawstring phony pony. (BTW the reason baggying ends is a good idea is because hair ends are the oldest part of your hair and the first to lose moisture as they are like an open end of a cylinder. This why people seal their ends to prevent moisture loss since dryness leads to breakage/splitting. So if you baggy your ends, you basically put a stop to any moisture loss. Hence it is a good protective regimen):

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/1283174 (Click on the thumbprints to the left to read through each step of the process)


----------



## Allandra

divachyk

Great!  I'm glad to hear that.  Take care dear.



divachyk said:


> @Allandra, everything worked out and the glue washed away with no issues. TY for your help!


----------



## JosieLynn

So i tried asking this question in the weave thread but nobody got back to me. I know almost nothing about weave, sew in etc. but I really want to get one for the summer since I usually have the urge to wear my hair out which causes tons of breakage in the summer. So can anyone give me a SUPER basic breakdown about going about getting a weave, like how many bundles of hair do you usually need? I want to use it to make a u-part wig, if i have hair of different lengths which track do i sew on first? what does weft sealing do? Do i have to sew it to my hair or can I have a wig cap in-between? what's the best way to prevent my hair from breaking? how long can you wear a weave install at a time?? 

I apologize if these are really stupid questions but i legitimately don't know, i've been looking through threads and youtube videos but some really basic stuff still isn't really explained.


----------



## Igotstripes

JosieLynn
Hey! 
1. I think 2-3 bundles would be good
2. Start with the longer lengths in the back. When that's done move to the shorter one
3. Weft sealing keeps the hair from shedding too much especially if you cut the tracks
4. You don't have to sew it down I think you can get clips or something. You do need the cap tho
5. Making sure you keep your reaL hair moisturized and that your braids aren't too tight
6. I would say no more than 2 months
There is a wig thread somewhere you should check out since you are making a wig but I can't remember the name atm


----------



## HanaKuroi

When I weaved I used shorter in the back and longer in the top. That way it hung evenly and was fuller.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Jobwright

Does anyone else have to use Liquid Plumber weekly or more than once weekly?  Do I have bad plumbing, or is it normal to need to clean the drain often?  I don't have massive amounts of shedding so its not hair stopping up the drain. All the tea, conditioner and oils seem to be causing a slow drain. Am I the only one?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Jobwright said:


> Does anyone else have to use Liquid Plumber weekly or more than once weekly?  Do I have bad plumbing, or is it normal to need to clean the drain often?  I don't have massive amounts of shedding so its not hair stopping up the drain. All the tea, conditioner and oils seem to be causing a slow drain. Am I the only one?



Omg, was just going to ask this..
Yes! And It's not helping.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Ok this is super dumb. What is the difference between relaxed and texlaxed? Is it just the amount of time the relaxer is left to process on your hair?

I've been transitioning for 15 months, not thinking about relaxing/texlaxing but I was curious. I had always asked for my hair to be relaxed bone straight but when I'd wash it or when the slightest moisture would seep it, it would seem to "revert". Maybe it was just texlaxed. And when I look at my hair now while it's wet I have my super curly NG, then it's bone straight for about 1.5-2 inches and then it's wavy (about 3b/c texture when it dries) all the way to the ends. Is that evidence that my hair was texlaxed first and then relaxed?

People can't even tell my ends are relaxed. Here's a pic, only the first few inches are NG.


----------



## JudithO

bhndbrwneyes around here... relaxed means bone straight... texlaxed means "relaxed but leave behind some texture"... People accomplish this by either reducing the time the relaxer stays in the hair, adding oils/conditioners to the relaxer before application and/or not smoothing the relaxer into the hair after application. 

Your ends look texlaxed to me.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

@judy4all that's what I figured. When I attempt to do a WNG my (I guess) texlaxed ends come out nearly just as curly as my NG it's just not as thick due to heat/styling damage. Then I have this awkward section of bone straight hair right in the middle.

Well this definitely changes my whole opinion of relaxers cuz this entire time I was wondering why my relaxers weren't "holding". Smh it's cuz my hair wasn't getting relaxed. At least it definitely made my transition a lot easier since the different hair textures aren't TOO far off.


----------



## JudithO

bhndbrwneyes yeah.... benefits of texlaxed hair... much thicker than bone straight hair, but easier to maneuver than natural hair.... texture differences are less so easier to stretch.. you can still wear wash and go's etc


----------



## Cattypus1

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ok this is super dumb. What is the difference between relaxed and texlaxed? Is it just the amount of time the relaxer is left to process on your hair?
> 
> I've been transitioning for 15 months, not thinking about relaxing/texlaxing but I was curious. I had always asked for my hair to be relaxed bone straight but when I'd wash it or when the slightest moisture would seep it, it would seem to "revert". Maybe it was just texlaxed. And when I look at my hair now while it's wet I have my super curly NG, then it's bone straight for about 1.5-2 inches and then it's wavy (about 3b/c texture when it dries) all the way to the ends. Is that evidence that my hair was texlaxed first and then relaxed?
> 
> People can't even tell my ends are relaxed. Here's a pic, only the first few inches are NG.



I want that hair. That is exactly the texture I'm shooting for!  I cannot answer your questions but I want love your hair!


----------



## Naturelie

Is it normal to find residues in Vatika oil? I've just bought 2 bottles and I'm disappointed cause there are a lot of little residues. It looks like something natural but I would like to be sure before I use it. Thanks for answering!


----------



## Nonie

[USER=375033]Naturelie[/USER];18369785 said:
			
		

> Is it normal to find residues in Vatika oil? I've just bought 2 bottles and I'm disappointed cause there are a lot of little residues. It looks like something natural but I would like to be sure before I use it. Thanks for answering!



Residues? (I think of residue as something left behind when you finish something.) Do you mean stuff at the bottom of the liquid? 

The oil is made of mixture of natural products used Ayurveda hair care so it doesn't surprise me that sediments would settle or separate. This is why it's a good idea to shake well before use so you get all the good parts and don't miss out on any.


----------



## melahnee

about rollers/flexirods and stuff..

what's the best/easiest type to start with? I don't have a picture of my unstraightened hair (promise i'll get around to it soon), but I THINK it is a 3b, and I thought my hair was fine, but i don't know about that anymore. i'm attaching a picture of my hair straightened at the salon last month so that you guys can get an idea.

I've only ever tried rollers (a long time ago), and was very unsuccessful. idk how much sense this will make, but it almost seems like there is not enough room on my head for all the rollers? or i might be using the wrong size, I'm not sure, but I remember my attempts would fail and it would be because I had trouble fitting them all on my head. last thing, I'm like anti-heat..lol i've straightened my hair twice in the past ~8 months, i don't even like hooded dryers to be honest, so it'd be great if i could avoid heat altogether.


----------



## biznesswmn

Will aphogee 2 step still work if u deep condish beforehand? Will the condish coat the hair too much to allow the aphogee to bind to the hair?

Yes, i did not follow directions and did this :-(. I notice less breakage but my hair doesnt feel much different so i wonder if it workd.


----------



## biznesswmn

Bumpity bump


----------



## HanaKuroi

melahnee said:
			
		

> about rollers/flexirods and stuff..
> 
> what's the best/easiest type to start with? I don't have a picture of my unstraightened hair (promise i'll get around to it soon), but I THINK it is a 3b, and I thought my hair was fine, but i don't know about that anymore. i'm attaching a picture of my hair straightened at the salon last month so that you guys can get an idea.
> 
> I've only ever tried rollers (a long time ago), and was very unsuccessful. idk how much sense this will make, but it almost seems like there is not enough room on my head for all the rollers? or i might be using the wrong size, I'm not sure, but I remember my attempts would fail and it would be because I had trouble fitting them all on my head. last thing, I'm like anti-heat..lol i've straightened my hair twice in the past ~8 months, i don't even like hooded dryers to be honest, so it'd be great if i could avoid heat altogether.



You might get more responses if you repost on one of the roller setting threads. I can't remember the name of any right now.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Blairx0

melahnee said:


> about rollers/flexirods and stuff..
> 
> what's the best/easiest type to start with? I don't have a picture of my unstraightened hair (promise i'll get around to it soon), but I THINK it is a 3b, and I thought my hair was fine, but i don't know about that anymore. i'm attaching a picture of my hair straightened at the salon last month so that you guys can get an idea.
> 
> I've only ever tried rollers (a long time ago), and was very unsuccessful. idk how much sense this will make, but it almost seems like there is not enough room on my head for all the rollers? or i might be using the wrong size, I'm not sure, but I remember my attempts would fail and it would be because I had trouble fitting them all on my head. last thing, I'm like anti-heat..lol i've straightened my hair twice in the past ~8 months, i don't even like hooded dryers to be honest, so it'd be great if i could avoid heat altogether.



Ive read that a roller should be ab to make 2 complete revolutions in order to fit.

I also used to have issues with rollers fitting but that was mostly do to placement. Are you parting before rolling? What style are you trying to achieve? Stop by and see us in the setting to success thread. There is a link in my siggy


----------



## melahnee

Blairx0 said:


> Ive read that a roller should be ab to make 2 complete revolutions in order to fit.
> 
> I also used to have issues with rollers fitting but that was mostly do to placement. Are you parting before rolling? What style are you trying to achieve? Stop by and see us in the setting to success thread. There is a link in my siggy



HanaKuroi - thank you!

Blairx0

that does help, and yes I am parting before rolling..the way I've done it is all of them straight in the middle from top to bottom, and turned to the side on the sides. i hope that makes sense. 

I'm thinking my problem is not getting enough hair in the sections. i always tried to make the sections small because I was thinking of the way you flat-ironing, where smaller sections > larger sections. 

I'm going to try again soon, after I get new ones, cause I think this is a problem as well.  

Thank you!


----------



## NaiyaAi

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Omg, was just going to ask this..
> Yes! And It's not helping.


Jobwright
TwoSnapsUp

Plunge first, then pour baking soda and lemon juice or vinegar, followed by boiling water. A lot of steps, but it works every time.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

NaiyaAi said:


> @Jobwright
> @TwoSnapsUp
> 
> Plunge first, then pour baking soda and lemon juice or vinegar, followed by boiling water. A lot of steps, but it works every time.


 
I tried this but it made it worse. Looking back, it's probably because I did not use boiling water. Next time, thanks! NaiyaAi


----------



## NefertariBlu

How does using oil when taking down braid/twist reduce frizz?  What does the oil do to the hair to prevent frizzing?


----------



## Lilmama1011

NefertariBlu said:


> How does using oil when taking down braid/twist outreduce frizz?  What does the oil do to the hair to prevent frizzing?



Frizz is made by humidity or aka water in the air or products you use. Moisturizers contain water so it frizzes the hair, oil does not


----------



## NefertariBlu

Got it. Thanks


----------



## Incognitus

What is the "Siren" thread I keep hearing about? Can someone share the link please???


----------



## Nonie

@Incognitus, I had never heard of it till now, but since you asked, I think I found it and want to show you how I did it:






Advanced Search opens the page below:






 The reason I selected *Search Titles Only* is I assumed from your request that the word "Siren" might be part of the thread title...otherwise I'd end up getting every discussion where the word "siren" was used (eg police sirens) if I searched posts.

 That page is so useful because you could fine tune your search by entering a user's name if you know who has posted in that thread or who started it (select the option).  You could even select how far back (date) to search. But I didn't have to do all o' dat.

Once you click on search, you will see the thread listed. (I know I coulda just given you the link but I like to figure out how folks do stuff and assume others do too, so like to share what I know so you don't have to wait on someone else when you can just find it faster yourself.)


----------



## Incognitus

Nonie






 Don't mind me, it almost 4am and I'm getting to that delusional state. 

I was being lazy......


----------



## Nonie

Incognitus  You're such a goofball! LOL And here I was thinking I was showing you somep'n. Give me back my time woman!


----------



## myronnie

To the ladies that use *SULFUR*

How do you get the smell out of your bonnet/pillowcase? I've washed my pillow/pillowcase/bonnet so much even with bleach and I can still faintly smell it. It's annoying me


----------



## mshoneyfly

What vendor does IPN stand for?


----------



## MileHighDiva

mshoneyfly said:


> What vendor does IPN stand for?



mshoneyfly, I'm not sure, but I think it stands for It's Perfectly Natural.  IIRC, they have customer service issues and may not be in business anymore.


----------



## MileHighDiva

This is a test.  Please ignore this post!

Komaza Care


----------



## winona

I bought some demo permanent hair color and now I have no idea the steps I need to take pre color.  Do y'all wash you hair first?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Naturelie

Nonie said:


> Residues? (I think of residue as something left behind when you finish something.) Do you mean stuff at the bottom of the liquid?
> 
> The oil is made of mixture of natural products used Ayurveda hair care so it doesn't surprise me that sediments would settle or separate. This is why it's a good idea to shake well before use so you get all the good parts and don't miss out on any.


 
Nonie, yes, you're right. It's more sediments than "residues". Thanks for answering (I've used the Vatika oil and I've loved it).


----------



## Incognitus

I found a grey hair. Well, looks more white. When I plucked it, I noticed that only the end was white. The bottom half (the root) was black. I thought once a strand goes grey, there's no turning back.

Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Cattypus1

Incognitus said:


> I found a grey hair. Well, looks more white. When I plucked it, I noticed that only the end was white. The bottom half (the root) was black. I thought once a strand goes grey, there's no turning back.
> 
> Can anyone explain this?



You don't really go gray...you actually lose black, or whatever your natural color is.  Gray hair actually has no color.  I know that doesn't really answer your question but I just thought I would share that.


----------



## Incognitus

^^ I know what you're saying. I simply phrased it that way for clarity sake, since most people refer to it as such. I know that you actually lose melanin and thus lose the natural color. However, I was under the impression that once lost, the melanin doesn't return.


----------



## MileHighDiva

..........................


----------



## divachyk

I know exactly what you mean. I have one full gray strand and one as you mention Incognitus, black at the root & white on the tip. The full gray strand is all coarse and different in texture from the rest of my hair. Thanks for the info @Caatypus1.


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I have one full gray strand and one as you mention Incognitus, black at the root & white on the tip. The full gray strand is all coarse and different in texture from the rest of my hair. Thanks for the info @Caatypus1.



That different texture is part of the package and the reason why I henna.  Relaxer seems to be the only thing my grays understand, but they only understand it for a minute.  If I can't make them behave I can at least try to make them less obvious. Still working on that one...


----------



## NaiyaAi

I've heard of people alternating between MN and sublimed sulfur as growth aids... What about using them both together? Why don't people do this? Would something bad happen?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

NaiyaAi said:


> I've heard of people alternating between MN and sublimed sulfur as growth aids... What about using them both together? Why don't people do this? Would something bad happen?



I do this and nothing bad happens. I feel like the sulphur thickens/strengthens while the MN lengths and i love it.


----------



## Incognitus

NaiyaAi said:


> I've heard of people alternating between MN and sublimed sulfur as growth aids... What about using them both together? Why don't people do this? Would something bad happen?



NaiyaAi There are several ladies who do that. I found this out when I had that same question several months ago. I've been mixing the two for maybe 4 weeks and no adverse effects.


----------



## Amarilles

When people write "Fotki password in profile" (in their signature) WHERE the heck does one write it?! I want to password protect mine but I don't really see a place for a password in our profiles. erplexed


----------



## melahnee

..........


----------



## Jobwright

How do you know if your hair is moisturized or dry?


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> How do you know if your hair is moisturized or dry?



Based on how it behaves. When its dry, its unruly but when its moisturized it stays in position.


----------



## Jobwright

Saludable84 said:


> Based on how it behaves. When its dry, its unruly but when its moisturized it stays in position.



Makes sense...this is my deal.  I can NEVER get roller sets to stay. They last all of about 4 hours, then it flops and sags.  I have ALWAYS had this issue. I have used setting lotion but it makes my hair a little crunchy. I have used conditioner and that feels good but it still does not last. I was thinking my hair was dry causing it to lose the curl form.  Then I tried to moisturize but that just makes it wet and lose form.  Maybe I just don't have this kind of hair that wIll hold a curl without massive amounts of product that makes my hair hard.  IDK. So I always end up wrapping it at night and then there is no curl at all. I see ladies with nice rings, spirals, loose waves, all that...but noooo not me.  Is it because my hair is dry? He do you fix that?


----------



## mshoneyfly

@jobwriight
What size rollers are you using?  Last time I used the 3/8" magnetic and it came out in nice big waves.  Are you doing it on wet hair?  You're relaxed, right?  Do you have any layers cut in your hair?

I didn't like setting lotion either. I used a foamy wrap mousse.

ETA: Do you DC before your set?


----------



## Jobwright

mshoneyfly said:


> @jobwriight
> What size rollers are you using?  Last time I used the 3/8" magnetic and it came out in nice big waves.  Are you doing it on wet hair?  You're relaxed, right?  Do you have any layers cut in your hair?
> 
> I didn't like setting lotion either. I used a foamy wrap mousse.
> 
> ETA: Do you DC before your set?



Not sure of the size but they are a deep burgundy. If you make a circle with your thumb and pointer finger, they are a little bigger than that. I roll on freshly washed/cowashed  and deep conditioned hair.  No layers cut but my hair is not in a blunt cut. Haven't had a "cut" in over a year, just regular dusting when needed about every 4 months or so.  When I take the rollers out...beautiful curls that fall nicely.  But after a few hours...nothing.  Maybe it's the humidity.  And in the past winters...well I think I am just getting my hair to a reasonably healthy state after so many years of ignorance about healthy hair care. But still, shouldn't the curls pop back a little even if I wrap it up at night?  After wrapping, my hair is not straight straight...it has a little curve to it like a molded wrap would be but no curl like when the rollers come off.  Is that normal?


----------



## mshoneyfly

Jobwright said:


> Not sure of the size but they are a deep burgundy. If you make a circle with your thumb and pointer finger, they are a little bigger than that. I roll on freshly washed/cowashed  and deep conditioned hair.  No layers cut but my hair is not in a blunt cut. Haven't had a "cut" in over a year, just regular dusting when needed about every 4 months or so.  When I take the rollers out...beautiful curls that fall nicely.  But after a few hours...nothing.  Maybe it's the humidity.  And in the past winters...well I think I am just getting my hair to a reasonably healthy state after so many years of ignorance about healthy hair care. But still, shouldn't the curls pop back a little even if I wrap it up at night?  After wrapping, my hair is not straight straight...it has a little curve to it like a molded wrap would be but no curl like when the rollers come off.  Is that normal?



Yeah, if I wrap my hair the reg way it will smooth most of the curl. What I try to do after take down is wrap it very loosely and w/o using a comb. I smooth it in the desired direction with my fingers and tie the scarf loosely too. Then I put a satin bonnet on top. I also style and arrange the curls with fingers. 

Here is a close up pic of the wrap






My rollers are blue and some are mint green. After day three I started doing pin curls in large sections to keep some of the wave to avoid that flat look. Maybe that will work for you instead of wrapping.


----------



## Jobwright

THANK YOU mshoneyfly  I will try that!!!!!


----------



## ellebelle88

Amarilles said:


> When people write "Fotki password in profile" (in their signature) WHERE the heck does one write it?! I want to password protect mine but I don't really see a place for a password in our profiles. erplexed



Hey Amarilles, when you go to edit your profile on LHCF (click User CP then click on Edit Details), the further you scroll down you will see a field that asks for Online Photo Album. Put the link to your fotki there. The next field should ask for Online Photo Album Password. Put the password to your fotki there. This part of your profile is only viewable by paying LHCF members.


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> Makes sense...this is my deal.  I can NEVER get roller sets to stay. They last all of about 4 hours, then it flops and sags.  I have ALWAYS had this issue. I have used setting lotion but it makes my hair a little crunchy. I have used conditioner and that feels good but it still does not last. I was thinking my hair was dry causing it to lose the curl form.  Then I tried to moisturize but that just makes it wet and lose form.  Maybe I just don't have this kind of hair that wIll hold a curl without massive amounts of product that makes my hair hard.  IDK. So I always end up wrapping it at night and then there is no curl at all. I see ladies with nice rings, spirals, loose waves, all that...but noooo not me.  Is it because my hair is dry? He do you fix that?



I use to have that problem and realized it was because a) I was putting too much stuff on my hair and b) I wasn't using the right heat protectant. Lotions and foams make my hair hard, but then I started using serums and it worked out better. Silicones worked better. I was skeptical when I tried silicones again because it had been a while, but it hasn't been bad at all I just make sure I do a good DC. Since I've been using chi I haven't had a problem.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

mshoneyfly said:


> Yeah, if I wrap my hair the reg way it will smooth most of the curl. What I try to do after take down is wrap it very loosely and w/o using a comb. I smooth it in the desired direction with my fingers and tie the scarf loosely too. Then I put a satin bonnet on top. I also style and arrange the curls with fingers.
> 
> Here is a close up pic of the wrap
> 
> My rollers are blue and some are mint green. After day three I started doing pin curls in large sections to keep some of the wave to avoid that flat look. Maybe that will work for you instead of wrapping.



Jobwright

This was my next suggestion. Also, are you bone straight because that makes a difference too. When I was bone, my curls left me after minutes. Pin curling does seem more like what you want.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Jobwright

I just left the setting to success thread and was reading about how they manage over there.  Thanks for all of the awesome suggestions Saludable84 and mshoneyfly.  So this is what aim doing today...prepooing now with Honey and EVCO.  RInse, cowash, dc with Coffee under, rinse, a tiny bit of condish so I can detangled,  I ran out of Chi (I may be able to squeeze a dime size out...), if no Chi then I'll use Vatika Oil (love that stuff) but just a tiny bit, use one size smaller rollers, and NO COMB when dry.  I'll shoot some pics.  I have to be at my DD's after school open house by 11 so I'm pushing it.


----------



## Jobwright

Saludable84 said:


> Jobwright
> 
> This was my next suggestion. Also, are you bone straight because that makes a difference too. When I was bone, my curls left me after minutes. Pin curling does seem more like what you want.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Not bone straight. Ends up I'm texlaxed in the whole back half of my head and bone in the front only.  I'll get this corrected at my next relaxer at the end of September/October.


----------



## NaturalfienD

I have a question …

I received a hair consult a while ago and advised that I should dust every 8-10 weeks.  I've decided to PS for a year - just took a set of braids out and planning on installing more in tomorrow.  

Should I dust my hair when I take my braids out (8-10 weeks) or should I dust when I'm done PSing in 2014? I have fine, type 4 hair. 

Help a sista out … TIA!!!!


----------



## biznesswmn

Hey ladies!

I bought aloe vera juice to mix into my Chicoro prepoo abt a yr ago. I havnt kept it refrigerated, and havnt used it for months. 

Is it still okay to use if it hasnt been refeigerated? Im only using it for my hair.


----------



## biznesswmn

NaturalfienD said:


> I have a question …
> 
> I received a hair consult a while ago and advised that I should dust every 8-10 weeks.  I've decided to PS for a year - just took a set of braids out and planning on installing more in tomorrow.
> 
> Should I dust my hair when I take my braids out (8-10 weeks) or should I dust when I'm done PSing in 2014? I have fine, type 4 hair.
> 
> Help a sista out … TIA!!!!



When u take the braids out


----------



## biznesswmn

biznesswmn said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I bought aloe vera juice to mix into my Chicoro prepoo abt a yr ago. I havnt kept it refrigerated, and havnt used it for months.
> 
> Is it still okay to use if it hasnt been refeigerated? Im only using it for my hair.



Bumping for responses pls


----------



## Jobwright

IDK but the unopened ones in Whole Foods is on the shelf and not refrigerated.


----------



## Aggie

The AVG I use on my hair is not refrigerated and it still works very well and it has been almost a year since I used it last (my hair is in kinky twists currently). Just make sure it doesn't have anything like mold growing in it before you use it - that's what I do and I have never seen any in mine so far.


----------



## biznesswmn

Jobwright said:


> IDK but the unopened ones in Whole Foods is on the shelf and not refrigerated.



My jug says that it shld b refrigeratd aftr openg. 



Aggie said:


> The AVG I use on my hair is not refrigerated and it still works very well and it has been almost a year since I used it last (my hair is in kinky twists currently). Just make sure it doesn't have anything like mold growing in it before you use it - that's what I do and I have never seen any in mine so far.



Maybe the gel doesnt need to b refrig bcuz its not made for ingestion? Idk

Thanks for the responses. I will check for mold


----------



## Jobwright

biznesswmn said:


> My jug says that it shld b refrigeratd aftr openg.
> 
> Maybe the gel doesnt need to b refrig bcuz its not made for ingestion? Idk
> 
> Thanks for the responses. I will check for mold



Didn't you say your bottle had not been opened yet?


----------



## Igotstripes

Do you use a heat protectant when you use a diffuser?:O


----------



## NaiyaAi

Igotstripes I use a spray one. It's much lighter than a serum heat protectant, but I feel that it's enough for my hair.

This one: http://www.sleekhair.com/2529.html


----------



## NaiyaAi

What does rosewater do for your hair?


----------



## Igotstripes

NaiyaAi said:


> Igotstripes I use a spray one. It's much lighter than a serum heat protectant, but I feel that it's enough for my hair.
> 
> This one: http://www.sleekhair.com/2529.html



Thanks! I wasn't sure if it was necessary or not!

I'm not sure what's good about rose water but I like the way it smells


----------



## Sweetgirl08

Can I ask a dumb question? 

Hi ladies. I'm curious if this has ever been attempted but can I use extra large curl formers as an alternative to roller setting and still get the same results. 

(I mean, I suck at roller sets and also, I don't care for ring curls.


----------



## DoDo

How do you prevent tangles while cowashing everyday? I have 4b hair- really tight REALLY kinky.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Sweetgirl08 said:


> Can I ask a dumb question?
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm curious if this has ever been attempted but can I use extra large curl formers as an alternative to roller setting and still get the same results.
> 
> (I mean, I suck at roller sets and also, I don't care for ring curls.



Sweetgirl08

Yes, you can get the same results.  I love Curlformers!  They give me chemical/thermally relaxed results when I want my hair straightened.  I only allow myself four direct heat passes a year, so I have to resort to other means when I want something besides a braid out or flexi rod set.

The ringlets only last for a day or two, the curls fall quickly, so you end up with straight hair.  Because the ringlets are a concern try these extra long barrel curls.  

Be sure to get the longest ones possible, so you don't have "First World" problems of your hair being and/or growing too long for the curlformer.  The ones in the link above are 24" long.  They have another kit with barrel curlformers that's 16" long.  They normally have 20% off for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.  Also, you can buy them at Sally's, which would be better if your flexible about the size.   Sally's does not have the 29" long or the ones in the link above.  They're barrel curl kit is only 16" long. However, at Sally's you can get them for $63.99 with your Sally Card and they have 25% off online orders above $50 at least once a month.

Also, I found these knock offs of the barrel curls on eBay, but they're only 18" long.  I'm not sure how long your hair is.  TBH, mine are knock offs from eBay, only disadvantage is waiting an extra week for them to get stateside from China.

You should go check out the Setting to Success 2013 thread for help with roller setting.   Those ladies are extremely helpful!

HTH!


----------



## PlainJane

.................


----------



## Igotstripes

Hey! Is it okay to blow dry your hair after doing a hot/oil rinse? Or will it burn ;0?


----------



## krissyhair

Igotstripes said:


> Hey! Is it okay to blow dry your hair after doing a hot/oil rinse? Or will it burn ;0?



What type of oil rinse did you do?  My inclination is to say yes, it is safe to blow dry your hair after an oil rinse.  This is especially so if you used conditioner to cleanse away some of the extra oil afterwards.

The oil may even give you added protection from the drying effect of the blow dryer.  If you are worried about heat damage, try an oil with a high smoke point (that's a cooking term) like grape seed oil.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Igotstripes said:


> Hey! Is it okay to blow dry your hair after doing a hot/oil rinse? Or will it burn ;0?


 
I did this last night with EVOO. No adverse effects. My hair came out shiny and bouncy. My hair is never bouncy when I air dry.


----------



## Igotstripes

krissyhair said:


> What type of oil rinse did you do?  My inclination is to say yes, it is safe to blow dry your hair after an oil rinse.  This is especially so if you used conditioner to cleanse away some of the extra oil afterwards.
> 
> The oil may even give you added protection from the drying effect of the blow dryer.  If you are worried about heat damage, try an oil with a high smoke point (that's a cooking term) like grape seed oil.



Hi! I had mixed castor oil and coconut oil and put it on my hair for a few hours. I didn't use conditioner or anything afterward. I plan on blow drying this weekend so I will wash & dc, apply leave in and then grapeseed oil?


----------



## Igotstripes

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I did this last night with EVOO. No adverse effects. My hair came out shiny and bouncy. My hair is never bouncy when I air dry.



Thanks for the feedback! I really want to start blow drying a little more cause it takes forever to dry :/


----------



## divachyk

DoDo said:


> How do you prevent tangles while cowashing everyday? I have 4b hair- really tight REALLY kinky.


 
Make sure it's properly detangled before starting the cowash. Do not agitate, overly scrub or manipulate hair. I like washing in braids even when cowashing. DoDo


----------



## krissyhair

Igotstripes said:


> Hi! I had mixed castor oil and coconut oil and put it on my hair for a few hours. I didn't use conditioner or anything afterward. I plan on blow drying this weekend so I will wash & dc, apply leave in and then grapeseed oil?



That sounds like a good plan


----------



## Igotstripes

krissyhair said:


> That sounds like a good plan



Awesome thanks !!


----------



## krissyhair

What is up with this shampoo that has NO sulfates, but also has dimethicone and amodimethicone?

Are the cleansers in this product supposed to remove the silicones?  It's marketed as a "unique blend of sulfate free surfactants" (back of the bottle labeling.)

idk...someone explain to me how this works.


----------



## Smiley79

I'm natural and want to start a new hair care regimen...inspired by the Curly Girl method. It is suggested that you do a final wash with a sulfate poo before embarking on the new regimen in order to maximize the benefits. Should I use a clarifying shampoo, a chelating shampoo or just find any old shampoo like Herbal Essence or whatever. I'm a little confused.


----------



## krissyhair

Smiley79 said:


> I'm natural and want to start a new hair care regimen...inspired by the Curly Girl method. It is suggested that you do a final wash with a sulfate poo before embarking on the new regimen in order to maximize the benefits. Should I use a clarifying shampoo, a chelating shampoo or just find any old shampoo like Herbal Essence or whatever. I'm a little confused.



I can't tell you which type of shampoo will do the best job for your hair. However, I can tell you the most popular one. Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut Shampoo is one a lot of people choose before beginning a CG regimen. Terri LaFlesh even recommends this one on her website.
There is also Suave Daily Clarifying, but you might find that to be harsh.


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks. What confuses me though, is that it is recommended to wash with a sulfate shampoo one last time. I have Suave clarifying poo on hand but i dont think that has sulfates.


----------



## krissyhair

Is it this one?

It has Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate and Ammonium Laureth Sulfate


----------



## Smiley79

krissyhair said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> It has Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate and Ammonium Laureth Sulfate


 
I didnt see yours...it was this shampoo:


----------



## HoneyBadger

Dumb question: are twists bad for your ends? I don't use heat and most bun after taking down my twists but gosh darnit if my ends aren't messed up.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

HoneyBadger said:


> Dumb question: are twists bad for your ends? I don't use heat and most bun after taking down my twists but gosh darnit if my ends aren't messed up.


 
I hate what it does to my ends


----------



## felic1

My ends break when I twist. So I braid mostly towards the ends. Not all the way and coat with cream or butter on the ends.


----------



## biznesswmn

Jobwright said:


> Didn't you say your bottle had not been opened yet?



My bad Jobwright
I did open it to make my prepoo but hadnt put it in the fridge. 
I ended up throwg it out


----------



## Fuu

Can lack of protein or too much moisture cause split ends/mid shaft splits?


----------



## Saludable84

Fuu said:


> Can lack of protein or too much moisture cause split ends/mid shaft splits?



Yessssss!!!!! Fix it quick. It will cause severe breakage and I speak from experience. Collagen fixes this for me very well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fuu

Saludable84 said:


> Yessssss!!!!! Fix it quick. It will cause severe breakage and I speak from experience. Collagen fixes this for me very well.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you for the info~!


----------



## Aggie

Fuu said:


> Can lack of protein or too much moisture cause split ends/mid shaft splits?


 


Saludable84 said:


> Yessssss!!!!! Fix it quick. It will cause severe breakage and I speak from experience. Collagen fixes this for me very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
@Fuu, I totally agree with @Saludable84. I find that when all I do is cowash without deep conditioning with some protein conditioner, my hair revolts in the biggest way with massive amounts of split ends. 

Believe me, this is not the way to go. Protein sensitive hair could get away with wheat protein - a very mild protein, but my need something a lot more of a medium to hardcore strength, being so fine, like Duo Tek Protein Conditioner and a few others I have in my stash.

I was thinking about trying out an egg in my conditioner every now and then for both strengthening and thickening during my cowash.


----------



## Fuu

Aggie said:


> @Fuu, I totally agree with @Saludable84. I find that when all I do is cowash without deep conditioning with some protein conditioner, my hair revolts in the biggest way with massive amounts of split ends.  Believe me, this is not the way to go. Protein sensitive hair could get away with wheat protein - a very mild protein, but my need something a lot more of a medium to hardcore strength, being so fine, like Duo Tek Protein Conditioner and a few others I have in my stash.  I was thinking about trying out an egg in my conditioner every now and then for both strengthening and thickening during my cowash.



Thanks~ I'm still trying to get some sort of regimen down so I can have healthier hair. My instinct was telling me that the problem was because I don't use protein enough. 

I thought that I should ask here just in case I'm wrong. I'll make sure to use protein more regularly in my washes. Thanks again~


----------



## thebelleofelle

this may sound dumb but I have to ask....

how do I wash my hair in box braids and avoid the frizz and hair sticking up?? I want to keep them looking as fresh as possible but I need to wash them bcuz my scalp has OD build-up.

TIA


----------



## NGraceO

thebelleofelle said:


> this may sound dumb but I have to ask....  how do I wash my hair in box braids and avoid the frizz and hair sticking up?? I want to keep them looking as fresh as possible but I need to wash them bcuz my scalp has OD build-up.  TIA



thebelleofelle
NOT a dumb question!!   What I do: after shampoo and condition and let a a towel absorb some of he excess water for a while. The. I moisturize n seal, place my braids in a low pony and smooth.  Then tie a satin scarf around it in a taught matter and air dry this way, while working around the house.....

You braids WILL frizz, but this helped me dramatically cut down on it and keep my braid looking neat for longer.

NGraceO


----------



## PlainJane

Sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone here used simplicity hair oil before? I came across their Instagram page and see they are used by a few celebs...


----------



## ImFrotastic

Can you seal with aloe vera gel instead of oils?


----------



## Prettymetty

Can scratching my head while in cornrows cause breakage? Im wondering if I should just take the braids down. Sigh


----------



## Prettymetty

gbunnie said:


> How much oil is too much for a pre poo?



An ounce should be enough for just about any length and texture. Its not about the amount, its all about how well you work it in so that all your strands are saturated. You can use 1 oil or a blend of several. No limit to how many oils you can mix


----------



## PJaye

I know that this is not hair related, but...how do I block/turn off signatures?  Someone's animated signature is making me nauseous, and since she is a frequent poster it's become difficult to avoid it.  So, how can I get rid of it?


----------



## MileHighDiva

PJaye
Follow this path:  User CP>Settings & Options >Edit Options>Thread Display Options>Visable Post Options.   HTH!


----------



## PJaye

MileHighDiva

Thank you ever so much!


----------



## SugarRush

Is ApHogee Two Step still effective if no heat is used? TIA


----------



## havilland

SugarRush said:


> Is ApHogee Two Step still effective if no heat is used? TIA



I tried it years ago without heat and it didn't do much for me.  

Maybe others can chime in with success stories but I didn't have any result from it. It wasn't good or bad just messy.


----------



## SugarRush

havilland said:


> I tried it years ago without heat and it didn't do much for me.
> 
> Maybe others can chime in with success stories but I didn't have any result from it. It wasn't good or bad just messy.



Thanks. I'll probably use my hand dryer with it


----------



## Aggie

PJaye said:


> I know that this is not hair related, but...how do I block/turn off signatures? Someone's animated signature is making me nauseous, and since she is a frequent poster it's become difficult to avoid it. So, how can I get rid of it?


 
Whoa, this is weird because I was just thinking the same thing. Some signatures really do have a nauseating effect on me as well - there is wayyyy too much movement and it makes me want to .


----------



## NGraceO

SugarRush said:


> Thanks. I'll probably use my hand dryer with it



I didn't use heat last time (applied and let air dry) and had the same results.


----------



## Prettymetty

This may sound extremely dumb, but can I do the greenhouse effect without a plastic cap. After I moisturize my hair and massage my scalp I put on a bonnet. Then I put on a hair turban to keep my pillow from getting oily. I just wonder if im creating moist steam... I use the baggy sometimes during the day, but it really interferes with my sleep


----------



## SavannahNatural

Prettymetty said:


> This may sound extremely dumb, but can I do the greenhouse effect without a plastic cap. After I moisturize my hair and massage my scalp I put on a bonnet. Then I put on a hair turban to keep my pillow from getting oily. I just wonder if im creating moist steam... I use the baggy sometimes during the day, but it really interferes with my sleep



I'd say yes, but not to the same extent as using a plastic cap.  

With the two items you're trapping more body heat, than only using one or the other.  HTH


----------



## faithVA

Prettymetty said:


> This may sound extremely dumb, but can I do the greenhouse effect without a plastic cap. After I moisturize my hair and massage my scalp I put on a bonnet. Then I put on a hair turban to keep my pillow from getting oily. I just wonder if im creating moist steam... I use the baggy sometimes during the day, but it really interferes with my sleep



You don't need to keep the plastic cap on all night. Start with it on and when it really starts bugging you, pull it off and put your bonnet back on. You don't necessarily need hours upon hours of GHE to see results.


----------



## divachyk

Prettymetty said:


> This may sound extremely dumb, but can I do the greenhouse effect without a plastic cap. After I moisturize my hair and massage my scalp I put on a bonnet. Then I put on a hair turban to keep my pillow from getting oily. I just wonder if im creating moist steam... I use the baggy sometimes during the day, but it really interferes with my sleep



Prettymetty, I think a plastic cap generates the best steam but it's not necessary so long as you're generating body heat. However, I almost never generate heat with a bonnet so plastic cap is a must.


----------



## Fuu

How do I keep my ends from tangling around each other? 

I usually put coconut oil in after conditioning and leave it in under a shower cap, then rinse. This takes up a lot of time though.

Also, has anyone used Motions CPR treatment? If you do, how do you use it? Have you seen a big improvement in the health of your hair? Growth?


----------



## NGraceO

Fuu said:


> How do I keep my ends from tangling around each other?  I usually put coconut oil in after conditioning and leave it in under a shower cap, then rinse. This takes up a lot of time though.  Also, has anyone used Motions CPR treatment? If you do, how do you use it? Have you seen a big improvement in the health of your hair? Growth?



You might want to check for split ends. My ends get extra tangly when they looked all split and chewed up- they stick more.


----------



## melahnee

............


----------



## Prettymetty

Fuu said:


> How do I keep my ends from tangling around each other?
> 
> I usually put coconut oil in after conditioning and leave it in under a shower cap, then rinse. This takes up a lot of time though.
> 
> Also, has anyone used Motions CPR treatment? If you do, how do you use it? Have you seen a big improvement in the health of your hair? Growth?



Trim your ends. If your ends are tapered and fragile they will tangle...

I used cpr years ago when I was relaxed. It made my hair stronger, but its hard to rinse out all the little herbs in the treatment


----------



## Smiley79

Can I wash my hair while it's in cornrows?


----------



## reese77

Smiley79 said:


> Can I wash my hair while it's in cornrows?



I co wash while in braids.  I'm not sure about using shampoo.


----------



## divachyk

gbunnie said:


> Is there a difference between pressed hair and flat ironed hair?


My experience: pressed is done with a hot comb on natural hair and flat ironing is simply that and can be done on natural or relaxed. Others may have a different experience. gbunnie


----------



## HanaKuroi

gbunnie said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between pressed hair and flat ironed hair?


 
Pressed hair is done with a pressing comb.

Flat ironed hair is done with a flat iron.

When my mom was young after their hair was pressed they got it pulled. Pullers were old fashioned flat irons that went on the stove just like a pressing comb.

I like my hair pressed better than flat ironed.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Smiley79

My question is regarding the LOC or LCO method...can shea butter count as my Oil or does it actually have to be a liquid oil like EVOO or Coconut?


----------



## Saludable84

Smiley79 said:


> My question is regarding the LOC or LCO method...can shea butter count as my Oil or does it actually have to be a liquid oil like EVOO or Coconut?



You would have to add the B for butter I believe. Some people also do LOCB and LCOB methods, and butter is butter.


----------



## Smiley79

Saludable84 Thanks girlie.


----------



## Kentmane

Can an electric hot comb be used on relaxed hair?
If I have used heat protectants


----------



## Beamodel

Kentmane said:


> Can an electric hot comb be used on relaxed hair? If I have used heat protectants



Yes, I use to do it when I was into hot combing my hair.


----------



## Trackrunnertt

When is have considered SL? When the back touches it or the sides


----------



## Babygrowth

Can I just use the relaxer straight out the tub?


----------



## Igotstripes

Trackrunnertt said:


> When is have considered SL? When the back touches it or the sides



I think most use the back as a measure


----------



## Trackrunnertt

I have another one hahaha

When are you completely out of the TWA phase ?


----------



## NGraceO

Trackrunnertt said:


> I have another one hahaha  When are you completely out of the TWA phase ?




When you say you are. Lol

Or when you am make a ponytail. ??? 

I doubt I was qualified to answer that question haha


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> Can I just use the relaxer straight out the tub?




If it is lye, yes, although many ladies around here like to dilute theirs with oils and such. I do so, but mostly because I texlax. 

If it is no lye, absolutely not.  but I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## Igotstripes

Trackrunnertt said:


> I have another one hahaha
> 
> When are you completely out of the TWA phase ?



I have no idea lol maybe when your hair starts to 'hang' ? Or you can make a puff? Maybe more than 4-5in? Lol idk :/


----------



## Babygrowth

NGraceO said:


> If it is lye, yes, although many ladies around here like to dilute theirs with oils and such. I do so, but mostly because I texlax.
> 
> If it is no lye, absolutely not.  but I'm sure you knew that.



Yep, its lye and I don't mix anything in. Luckily the relaxer underprocesses me just enough.


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> Yep, its lye and I don't mix anything in. Luckily the relaxer underprocesses me just enough.



I've never used a non-diluted relaxer this relaxed journey. Mostly just because of habit though. If it ain't broke....


----------



## BFeathers

Is MSM the same as the sulfa that brings about a sulfa allergy? 

A year ago I was prescribed Bactrim and in 2 days I woke up itching like crazy and I was red on my legs, arms and thighs. As the day progressed it got worse and I went to my doctor's office and they were like OMG! You're very allergic to sulfa drugs because I'm pretty brown and it was naked eye noticeable.

Now that I'm finally taking vitamins like I should and biotin I've been looking at this one but I'm not sure. My doctor's office is a bunch of crackheads so I refuse to go back until I can find a new doctor with a competent staff and ones where a 11am appointment isn't really 1pm so the "ask your doctor" is out.


----------



## Smiley79

Can I blow out my natural hair when it's dry (meaning not after a fresh wash)? I want to experiment and try a twist out on blown out hair just to see the difference; All the videos that I saw seemed to be blow outs on freshly washed hair. I just washed and DC my hair Tuesday night so I don't plan on co-washing my hair anytime soon.


----------



## Blairx0

Smiley79 said:


> Can I blow out my natural hair when it's dry (meaning not after a fresh wash)? I want to experiment and try a twist out on blown out hair just to see the difference; All the videos that I saw seemed to be blow outs on freshly washed hair. I just washed and DC my hair Tuesday night so I don't plan on co-washing my hair anytime soon.



I think it is an old school rule not to put heat on dirty hair. The logic behind it I can't say for certain but I know I would never do it. With a fresh wash and moisture infusion through deep conditioning I wouldn't get the smooth results I like from using heat


----------



## tjrj1998

Smiley79 said:


> Can I blow out my natural hair when it's dry (meaning not after a fresh wash)? I want to experiment and try a twist out on blown out hair just to see the difference; All the videos that I saw seemed to be blow outs on freshly washed hair. I just washed and DC my hair Tuesday night so I don't plan on co-washing my hair anytime soon.



You dont have to co-wash, but you do need to have wet hair. 
You can take a spray bottle with water and spritz it on before blow drying each section.


----------



## tjrj1998

Trackrunnertt said:


> I have another one hahaha
> 
> When are you completely out of the TWA phase ?



I would say Im out of the TWA stage because my hair is over 5 inches. I can put it in a mini puff and it looks good.


----------



## tjrj1998

Smiley79 said:


> Can I wash my hair while it's in cornrows?



Put a stocking cap on
Wet your hair under the water (make sure the force is not too strong)
Take off stocking cap from front to back.
Spray on shampoo
Let it sit for 30 mins while it does its job
PUt stocking cap back on and rinse hair thoroughly with warm water.
Take off stocking cap and plop an old tea shirt over your head and leave it on for about 5 mins. Take off the shirt and spray on leave in and spray on sealant. Then apply a dry stocking cap. Sit under a dryer or use a warm hand dryer. If you don't your hair will take forever to dry.


----------



## Smiley79

Thank you so much ladies for the quick and clear answers!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty

Has anyone ever experienced buildup from a homemade sulfur oil?

I started using my sulfur oil about a week ago and my last wash day was rough. I had tangles and matting near the root. This has never happened before. Either I used too much sulfur oil or my hair just doesn't like mane n tail...


----------



## Prettymetty

Is it ok to wash hair in braids without detangling afterwards? I want to try the stocking cap/tshirt thing next wash day


----------



## MileHighDiva

What do Caucasian people use for a hard/strong protein treatment?

I know we use Aphogee, Duo Tex, DRC, and Neutral Protein Filler. But, what do the "others" use?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

MileHighDiva said:


> What do Caucasian people use for a hard/strong protein treatment?
> 
> I know we use Aphogee, Duo Tex, DRC, and Neutral Protein Filler. But, what do the "others" use?



I don't know about yt women, but one of my best friends is Mexican. In the 8 plus years we have been friends..I have never known her do a protein treatment. She has grown hair to her booty, cut it to her shoulders, and grown it back out to booty length again....all using Shea Moisture shampoo, conditioner & oil. (The brown label stuff) She's the one that put me on to them.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@lulu97, does she do any chemical services, like color etc.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97, does she do any chemical services, like color etc.



No....no chemicals. She washes every 2-3 days, wears her hair in 1 big french braid and only wears it down and out for special occasions. The last time I saw it down was when she came to the hospital after I had my baby and he is over 1 1/2. LOL

Edited to add: She doesn't use heat either. Her hair is wavy to loose curly, so she can put her hair in a low bun after washing and it would be pin straight when she took it down.


----------



## MileHighDiva

lulu97 said:


> No....no chemicals. She washes every 2-3 days, wears her hair in 1 big french braid and only wears it down and out for special occasions. The last time I saw it down was when she came to the hospital after I had my baby and he is over 1 1/2. LOL


Okay, what do your bottle blond friends use?


----------



## rileypak

The folks I know use strengthening shampoos, conditioners, masks, and serums by Clear, Pantene, OGX, Proganix, and Tresemme.
But they definitely don't think of it as doing a protein treatment in the sense that I do.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, what do your bottle blond friends use?



Sorry I don't have any of those. Lol One my ex co-worker's had short super blonde hair. Never was impressed enough to ask her about hair practices...she did keep a bottle of Garnier serum on her desk though. Lol That's all I got.


----------



## MileHighDiva

MileHighDiva said:


> What do Caucasian people use for a hard/strong protein treatment?
> 
> I know we use Aphogee, Duo Tex, DRC, and Neutral Protein Filler. But, what do the "others" use?


@Napp @charmtreese


----------



## charmtreese

MileHighDiva said:


> @Napp @charmtreese



It really depends on the line that the salon carries, that will determines what protein treatment is used. I've used pureology essential repair mask,  Pureology Reconstruct Repair Deep Conditioner, TIGI dumb blonde reconstructer, joico kpak, and the redken extreme mask on my white clients.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@charmtreese, so they don't ever need hard core protein treatments?


----------



## charmtreese

MileHighDiva said:


> @charmtreese, so they don't ever need hard core protein treatments?



That's kind of hard to answer based on race alone. But normally hair that is less porous is less likely to need hard core protein. Since straighter hair cuticles tend to lay tight and flat, protein treatments will become more beneficial to this hair type after color, lifting treatments or excessive heat.  In my experience a protein mask or a reconstructer performed weekly until the hair strengthens is sufficient.


----------



## MileHighDiva

charmtreese said:


> That's kind of hard to answer based on race alone. But normally hair that is less porous is less likely to need hard core protein. Since straighter hair cuticles tend to lay tight and flat, protein treatments will become more beneficial to this hair type after color, lifting treatments or excessive heat.  In my experience a protein mask or a reconstructer performed weekly until the hair strengthens is sufficient.


Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## claud-uk

What does "re-up" mean?


----------



## MileHighDiva

claud-uk said:


> What does "re-up" mean?


Repurchase


----------



## claud-uk

Thanks @MileHighDiva  - unable to insert suitable gif here bc half of them are missing. But it still doesn't make any more sense. I'll have to let this one go


----------



## MileHighDiva

claud-uk said:


> Thanks @MileHighDiva  - unable to insert suitable gif here bc half of them are missing. But it still doesn't make any more sense. I'll have to let this one go


Think if you're kid(s) need to reload or re-up their game card etc. on PSN, Xbox, Dave & Busters, or the arcade.  You're buying more or repurchasing the product.


----------



## MileHighDiva

What the happened to these codes?:
:dollar:
:blowkiss:
:reddancer:

They don't work anymore!  Are they no longer available?


----------

